# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  بعض الأحاديث والقصص المنتشرة في الإنترنت وغيره وبيان حكم العلماء والمشايخ عليها

## عبدالله السني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , 
ما أحببت بيانه و توضيحه بهذه الكلمات الصريحه حتى تبرأ الذمة الى الله ويُعرف الحق من الباطل وحتى يستنار بهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحيح غير المكذوب والذب عن السنة الشريفة المطهرة انطلاقاً من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
"من حدث عني بحديث يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين "رواه مسلم  ,  
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : "من كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار " متفق عليه 
فكان من الأمانة والأدب في النقل العلمي التأكد والتثبت من حال الحديث قبل النقل .
فجمعت ما يسره الله لي من هذه الأحاديث المنتشرة في الإنترنت وغيره من وسائل الإعلام وبينت فيها قول بعض العلماء والمشايخ والحكم عليها , فرحمهم الله ورفع منزلتهم وحفظ ممن بقي منهم ,  وأجعلها بين يديك أخي القاريء كي تستعين بها على الخير...
وأسأل الله الإخلاص في القول والعمل ... 
والحمدلله أولا وآخرا..
فبسم الله نبدأ :
====
عشرة تمنع عشرة 
السؤال:
قال الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم :- 
(( عشرة تمنع عشر ))
سورة الفاتحة ... تمنع غضب الله
سورة يس ... تمنع عطش يوم القيامه
سورة الدخان ... تنمع أهوال يوم القيامة
سورة الواقعة ... تمنع الفقر
سورة الملك ... تمنع عذاب القبر 
سورة الكوثر ... تمنع الخصومة
سورة الكافرون ... تمنع الكفر عند الموت
سورة الإخلاص ... تمنع النفاق
سورة الفلق ... تتمنع الحسد
سورة الناس ... تمنع الوسواس 
الجواب:
فتوى الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله:
كما زعم هذا الكاذب عشرة تمنع عشرة الفاتحة تمنع غضب الرب الى آخره وهذا أيضا حديث مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم.
 http://www.binothaimeen.com/publish/article_271.shtml
====
السور المنجيات
سُئلت اللجنة الدائمة :
السؤال : 
جاء بعض طلبة دار الحديث بالمدينة المنورة بنسخة تسمى السور المنجيات فيها سورة الكهف والسجدة ويس وفصلت والدخان والواقعة والحشر والملك ، ولقد وزع منها الكثير ، فهل هناك دليل على تخصيصها بهذا الوصف وتسميتها بهذا الاسم ؟
الجواب :
الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على رسوله وآله وصحبه .. وبعد :
كل سور القرآن وآياته شفاء لما في الصدور وهدى ورحمة للمؤمنين ونجاة لمن اعتصم به واهتدى بهداه من الكفر والضلال والعذاب الأليم ، وبيّن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله وعمله وتقريره جواز الرقية ، ولم يثبت عنه أنه خص هذه السور الثمان بأنها توصف أو تسمى المنجيات بل ثبت أنه كان يعوذ نفسه بالمعوذات الثلاث ( قل هو الله أحد ) و (قل أعوذ برب الفلق ) و ( قل أعوذ برب الناس ) يقرؤهن ثلاث مرات وينفث في كفيه عقب كل مرة عند النوم ويمسح بهما وجهه وما استطاع من جسده ، ورقى أبو سعيد بفاتحة الكتاب سيد حي من الكفار قد لدغ فبرأ بإذن الله وأقره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ذلك ، وقرر قراءة آية الكرسي عند النوم وأن من قرأها لم يقربه شيطان تلك الليلة ، فمن خص السور المذكورة في السؤال بالمنجيات فهو جاهل مبتدع ومن جمعها على هذا الترتيب مستقلة عما سواها من سور القرآن رجاء النجاة أو الحفظ أو التبرك بها فقد أساء في ذلك وعصى لمخالفته لترتيب المصحف العثماني الذي أجمع عليه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، ولهجرة أكثر القرآن وتخصيصه بعضه بما لم يخصه به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أحد من أصحابه ، وعلى هذا فيجب منع توزيعها والقضاء على ما طبع من هذه النسخ إنكاراً للمنكر وإزالة له .. 
وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ..
( اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء ـ فتوى رقم 1260 )
رئيس اللجنة : الشيخ : عبد العزيز بن عبدالله بن باز
من كتاب / البدع والمحدثات وما لا أصل له ..
تأليف / حمود المطر
====
والله أعلم

----------


## عبدالله السني

هذا ما فعل ثعلبة ، إذا ماذا نفعل نحن فى ذنوبنا // حديث موضوع مكذوب لا يصح
السؤال:
كان ثعلبة بن عبدالرحمن رضي الله عنه، يخدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جميع شؤونه وذات يوم بعثه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حاجة له ، فمر بباب رجل من الانصار فرأى امرأة تغتسل وأطال النظر إليها. 
ثم بعد ذلك أخذته الرهبة وخاف أن ينزل الوحي على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما صنع، فلم يعد الى النبي ودخل جبالا بين مكة والمدينة، ومكث فيها قرابة أربعين* يوماً،
وبعد ذلك نزل جبريل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا محمد إن ربك يقرئك السلام ويقول لك:أن* رجلاً من أمتك بين حفرة في الجبال متعوذ بي، فقال النبي صلى* الله عليه وسلم لعمر بن الخطاب وسلمان الفارسي:
انطلقا فأتياني بثعلبة بن عبدالرحمن فليس المقصود غيره فخرج الاثنان من أنقاب المدينة فلقيا راعيا من رعاة المدينة يقال له زفافة، فقال له عمر:هل لك علم بشاب بين هذه الجبال يقال له ثعلبة؟
فقال لعلك تريد الهارب من جهنم؟ فقال عمر : وما علمك أنه هارب من جهنم قال لأنه كان اذا جاء جوف الليل خرج علينا من بين هذه الجبال واضعا يده على أم رأسه وهو ينادي ياليتك قبضت روحي في الأرواح ..وجسدي في الأجساد.. ولم تجددني لفصل القضاء فقال عمر: إياه نريد.فانطلق بهما فلما رآه عمر غدا اليه واحتضنه فقال : يا عمر هل علم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بذنبي؟ قال لاعلم لي الا أنه ذكرك بلامس فأرسلني أنا وسلمان في طلبك. قال يا عمر لا تدخلني عليه الا وهو في الصلاة فابتدر عمر وسلمان الصف في الصلاة فلما سلم النبي* عليه الصلاة والسلام قال يا عمر يا سلمان ماذا فعل ثعلبة؟*
قال هو ذا يا رسول الله فقام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فحركه وانتبه فقال له : ما غيبك عني يا ثعلبة ؟ قال ذنبي يا رسول الله قال أفلا أدلك على آية تمحوا الذنوب والخطايا؟ *قال بلى يا رسول الله قال قل*
ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار
قال ذنبي أعظم
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
*بل كلام الله أعظم 
ثم أمره بالانصراف الى منزله فمر من ثعلبة ثمانية أيام ثم أن سلمان أتى رسول الله فقال يا رسول الله هل لك في ثعلبة فانه لما به قد هلك؟ فقال رسول الله فقوموا بنا اليه ودخل عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
فوضع رأس ثعلبة في حجره لكن سرعان ما أزال ثعلبة رأسه من* على حجر النبي فقال له لم أزلت رأسك عن حجري؟ فقال لأنه ملآن بالذنوب*
قال رسول الله ما تشتكي؟ قال :مثل دبيب النمل بين عظمي ولحمي وجلدي
قال الرسول الكريم : ما تشتهي؟
قال مغفرة ربي
فنزل جبريل عليه السلام فقال: يا محمد ان ربك يقرئك* السلام ويقول لك*
لو أن عبدي هذا لقيني بقراب الارض خطايا لقيته بقرابها مغفرة 
فأعلمه النبي بذلك* فصاح صيحة بعدها مات على أثرها فأمر النبي بغسله وكفنه،فلما صلى عليه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام جعل يمشي على أطراف أنامله، فلما انتهى الدفن قيل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،يا رسول الله رأيناك تمشي على أطراف أناملك قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
والذي بعثني بالحق نبياً ما قدرت أن أضع قدمي على الارض من كثرة ما نزل من الملائكة لتشييعه
كل واحد منا يخطي وله ذنوب يعلمها
وذنوب لايعلمها
فالواجب علينا ان نعود انفسنا على
التوبة النصوح دائما .
ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنه
وفي الآخره حسنه وقنا عذاب النار 
أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه
أخي الكريم
هذا المجهود لا تدعه يقف عند جهازك ، بل إدفعه لاخوانك المسلمين من تعرف ومن لا تعرف ،
ليكون لك صدقة جارية فى حياتك وبعد مماتك ،
اللهم إغفرلى ولوالدى ولجميع المسلمين 
الجواب:
أخي الفاضل - بارك الله فيك -
هذا الحديث ذكره ابن الجوزي في الموضوعات وابن عِراق في تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأحاديث الموضوعة ، والسيوطي في اللآلي المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة ، والشوكاني في الفوائد المجموعة .
وقال ابن الجوزي : هذا حديث موضوع شديد البرودة !
وهذا يعني أن الحديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تجوز روايته ولا يجوز تناقله إلا على سبيل التحذير منه .

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=24670

====
والله اعلم

----------


## عبدالله السني

عقوبة تارك الصلاة // حديث موضوع مكذوب لا يصح
ما صحة حديث " من تهاون في الصلاة عاقبه الله بخمس عشرة عقوبة " ؟
السؤال:
منكر أو تارك الصلاة يعاقبه الله خمس عشرة عقوبة 6 أثناء حياته و3 حين الموت و3 في القبر و3 يوم القيامة :
العقوبات في الدنيا : 
1- يمحق الله البركة في عمره
2- لا يستجيب الله لدعائه
3- تذهب من وجهه علامات الصلاح
4- تمقته جميع المخلوقات على الأرض
5- لا يثيبه الله على عمله الصالح
6- لن يشمله الله في دعاء المؤمنين
العقوبات أثناء الموت : 
1- يموت ذليلاً
2- يموت جوعاناً
3- يموت عطشاناً ولو شرب جميع ماء البحر
العقوبات في القبر : 
1- يضيق الله قبره حتى تختلف أضلاعه
2- يوقد الله عليه ناراً ذات جمر
3- يرسل الله إليه ثعباناً يقال له الشجاع الأقرع يضربه من الفجر للظهر لتركه صلاة الفجر ومن الظهر للعصر لتركه صلاة الظهر وهكذا ... وفي كل ضربة يدخله في عمق الأرض 70 ذراعاً .
العقوبات يوم القيامة :
1- يرسل الله إليه من يسحبه على وجهه
2- ينظر الله إليه نظرة غضب يسقط معها لحم وجهه
3- يحاسبه الله بصرامة ويقذف به في النار .
====
الجواب:
الحمد لله
أولاً :
حديث " من تهاون في الصلاة عاقبه الله بخمسة عشر عقوبة : ستة منها في الدنيا ، وثلاثة عند الموت ، وثلاثة في القبر ، وثلاثة عند خروجه من القبر ... " : 
حديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
قال عنه سماحة الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - في مجلة " البحوث الإسلامية " ( 22 / 329 ) :
أما الحديث الذي نسبه صاحب النشرة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في عقوبة تارك الصلاة وأنه يعاقب بخمس عشرة عقوبة الخ : فإنه من الأحاديث الباطلة المكذوبة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما بين ذلك الحفاظ من العلماء رحمهم الله كالحافظ الذهبي في " لسان الميزان " والحافظ ابن حجر وغيرهما .
وكذلك أصدرت " اللجنة الدائمة " فتوى برقم 8689 ببطلان هذا الحديث كما في " فتاوى اللجنة " ( 4 / 468 ) ومما ورد في الفتوى مما يحسن ذكره قول اللجنة :
( ... وإن فيما جاء عن الله وعن رسوله في شأن الصلاة وعقوبة تاركها ما يكفي ويشفي ، قال تعالى : ( إن الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتاباً موقوتاً ) النساء / 103 ، وقال تعالى عن أهل النار : ( ما سلككم في سقر قالوا لم نك من المصلين ... ) المدثر 42 – 43 ، فذكر من صفاتهم ترك الصلاة ... ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( العهد الذي بيننا وبينهم الصلاة فمن تركها فقد كفر ) رواه الترمذي ( 2621 ) والنسائي ( 431 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 1079 ) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي ( 2113 ) ، والآيات والأحاديث من ترك الصلاة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سماه كفراً .
راجع سؤال ( 2182 )
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - :
هذا الحديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يحل لأحد نشره إلا مقروناً ببيان أنه موضوع حتى يكون الناس على بصيرة منه .
" فتاوى الشيخ الصادرة من مركز الدعوة بعنيزة " ( 1 / 6 ) .
نسأل الله تعالى أن يثيبك على حرصك على دعوة إخوانك ونصحهم إلا أنه ينبغي أن يتقرر عند كل راغب في بذل الخير للناس وترهيبهم من الشر أن ذلك لابد أن يكون بما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن في الصحيح غنية وكفاية عن الضعيف .
سألين الله أن يكلل مسعاك بالنجاح وأن يهدي من تدعوهم إلى سلوك طريق الاستقامة وجميع المسلمين .
والله أعلم .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب
 http://www.islamqa.com/special/index...site=14&ln=ara

----------


## عبدالله السني

أصل الخطوط الموجودة في باطن الكف // كل هذه لا أصل لها
السؤال:
ما مدى صحة قول بعض الناس: إن تقطيع النساء المذكورات في سورة يوسف أيديهن هو الأثر الذي في أيدينا في اليمنى على شكل (18) وفي اليسرى على شكل (81)؟ فمجموعهما عدد أسماء الله الحسنى -ما شاء الله!- والفرق بينهما عمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم؟ 
الجواب:
كل هذه لا أصل لها، هذه من خلقة الله عز وجل.......
الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله
السؤال رقم 14
 http://audio.islam.net/audio/index.p...audioid=112906 
======
سر الخطوط التي في الكف‎ // هذه خيالات وأوهام !
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشيخ الفاضل .. عبدالرحمن السحيم حفظه الله
ما صحة هذا الموضوع ؟وهل يجوز نشره ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا
الموضوع:
ألم تلاحظ الخطوط الغريبة التي بيدك .. ألم تستغرب منها مامعناها ومافائدتها ؟؟
انظر ليدك اليمنى ماذا ترى ؟
خطوطاً تشكل الرقم 18 واليسرى؟‎
ايضاً خطوطاً تشكل ! ولكن تشكل الرقم 81‎
والان اجمع الرقمين‎
18 + 81 = 99
هي عدد أسماء الله الحسنى
والان إطرح الرقمين‎
81 -18 = 63
هي عمر نبي الرحمة محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم‎
المعنى‎ !!
إن هذهِ الارقام المكتوبة على يديك تعني عدد أسماء الله الحسنى‎
إذاً مافائدتها .. يقول الرسول الاكرم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم في حديثه الشريف أنـــه يُستحب أن يلعق الانسان يديهِ بعد انتهائهِ من الأكل‎ ..
وقد إكتشف العلماء حديثاً يقول (بما معناه) انه بعد الأكل يقوم الجسم بفرز مادة إذا مالوعقت فإنها تقوم بتسهيل عملية الهضم ومنع حالة الخمول‎ ..
أتود أن تعلم من أين تأتي هذه المادة ؟؟
إنها من تلك الخطوط
سبحان الله
الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيراً . 
هذه خيالات وأوهام !
ولا يجوز نشر مثل هذه الأوهام ، ولا التعلّق بها ، ولو كان في نشرها خير لَدَلّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمّـتَه عليه .
والتعلّق بمثل هذه الأشياء هو شأن العرّافين والكُهّان والدّجّالين الذين يَزعمون أنهم يقرءون الأكُفّ ، ويُخبرون بأشياء لها عِلاقة بِسَعادة الإنسان وشقاوته ، أو لها عِلاقة بأمور مستقبلية .
ولا علاقة لهذه الأرقام والكفّ بِـ " لَعْق الأصابع " ؛ لأن السنة جاءت بِلَعْق الأصابع ، وليس بِلَعْق الكَفّ وراحة اليد ، فليس صحيحا أن تلك المادة مِن خطوط الكفّ بل مِن الأصابع .
والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يأكل بثلاثة أصابع .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=45696

----------


## عبدالله السني

دعاء مكتوب على جناح جبريل عليه السلام والذي يهتز له العرش // هذا الحديث موضوع مكذوب
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شيخنا الفاضل
بارك الله فيك وهدى بك للصواب
ما صحة ما ورد فيما يلي:
دعاء مكتوب على باطن جناح جبريل عندما رفع عيسى عليه السلام إلى السماء : 
اللهم إني أدعوك بإسمك الواحد الأعز ؛ و أدعوك اللهم بإسمك الصمد ؛ و أدعوك بإسمك العظيم الوتر ؛ و أدعوك بإسمك الكبير المتعال الذي ثبت به أركانك كلها أن تكشف عني ما أصبحت و ما أمسيت فيه . فقال ذلك عيسى عليه السلام ؛ فأوحى الله تعالى إلى جبريل أن إرفع عبدي الى السماء . و قال صلى الله عليه و سلم : يا بني عبد المطلب سلوا ربكم بهذه الكلمات فوالذي نفسي بيده ؛ ما دعاه بهن عبد بإخلاص فيه إلا إهتز العرش و إلا قال الله لملائكته: إشهدوا قد إستجبت له بهن و أعطيته سؤاله في عاجل دنياه و آجل آخرته
جزاك الله خيرا
1- الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيراً .
هذا الحديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا يجوز تناقله ولا يجوز نشْرُه ، ولا تجوز نسبته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthr...&threadid=39722
====
2- الجواب: 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
فبعد البحث وجدت الحديث قد رواه الخطيب البغدادي في تاريخه (11/379)، وابن عساكر في تاريخه (47/471)، وقد أورده ابن الجوزي في موضوعاته (3/430) ح (1662)، وقال عنه: هذا حديث لا يصح عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وعامة رواته مجاهيل لا يعرفون.
المجيب عمر بن عبد الله المقبل 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة القصيم 
 http://www.islamtoday.net/questions/....cfm?id=103525

----------


## عبدالله السني

لو دعي بهذا الدعاء على مجنون لأفاق // هذا حديث موضوع مكذوب
السؤال:
من دعا بهذا الدعاء استجاب الله له , كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم لو دعي بهذا الدعاء على مجنون لأفاق , ولو دعي بهذا الدعاء على امرأه قد عسر عليها لسهل الله عليها , ولو دعي بهذا الدعاء على صفائح الحديد لذابت , ولو دعي بهذا الدعاء على ماءجار لجمد حتى يمشى عليه, ولو دعي بها رجل اربعين ليلة جمعة غفر الله له ما بينه وبين الأدميين وبين ربه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم انت الله انت الرحمن انت الرحيم الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر الأول والأخر الظاهر والباطن الحميدالمجيد المبدىء المعيد الودود الشهيد القديم العلى العظيم العليم الصادق الرؤوف الرحيم الشكور الغفور العزيز الحكيم ذو القوة المتين الرقيب الحفيظ ذو الجلال والاكرام العظيم العليم الغنى الولى الفتاح المرتاح القابض الباسط العدل الوفى الولى الحق المبين الخلاق الرزاق الوهاب التواب الرب الوكيل اللطيف الخبير السميع البصير الديان المتعالى القريب المجيب الباعث الوارث الواسع الباقىالحى الدائم الذى لا يموت القيوم النور الغفار الواحد القهار الأحد الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد ذو الطول المقتدر علام الغيوب البدىء البديع القابض الباسط الداعي الظاهر المقيت المغيث الدافع الظار النافع المعز المذل المطعم المنعم المهيمن المكرم المحسن المجمل الجنان المفضل المحيي المميت الفعال لما يريد مالك الملك تؤتى الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء بيدك الخير انك على كل شى قدير تولج الليل فى النهار وتولج النهار فى الليل وتخرج الحى من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب يا فالق الأصباح وفالق الحب النوى يسبح له مافى السموات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم
اللهم ماقلت من قول او حلفت من حلف او نذرت من نذر فى يومى هذا وليلتى هذه فمشيئتك بين يدي ذلك كله ما شئت فيه كان وما لم تشأ منه لم يكن فادفع عتي بحولك وقوتك فانه لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم اللهم بحق هذه الاسماء عندك صلى على محمد وال محمد واغفر لى وارحمنى وتب على وتقبل مني واصلح لى شأنى ويسر أموري ووسع علي فى رزقي وأغنني بكرم وجهك عن جميع خلقك وصن وجهي ويدى ولساني عن مسألة غيرك واجعل لى من أمري فرجا ومخرجا فانك تعلم ولا اعلم وتقدر ولا اقدر وانت على كل شى قدير برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلني عن طريق الايميل.
السؤال عن صحته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الجواب:
بارك الله فيك
هذا حديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
والحديث الموضوع المكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تجوز روايته ولا يجوز تناقله إلا على سبيل التحذير منه .
وذكره ابن الجوزي في الموضوعات
والألباني في سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة .
لو صـحّ هذا الحديث ما بقي مجنون على وجه الأرض !!
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=24455
=====
الفتوى:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فالحديث المسؤول عنه موضوع رواه ابن عساكر وابن الجوزي في الموضوعات، وقال: موضوع، وفي متنه كلمات ركيكة ينزه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن مثلها. وأورده السيوطي في اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة، وأقر ابن الجوزي على القول السابق ذكره، وحكم عليه الألباني أيضاً بالوضع كما في السلسلة الضعيفة.
والله أعلم.
المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه
 http://www.islam.net/ver2/Fatwa/Show...Option=FatwaId

----------


## عبدالله السني

الدعاء الذى يستغيث منه الشيطان  // لا أظنه يصح
السؤال:
قرأت هذا بأحد المنتديات وأحببت التاكد من صحته ان امكن ...
ورد فى الاثر عن الامام محمد بن واسع انه كان يدعوا الله كل يوم بدعاء خاص -- فجائه شيطان وقال له يا امام أعاهدك انى لن أوسوس لك ابدا ولم آتيك ولن أمرك بمعصيه ولكن بشرط ان لاتدعوا الله بهذا الدعاء ولا تعلمه لاحد
فقال له الامام كلا -- ساعلمه لكل من قابلت وافعل ما شئت
هل تريد معرفه الدعـــــــــــ  ــــاء ؟؟؟
ان يدعوا فيقول
اللهم انك سلطت علينا عدوا عليما بعيوبنا - يرانا هو وقبيله من حيث لا نراهم -- اللهم آيسه منا كما آيستـه من رحمتك
وقنطه منا كما قنطـته من عـفوك -- وباعــد بيننا وبينه كما باعـدت بينه وبين رحمتك وجنتك
رحمكم الله واثابكم 
الجواب:
لا أظنه يصح ، ومحمد بن واسع من العباد الزهاد بل هو من المجاهدين في سبيل الله .
والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد كُذِب عليه ، فكيف بغيره .
ويبعد أن يتمثّل الشيطان لرجل ليردّه عن مثل هذا الدعاء .
وأما الدعاء فليس فيه ما يُستنكر ، ولكن أفعال التابعين فمن بعدهم لا تُعتبر حجّة .
وليس شيء أشد على الشيطان من *الاستغفار* ، وهو معلوم لكل أحد ولكن الناس عن تحصين أنفسهم من عدوّهم المُبين الظاهر العداوة غافلون .
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...239&highlight=

----------


## عبدالله السني

يا ابن ادم لا تخف من ذي سلطان // لا يصح بل عليه علامات الوضع
السؤال:
يا شيخنا الفاضل عندي استفسار عن حديث قدسي
ما مدى صحة هذا الحديث و هل من المكن ذكر المرجع إذا وجد؟
(يا ابن ادم لا تخف من ذي سلطان ما دام سلطاني موجود وسلطاني وملكي لا يزول,لا تخف من فوات الرزق ما دامت خزائني مملوءة لا تنفذ وخلقت الاشياء كلها من اجلك وخاقتك من اجلي فسر في طاعتي يطعك كل شىء,لي عليك فريضة ولك غلي رزق فان لم تخالفني في فريضتي لم اخالفك في رزقك,وان رضيت بما قسمت لك ارحت قلبك وان لم ترض بما قسمته لك فوعزتي وجلالي لاسلطن عليك الدنيا تركض فيها كركض الوحوش في البرية ولا ينالك منها الا ما قسمته لك وكنت عندي مذموما)
بارك الله في علمكم يا شيخنا الفاضل
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا يصح
بل عليه علامات الوضع
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?postid=182462

----------


## عبدالله السني

"يا ابن آدم جعلتك في بطن أمك .." // هذا الحديث مما تلوح عليه علامات الوضع والكذب ولا يجوز نشره
السؤال: 
السلام عليكم، تلقيت الحديث القدسي التالي بالإيميل. فهل هو حديث صحيح؟ 
(( يا ابن آدم جعلتك في بطن أمك .. و غشيت وجهك بغشاء لئلا تنفر من الرحم ... و جعلت وجهك إلى ظهر أمك لئلا تؤذيك رائحة الطعام .. و جعلت لك متكأ عن يمينك و متكأ عن شمالك .. فأما الذي عن يمينك فالكبد .. و أما الذي عن شمالك فالطحال .. و علمتك القيام و القعود في بطن أمك .. فهل يقدر على ذلك غيري؟ فلما أن تمّت مدتك .. وأوحيت إلى الملك بالأرحام أن يخرجك .. فأخرجك على ريشة من جناحه .. لا لك سن تقطع .. و لا يد تبطش .. و لا قدم تسعى.. فانبعث لك عرقان رقيقان في صدر أمك يجريان لبنا خالصا .. حارا في الشتاء و باردا في الصيف .. و ألقيت محبتك في قلب أبويك .. فلا يشبعان حتى تشبع .. و لا يرقدان حتى ترقد .. فلما قوي ظهرك و اشتد أزرك .. بارزتني بالمعاصي في خلواتك .. و لم تستح مني .. و مع هذا إن دعوتني أجبتك .. و إن سألتني أعطيتك .. و إن تبت إليّ قبلتك )) 
الجواب:
هذا الحديث مما تلوح عليه علامات الوضع والكذب ولا يجوز نشره ولا تجوز نسبته للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
والله أعلم
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم 
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...oto=nextoldest

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث: رجلان من أمتي .. جثيا بين يدي الله // ضعيف جداً
السؤال:
وصل عبر البريد اليوم
عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال : بينما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس إذ رأيناه ضحك حتى بدت ثناياه فقال له عمر : ما أضحك يا رسول الله ؟
قال عليه أفضل السلام : رجلان من أمتي .. جثيا بين يدي الله فقال أحدهما : يارب خذ لي مظلمتي من أخي 
فقال الله تعالى : كيف تصنع بأخيك ولم يبقى من حسناته شيء !
قال : إن ذلك ليوم عظيم يحتاج الناس ليحمل من أوزارهم .
فقال الله عز وجل للطالب : أرفع بصرك فأنظر .
فرفع فقال : يارب أرى حدائق من ذهب مكللة باللؤلؤ... لأي نبي هذا ؟ أو لأي صديق هذا ؟ أو لأي شهيد ؟؟
قال رب العزة : لمن أعطى الثمن ؟
قال : يارب ومن يملك ذلك ؟
قال سبحانه وتعالى : أنت تملكه .
قال : بماذا ؟؟
قال سبحانه وتعالى : بعفوك عن أخيك..
قال : يارب إني قد عفوت عنه 
قال الله عز وجل فخذ بيد أخيك وأدخله الجنة 
فقال رسول الله عليه أفضل السلام عن ذلك ( اتقوا الله وأصلحوا ذات بينكم .. فإن الله يصلح بين المسلمين(
وجزاك الله خير
الجواب:
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
من باب نسبة الفضل لأهله
فقد أرسل لي الأخ الفاضل مسك هذه الرسالة :
السلام عليكم 
رأيت سؤلاً من احدى الأخوات بالفتاوى تسأل عن صحة حديث وصلها بالبريد ...
فأحببت أن أبحث عن هذا الحديث للفائدة فوجدته في ضعيف الترغيب
وخلاصته : 
ضعيف جداً 
ضعيف الترغيب للألباني / 1469 
 http://www.alalbany.net/search/view....&in=11&id=1540
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9806

----------


## عبدالله السني

أدعية و صحتها
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
الشيخ الفاضل عبد الرحمن السحيم بارك الله فيك،
قرأت بعض الأدعية في إحدى المشاركات و أحببت سؤالك عنها...
دعاء بعد الأذان
" اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وعلى سائر الأنبياء والمرسلين وتابعيهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت سيدنا محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة والشرف والدرجة العالية الرفيعة وابعثه المقام المحمود الذي وعدته انك لا تخلف الميعاد " .
سمعت أن الإضافة "إنك لا تخلف الميعاد" شاذه و لم ترد في الرواية الموجودة صحيح البخاري...هل هذا صحيح؟
لتقوية الحافظة
" اللهم اجعل نفسي مطمئنة تؤمن بلقائك وتقنع بعطائك وترضى بقضائك " ( 3 مرات ) صباحا ومساء .
دعاء للحفظ من المعاصي
" اللهم ياحي ياقيوم برحمتك استغيث ومن عذابك استجير اصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي ولا إلى أحد من خلقك طرفة عين " 
( 19 مرات ) مع البسملة .
و هل هذه الأدعية بصيغتها و عدد مرات تكرارها و فائدتها واردة؟
جزاكم الله خيراً و بارك المولى فيكم.
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
الجواب:
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزيت خير الجزاء
الحديث الذي أشرت إليه رواه البخاري بلفظ : قال من قال حين يسمع النداء : اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه مقاما محمودا الذي وعدته ، حلّت له شفاعتي يوم القيامة .
وأما زيادة لفظ " إنك لا تخلف الميعاد " فقد رواها البيهقي
وليس في شيء من الأدعية لفظ ( سيدنا ) وإن كان عليه الصلاة والسلام هو سيد ولد آدم ، لكن لفظ ( سيدنا ) لم يرد في هذا الدعاء ولا في الصلاة الإبراهيمية
وأما هذه الأدعية التي ذكرتيها فالخطأ التقييد بعدد معين لم يُقيد في السنة
فهذا من قبيل البدع المُحدثة
ولو كان هناك من دعاء لتقوية الذاكرة لتناقله العلماء ، ولأوصى به السابق اللاحق ، كيف لا ؟ وهم الذين حرصوا كل الحرص على حفظ الكتاب والسنة .
ومثله الدعاء الأخير فهو بهذا العدد والمقصد لم يرد عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام .
والله أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9654
====
بعد البحث البسيط في الزيادة التي بعد دعاء الأذان وقفت على كلام للمحدث الالباني - رحمه الله 
149067 - من قال حين يسمع النداء اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه مقاما محمودا الذي وعدته إنك لا تخلف الميعاد حلت له شفاعتي يوم القيامة 
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود - خلاصة الدرجة: زيادة إنك لا تخلف الميعاد شاذة - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: إرواء الغليل - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/260
والله أعلم
وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## عبدالله السني

الجنة تحت أقدام الأمهات // لا يصح وهو حديث مكذوب موضوع
ما صحة هذا الحديث ؟؟
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أريد أن أسأل عن حديث ( الجنة تحت أقدام الأمهات )
وحديث ( الزم رجلها فثم الجنة )
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأول هذا اللفظ لا يصح 
وورد بلفظ " الجنه تحت أقدام الأمهات ، من شئن أدخلن ، و من شئن أخرجن " وهو موضوع مكذوب .
والثاني صحيح ، وقد رواه ابن ماجه ورواه النسائي بلفظ : هل لك من أم ؟ قال: نعم ، قال : فالزمها ، فإن الجنة تحت رجليها .
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=13174

----------


## عبدالله السني

يقول البعض أن رمي الشعر والأظافر يكلف صاحبهما بأكلهما يوم القيامة ؛ ويقول البعض الآخر (يا تراب اشهد يوم الحساب ) وذلك عند دفن الأظافر بعد تقليمها ؛ وغير ذلك من الأمور ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مقتطفات من فتاوى نور على الدرب الصوتية للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله وغفر له:
1- السؤال:
هل صحيح قول من يقول أن رمي الشعر والأظافر يكلف صاحبهما بأكلهما يوم القيامة؟
الجواب:
لا نعلم لهذا أصلاً ولا حرج في إلقاء قلامة الأظفار والشعر في القمامة أو في أي مكان أو دفنها في الأرض.
 http://www.ibnbaz.org.sa/mat/7479
2- السؤال:
حكم قول (يا تراب اشهد يوم الحساب ) وذلك عند دفن الأظافر بعد تقليمها؟
الجواب :
هذا لا أصل له، فلو رميت الأظافر في الأرض أو مع القمامة فلا حرج أما دفنها في الأرض وقول ياتراب اشهد يوم الحساب هذا لا أصل له بل هذا من البدع .
 http://www.ibnbaz.org.sa/mat/7484
3 - السؤال:
هل صحيح قول من يقول بعد قص الأظافر لا بد من دفنها وقراءة القرآن عليها؟
الجواب:
هذا شيء لا أصل له إذا قص الإنسان أظفاره يرميها ولا بأس ولا حاجة لدفنها ولا قراءة القرآن عليها كل هذا خرافة .
 http://www.ibnbaz.org.sa/mat/7487

والله المستعان وعليه التكلان .

----------


## عبدالله السني

هل صحيح ان الملائكة عملت عمليه جراحيه لإمرأة !!؟؟ // بل نحن نعيش عصر انتشار الباطل وراوج الخرافة !
السؤال:
انتشرت وللأسف هالقصه ولكنني اريد التأكد من صحتها وهل هي صحيحه!!!
قصه واقعية تدل على كرم الله سبحانه وتعالي لعبادة وتسير الملائكة للعبد المسلم الحافظ لكتاب الله والمهتدي بهدية.
وان الله مع العبد مادام العبد مع ربه.
لقاء مع هذه المرأة الفلسطينية وتدعي أم وحيد وكذلك الطبيب المعالج بعد إجراء العملية ويدعي الدكتور حسن تمراز .
فلنستمع لما روته هذه المرأة حول الطريقة التي تمت بها العملية عن طريق الملائكة.
المراه حاملة للقران (يعني حافظة للقران)هي وأهل بيتها وخاصة بناتها
فكانت تشتكي من وجود حصوات في الكلي وتحتاج إلي عملية جراحيه لاْستئصال هذه الحصوات إلا أن هذه المرأة أجلت إجراء العملية إلي وقت أخر لظرف ما.
وكانت دائما تقرا القران وترتله وتقرءا أدعية الشفاء بان الله يشفيها وكانت عندما تنام تضع كتاب الأدعية علي الجنب القريب من وجود الحصوات.
تم تروي القصة فتقول جاءني شخصين وامسكاني من يدي فقلت لهم إلي أين فقالوا نريد إن نعمل لك العملية الجراحية لاستئصال المرض فسألتهم عن الوقت فقالوا أنها الساعة العاشرة صباحا ولكني لم أميز الوقت وأخذت أسير معهم وأدخلوني المستشفي وكأنه نفس المستشفي الموجود عندنا في غزه ودخلت إلي غرفة العمليات (واعطت المواصفات الكاملة لباب غرفة العمليات وما تحتويه الغرفة من أجهزه).
وما هي إلا لحظات إلا ورجعت إلي البيت تم صحوت من نومي فإذا بوجود عدد 3 غرز في جانبي بالقرب من الألم وبقايا اثأر من الدم فصرخت في أولادي فجاءوا علي الفور وسألتهم ترون مااري ؟؟؟؟ فقالوا نعم فسردت لهم القصة بكاملها.
ثم بعدها ذهبت للطبيب حسن تمراز وسردت لها القصة كاملة فاخذ يستهزأ بي فأكدت له أن ما جري حقيقة فرد علي قائلا أريد إن أري مكان الجرح فرفضت في البداية حياء ولكن بعد إصرار من الطبيب كشفت عن الجزء الذي تمت فيه العملية فأيقن أن في الأمر سر.
فطلب مني تصوير أشعة مغناطيسية فتصورت تم طلب مراجعتي بعد 3 أيام ولم يعطيني إي علاج وعندما راجعته فإذا الجرح شاف ومكتوب مكان الجرح
لا الله إلا الله محمد رسول الله.
انتهي ما قالته أم وحيد!!!!!!!!
فأما تعليق الطبيب المعالج؟؟
فيقول إنها كانت تشتكي من وجود حصوات في الكلي وفعلا هناك وجود اثأر عمليه وبعد ضمد الجرح مكتوب لاالله إلا الله محمد رسول الله وان مكان إجراء العملية في الجسد هو مكان خطر جدا ولا يستطيع إي طبيب في العالم إن يقوم بإجراء العملية من هذا المكان فنحن في العادة عند إجراء عمليات جراحية مثل حالة أم وحيد فتتم في مكان أخر ونلتف حول المرض لنبتعد عن أماكن الخطر.
طبع وجود اثأر العملية الجراحية واسم الجلالة موجود علي صورة الأشعة التي كانت واضحة علي الصورة
سبحان الله وله في خلقه شئون 
والله اعلم
ازا كانت هذه القصه واقعيه فهل نحن الى هذا اليوم نعيش فى عصر المعجزات
الجواب:
بل نحن نعيش عصر انتشار الباطل وراوج الخرافة !
ولا يُعلَم أن الملائكة فعلت ذلك إلاّ بِرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، حينما أتاه جبريل فشقّ صدره عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وأخرج منه نصيب الشيطان . كما في صحيح مسلم . 
ومع ذلك لم يُكتَب على صدر أشرف الْخَلْق عليه الصلاة والسلام شهادة التوحيد ، ولا غيرها من الكتابات ، بل بقي آثار الْمَخيط ، كما قال أنس رضي الله عنه .
ولا يجوز وضْع المصحف عند رأس المريض ؛ لأن ذلك مِن البِدَع الْمُحْدَثَة .
كما لا يجوز وضع كُتُب الأدعية والأذكار عند موضع الألـم ، فليست أدوية محسوسة ، ولا يجوز وضع الكُتُب المشتملة على الأدعية والأذكار عند مؤخِّرة الإنسان ، ولا تحت ظهره . 
ثم إن الله قادر على شفاء المريض دون إجراء عملية جراحية تقوم بها الملائكة ، كما زَعموا !
وكم من المرضى شفاهم الله وعافاهم بِأسباب الدعاء والصدقة وغيرها من الأسباب المشروعة .
والله المستعان .

الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=60314

----------


## عبدالله السني

الى من يريد حفظ القران الكريـم بدون نسيـان // حديث موضوع مكذوب
السـلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتـه 
الـى شيخنا الفاضل حفظه الله ورعـاه، لقد كتب هذا الموضوع في ركـن ... بعنوان ..الى من يريد حفظ الكران الكريـم بدون نسيـان ..بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
******** 
اخـواتى واخوانى الاعزاء كنت اتوقع منكـم ردود اكثر من ذلك ولكنى سوف اكتفى بـهذا القدر من الردود والحمد لله انى لقيت منكـم اهتمام، انى الان سوف اعرض عليكم حديث من احاديـث الرسول الكريم وانا مش هكتفـى بانى اقول عليه حديث شر يف وبـس انا هقول انه اعظم كنز من كـنوز الرسول .
اخـوانى اليكم الحديث الشريـف
عـن ابن عباس رضى الله عنه بينما نحن عند رسول الله صـلى اللة علية وسلم ذا جاءةعلى بن ابى طالب رض اللة عـنة فقال اابىان يتفلت القران من صـدرى فما اجدنى اقدر علية فقال لة رسول اللة صلى اللة علية وسـلم يا ابا الحسن افلا اعلمك كليمات ينفعك اللة بـهن وينفع بهن من علمتة ويثبت ماتعلمت فى صـدرك قال اجل يا رسولاا للة فعلمـنى 
قال اذا انت ليلة الجمعة فان استطعت ان تقوم فى ثلث الليل الاخير فانها ساعة مشهودة والدعاء فيها مستجاب فقد قال خى يعقوب لبنية سوف استغفر لكم ربى يقولحتى تاتى ليلة الجمعة فان لم تستطيع فقم فى وسطها فان لم تستطيع فقم فى اولها فصلى اربع ركعات 
تقرا فى الركعة الاولى بفاتحة الكتاب وسورة... يس ... 
وفى الركعة الثانية بفاتحة الكتاب و سورة...الدخان....
وفى الركعة الثالثة بفاتحة الكتاب و سورة... السجدة...
وفى الركعة الرابعةبفاتحة الكتاب وسورة ...تبارك...
فاذا فرغت من التشهد فاحمد اللة واحسن الثناء علىاللة وصلى على واحسن وعلى سائر الاانبياء واستغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولاخوانك الذينسبقوك بالايمان ثم قل فى اخر ذلك
اللهم ارحمنى بترك المعاصى ابدا ما ابقيتنى وارحمنى ان اتكلف ملا يعنينى وارزقنى حسن النظر فيما يرضيك عنى اللهم بديع السموات والارض ذا الجلاال والاكرام والعز ة التى لا ترام اسالك يا الله يا رحمن بجلالك ونور وجهك ان تلزم قلبى حفظ كتاب كما علمتنى وارزقنى ان اتلوه على النحو الذى يرضيك عنى اللهم بديع السموات والارض ذا الجلال والاكرام والعزة التى لاترام اساللك يا الله يارحمن بجلالك ونور وجهك ان تنور بكتابك بصري وان تطلق بة لسانى وان تفرج بة عن قلبى وان تشرح بة صدرى وان تستعمل به بدنى فانه لا يعيننى على الحق غيرك ولا يؤتينيه الا انت ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم ..............................  ................
يا ابا الحسن فافعل ذلك ثلاث جمع او خمسا او سبعا تجاب باذن الله والذى بعثنى بالحق ما اخطا مؤمنا قط 
قال ابن عباس ما لبث على الاخمسا او سبعا حتى جاء رسول الله صلى اللة علية وسلم فى ذلك المجلس فقال يا رسول اللة انى كنت فيما خلا لااخذ الا اربع ايات ونحوهن فاذا قراتهن على نفسى تفلتن وانا اتعلم اليوم اربعين اية ونحوها فاذا قراتهن على نفسى فكانم كتاب الله بين عينى ولقد كنت اسمع الحديث فاذا ارددته تفلت وانا اليوم اسمع الاحاديث فاذا تحدثت بها لم اخرم منها حرفا
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ذلك ...... مؤمن ورب الكعبة يا ابا الحسن 
******************************  **
السؤال:
فماهو رايك ؟؟؟
وارجو تنبيه الاخوان والاخوات الى ذلك 
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمـة الله وبركاته. وجزاك الله خـيرا
هـذا الحديث رواه الترمذي ، وهـو حديث موضوع مكـذوب .
كـمَا بَيَّن ذلك الشوكاني فـي " الفوائد المجموعة " ، والألباني في " السلسلة الضعيفـة " .
والحديـث الموضوع المكذوب لا يَجوز نشره ، ولا تَحِلّ روايتـه .فإنَّ رواية الحديث الموضوع ذَنْـب وخطيئة ! قال الإمام الذهبي في ترجمة أبـي نعيم الأصبهاني " صاحب الحلية " : مـا أعْلم له ذَنْـبًا - والله يعفو عنه – أعظـم مِن رِوايته للأحاديث الموضـوعة في تَواليفه ثـم يَسْكُت عن تَوهيتهـا . اهـ . 
وعليـنا جميعا أن نَحذر من إيراد الأحـاديث دُون تَثَبُّـت ، فإنَّ مَن أوْرَد حديثا موضوعا دَخَـل في زُمرة الكذَّابِين علـى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسـلم . وقد جاء الوعيد الشديد فـي ذلك في الحديث المتواتر عنـه عليه الصلاة والسلام في قـوله : إنَّ كَذِبًا عليَّ ليس كَكَذِبٍ عـلى أحد ، مَن كَذَب عليّ مُتَعَمِّدًا فليتـبوأ مقعده من النـار .
وفـي قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :لا تكـذبوا عليّ ، فإنه من كذب علي فليلج النـار . 
وقـال عليه الصلاة والسلام : مَنْ حَدَّثَ عَنِّي بِحَدِيـث يَُرى أنه كَذِب فهو أحْد الكَاذِبيـن . رواه مسلم في المقدِّمة . وضُبطت ( يَُرى ) بالضم وبالفـتح. فالضمّ ( يُرى ) أي يَراه غيـره . والفتح ( يَرى ) أي مَن حَـدَّث به يَرَاه كذلك . والـضم أشهر وأكثـر .
ولا يـجوز الاستشهاد بالحديـث الموضوع لا في فضـائل الأعمال ولا في غيرها ، بل لا يجوز ذِكره على أنه حديث . وقد يقول بعـض الإخوة أو بعض الأخـوات : أنا لا أعلم درجة الحديـث . فكيف أفعـل ؟
فالجـواب : أنه لا يَجوز إيراد حديـث ونِسْبَته إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليـه وسلم ما لَم نتأكَّد مِن صِحَّتِـه . والتأكُّد مِن صِحَّته ، إمَّا بِالْبَحْـث عن تخريجه ، سواء فـي الكُتُب أو في بعض المواقع ، مثـل : 
موقع الدرر السنية :
 http://www.dorar.net/dorar_404.htm
أو موقع الْمُحَدِّث :
 http://www.muhaddith.org/cgi-bin/a_Optns.exe
أو البحث في كُتب الشيخ الألباني من خلال هذا الرابط :
 http://www.arabic.islamic***.com/Books/albani.asp?
أو سُؤال أهل الاختِصاص مِن أهل العِلْم ، فإن لَم يَتأكَّد مِن صِحّة حَديث فلا يَنسبه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=54208

----------


## عبدالله السني

اللهم إني اصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملت عرشك و ملائكتك وجميع خلقك... // ضعفه الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك
السؤال:
ما صحت هذا الذكر وهو من الاذكار الصباح والمساء 
الذكر هو ...
اللهم اني اصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملت عرشك وملائكتك وجميع خلقك
بي انك انت الله لا اله انت وحدك لاشريك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك
هل هذا الذكر وارد او ثابت عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
اريد التأكد لي اني سمعت من احد الاصدقاء 
يزاك الله خير
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيراً . 
الحديث ضعّفه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله .
وكان قد أورده في السلسلة الصحيحة ، ثم استدرَك ذلك ، وضعّفه في ضعيف سنن أبي داود وضعيف سنن الترمذي .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=41844
====
للإستزاده:
 http://www.alalbany.net/search/view....0خلقك&in=2
 http://www.alalbany.net/search/view....

----------


## عبدالله السني

قول: جزاك الله خيراً إن شاء الله ، وما أشبه ذلك ، وهذا خطأ !!! 
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فضيلتكم
هل قول (الله يهدي الجميع ان شاء الله) فيه خطأ؟
حيث سمعت انه لا يجوز قول ان شاء الله في الدعوة
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جاء النهي عن أن يُقرن الدعاء بالمشيئة .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا يقولن أحدكم اللهم اغفر لي إن شئت . اللهم ارحمني إن شئت ليعزم في الدعاء ، فإن الله صانعُ ما شاء لا مُكره له . رواه البخاري ومسلم .
وفي رواية لمسلم : إِذَا دَعَا أَحَدُكُمْ فَلاَ يَقُلِ : اللّهُمّ اغْفِرْ لِي إِنْ شِئْتَ ، وَلَـَكِنْ لِيَعْزِمِ الْمَسْأَلَةَ ، وَلْيُعَظّمِ الرّغْبَةَ ، فَإنّ اللّهَ لاَ يَتَعَاظَمُهُ شَيْءٌ أَعْطَاهُ .
ويُخطئ بعض الناس عندما يقرِن الدعاءَ بالمشيئة ، فيقول مثلاً : جزاك الله خيراً إن شاء الله ، وما أشبه ذلك ، وهذا خطأ .
وذلك لأن من دعـا وقَرَنَ دعائه بالمشيئة فهو بين أمرين :
1- إما أن يكون الداعي غير محتاج لما سأل .
2- وإما أن يكون المسؤول غير مقتدر على تلبية السؤال ، فيخشى أن يُوقعه في الحرج ، فيقول : أعطني كذا إن شئت .
وكل من الأمرين مُنْتَـفٍ في حق الله تبارك وتعالى .
قال القرطبي : قال علماؤنا : قوله : " فليعزم المسألـة " دليل على أنه ينبغي للمؤمن أن يجتهد في الدعاء ، ويكون على رجاء من الإجابة ، ولا يقنط من رحمة الله ؛ لأنه يدعو كريما . اهـ . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=36194
====
وللإستزاده:
قول الشيخ محمد العثيمين - رحمه الله - في المسألة
 http://www.al-eman.com/islamLib/view...ID=353&CID=295
قول الشيخ صالح الفوزان - حفظه الله - في المسألة
 http://www.alfawzan.ws/AlFawzan/Libr...32&SectionID=1
قول الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ - حفظه الله - في المسألة
 http://www.taimiah.org/Display.asp?I...=twhd-0050.htm
====
والله أعلم

----------


## عبدالله السني

دعاء كل يوم يغفر الله له اربعة الف ذنب كبير // لا يصح هذا ولا يثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك
هل هذه صحيح؟
اشار النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم في رواية الى ان من يقرا هذا الدعاء 
التالي عشر مرات كل يوم يغفر الله له اربعة الف ذنب كبير وينجيه من سكرات 
الموت وضغطة القبر ومائة الف هول من اهوال يوم القيامة ويحفظه من شر 
الشيطان وجنوده ويؤدي قرضه ويزول همه وغمه والدعاء هو :
اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد 
والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, 
ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة 
ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيراً .
أمارات الوضع ، وعلامات الكذب تلوح عليه .
لا يصح هذا ولا يثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=39680

----------


## عبدالله السني

حكم الدعاء بـ ( اللهم بأسرار الفاتحة ارحمنا أو فرج عنا ) // هذا الدعاء بدعة لا أصل له
السؤال:
ما حكم صيغة هذا الدعاء : ( اللهم بأسرار الفاتحة ارحمنا أو فرج عنا)؟ 
الجواب:
الحمد لله، هذا الدعاء بدعة لا أصل له، وليس له نظير في الأدعية المأثورة عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – والسلف الصالح، فالواجب التوسل بما جعله الله وسيلة من الأسماء والصفات كأن تقول: اللهم برحمتك أستجير، وبرحمتك أستغيث، وتقول: يا أرحم الراحمين ارحمنا، وتقول: اللهم فرّج عنا يا ذا الجلال والإكرام، يا حي يا قيوم، قال الله – تعالى- :" ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها"[الأعراف:180] فهذا الدعاء المسؤول عنه من الأدعية البدعية التي يخترعها بعض الناس ويعجبون بها، وهذا من تسويل الشيطان ، فالخير كله في الاتباع والشر كله في الابتداع .
كتبه:
فضيلة الشيخ
عبدالرحمن بن ناصر البراك - حفظه الله -
 http://saaid.net/Warathah/ALBarak/2.htm

----------


## عبدالله السني

الأدعية المخصصة للامتحانات // تخصيص دعاء معيّن بزمن مُعين أو بوقت مُعيّن يَجعله في حيّز البِدع ، وضمن المحدَثَات.
السؤال:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فضيلة الشيخ
في هذه الأيام تنتشر بين الطلاب أدعية مخصصة للامتحانات وهي كالتالي 
دعاء قبل المذاكرة 
اللهم إني أسألك فهم النبيين وحفظ المرسلين والملائكة المقربين اللهم اجعل ألسنتنا عامرة بذكرك وقلوبنا بخشيتك وأسرارنا بطاعتك إنك على كل شيء قدير وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .
دعاء بعد المذاكرة 
اللهم إني أستودعك ما قرأت وما حفظت وما تعلمت فرده لي عند حاجتي إليه إنك على كل شيء قدير وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .
دعاء التوجه إلى الامتحان
اللهم إني توكلت إليك وأسلمت أمري إليك لا ملجأ ولا منجى منك إلا إليك .
دعاء دخول لجنة الامتحانات
رب أدخلني مدخل صدق وأخرجني مخرج صدق واجعل لي من لدنك سلطانا ً نصيرا 
دعاء عند بداية الإجابة
رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قوْلي .. بسم الله الفتاح ..
اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا ً .. يا أرحم الراحمين .
دعاء عند النسيان
اللهم يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه اجمع علي ضالتي .
دعاء عند النهاية
الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله 
وغيرها
فما رأيك يا فضيلة الشيخ 
وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ووفقك لمرضاته
تخصيص دعاء معيّن بزمن مُعين أو بوقت مُعيّن يَجعله في حيّز البِدع ، وضمن المحدَثَات .
فلا يجوز تخصيص هذه الأزمنة بهذه الأدعية ، وإنما يُشرع للمسلم أن يَدعو بما شاء من تسهيل أمر ، أو تحقيق مُراد ، بغير تحديد دعاء مُعيّن بِزمن مُعيّن ، ولا بِوصف مُعيّن .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.com/vb/showthre...threadid=36065

----------


## عبدالله السني

( إذا قرأها الكافر أسلم ... فاقرأها أنت يا مسلم ) .. ما صحة هذا الحديث ؟؟ // لا يصح من ذلك شيء .
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة وبعد
هل هذا الحديث صحيح..
اذا قرأها الكافر اسلم...فقرأها انت يا مسلم...... 
يقول الله تعالى: اني لاجدني استحي من عبدي يرفع يدية ويقول يارب يارب 
فاردهما فتقول الملأئكة :انة ليس اهلأ لتغفر لة فاقول :ولكني اهل التقوى واهل المغفرة أشهدكم اني قد غفرت لعبدي 
جاء في الحديث :انة اذا رفع العبد يدية للسماء وهو عاصي فيقول يارب فتحجب الملائكة صوتة فيكررها يارب 
فتحجب الملائكة صوتة فيكررها في الرابعة 
فيقول الله عز وجل: الى متى تحجبون صوت عبدي عني لبيك عبدي لبيك عبدي لبيك عبدي لبيك عبدي 
ابن آدم خلقتك بيدي وربيتك بنعمتي وانت تخالفني وتعصاني فأذا رجعت الي تبت عليك فمن اين تجد آلها مثلي 
وانا الغفور الرحيم عبدي اخرجتك من العدم الى الوجود وجعلت لك السمع والبصر والعقل 
عبدي استرك ولا تخشاني اذكرك وانت تنساني استحي منك وانت لا تستحي مني من اعظم مني جودا 
ومن ذا الذي يقرع بابي فلم افتح لة من ذا الذي يسألني ولم اعطية ابخيل انا فيبخل علي عبدي 
جاء في الحديث : انة عند معصية آدم في الجنة ناداة الله يا آدم لا تجزع من قولي لك 
اخرج منها فلك خلقتها ولكن انزل الى الارض وذل نفسك من اجلي وان**ر في حبي حتى اذا زاد شوقك 
الي واليها تعال لادخلك اليهامرة اخرى 
يا آدم كنت تتمنى ان اعصمك ؟ 
فقال:آدم نعم 
فقال: يا آدم اني عصمتك وعصمت نبيك فعلى من اجود برحمتي وعلي من اتفضل بكرمي 
وعلى من اتودد وعلى من اغفر ياآدم ذنب تذل بة الينا احب الينا من طاعة تراءى بها علينا 
يا آدم انين المذنبين احب الينا من تسبيح المرائيين 
هذا ما فعلة ادم من ذنب واخرجة الله من الجنة سؤال ماذا فعلنا في حياتنا ليدخلنا الله جنته اسالوا انفسكم ولن تجدوا الجوابولكم جزيل الشكر..
الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا يصح من ذلك شيء .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=39033

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما ينجي من أهوال يوم القيامة
درجة حديث ( إني رأيت البارحة عجبا.. ) // وضعفه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله 
السؤال: 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله في أوقاتكم
ما صحة الحديث :
خرج علينا رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ونحن في صفة بالمدينة، فقام علينا فقال : إني رأيت البارحة عجبا، رأيت رجلا من أمتي أتاه ملك الموت ليقبض روحه، فجاءه بره بوالديه فرد ملك الموت عنه، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي قد احتوشته الشياطين، فجاء ذكر الله فطير الشياطين عنه، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي قد احتوشته ملائكة العذاب، فجاءته صلاته فاستنقذته من أيديهم، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي يلهث عطشا، كلما دنا من حوض منع وطرد، فجاءه صيام شهر رمضان فأسقاه وأرواه، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي ورأيت النبيين جلوسا حلقا حلقا، كلما دنا إلى حلقة طرد ومنع، فجاءه غسله من الجنابة فأخذ بيده فأقعده إلى جنبي، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي من بين يديه ظلمة، ومن خلفه ظلمة، وعن يمينه ظلمة، وعن يساره ظلمة، ومن فوقه ظلمة، وهو متحير فيه، فجاءه حجه وعمرته فاستخرجاه من الظلمة وأدخلاه في النور، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي يتقي وهج النار وشررها، فجاءته صدقته فصارت سترا بينه وبين النار وظلا على رأسه، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي يكلم المؤمنين ولا يكلمونه، فجاءته صلته لرحمه فقالت : يا معشر المؤمنين إنه كان وصولا لرحمه فكلموه، فكلمه المؤمنون وصافحوه وصافحهم، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي قد احتوشته الزبانية، فجاءه أمره بالمعروف ونهيه عن المنكر فاستنقذه من أيديهم وأدخله في ملائكة الرحمة، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي جاثيا على ركبتيه وبينه وبين الله حجاب، فجاءه حسن خلقه فأخذ بيده فأدخله على الله عز وجل، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي قد ذهبت صحيفته من قبل شماله، فجاءه خوفه من الله عز وجل فأخذ صحيفته فوضعها في يمينه، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي خف ميزانه، فجاءه رجاؤه من الله عز وجل فاستنقذه من ذلك ومضى، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي قد هوى في النار، فجاءته دمعته التي قد بكى من خشية الله عز وجل فاستنقذته من ذلك، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي قائما على الصراط يرعد كما ترعد السعفة في ريح عاصف، فجاءه حسن ظنه بالله عز وجل فسكن روعه ومضى، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي يزحف على الصراط، يحبو أحيانا ويتعلق أحيانا، فجاءته صلاته علي فأقامته على قدميه وأنقذته، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي انتهى إلى أبواب الجنة فغلقت الأبواب دونه، فجاءته شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ففتحت له الأبواب وأدخلته الجنة .
وجزاكم الله خيرا.
الجواب:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فهذا الحديث المذكور ذكره الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد، وقال: رواه الطبراني بإسنادين في أحدهما سليمان بن أحمد الواسطي، وفي الآخر خالد بن عبد الرحمن المخزومي، وكلاهما ضعيف. وضعفه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في ضعيف الجامع.
والله أعلم. 
المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه 
 http://www.islam***.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId

----------


## عبدالله السني

استفسار عن أبواب جهنم و أسمائها // وأما تسمية أبوابها ، وتعليل كل اسم بما ذُكِر فهذا ليس بصحيح
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يزاك الله الخير كله يا شيخ هل هي فعلا ابواب جهنم وسبب تسميتها
....................
أبواب جهنم السبعه
البـــاب الأول:-
يسمى جهنم لآنه يجهم في وجوه الرجال والنساء فيأكل لحومهم ، وهو أهون عذابا من غيره.
البــاب الثــاني :-
ويسمى لظــى آكلة اليدان والرجلان تدعو من أدبر عن التوحيد وتولى عما جاء به محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.
البــابا الثالث:-
يقال له سقر انما سمي سقر لأنه يأكل اللحم دون العظم
البــاب الرابــع :-
يقال له الحطمة تحطم العظام وتحرق الأفئدة وترمي بشرر كالقصر فتطلع الشرر إلى السماء ثم تنزل فتحرق وجوهم وايديهم فيكون المع حتى ينفذ ثم يبكون الدماء حتى تنفذ ثم يبكون القيح حتى ينفذ
البـــاب الخامس :-
يقال له الجحيم انما سمي بذلك لأنه عظيم الجمرة ، الجمرة الواحدة اعظم من الدنيا
البــــــاب السادس :-
يقال له السعير سمى هكذا لأنه يسعر فيه ثلاثمائة قصر في كل قصر ثلاثمائة بيت في كل بيت ثلاثمائة لون من العذاب وفيه حيات وعقارب وقيود وسلاسل وأغلال ، وفيه جب الحزن ليس في النار عذاب أشد منه إذا فتح باب الحزن حزن أهل النار حزنا شديداً .
البـــاب السابع :-
يقال له الهاوية من وقع فيه لم يخرج ابدا وفيه بئر الهباب يخرج منه نار تستعيذ منها النار ، وفيه الذين قال الله فيهم {سأرهقه صعودا} ، وهو جبل من نار يوضع أعداء الله على وجوههم على ذلك الجبل مغلولة ايديهم إلى أعناقهم، مجموعة أعناقهم إلى أقدامهن ، الزبانية وقوف على رؤسهم بأيديهم مقامع من حديد إذا ضرب أحدهم بالمقمعة ضربة سمع صوتها الثقلان.
وأبواب النار من حديد ..
فرشها :- الشوك
غشاوتها :- الظلمة
أرضها :- نحاس ورصاص وزجاج أوقد عليها الف عام حتى احمرت وآلف عام حتى ابيضت وآلف عام حتى اسودت فهي سوداء مظلمة قد مزجت بغضب الله .
اللهم انا نعوذ بك من النار وماقرب إليها من قولا أو عمل
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيراً .
وأبواب جهنم سبعة ، كما في قوله تعالى : (وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ لَمَوْعِدُهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ * لَهَا سَبْعَةُ أَبْوَابٍ لِكُلِّ بَابٍ مِنْهُمْ جُزْءٌ مَقْسُوم *)  الحجر (آية:43/44) 
قال ابن عطية في تفسيره : واخْتَصَرْتُ ما ذَكَر المفسرون في المسافات التي بين الأبواب وفي هواء النار وفي كيفية الحال ، إذ هي أقوال أكثرها لا يستَنِد ، وهي في حيز الجائز ، والقدرة أعظم منها ، عافانا الله من ناره وتغمدنا برحمته بمنه . اهـ . 
وأما تسمية أبوابها ، وتعليل كل اسم بما ذُكِر فهذا ليس بصحيح ، ولا يُمكن الوقوف عليه إلا بِنصّ عن المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا نصّ في ذلك .
وهذه أمور غيبية ، فيجب أن يوقف فيها مع النصّ ، ولا يَجوز تجاوزه ، لأن الكلام في هذه الأمور من غير دليل ولا مُستند صحيح تقوّل على الله ، وافتراء عليه سبحانه وتعالى .
وحديث : " أوقد عليها ألف عام حتى احمرت وآلف عام حتى ابيضت وآلف عام حتى اسودت فهي سوداء مظلمة " ضعيف لا يصحّ .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=38706

----------


## عبدالله السني

فوائـــد بعض سور الــــقرآن

هذا سؤال وجوابه عن فضائل بعض السور :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسف على الإزعاج
ما صحة التالي؟
فوائـــد بعض سور الــــقرآن:
آل عمران (190-200) : من قرأ آخر آل عمران في ليلة كتب له قيام ليلة
الجواب : 
لا يصحّ .
****************
الأنعام : من صلى الفجر في جماعة وقعد في مصلاه وقرأ ثلاث آيات من سورة الأنعام 
وكل به سبعين ملكاً يسبحون الله ويستغفرون له إلى يوم القيامة
الجواب : 
لا يصحّ .
****************
الكهف من حفظ 10 آيات من أول سورة الكهف عصم من الدجال
الجواب : 
رواه مسلم في صحيحه .
**************
السجدة من قرأ (الملك ) و (السجدة) بين المغرب والعشاء الآخرة فكأنما قام ليلة القدر
الجواب : 
لا يثبت هذا .
وقد ثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لا ينام حتى يقرأ بسورة السجدة والملك .
***************
يس : من قراها في ليلة أصبح مغفورا له.
من قراها كتب له قراءتها قراءه القرآن عشر مرات .
الجواب : 
لا يثبت في فضل سورة ( يس ) حديث .
***************
الصافات : من قرا (يس) و (الصافات) يوم جمعه ثم سال الله أعطاه الله سؤاله .
الجواب : 
لا يصحّ .
***************
الدخان : من قراها في ليلة الجمعة أو يوم الجمعة بنى الله له بيتا بالجنة
الجواب : 
لا يصحّ .
وقال الألباني : ضعيف .
********************
من قرأ ( حم الدخان ) في ليلة أصبح يستغفر له سبعون ألف ملك .
الجواب : 
قال الألباني : موضوع .
يعني أنه مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
*************
الحشر : من قرأ خواتيم الحشر في يوم أو نهار فمات من يومه أو ليلته أوجب الله له الجنة
الجواب : 
لا يصحّ .
وقال الألباني : ضعيف جدا .
*************
الواقعة : من قراءها كل ليلة لم تصبه فاقه أبدا .
الجواب : 
قال الألباني : موضوع . 
يعني أنه مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
*************
الملك : من قراءها شفعت لصاحبها حتى يغفر له وهي المانعة المنجية من عذاب القبر .
الجواب : 
رواه الترمذي ، وضعفه الألباني . 
وحسن الألباني حديث : 
"إن سورة من القرآن ثلاثون آية شفعت لرجل حتى غفر له وهي : ( تبارك الذي بيده الملك )" .
************
التكوير : من سره ان ينظر الى يوم القيامة كأنه 
رأي العين فليقرأ (اذا الشمس كورت) (اذا السماء انفطرت) (اذا السماء انشقت)
الجواب : 
الحديث رواه الإمام أحمد والترمذي ، وصححه الألباني .
***************
ألاعلى : كان رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم يحب هذه السورة
الجواب : 
لم أسمع به .
****************
الزلزلة : من قراها في ليلة كانت له عدل نصف القرآن
الجواب : 
قال الألباني : ضعيف .
*************
التكاثر : من قراها في كل ليلة كأنه قرأ ألف آية
الجواب : 
لا يصحّ .
وقال الألباني : ضعيف .
***********
الكافرون : من قراها عدلت ربع القران الكريم
الجواب : 
رواه الإمام أحمد والترمذي .
وقال الألباني : صحيح .
-----
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=23991

----------


## عبدالله السني

آية أثقل في الميزان من العرش والكرسي وجبال الدنيا // هذا لا يصح ، وهو موضوع مكذوب .
السؤال:
خير الدنيا والأخره
آية أثقل فى الميزان من العرش والكرسى وجبال الدنيا
( سبح أسم ربك الأعلى )
يا عابدين بالإخلاص لله ....يا معظمين لشعائر الله
أستبشروا الخير فيما عند الله
وبشراكم آية أثقل فى الميزان من العرش والكرسى وجبال الدنيا هى ( سبح أسم ربك الأعلى ) ا
روى عن على كرم الله وجهه والصحابه انهم كانو إذا افتتحوا قرأة هذه السوره ( سورة الأعلى ) قالوا سبحان ربى الأعلى إمتثالا لأمر الله تعالى فى بداية السوره فيختار الإقتداء بهم فى قرأتها
( سبح أسم ربك الأعلى ) يعنى عظم ربك الأعلى ..أذكره وأنت خاشع معظم
وقيل أن أول من قال ( سبح أسم ربك الأعلى ) هو ميكائيل عليه السلام
وقال سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لسيدنا جبريل عليه السلام - (( يا جبريل أخبرنى بثواب من قال سبحان ربى الأعلى فى صلاته وفى غير صلاته )) .... فقال يا محمد ما من مؤمن أو مؤمنه يقولها فى سجوده أو فى غير سجوده إلا كانت له فى ميزانه أثقل من العرش والكرسى وجبال الدنيا ويقول الله تعالى صدق عبدي أنا فوق كل شئ وليس فوقى شئ , أشهدوا يا ملائكتى أنى قد غفرت له وأدخلته الجنه فإذا مات زاره ميكائيل كل يوم فإذا كان يوم القيامه حمله على جناحه فأوقفه بين يدى الله تعالى فيقول يارب شفعنى فيه فيقول الله له قد شفعتك فيه فاذهب به إلى الجنه .
فأستبشروا الخير فى هذه الآيه وأقرأوها كثيرا
وكونوا مطمئنين مستبشرين
الجواب:
هذا لا يصح ، وهو موضوع مكذوب .
وهو يُخالِف تفضيل آية الكرسي ، وأنها أفضل آية وأعظم آية في كتاب الله ، كما صحّت بذلك الأحاديث .
ففي صحيح مسلم عن أبي بن كعب قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا أبا المنذر أتدري أي آية من كتاب الله معك أعظم ؟ قال : قلت : الله ورسوله أعلم . قال : يا أبا المنذر أتدري أي آية من كتاب الله معك أعظم ؟ قال : قلت : الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم . قال : فضرب في صدري ، وقال : والله ليهنك العلم أبا المنذر .
كما أنه يقتضي تفضيل هذه السورة على سورة الفاتحة ، والفاتحة أفضل .
وعند البخاري عن أبي سعيد بن المعلى قال : كنت أصلي في المسجد ، فدعاني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم أُجِبْه ، فقلت : يا رسول الله إني كنت أصلي ، فقال ألم يقل الله : (اسْتَجِيبُوا لِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ) ؟ ثم قال لي : لأعلمنك سورة هي أعظم السور في القرآن قبل أن تَخْرُج من المسجد ، ثم أخذ بيدي ، فلما أراد أن يخرج قلت له : ألم تقل لأعلمنك سورة هي أعظم سورة في القرآن ؟ قال : الحمد لله رب العالمين ، هي السبع المثاني ، والقرآن العظيم الذي أوتيته .
فأعظم آية هي آية الكرسي ، وأعظم سورة هي سورة الفاتحة .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=36390

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث الملك الذي عجز عن إحصاء ثواب من صلى على رسول الله // هذا حديث موضوع مكذوب
السؤال:
الفتوى يا إخوان ما صحة هذا الكلام
ملاك قادر على عد كل شيء إلا شيء واحد 
ورد في الأثر والمعنى صحيح 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال : ليلة المعراج عندما وصلت إلى السماء رأيت ملكا له ألف يد وفي كل يد ألف اصبع وكان يعد بأصابعه، 
فسألت جبرائيل عليه السلام عن اسمه وعن وظيفته وعمله ، فقال إنه ملك موكل على عدد قطرات المطر النازلة إلى الأرض .. 
فسألت الملك : هل تعلم عدد قطرات المطر النازلة من السماء إلى الأرض منذ خلق الله الأرض؟ 
فأجاب الملك : يا رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) والله الذي بعثك بالحق نبياًَ إني لأعلم عدد قطرات المطر النازلة من السماء إلى الأرض عامة وكما أعلم الساقطة في البحار والقفار والمعمورة والمزروعة والأرض السـبخة والمقابر . 
قال النبي ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) : فتعجبت من ذكائه وذاكرته في 
الحساب .. 
فقال الملك يا رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) ولكني بما لدي من الأيدي والأصابع وما عندي من الذاكرة والذكاء فإني أعجز من عد أمر واحد . 
فقلت له وما ذاك الامر ؟ 
قال الملك : إذا اجتمع عدد من أفراد أمتك في محفل وذكروا اسمك فصلوا عليك . فحينذاك أعجز عن حفظ ما لهؤلاء من الأجر والثواب إزاء صلواتهم عليك .... 
فأكثروا من الصلاة على النبي الأكرم والرسول الاعظم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 
اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
الجواب:
هذا حديث موضوع مكذوب 
وقد رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل منهبطا من السماء سادا عظم خلقه ما بين السماء إلى الأرض . كما في الصحيحين .
وجبريل من أعظم الملائكة خلقة
فقوله : رأيت ملكا له ألف يد وفي كل يد ألف أصبع 
هذا يدل على مبالغة ، ومثل هذا يدلّ على وضع الحديث ، أي أنه مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ولا يجوز تناقل الحديث الموضع المكذوب إلا على سبيل التحذير منه .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=35200

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث توسل آدم بمحمد عليهما الصلاة والسلام // هذا الحديث موضوع 
السؤال:
قرأت هذا الحديث وأريد أن أعرف هل هو صحيح أو غير صحيح ؟ 
( لما اقترف آدم الخطيئة قال : يا رب أسألك بحق محمد لما غفرت لي . فقال الله : يا آدم ، وكيف عرفت محمداً ولم أخلقه ؟ قال : يا رب ، لأنك لما خلقتني بيدك ، ونفخت في من روحك، رفعت رأسي ، فرأيت على قوائم العرش مكتوبا : لا إله إلا الله ، محمد رسول الله ، فعلمت أنك لم تضف إلى اسمك إلا أحب الخلق إليك . فقال الله : صدقت يا آدم ، إنه لأحب الخلق إلي ، ادعني بحقه ، فقد غفرت لك ، ولولا محمد ما خلقتك ).
الجواب:
الحمد لله
هذا الحديث موضوع ، رواه الحاكم من طريق عبد الله بن مسلم الفهري ، حدثنا إسماعيل بن مسلمة ، أنبأ عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم، عن أبيه، عن جده، عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لما اقترف آدم الخطيئة . . . ثم ذكر الحديث باللفظ الذي ذكره السائل .
وقال الحاكم : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد اهـ .
هكذا قال الحاكم ! وقد تعقبه جمع من العلماء ، وأنكروا عليه تصحيحه لهذا الحديث ، وحكموا على هذا الحديث بأنه باطل موضوع ، وبينوا أن الحاكم نفسه قد تناقض في هذا الحديث .
وهذه بعض أقوالهم في ذلك :
قال الذهبي متعقبا على كلام الحاكم السابق : بل موضوع ، وعبد الرحمن واهٍ ، وعبد الله بن مسلم الفهري لا أدري من هو اهـ .
وقال الذهبي أيضاً في "ميزان الاعتدال" : خبر باطل اهـ .
وأقره الحافظ ابن حجر في "لسان الميزان" .
وقال البيهقي : تفرد به عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم، من هذا الوجه، وهو ضعيف اهـ . وأقره ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية (2/323) .
وقال الألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة (25) : موضوع اهـ .
والحاكم نفسه –عفا الله عنه- قد اتهم عبد الرحمن بن زيد بوضع الحديث ، فكيف يكون حديثه صحيحاً ؟!
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في "القاعدة الجليلة في التوسل والوسيلة" (ص 69) :
ورواية الحاكم لهذا الحديث مما أنكر عليه ، فإنه نفسه قد قال في كتاب "المدخل إلى معرفة الصحيح من السقيم" : عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم روى عن أبيه أحاديث موضوعة لا يخفى على من تأملها من أهل الصنعة أن الحمل فيها عليه ، قلت : وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم ضعيف باتفاقهم يغلط كثيراً اهـ .
انظر سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة للألباني (1/38-47) .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب
 http://www.islam-qa.com/index.php?re...والسلام

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما مدى صحة هذه القصة: علقمة يموت وأمه غاضبة عليه؟ // هذه القصة لا تصح بل هي موضوعة مكذوبة
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شيخنا الفاضل 
مامدى صحة هذه القصة ؟
جزاكم الله خيرا
علقمة يموت وأمه غاضبة عليه
حكى أنه في زمن النبى عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام شاب يسمى علقمة وكان كثير الاجتهاد في طاعة الله في الصلاة والصوم والصدقة فمرض واشتد مرضه فأرسلت امرأته إلى رسول الله أن زوجي علقمة في النزع فأردت أن أعلمك يا رسول بحاله، فأرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عمارا وصهيبا وبلالا وقال : امضوا إليه ولقنوه الشهادة، فمضوا عليه ودخلوا عليه فوجدوه فى النزع فجعلوا يلقنونه لا إله إلا الله ولسانه لا ينطق بها فأرسلوا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخبرونه 
أنه لا ينطق لسانه بالشهادة، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل من أبويه أحد حي ؟؟ قيل : يا رسول الله أم كبيرة بالسن. 
فأرسل إليها رسول الله وقال للرسول : قل لها إن قدرت على المسير إلى رسول الله وإلا فقري في المنزل حتى يأتيك.
فجاء إليها الرسول فأخبرها بقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : نفسي له الفداء أنا أحق بإتيانه، فتوكأت على عصا وأتت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسلمت فرد عليها السلام وقال لها : يا أم علقمة كيف كان حال ولدك علقمة ؟؟ 
قالت : يا رسول الله كثير الصلاة وكثير الصيام وكثير الصدقة. 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فما حالك ؟ 
قالت : يا رسول الله أنا عليه ساخطة. 
قال : ولم ؟ 
قالت : يا رسول الله يؤثر علي زوجته ويعصينى. 
فقال رسول الله : إن سخط أم علقمة حجب لسان علقمة من الشهادة، ثم قال : يا بلال انطلق واجمع لى حطبا كثيرا. 
قالت : يا رسول الله وما تصنع به ؟ 
قال : احرقه بالنار بين يديك. 
قالت : يا رسول الله ولدي لا يحتمل قلبي أن تحرقه بالنار بين يدي. 
قال : يا أم علقمة عذاب الله أشد وأبقى، فإن سرك أن يغفر الله فارضي عنه فوالذي نفسي بيده لا ينتفع علقمة بصلاته ولا بصدقته ما دمت عليه ساخطة. 
فقالت : يا رسول الله إنى أشهد الله تعالى وملائكته ومن حضرنى من المسلمين أنى رضيت عن ولدي علقمة. 
فقال رسول الله : انطلق يا بلال إليه فانظر هل يستطيع أن يقول لاإله إلا الله أم لا ؟ فلعل أم علقمة تكلمت بما ليس في قلبها حياء مني فانطلق بلال فسمع علقمة من داخل الدار يقول لاإله إلا الله. 
فدخل بلال وقال : يا هؤلاء إن سخط أم علقمة حجب لسانه عن الشهادة وإن رضاها أطلق لسانه. 
ثم مات علقمة من يومه فحضر رسول الله فأمر بغسله وكفنه ثم صلى عليه وحضر دفنه، ثم قام على شفير قبره فقال : يا معشر المهاجرين والأنصار من فضل زوجته على أمه فعليه لعنة الله وملائكته والناس أجمعين. 
لا يقبل الله منه صرفاً ولا عدلاً إلا أن يتوب إلى الله عزوجل ويحسن إليها ويطلب رضاها فرضى الله فى رضاها.
الجواب:
هذه القصة لا تصح بل هي موضوعة مكذوبة
ولا يجوز تناقلها
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=26862

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث أسألك بمعاقد العز من عرشك // فلا يجوز العمل به لعدم صحته ومخالفته للأحاديث الصحيحة 
السؤال:
قرأت حديثاً عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « اثنتا عشرة ركعة تصليهن من ليل أو نهار وتتشهد بين كل ركعتين فإذا تشهدت في آخر صلاتك فأثن على الله عز وجل وصل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم اسجد واقرأ وأنت ساجد فاتحة الكتاب سبع مرات ، وقل : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير (عشر مرات) ثم قل اللهم إني أسألك بمعـاقد العز من عرشك ومنتهى الرحـمة من كتـابك واسمك الأعظم وجدك الأعلى وكلماتك التامة ، ثم سل حاجتك ، ثم ارفع رأسك ثم سلم يمينا ، وشمالا . ولا تعلموها السفهاء فإنهم يدعون بها فيستجابون ».
فهل هذا الحديث صحيح ؟.
الجواب:
الحمد لله
الحديث المذكور أخرجه الحاكم وأورده الحافظ المنذري في الترغيب والترهيب وقال : تفرد به عامر بن خداش النيسابوري ، قال : وقال شيخنا الحافظ أبو الحسن كان صاحب مناكير ، وقد تفرد به عن عمر بن هارون البلخي ، وهو متروك متهم ، أثنى عليه ابن مهدي وحده . وبهذا تعرف أن الحديث ضعيف من جهة الإسناد .
هذا وقد دلت الأحاديث الصحيحة على النهي عن قراءة القرآن في السجود ؛ فيكون الحديث ضعيفاً أيضاً من جهة المتن ، فلا يجوز العمل به لعدم صحته ومخالفته للأحاديث الصحيحة .
وبالله التوفيق .
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء 6/439 
 http://www.islam-qa.com/index.php?ds...2&dgn=4&ln=ara

----------


## عبدالله السني

أكثر من 30 حديث (موضوع) في الحـج 
إن الأحاديث الموضوعة هي الأحاديث التي نسبت إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه على وسلم اختلاقـًا وكذِبـًا مما لم يقُـلـه أو يُقـرّه , وهي أشر الأحاديث الضعيفة وأقبحها , ولا يجوز التحدث بها إلا لبيانها والتنبيه منها . ومن منطلق ذلك تم تجميع هذه المجموعة من الأحاديث الموضوعة المتعلقة بالحج أو التي ذكر فيها الحج لتنبيه الحجاج خاصة والمسلمين عامة بعدم الأخذ بها .
1. من حج البيت ولم يزرني فقد جفاني .
رقم حديث : 45
2. من حج فزار قبري بعد موتي كان كمن زارني في حياتي . - وزاد ابن عدي - وصحبني . ( موضوع ) 
رقم حديث : 47
إضاءة : أن أحاديث زيارة قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم كلها ضعيفة لا يعتمد على شيء منها في الدين . ويقول ابن تيمية بمشروعية زيارة قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم واستحبابها إذا لم يقترن بها شيء من المخالفات والبدع مثل شد الرحال والسفر إليها لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد . . . . والمستثنى منه في هذا الحديث ليس هو المساجد فقط بل هو كل مكان يقصد للتقرب إلى الله فبه بدليل ما رواه أبو هريرة قال فلقيت بصرة بن أبي بصرة الغفاري فقال من أين أقبلت فقلت من الطور فقال لو أدركتك قبل أن تخرج إليه ما خرجت سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لا تعمل المطي إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد . . . الحديث أخرجه أحمد وغيره بسند صحيح 47 .
3. الجمعة حج الفقراء ، و في لفظ : المساكين .
رقم حديث : 191
4. الدجاج غنم فقراء أمتي والجمعة حج فقرائها .
رقم حديث : 192
5. من حج حجة الإسلام وزار قبري وغزا غزوة وصلى علي في القدس لم يسأله الله فيما افترض عليه .
رقم حديث : 204
6. من صلى علي عند قبري سمعته ومن صلى علي نائيا وكل بها ملك يبلغني وكفي بها أمر دنياه وآخرته وكنت له شهيدا أو شفيعا .
رقم حديث : 203
7. الحج قبل التزوج .
رقم حديث : 221
8. من تزوج قبل أن يحج فقد بدأ بالمعصية .
رقم حديث : 222
9. كثره الحج و العمرة تمنع العيلة .
رقم حديث : 447
10. للماشي أجر سبعين حجة وللراكب أجر ثلاثين حجة.
رقم حديث : 497
إضاءة : وكيف يكون صحيحا وقد صح أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام حج راكبا فلو كان الحج ماشيا أفضل لاختاره الله لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم . ولذلك ذهب جمهور العلماء إلى أن الحج راكبا أفضل .
11. إن من الذنوب ذنوبا لا يكفرها الصلاة و لا الصيام و لا الحج و لا العمرة . قال : فما يكفرها يا رسول الله ؟ قال : الهموم في طلب المعيشة .
رقم حديث : 924
12. لا يقبل الله لصاحب بدعة صوما ولا صلاة ولا صدقة ولا حجا ولا عمرة ولا جهادا ولا صرفا ولا عدلا يخرج من الإسلام كما تخرج الشعرة من العجين .
رقم حديث : 1493
13. إذا لقيت الحاج فسلم عليه وصافحه ومره أن يستغفر لك قبل أن يدخل بيته فإنه مغفور له.
رقم حديث : 2411
14. أربع دعوات لا ترد دعوة الحاج حتى يرجع ودعوة الغازي حتى يصدر ودعوة المريض حتى يبرأ ودعوة الأخ لأخيه بظهر الغيب وأسرع هؤلاء الدعوات إجابة دعوة الأخ لأخيه بظهر الغيب.
رقم حديث : 2533
15. خمس دعوات يستجاب لهن : دعوة المظلوم حتى ينتصر ، و دعوة الحاج حتى يصدر ، و دعوة المجاهد حتى يقفل ، و دعوة المريض حتى يبرأ ، و دعوة الأخ لأخيه بظهر الغيب.
رقم حديث : 1363
16. إذا خرج الحاج من بيته فسار ثلاثا خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه وكان سائر أيامه درجات .
رقم حديث : 2551
17. طلب العلم أفضل عند الله من الصلاة ، والصيام ، والحج ، والجهاد في سبيل الله عز وجل
رقم حديث : 3827
18. الحاج في ضمان الله مقبلا ومدبرا فإن أصابه في سفره تعب أو نصب غفر الله له بذلك سيئاته وكان له بكل قدم يرفعه ألف درجة وبكل قطرة تصيبه من مطر أجر شهيد .
رقم حديث : 3500
19. من ذهب في حاجة أخيه المسلم فقضيت حاجته كتبت له حجة وعمرة وإن لم تقض كتبت له عمرة .
رقم حديث : 769
20. من خرج حاجا يريد وجه الله ، فقد غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر ، وشفع فيمن دعا له.
رقم حديث : 6395
21. من خرج حاجا أو معتمرا ؛ فله بكل خطوة حتى يؤوب إلى رحله ألف ألف حسنة ، ويمحى عنه ألف ألف سيئة ، وترفع له ألف ألف درجة.
رقم حديث : 6396
22. حجوا ، فإن الحج يغسل الذنوب كما يغسل الماء الدرن .
رقم حديث : 542
إضاءة : الحديث الصحيح الذي يحمل نفس المعنى هو : " من حج هذا البيت ، فلم يرفث ، ولم يفسق ، رجع كيوم ولدته أمه . " (البخاري, الجامع الصحيح , 1819).
23. ما من رجل ينظر إلى وجه والديه نظر رحمة إلا كتب له بها حجة مقبولة مبرورة قيل يا رسول الله وإن نظر إليه في اليوم مئة ألف مرة قال وإن نظر.
رقم حديث : 3298
24. كبر في دبر صلاة الفجر من يوم عرفة إلى آخر أيام التشريق صلاة العصر .
رقم حديث : 3238
25. من مات في طريق مكة لم يعرضه الله عز وجل يوم القيامة ولم يحاسبه.
رقم حديث : 2804
26. طوبى لمن بات حاجا ، وأصبح غازيا ؛رجل مستور ، ذو عيال متعفف قانع باليسير من الدنيا ، يدخل عليهم ضاحكا ، ويخرج عليهم ضاحكا ، فو الذي نفسي بيده ! إنهم هم الحاجون الغازون في سبيل الله عز وجل .
رقم حديث : 3833
27. حجوا قبل أن لا تحجوا يقعد أعرابها على أذناب أوديتها فلا يصل إلى الحج أحد - التخريج: (باطل)
رقم حديث : 543
28. كفر بالله العظيم جل وعز عشرة من هذه الأمة : الغال ، و الساحر ، والديوث ، وناكح المرأة في دبرها ، وشارب الخمر ، ومانع الزكاة ، ومن وجد سعة ومات ولم يحج ،والساعي في الفتن ، وبائع السلاح أهل الحرب ،ومن نكح ذات محرم منه.
رقم حديث : 2005
29. حجوا قبل أن لا تحجوا فكأني أنظر إلى حبشي أصمع أفدع بيده معول يهدمها حجرا حجرا .
رقم حديث : 544
إضاءة : الحديث الصحيح الذي يحمل نفس المعنى هو : " استمتعوا من هذا البيت، فإنه قد هدم مرتين ويرفع في الثالثة . " ( الألباني , صحيح الجامع , 955).
30. إنا في الجنة شجرة ، الورقة منها تغطي جزيرة العرب ، أعلى الشجرة كسوة لأهل الجنة ، وأسفل الشجرة خيل بلق ، سروجها زمرد أخضر ، ولجمها در أبيض ، لا تروث ولا تبول ، لها أجنحة ، تطير بأولياء الله حيث يشاءون ، فيقول من دون تلك الشجرة : يا رب ! بم نال هؤلاء هذا ؟ فيقول الله تعالى : كانوا يصومون وأنتم تفطرون ، وكانوا يصلون وأنتم تنامون ، وكانوا يتصدقون وأنتم تبخلون ، وكانوا يجاهدون وأنتم تقعدون . من ترك الحج لحاجة من حوائج الناس ؛ لم تقض له تلك الحاجة حتى ينظر إلى المخلفين قدموا ، ومن أنفق مالا فيما يرضي الله ، فظن أن لا يخلف الله عليه ؛ لم يمت حتى ينفق أضعافه فيما يسخط الله ، ومن ترك معونة أخيه المسلم فيما يؤجر عليه ؛ لم يمت حتى يبتلى بمعونة من يأثم فيه ولا يؤجر عليه .
رقم حديث : 5030
31. أوحى الله تعالى إلى آدم عليه السلام ؛ أن يا آدم ! حج هذا البيت قبل أن يحدث بك حدث الموت . قال : وما الموت ؟ قال : سوف تذوقه . قال : من أستخلف في أهلي ؟ قال : اعرض ذلك على السماوات والأرض والجبال ؛ فعرض على السماوات فأبت ، وعرض على الأرض فأبت ، وعرض على الجبال فأبت ، وقبله ابنه ؛ قاتل أخيه ، فخرج آدم عليه السلام من أرض الهند حاجا ، فما نزل منزلا أكل فيه وشرب ؛ إلا صار عمرانا بعده وقرى ، حتى قدم مكة ؛ فاستقبلته الملائكة بالبطحاء ، فقالوا : السلام عليك يا آدم ! بر حجك ، أما إنا قد حججنا هذا البيت قبلك بألفي عام . - قال أنس رضي الله عنه : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : والبيت يومئذ ياقوته حمراء جوفاء ، لها بابان ، من يطوف يرى من في جوف البيت ، ومن في جوف البيت يرى من يطوف- ؛ فقضى آدم نسكه ؛ فأوحى الله إليه : يا آدم ! قضيت نسكك ؟ قال : نعم يا رب ! قال : فسل حاجتك تعط . قال : حاجتي أن تغفر لي ذنبي وذنب ولدي . قال : أما ذنبك يا آدم ؛ فقد غفرناه حين وقعت بذنبك ، وأما ذنب ولدك ؛ فمن عرفني ، وآمن بي وصدق رسلي وكتابي ؛ غفرنا له ذنبه .
رقم حديث : 5167
32. إذا كان عشية عرفة هبط الله عز وجل إلى السماء الدنيا فيطلع على أهل الموقف مرحبا بزواري والوافدين إلى بيتي وعزتي لأنزلن إليكم ولأساوي مجلسكم بنفسي فينزل إلى عرفة فيعمهم بمغفرته ويعطيهم ما يسألون إلا المظالم ويقول يا ملائكتي أشهدكم أني قد غفرت لهم ولا يزال كذالك إلى أن تغيب الشمس ويكون إمامهم إلى المزدلفة ولا يعرج إلى السماء تلك الليلة فإذا أشعر الصبح وقفوا عند المشعر الحرام غفر لهم حتى المظالم ثم يعرج إلى السماء وينصرف الناس إلى منى .
رقم حديث : 770
33. إذا كان يوم عرفة ؛ غفر الله للحاج ، فإذا كان ليلة المزدلفة ؛ غفر الله عز وجل للتجار ، فإذا كان يوم منى ؛ غفر الله للجمالين ، فإذا كان يوم جمرة العقبة ؛ غفر الله عز وجل للسؤال ، فلا يشهد ذلك الموضع أحد إلا غفر له.
رقم حديث : 6287
34. لا يبقى أحد يوم عرفة في قلبه مثقال ذرة من إيمان إلا غفر له . فقال رجل : ألأهل معرف يا رسول الله ! أم للناس عامة ؟ فقال : بل للناس عامة.
رقم حديث : 6048
35. يجتمع كل يوم عرفة بعرفات جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل والخضر ، فيقول جبريل : ما شاء الله ، لا قوة إلا بالله ، فيرد عليه ميكائيل : ما شاء الله ، كل نعمة من الله ، فيرد عليه إسرافيل : ما شاء الله ، الخير كله بيد الله ، فيرد عليه الخضر : ما شاء الله ، لا يصرف السوء إلا الله ، ثم يتفرقون عن هذه الكلمات ، فلا يجتمعون إلى قابل من ذلك اليوم ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فما من أحد يقول بهؤلاء الأربع مقالات حين يستيقظ من نومه إلا وكل الله به أربعة من الملائكة يحفظونه . . ) الحديث بطوله .
رقم حديث : 6250
36. من أحيا الليالي الأربع ، و جبت له الجنة ، ليلة التروية و ليلة عرفة ، و ليلة النحر ، و ليلة الفطر .
رقم حديث : 522
37. خمس ليال لا ترد فيهن الدعوة أول ليلة من رجب وليلة النصف من شعبان وليلة الجمعة وليلة الفطر و ليلة النحر .
رقم حديث : 1452
====
من السلسلة الضعيفة للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى
للتحميل:
 http://www.alalbany.name/books/books/daefa.zip
منقول
جزى الله الكاتب خيراً - ملاحظة: أجريت عليه تعديلا بسيطاً
 http://saaid.net/mktarat/hajj/110.htm

----------


## عبدالله السني

تنبيه حول دعاء غير مشروع -- دعاء مستحب بعد صلاة الفجر // وهذا الدعاء لا دليل على مشروعيته على هذه الكيفية ولا أساس له من السنة
الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده ، أما بعد :
فقد اطلعت على الكتيب الذي جمعته وهو ( كيفية صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) وقد طبعه بعض المحسنين وأضاف في آخره دعاء هذا نصه : ( دعاء مستحب بعد صلاة الفجر ، اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد صلاة تنجينا بها يا الله من جميع الأحوال والآفات وتقضي لي بها جميع الحاجات وتطهرنا بها من جميع السيئات وترفعنا بها أعلى الدرجات وتبلغنا بها أقصى الغايات من جميع الخيرات في الحياة وبعد الممات يا رب العالمين ) .
وهذا الدعاء لا دليل على مشروعيته على هذه الكيفية ولا أساس له من السنة ولا أسمح لأحد أن يضيف إلى كتبي ما ليس منها وإنما المشروع للمسلم أن يصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيرا في كل وقت بالكيفية التي ثبتت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في حديث ابن مسعود الأنصاري رضي الله عنه قال : أتانا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن في مجلس سعد بن عبادة فقال له بشير بن سعد أمرنا الله تعالى أن نصلي عليك يا رسول الله فيكف نصلي عليك؟ قال فسكت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى تمنينا أنه لم يسأله ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قولوا اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل إبراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد والسلام كما قد علمتم .رواه مسلم في صحيحه .
وعن كعب بن عجرة رضي الله عنه قال : خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقلنا : قد عرفنا كيف نسلم عليك فكيف نصلي عليك؟ قال : قولوا اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد .متفق عليه . وغيرهما من الأحاديث التي تدل على كيفية الصلاة عليه ، صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وينبغي للمسلم أن يتقيد بما ورد ولا يأتي بكيفية للصلاة عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ترد بها السنة لأن اتباع السنة فيه الخير والبركة والسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة . وفق الله الجميع للفقه في دينه والثبات عليه وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه .
الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز
نشرت في (مجلة البحوث الإسلامية)، العدد (26) ص (349) .
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز - رحمه الله
 http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/8480

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث في فضل قيام الليل -- ليلة السبت // هذا الحديث موضوع
السؤال:
هناك حديث يقول : (من صلى ليلة السبت أربع ركعات يقرأ في كل ركعة فاتحة الكتاب مرة، وقل هو الله أحد خمس وعشرين مرة ، حرم الله جسده عن النار) . هل هذا الحديث صحيح أم لا ؟.
الجواب:
الحمد لله
هذا الحديث  موضوع ، ذكره الشوكاني رحمه الله في "الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة" (ص 44) باللفظ المذكور في السؤال ، وقال : رواه الجوزقاني عن أنس مرفوعاً، وهو موضوع ، ورجال إسناده بين مجهول ومتروك اهـ .
وصلاة الليل مستحبة في جميع الأيام ، ولا يقف الترغيب فيها على هذا الحديث الموضوع .
قال الله تعالى : ( تَتَجَافَى جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنْ الْمَضَاجِعِ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ (16) فَلا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ) السجدة / 16-17 .
وقال تعالى : ( إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (15) آخِذِينَ مَا آتَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ مُحْسِنِينَ (16) كَانُوا قَلِيلًا مِنْ اللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ (17) وَبِالأَسْحَارِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ ) سورة الذاريات / 15-18 .
روى الترمذي (3549) عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : ( عَلَيْكُمْ بِقِيَامِ اللَّيْلِ فَإِنَّهُ دَأَبُ الصَّالِحِينَ قَبْلَكُمْ وَهُوَ قُرْبَةٌ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ وَمَكْفَرَةٌ لِلسَّيِّئَاتِ وَمَنْهَاةٌ لِلإِثْمِ ) . حسنه الألباني في إرواء الغليل (452) .
والله أعلم .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب 
 http://www.islam-qa.com/index.php?ln...QR=40296&dgn=4

----------


## عبدالله السني

دعاء الأنبياء و الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام // أما ما يُنسَب إلى آدم أو الخضر أو يعقوب فلا يثبت من ذلك شيء 
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشيخ الفاضل بارك الله فيه
هل يصح ما جاء في هذا الموضوع ؟
دعاء الأنبياء و الرسل :
دعاء أدم عليه السلام
((اللهم أنك سرى و علانيتي فأقبل معذرتي ,و تعلم حاجتي فأعطني سؤالي,و تعلم ما في نفسي فأغفر لي ذنوبي )).
((اللهم أنى أسألك أيمانا يباشر قلبي ,و يقينا صادقا حتى أعلم ما يصيبني ألا ما كتبته على و الرضا بما قسمته لي يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام).
دعاء يعقوب عليه السلام
((بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . يا من خلق الخلق بغير مثال و يا من بسط الأرض بغير أعوان , و يا من دبر الأمور بغير وزير ,و يا من يرزق الخلق بغير مشير)) ثم تدعو بما شئت يستجيب الله لك إن شاء الله .
دعاء الخضر عليه السلام
((بسم الله ما شاء الله و لا قوة إلا بالله . ما شاء الله كل نعمة من الله . ما شاء الله الخير كله بيد الله . ما شاء الله لا يصرف السوء إلا الله)). {من قالها ثلاث مرات إذا اصبح أمن الحرق و السرق و الغرق إن شاء الله}
دعاء محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام
((اللهم أجعل في بصري نورا , وأجعل في سمعي نورا ,وأجعل في لساني نورا ,وأجعل في فمي نورا ,وأجعل عن يميني نورا ,وأجعل عن يساري نورا ,وأجعل من أمامي نورا ,وأجعل من خلفي نورا ,وأجعل من فوقى نورا , وأجعل من تحتي نورا , وأجعل لي يوم القيامة نورا , و أعظم لي نورا)). 
((اللهم ارزقني حلالا لا تعاقبني في ,و قنعني بما رزقتني ,و استعملني به صالحا تقبلة منى)).
((اللهم أسألك أيمانا يباشر قلبي ,حتى أعلم أنة لن يصيبني ألا ما كتبته لي ,و الرضا من المعيشة بما قسمت بي )).
((اللهم أسألك من فجأة الخير ,وأعوذ بك من فجأة الشر)).
((اللهم أصلح ذات بيننا ,وألف بين قلوبنا ,وأهدنا سبل السلام ,و نجنا من الظلمات ألي النور ,و جنبنا الفواحش ما ظهر لنا و ما بطن)).
((اللهم أصلح لي ديني الذي جعلته عصمة آمري ,وأصلح لي دنياي التي جعلت فيها معاشي ,وأصلح لي أخرتي التي جعلت أليها مرجعي).
((اللهم اغفر لنا ,وارحمنا ,وارض عنا ,وتقبل منا ,و أدخلنا الجنة ,و نجنا من النار ,وأصلح لنا شأننا كله)).
((اللهم ألطف بي في تيسير كل عسير ,فأن تيسير كل عسير عليك بيسير ,وأسألك اليسر و المعافاة فى الدنيا و الآخرة)).
((اللهم إنا نسألك موجبات رحمتك ,و عزائم مغفرتك ,و السلامة من كل أثم ,و الغنيمة من كل بر ,و الفوز بالجنة ,والنجاة برحمتك من النار)).
((اللهم أنت أحق من ذكر ,وأحق من عبد , وانصر من ابتغى , و ارأف من ملك , و أجود من سئل , و أوسع من أعطى , أنت الملك لا شريك لك , والفرد لا تهلك , كل شيء هالك ألا وجهك , لن تطاع ألا بأذنك , ولن تعصى ألا بعلمك , تطاع فتشكر , وتعصى فتغفر , اقرب شهيد , وأدنى حفيظ , حولت دون الثغور , و أخذت بالنواصي , وكتبت الآثار , ونسخت الآجال ,القلوب لك مفضية ,والسر عندك علانية , الحلال ما أحللت , والحرام ما حرمت , والدين ما شرعت والأمر ما قضيت , الخلق خلقك , والعبد عبدك , أنت الله الرءوف الرحيم أسألك بنور وجهك الذي أشركت له السماوات والأرض , كل حق هو لك , وبحق السائلين عليك أن تقبلني العشية وان تجيرني من النار برحمتك)). } ثم تدعو بما شئت يستجيب الله لك إنشاء الله
((اللهم أنك تعلم سرى و علانيتي ,فأقبل معذرتي ,و تعلم حاجتي فأعطني سؤالي ,وتعلم ما في نفسي فأغفر لي ذنبي)).
((اللهم إني أسألك موجبات رحمتك ,و عزائم مغفرتك ,و الغنيمة من كل بر ,والسلامة من كل أثم ,أسألك ألا تدع ذنبا ألا غفرته ,ولا هما ألا فرجته ,و لا حاجة هي لك رضا ألا قضيتها لي)).
((اللهم رب السماوات السبع وما أظلت,ورب الأرضين وما أقلت,ورب الشياطين وما أضلت ,كن لي جارا من شر خلقك كلهم جميعا أن يفرط على أحد,أو أن يبغى على , عز جارك وجل ثناؤك ,ولا اله غيرك, ولا اله ألا أنت))
ما يقال بعد كل دعاء:
(( يا قاضى الحاجات , و يا مجيب الدعوات , و يا غافر السيئات , ويا ولى الحسنات , و يا دافع البليات .. يا من قلت في كتابك ادعونى أستجب لكم .. و إنك لا تخلف الميعاد .. و ها نحن قد دعوناك كما أمرتنا فأستجب لدعائنا كما وعدتنا .. الهم هذا الدعاء و منك الإجابة .. و هذا الجهد و عليك التكلان .. و إن لله و إن إليه راجعون .. ولا حول ولا قوة ألا بالله العلي العظيم .. سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون و سلام على المرسلين و الحمد لله رب العالمين , و صلى الله على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم أجمعين)).
الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا .
أما ما يُنسَب إلى آدم أو الخضر أو يعقوب فلا يثبت من ذلك شيء .
والخضر ليس نبيا على الصحيح من أقوال أهل العلم .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : وأكثر العلماء على انه لم يكن نبيا . اهـ .
وأما أدعية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيُنظر فيها ، فما صحّ منها ففيه كِفاية وغُنية عما لم يَصِحّ .
وكنت جَمَعْت ما يتعلّق بأسباب إجابة الدعاء ومظانه وموانعه في كُتيّب بعنوان : لا تَكن أعجز الناس .
وهو هنا :
 http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open.php?cat=14&book=8
وهذه الأدعية منها الصحيح ، ومنها ما يَحتاج إلى بحث .
وليس صحيحا أن الدعاء يُختم بـ (يا قاضى الحاجات , و يا مجيب الدعوات , و يا غافر السيئات ... )
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=46545

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث - تفلت هذا القرآن من صدري فما أجدني أقدر عليه // الحديث مُنكَر ، اي أنه ضعيف
فضيلة الشيخ :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السؤال:
ما صحة هذا الحديث وهل يجوز العمل به؟
عن ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما قال : ( بينما نحن عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ جاءه علي بن أبي طالب رضى الله عنه فقال : بأبي أنت ، تفلت هذا القرآن من صدري فما أجدني أقدر عليه ، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا أبا الحسن ، أفلا أعلمك كلمات ينفعك الله بهن ، وينفع بهن من علمته ، ويثبت ما تعلمت في صدرك ؟ قال : أجل يا رسول الله فعلمني ، قال :إذا كان ليلة الجمعة ، فإن استطعت أن تقوم في ثلث الليل الآخر فإنها ساعة مشهودة ، والدعء فيها مستجاب ، فقد قال أخي يعقوب لبنيه : ( سوف أستغفر لكم ربي ) يقول : حتى تأتي ليلة الجمعة ، فإن لم تستطع فقم في أوسطها ، فإن لم تستطع فقم في أولها ، فصل أربع ركعات : تقرأ في الركعة الأولى بفاتحة الكتاب وسورة يس ، وفي الركعة الثانية بفاتحة الكتاب وحم الدخان ، وفي الركعة الثالثة بفاتحة الكتاب والم تنزيل ( السجدة ) ، وفي الركعة الرابعة بفاتحة الكتاب وتبارك الفصل ، فإذا فرغت من التشهد فاحمد الله وأحسن الثناء على الله ، وصل على وأحسن وعلى سائر النبيين ، واستغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولإخوانك الذين سبقوك بالإيمان ، ثم قل : ( اللهم ارحمني بترك المعاصي أبدا ما أبقيتني وارحمني أن أتكلف ما لايعنيني ، وارزقني حسن النظر فيما يرضيك عني ، اللهم بد يع السموات والارض ذا الجلال ولإكرام ، والعزة التي لا ترام ، اسالك ياالله يا رحمن بجلالك ونور وجهك أن تلزم قلبي حفظ كتابك كما علمتني ، وارزقني أن اتلوه على النحو الذي يرضيك عني ، اللهم بديع السموات والأرض ذا الجلال ولإكرام والعزة التي لا ترام ، أسالك يا الله يا رحمن بجلالك ونور وجهك أن تنور بكتابك بصري ، وأن تطلق به لساني ، وأن تفرج به عن قلبي ، وأن تشرح به صدري ، وأن تستعمل به بدني ، فإنه لا يعينني على الحق غيرك ، ولا يؤتينيه إلا أنت ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ) يا ابا الحسن ، تفعل ذلك ثلاث جمع ، أو خمسا ، أو سبعا ، تجاب بإذن الله ، والذي بعثني بالحق ما أخطا مؤمنا قط ، قال ابن عباس رضى الله عنه : فو الله ما لبث علي إلا خمسا أو سبعا حتى جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك المجلس فقال : يا رسول الله ، إني كنت فيما خلا لا آخذ إلا أربع آيات ونحوهن ، فإذا قراتهن على نفسي تفلتن ، وأنا أتعلم اليوم أربعين آية ونحوها ، فإذا قراتهن على نفسي فكانما كتاب الله بين عيني ، ولقد كنت أسمع الحديث ، فإذا رددته تفلت ، وأنا اليوم أسمع الأحاديث فإذا تحدثت بها لم أخرم منها حرفا ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ذلك : مؤمن ورب الكعبة يا أبا الحسن ) رواه الترمذي والحاكم . 
افتونا ... وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحديث مُنكَر ،اي أنه ضعيف .
ولا يجوز العمل بالحديث الضعيف في الأحكام .
وفيه تفصيل فيما يتعلق بالعمل به في الترغيب والترهيب ، والصحيح أنه لا يُعمل به .
والله أعلم
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=38504

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما صحة هذا الدعاء"إن الله عز و جل أمرني أن أعلمك دعاء من كنوز عرشه ما علمته أحدا قبلك و لن أعلمه لأحداَ من بعدك" // لا يصحّ 
السؤال:
روى الديلمي والحاكم وابن أبي الدنيا والطبراني في معاجمه الثلاث عن شداد بن أوس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن جبريل نزل عليه فقال يا محمد (صلى الله عليه و سلم ) إن الله عز و جل أمرني أن أعلمك دعاء من كنوز عرشه ما علمته أحدا قبلك و لن أعلمه لأحداَ من بعدك لا تعلمه للفسقة من أمتك فإنه قد يستجاب لهم رغم فسقهم 
(هذا هو الدعاء)
" يا من أظهر الجميل و ستر القبيح ولم يؤاخذ بالجريرة و لم يهتك الستر يا عظيم العفو والصفح و يا صاحب كل نجوى و يا منتهى كل شكوى و يا مبدىء النعم قبل استحقاقها يا رباه ويا سيداه ويا أمنيتاه و يا غايتاه
ويا رغبتاه ويا غوثاه.
أنت الغياث في الشدة وأنت الأنيس في الوحدة وأنت الملجأ في الكربة وأنت العدة حين لا عدة .
انقطع الرجاء إلا منك وخابت الآمال إلا فيك وسدت الطرق إلا إليك .
يا عليم بالجملة وغني عن التفصيل .
(ثم سل حاجتك تقضى بإذن الله)
الجواب:
لا يصحّ .
والحديث ضعّفه العقيلي والذهبي وابن حجر .
والله أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=37519

----------


## عبدالله السني

رتبة حديث " بسم الله على نفسي.." // وهو من مظان الحديث الضعيف
السؤال:
قيل لي عن هذين الحديثين ولا أدري ما صحتهما, 
الحديت الأول لقضاء الدين ! وهو:
(اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخير إنك على كل شيء قدير. رحمان الدنيا والآخرة تعطيهما من تشاء وتمنعهما من تشاء ارحمني رحمة تغنيني بها عن رحمه من سواك) فهل هذا الحديث صحيح وهل هو لقضاء الدين كما قيل ؟
والثاني لثمر المال أي لزيادته
(بسم الله على نفسي, بسم الله على أهلي ومالي اللهم أرضني بما قضيت لي وعافني بما أبقيت لي حتى لا أحب تعجل ما أخرت ولا تأخير ما عجلت )
وجزاكم الله خيرا
الجواب:
الفتوى:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فقد سبق الكلام على الحديث الأول وبيان أنه حسن، وكونه من أدعية قضاء الدين في الفتوى رقم: 47763. والفتوى رقم: 33345
 وأما الحديث الثاني، فقد رواه الديلمي في مسند الفردوس، وهو من مظان الحديث الضعيف، كما هو معروف عند أهل مصطلح الحديث، وقد سبق بيان ذلك في الفتوى رقم: 52378.
والله أعلم.
المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه
 http://www.islam***.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث الأعرابي الذي قال: يا رسول الله لم أجد شيئا أثوبه لأمي قال: (صل لها) // هذا الحديث لا أصل له، ولا يصح 
حديث: ((من صلى علي في يوم مائة مرة قضى الله له مائة حاجة سبعون منها لآخرته وثلاثون منها لدنياه))، // فلا نعلم له أصلاً، بل هو من كذب الكذابين.
السؤال:
ما صحة حديث الأعرابي أنه قال: يا رسول الله، لم أجد شيئاً أثوبه لأمي؟ قال: صلِّ لها؟
الجواب:
هذا الحديث لا أصل له، ولا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما نعلم، ولا يشرع لأحد أن يصلي عن أحد في أصح قولي العلماء إلا ركعتي الطواف في حق من حج أو اعتمر عن غيره، وهكذا القراءة للغير والتسبيح والتهليل للغير تركه أولى؛ لعدم الدليل عليه، وإنما يصلي الإنسان ويقرأ ويسبح ويهلل ويذكر الله بأنواع الذكر من أجل طلب الثواب لنفسه. أما الأموات من المسلمين الوالدة وغيرها فالمشروع الدعاء لهم بالمغفرة والرحمة والعتق من النار، ومضاعفة الأجر، وقبول العمل، ورفع الدرجات في الجنة، ونحو ذلك من الدعوات الطيبة في الصلاة وغيرها، ومحل الدعاء في الصلاة: السجود، وفي آخر التحيات قبل السلام، سواء كانت الصلاة فريضة أو نافلة؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((فأما الركوع فعظموا فيه الرب، وأما السجود فاجتهدوا في الدعاء فقمن أن يستجاب لكم)) خرجه مسلم في صحيحه، وروى أيضاً مسلم في صحيحه، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((أقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه وهو ساجد فأكثروا الدعاء)) ولما علم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه التحيات في آخر الصلاة قال: ((ثم ليتخير من الدعاء أعجبه إليه فيدعو)) وفي لفظ آخر قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((ثم يتخير من المسألة ما شاء)) متفق على صحته، وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يكرر الدعاء بين السجدتين بطلب المغفرة ويقول: ((اللهم اغفر لي وارحمني واهدني واجبرني وارزقني وعافني)) وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول في سجوده: ((اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي كله، دقه وجله، وأوله وآخره، وعلانيته وسره)) خرجه مسلم في صحيحه. ويشرع أيضاً الصدقة عن الميت، الوالدة وغيرها، لما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح أن رجلاً قال: ((يا رسول الله، إن أمي افتلتت نفسها ولم توص، وأظنها لو تكلمت تصدقت، أفلها أجر إن تصدقت عنها؟ قال: نعم))، وهذا أمر مجمع عليه بين أهل العلم، وهو انتفاع الأموات بالدعاء والصدقات، وهكذا ينتفع الميت بالحج عنه والعمرة، وبأداء ما عليه من الصوم، وبقضاء الدين عنه، والعتق عنه، والصلاة عليه صلاة الميت. أما زيارة القبور فليس لها وقت مخصوص، لا يوم الجمعة ولا غيرها، بل يزورها الرجال متى تيسر ذلك في أي يوم، وفي أي ساعة من ليل أو نهار، وأما تخصيص بعض الناس الزيارة بيوم الجمعة فلا أصل له فيما نعلم من الشرع المطهر.
وأما تحميلك إخوانك نقل السلام على الوالدة فلا أعلم له أصلاً، والأحسن عندي تركه، ويكفي منك الدعاء لها والصدقة عنها بما تيسر، كما تقدم بيان ذلك، ولا مانع من الحج لها والعمرة، وهما منك أفضل إن شاء الله مع توكيل غيرك في ذلك، وإذا كنت في مكة كفى الإحرام بالعمرة من الحل كالتنعيم والجعرانة ولا حاجة إلى الذهاب للميقات؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر عائشة أن تحرم بالعمرة من التنعيم، وهو أقرب الحل إلى مكة. أما قراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة تقرباً إلى الله سبحانه، وطلباً لمغفرته فقد ورد في ذلك أحاديث فيها ضعف، وكان ابن عمر وأبو سعيد رضي الله عنهم، وهما أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحافظان على قراءتها يوم الجمعة، فمن فعل ذلك فلا بأس، ولكن الأفضل عدم تثويبها لغيرك؛ لعدم الدليل على تثويب القراءة للغير كما تقدم. وأما الأوراد الشرعية من الأذكار والدعوات الواردة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالأفضل أن يؤتى بها في طرفي النهار بعد صلاة الفجر وصلاة العصر، وذلك أفضل من قراءة القرآن؛ لأنها عبادة مؤقتة تفوت بفوات وقتها، أما قراءة القرآن فوقتها واسع، ومن اشتغل بقراءة القرآن في طرفي النهار وترك الورد فلا بأس؛ لأنها كلها نافلة، والأمر في ذلك واسع، ولا حرج على الحائض والنفساء في أصح قولي العلماء في قراءة القرآن عن ظهر قلب، سواء كان في الورد أو غيره، أما الجنب فلا يقرأ شيئاً من القرآن حتى يغتسل؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لا يحجزه شيء عن القرآن إلا الجنابة، أما مس المصحف فلا يجوز للحائض والنفساء والجنب، ولا يجوز أيضاً للمحدث حدثاً أصغر كالريح والنوم حتى يتوضأ الوضوء الشرعي؛ لأحاديث وردت في ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أما تثويب الورد للغير فالأفضل تركه لعدم الدليل عليه، وهكذا تثويب قراءة القرآن للغير الأفضل تركه، كما تقدم بيان ذلك؛ لأنه لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم- فيما نعلم- ما يدل على تثويب القرآن أو الأذكار للغير، أما الدعاء والصدقات فأمرهما واسع، كما تقدم أيضاً الكلام في ذلك. أما حديث أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه الذي فيه أنه قال: ((يا رسول الله، كم أجعل لك من صلاتي؟..)) إلى آخره، فهو حديث في إسناده ضعف، وعلى فرض صحته فقد ذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وغيره من أهل العلم أن المراد بذلك الدعاء؛ لأن الدعاء يسمى صلاة، قالوا: كان أبي قد خصص وقتاً للدعاء، فسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((كم يجعل له من ذلك؟...)) إلى أن قال: ((أجعل لك صلاتي كلها؟)) المعنى: أجعل دعائي كله صلاة عليك، يعني في ذلك الوقت الذي خصصه للدعاء، والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم. وما دام الحديث ليس صحيح الإسناد فينبغي أن لا يتكلف في تفسيره، ويكفينا أن نعلم أن الله سبحانه شرع لنا الصلاة والسلام على رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما قال عز وجل: إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا[1]، وجاءت الأحاديث الكثيرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دالة على مشروعية الإكثار من الصلاة والسلام عليه - عليه الصلاة والسلام- وأن من صلى عليه واحدة صلى الله عليه بها عشراً، فهذا كله يكفي في بيان شرعية الإكثار من الصلاة والسلام عليه في سائر الأوقات من الليل والنهار خصوصاً أمام الدعاء، وبعد الأذان، وفي آخر الصلاة قبل السلام، وكلما مر ذكره صلى الله عليه وسلم. وأما حديث: ((من صلى علي يوم الجمعة مائة مرة جاء يوم القيامة ومعه نور لو قسم بين الخلق كلهم لوسعهم)) فلا نعلم له أصلاً، بل هو من كذب الكذابين. 
وأما كيفية الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد جاء في الأحاديث الصحيحة عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم بيانها، وأقل ذلك أن يقول: (اللهم صل وسلم على رسول الله) أو(اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه)، أو(اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه)، أو(صلى الله عليك يا رسول الله) ونحو ذلك، ومن ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سئل عن كيفية الصلاة عليه، قال: ((قولوا: اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل إبراهيم، وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل إبراهيم في العالمين، إنك حميد مجيد))، وفي لفظ آخر قال: ((قولوا: اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد))، وفي لفظ عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال لهم لما أخبرهم بكيفية الصلاة قال: ((والسلام كما علمتم)) يشير بذلك إلى ما علمهم إياه في التحيات وهو قوله: ((السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته))، وفي لفظ آخر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال لهم: ((قولوا اللهم صل على محمد وعلى أزواجه وذريته كما صليت على آل إبراهيم، وبارك على محمد وعلى أزواجه وذريته كما باركت على آل إبراهيم، إنك حميد مجيد)) وهذه الكيفيات المذكورة هي أصح ما ورد عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام في كيفية الصلاة عليه، وهي كافية عما أحدثه الناس من أنواع الصلاة والسلام عليه - عليه الصلاة والسلام - وهي أفضل مما أحدثوا. 
وأما حديث: ((من صلى علي في يوم مائة مرة قضى الله له مائة حاجة سبعون منها لآخرته وثلاثون منها لدنياه))، فلا نعلم له أصلاً، بل هو من كذب الكذابين. 
أما تثويب الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للغير فلا أعلم له أصلاً عن السلف الصالح، والأفضل تركه. وأما عرض الأعمال على الله سبحانه في يوم الاثنين والخميس فذلك ثابت عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام، وذلك لما سئل صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صومه يومي الاثنين والخميس قال: ((إنهما يومان تعرض فيهما الأعمال على الله، فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم))، وصومهما أفضل من صوم الجمعة، بل صوم يوم الجمعة وحده منهي عنه إلا إذا صام معه يوماً قبله أو يوماً بعده. 
وأما الدعاء فهو مشروع في الصلاة في الفريضة والنافلة، كما أنه مشروع في خارجها، وفي كل وقت، ويستحب للداعي أن يسأل ربه حاجاته كلها، حاجات الدنيا وحاجات الآخرة، ويشرع ذلك في الصلاة وخارجها، والأفضل أن يكون ذلك في السجود، وفي آخر الصلاة قبل السلام؛ لأحاديث صحيحة وردت في ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، والمشروع العناية بالدعاء المتعلق بالآخرة أكثر، وهكذا الدعوات الواردة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل من غيرها.
وأما الصلوات المشروعة مع الفرائض فهي أربع ركعات قبل الظهر بتسليمتين، وركعتان بعدها، وركعتان بعد المغرب، وركعتان بعد العشاء، وركعتان قبل صلاة الصبح، فهذه اثنتا عشرة ركعة في ست تسليمات كلها نوافل، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحافظ عليها في الحضر، وتسمى الرواتب، وقد صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((من صلى اثنتي عشرة ركعة في يومه وليلته تطوعا بني له بها بيتاً في الجنة)) خرجه مسلم في صحيحه، ورواه الترمذي رحمه الله في سننه، وزاد: ((أربعاً قبل الظهر، وثنتين بعدها، وثنتين بعد صلاة المغرب، وثنتين بعد صلاة العشاء، وثنتين قبل صلاة الصبح)) وإن صلى أربعاُ بعد الظهر وأربعاً قبلها كان أفضل، لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها، أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((من حافظ على أربع قبل الظهر وأربع بعدها حرمه الله تعالى على النار)) خرجه أحمد، وأبو داود، والترمذي، والنسائي، وابن ماجة، وهذا كله إذا كان الإنسان في الحضر، أما في السفر فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يترك سنة الظهر وسنة المغرب وسنة العشاء، ويحافظ على سنة الفجر والوتر، وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام في السفر والحضر يتهجد بالليل ويتنوع وتره، فربما أوتر بثلاث، وربما أوتر بخمس، وربما أوتر بسبع، وربما أوتر بتسع، وربما أوتر بإحدى عشرة، وهو الأكثر من فعله عليه الصلاة والسلام، وربما أوتر بثلاث عشرة، ولم يحفظ عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أكثر من ذلك فيما نعلم، ولكن عليه الصلاة والسلام لم ينه عن الزيادة على ثلاث عشرة، وكان يرغب في صلاة الليل ويقول: ((صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى، فإذا خشي أحدكم الصبح صلى ركعة واحدة توتر له ما قد صلى)). فدل ذلك على أنه لا حرج في الزيادة على ثلاث عشرة في رمضان وفي غيره، فمن صلى عشرين ركعة أو أكثر من ذلك فلا بأس، وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام يطمئن في صلاته ويخشع فيها، ويرتل القراءة ولا يعجل، وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام ربما أوتر في أول الليل، وربما أوتر في وسطه، وربما أوتر في آخره، وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها إنه استقر وتره في آخر الليل، وهذا في حق من تيسر له ذلك، أما من خاف أن لا يقوم آخر الليل، فالأفضل أن يوتر في أول الليل، وقد أوصى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أبا هريرة وأبا الدرداء أن يوترا في أول الليل، كما أوصاهما بصلاة الضحى وصيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وصح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((من خاف أن لا يقوم في آخر الليل فليوتر أوله، ومن طمع أن يقوم في آخر الليل فليوتر آخره، فإن صلاة الليل مشهودة وذلك أفضل)) خرجه مسلم في صحيحه. وأسأل الله أن يمنحنا وإياك وسائر المسلمين الفقه في الدين والثبات عليه، وأن يصلح قلوبنا وأعمالنا، وأن يتوفانا جميعاً على الإسلام، إنه جواد كريم، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
----
[1] سورة الأحزاب الآية 56.
الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز - رحمه الله
 http://imambinbaz.org/mat/2000

----------


## عبدالله السني

صحة حديث في الاحتراس // وعلى هذا فلا يصح هذا الحديث 
السؤال: 
ما مدى صحة الحديث الطويل القائل:
"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، بسم الله وبالله، بسم الله خير الأسماء، بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء، بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء، الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر، وأعز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر، اللهم إني أستجيرك وأحتجب بك من كل شيء خلقته وأحترس بك من جميع خلقك..." سبع مرات؟ 
الجواب: 
الحديث أخرجه ابن السني في عمل اليوم والليلة برقم (346) من حديث أبان بن أبي عياش عن أنس –رضي الله عنه- قال: كتب عبد الملك إلى الحجاج بن يوسف أن انظر إلى أنس بن مالك خادم رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم- فادن مجلسه وأحسن جائزته وأكرمه قال: فأتيته فقال لي: ذات يوم يا أبا حمزة إني أريد أن أعرض عليك خيلي فتعلمني أين هي من الخيل التي كانت مع رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم -فعرضها فقلت شتان ما بينهما فإنها كانت تلك أرواثها وأبوالها وأعلافها أجرا فقال الحجاج: لولا كتاب أمير المؤمنين فيك لضربت الذي فيه عيناك فقلت: ما تقدر على ذلك قال: ولم؟ قلت: لأن رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- علمني دعاء أقوله لا أخاف معه من شيطان ولا سلطان ولا سبع قال: يا أبا حمزة علمه ابن أخيك محمد بن الحجاج فأبيت عليه فقال: لابنه إيت عمك أنساً فسله أن يعلمك ذلك قال أبان: فلما حضرته الوفاة دعاني فقال: يا أحمر إن لك إلي انقطاعا وقد وجبت حرمتك وإني معلمك الدعاء الذي علمني رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم -فلا تعلمه من لا يخاف الله -عز وجل- أو نحو ذلك قال: تقول: "الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر بسم الله على نفسي وديني بسم الله على كل شيء أعطانيه ربي بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء بسم الله افتتحت وعلى الله توكلت، الله ربي لا أشرك به أحداً أسألك اللهم بخيرك من خيرك الذي لا يعطيه أحد غيرك عز جارك وجل ثناؤك ولا إله غيرك اجعلني في عياذك من شر كل سلطان ومن الشيطان الرجيم،اللهم إني أحترس بك من شر جميع كل ذي شر خلقته وأحترز بك منهم وأقدم بين يدي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً أحد" ومن خلفي مثل ذلك وعن يميني مثل ذلك وعن يساري مثل ذلك ومن فوقي مثل ذلك" وهذا الحديث إسناده ضعيف جداً؛ لأنه من رواية أبان وهو متروك الحديث كما قال الحافظ في التقريب، وعلى هذا فلا يصح هذا الحديث ،
والله أعلم. 
د. محمد بن تركي التركي 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الملك سعود 
 http://www.islamtoday.net/questions/...*.cfm?id=16158

----------


## عبدالله السني

درجة حديث سؤال موسى ربه هل ينام // لا يصح هذا الحديث وهو منكر
السؤال:
سأل موسى عليه السلام ربه لماذا لا تنام يارب، فقال الرب جل وعلا: أمسك قدحاً بيدك يا موسى وأسكب بداخله ماء وضعه في يديك وحذار أن تنام ففعل موسى ما طلب منه فظل واقفاً عليه السلام والقدح في يده وفيه ماء فغلبه النعاس فسقط القدح من يدي موسى عليه السلام وانكسر وانسكب منه الماء، فقال الرب جلا وعلا: وعزتي وجلالي لو غفلت عن عبادي لحظة يا موسى لسقطت السماء على الأرض. 
الجواب:
الفتوى:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فقد قال الشوكاني في فتح القدير: أخرج أبو يعلى وابن جرير وابن أبي حاتم والدارقطني في الإفراد وابن مردوية والبيهقي في الأسماء والصفات والخطيب في تاريخه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول على المنبر: قال وقع في نفس موسى هل ينام الله عز وجل: فأرسل الله إليه ملكاً فأرقه ثلاثا وأعطاه قارورتين في كل يد قارورة وأمره أن يحتفظ بهما فجعل ينام وتكاد يداه تلتقيان ثم يستيقظ فيحبس إحداهما على الأخرى حتى نام نومة فاصطفقت يداه وانكسرت القارورتان قال: ضرب الله له مثلاً إن الله تبارك وتعالى لو كان ينام لم تستمسك السماء والأرض. 
وذكره ابن كثير وقال: حديث غريب بل منكر. ليس بمرفوع بل من الإسرائيليات المنكرة، فإن موسى أجل من أن يجوز على الله سبحانه وتعالى النوم، وقال لا يصح هذا الحديث ضعفه غير واحد منهم البيهقي. 
وأورده الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الضعيفة وقال: منكر. 
والله أعلم. 
المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه 
 http://www.islam***.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId

----------


## عبدالله السني

دعاء الصباح // وأغلبه مذكور ضمن حديث موضوع أو ضعيف جداً 
السؤال :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشيخ الفاضل بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم وزادكم من فضله
ما صحة هذا الدعاء؟
دعاء الصباح 
من قرأه له من الاجر وفتح الله عليه باب الرزق ولم يمسسه أحد يومها بسوء بإذن الله 
أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله وحده لاشريك له, له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيئ قدير. أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه ونفخه ونفثه. بسم الله ذي الشأن عظيم السلطان شديد البرهان قوي الأركان ماشاء الله كان أعوذ بالله من كل شيطان أنس وجان. اللهم أني أسألك خير هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره ونوره وبركته وهداه وأعوذ بك من شره و شرمابعده. اللهم لاتدع لنا ذنبا الا غفرته ولا عيبا الا سترته ولا هما الا فرجته, ولا دينا الا قضيته ولاحاجه من حوائج الدنيا والأخره هي لك رضا ولنا صلاحا الا قضيتها ياأرحم الراحمين وصلي اللهم على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين 
اللهم ارزقنا الجنة وحسن الخاتمه وأعذنا من النار والعذاب ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث
الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وفقكم الله وزادكم من فضله العظيم ونفع بكم
هذا الحديث لم أجد فيما عندي من مصادر والذي يبدو لي أنه ليس بحديث
وأغلبه مذكور ضمن حديث موضوع أو ضعيف جداً في قضاء حاجة من قاله وقد حكم عليه بالوضع العلامة الألباني رحمه الله تعالى
والله أعلم
الشيخ محمد العويد
 http://www.hawahome.com/vb/t79881.html#post894252

----------


## عبدالله السني

لماذا نقول عندما نرفع من الركوع سمع الله لمن حمده // هذا الكلام غير صحيح ولم يثبت حسب علمي
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شيخنا الفاضل بارك الله فيك وفي علمك
شاهدت هذا الموضوع في احدى المنتديات واحببت أن اعرف مدى صحته 
لاني وبصراحة لاول مرة اسمع بمثل هكذا قول ....
لمـــ^ــاذا نقول سمع الله لمــ^ــن حمده؟؟؟ 
لماذا نقول عندما نرفع من الركوع سمع الله لمن حمد؟
من المعلوم أننا في كل حركة من حركات الصلاة نقول الله أكبر 
فلما نقول سمع الله لمن حمد عند القيام من الركوع فقط؟ 
هذه القصة متعلقة بأبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه 
فانه لفترة كبيرة من الوقت كان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول الله اكبر كلما يرفع من الركوع وفي يوم من الأيام تأخرأبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه عن الصلاة خلف الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وحزن وذهب إلى المسجد مسرعا فوجد أن الرسول ما زال في الركوع ولم يرفع منه, فحمد الله كثيرا ( إحمد الله يا أخي )فنزل جبريل للرسول وهو في الركوع وقال له ( لقد سمع الله لمن حمده ) يقصد ابو بكر فأصبحت سمع الله لمن حمد بدل الله اكبر في كل صلاة إلى يوم القيامة 
ألا تحب أن تكون مثل أبو بكر؟ 
اللهم اجزي مرسلها وقارئها الثواب العظيم وحط عنه خطاياه يا رب العالمين 
والسلام عليكم ..
الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الكلام غير صحيح ولم يثبت حسب علمي هذا 
والله أعلم 
الشيخ محمد العويد 
 http://www.hawahome.com/vb/t81008.html

----------


## عبدالله السني

عند لحظة الولاده .. تتوجع المرأه فيقول الملكان .. ربنا عجزنا // لا يصح هذا -- ومن جهة مَتْنِه فهو مُنكَر جدا 
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احسن الله اليك الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم افتنا في هذا 
عند لحظة الولاده .. تتوجع المرأه فيقول الملكان .. ربنا عجزنا ........... سبحان الله 
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك .. استغفرك واتوب اليك
قال النسفى ( رحمه الله تعالى )
جاء فى الخبر 
إذا أرادت المرأة الولادة أرسل الله إليها ملكين عن يمينها وشمالها
فإذا أراد صاحب اليمين إخراجه زاغ الى جهة الشمال 
وإذا أراد صاحب الشمال إخراجه زاغ الى جهة اليمين 
فتتوجع المرأة 
فيقول الملكان 
ربنا عجزنا عن إخراجه 
فيتجلى الله تعالى ويقول
"عبدى.... من أنا ....؟؟؟؟؟
فيقول المولود :أنت الله الذى لا إله إلا أنت ويسجد 
فيخرج من سجوده على رأسه
سبحان الله العظيم
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك . 
وأحسن إليك .
لا يصح هذا ؛ لأنه مما يُروى بلا إسناد .
ومن جهة مَتْنِه فهو مُنكَر جدا . 
فكيف يُقال : إن الله يتجلّى للمولود ، مع أنه ما من مولود يُولَد إلاّ ويحضره الشيطان فيطعن في جنبيه بأصبعه . كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : كل بني آدم يطعن الشيطان في جنبيه بإصبعه حين يولد غير عيسى ابن مريم ، ذهب يطعن فَطَعَن في الحجاب . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 
وفي رواية لمسلم : ما من مولود يولد إلا نخسه الشيطان ، فيستهل صارخا من نَخْسَة الشيطان ، إلاَّ ابن مريم وأمه .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2568

----------


## عبدالله السني

أن رجلاً من السلف قال: لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكنات //   ليست على سنَنِهم ولا على طريقتهم في الأدعية والأذكار التي تشع منها أنوار النبوة
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
ما صحة هذا الحديث:
"أن رجلاً من السلف قال: لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكنات" وبعد سنه قالها قالت الملائكة: أننا لم ننته من كتابة حسنات السنة الماضية فما أعظم هذه الكلمات التي لا تأخذ منك سوى ثوان. 
يا فضيلة الشيخ هل هذا حديث صحيح تصل هذه عن طريق الرسائل لا أعرف هل صحيح أم لا؟ 
الجواب:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
فهذه الرسالة التي انتشرت عبر الجوال والإنترنت هي من جنس كثير من الرسائل التي بدأت تتداول في الآونة الأخيرة، والتي لا يشك مَنْ له أدنى ممارسة ومطالعة في الأحاديث النبوية، وآثار الصحابة أنها ليست على سنَنِهم ولا على طريقتهم في الأدعية والأذكار التي تشع منها أنوار النبوة، وتظهر فيها الفصاحة والبلاغة العربية والبعد عن الألفاظ التي هي بأدعية المتأخرين المتكلفين أشبه منها بأدعية سيد المرسلين –صلى الله عليه وسلم- أو أدعية أصحابه الميامين.
ولّما كان البعض لا يستطيع ترويج بعض هذه الأدعية إلا بقصص، وكتب عليها بعضهم بعض القصص لتروج على العامة فلعل هذه القصة التي سألت عنها من هذا الباب.
وإنني أكرر هنا ما كررته في أجوبة سابقة من التحذير من ترويج ما لم يثبت الإنسان منه عن آحاد الناس وأفرادهم، فضلاً عن عليتهم، فضلاً عن الصحابة أو النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فإن هذا المسلك مخالف تماماً لقول الله تعالى: "فتثبوا"، وفي القراءة الأخرى: (فتبينوا).
وليس بعاقل من حدث بكل ما سمع، أو نشر كل ما وصل إليه ولو كان قصده حسناً، فإن القصد الحسن لا يشفع لصاحبه في تبرير مثل هذا الخطأ الجسيم، بل هذا العذر –أعني حسن القصد- من الشبه التي تعلق بها واضعو الأحاديث على النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- بغية ترويج الخير زعموا!.
فليتق الله أولئك الذين يروجون مثل هذه الرسائل، وليتثبوا منها قبل إرسالها، فإن لم يستطيعوا التثبت فليسألوا أهل العلم، والاتصال بهم اليوم أسهل منه في أي وقت مضى. إما عن طريق الإنترنت -كهذا الموقع الذي يعتني بجانب الفتوى- أو عن طريق رسائل الجوال، ولا عذر لأحد في نشر مثل هذه الرسائل الملفقة.
ومن تأمل القرآن والسنة وجد فيهما الغنية والكفاية عن ترويج مثل هذه الأحاديث الضعيفة، والأخبار الواهية، والله المستعان، والحمد لله رب العالمين. 
المجيب عمر بن عبد الله المقبل 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة القصيم 
 http://www.islamtoday.net/questions/....cfm?id=111028

----------


## عبدالله السني

أكثر من الصلاة على محمد " صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم " أثناء الدعاء او السجود // هذا الكلام غير صحيح , وهذا القول لاشك أنه بدعة
الموضوع:
عشر نصائح كي تحد من السرحان في صلاتك 
قال الله سبحانه وتعالى( ان الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغى) 
اخواني وأخواتي أضع بين أيديكم هذه النصائح كى نحد من حالة السرحان أثناء الصلاة :
1- الإستعاذة بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ثم البسملة ( وليكن ذلك نابعا من القلب وليس تأدية فرض) ويستحسن قبل الوضوء أيضا.
2- ان تشعر بخشية وتقوى الله واستحضار حب الله سبحانه وتعالى .
3- تجميع التركيز فى بؤرة التعبد : اي انك تصلى لله ، فكن مع الله .
4- استحضار حب الرسول " صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم " وتذكر ان صلاتك ستعرض على الله ورسوله والمؤمنين .. فكيف تحب ان تكون صلاتك حينئذٍ !!
5- عند الدخول فى الصلاة وقراءة القرآن " الفاتحة " والسور الصغيرة او ما يقرأ بعد الفاتحة, تأمل آيات الله وتفكر بها .. فالفاتحة هى السبع المثانى التي أهداها الله لرسوله الحبيب .. فلها مكانة عظيمة فى القرآن ،، فهى أم الكتاب ..وهى أيضا دعاء ومناجاة عظيمة للخالق عز وجل .. " اهدنا الصراط المستقيم " .
6- قبل الدخول فى الصلاة , أزح عن فكرك وكاهلك كل أمور الدنيا الفانية وتذكر انك تقف أمام الله الواحد الأحد وليكن ذلك بقول " لا إله الا الله وحده لا شريك له " له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شىءٍ قدير ."
7- لا تدع أمرا معلقا قبل دخولك الصلاة .. فمثلا لا تتركى أختى المسلمة شؤون المنزل المعلقة او مثلا إطعام زوجك او طفلك ثم تبررين ذلك بالصلاة فى ميعادها!!
واخي المسلم لا تترك ضيوفك مثلا او متجرك مفتوحا ثم تذهب للصلاة !! تذكر ان وقت الصلاة ممتد .. وصلاة الفرد وانت خالى الذهن إلا من حب الله أفضل من صلاة الجماعة وانت مشغول الفكر .... والأفضل ان ترتب أمورك حتى تلحق بركب صلاة الجماعة وانت على اتم استعداد وتهيؤ لملاقاة الله !!
8- من المستحسن الدعاء أثناء السجود ،، والمناجاة والندم على ذنوب ما قبل الصلاة فكلما أطلت السجود والدعاء ، زيح عن كاهلك عبء الذنوب ومن الأفضل ان يكون دعائك " مناجاة " او " توبة ".
9- حين تهم بالتفكير فى شىء ما او تنشغل بأمر فاني فأسرع بالرجوع إلى طريق صلاتك ولا تزغ عينيك عنه حتى لا تزل قدمك ..
10- أكثر من الصلاة على محمد " صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم " أثناء الدعاء او السجود ..فقسما بالله لو عرفت مقدارها لما فارقت لسانك ! 
السؤال:
**استحضار حب الرسول " صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم " 
وتذكر ان صلاتك ستعرض على الله ورسوله والمؤمنين .. 
فكيف تحب ان تكون صلاتك حينئذٍ !! 
***أكثر من الصلاة على محمد " صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم " أثناء الدعاء او السجود 
هل هذا الكلام صحيح ياشيخ 
الجواب :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الكلام غير صحيح ، وكون الصلاة تعرض على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فهذا لا يعني أن يصلى عليه في السجود ، لأن السجود أذكاره معروفة .
وهذا القول لاشك أنه بدعة
والله أعلم 
الشيخ محمد العويد
 http://www.hawahome.com/vb/t82752.html

----------


## عبدالله السني

يأتي زمان علي أمتي يحبون خمس وينسون خمس // لا يثبت هذا الكلام عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فضيلة الشيخ لدي سؤال وهو كالتالي ::
هل هذا الحديث صحيح وماهو رأي علماء الأمة الكبار به ::
قال رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم: 
يأتي زمان علي أمتي يحبون خمس وينسون خمس ... 
يحبون الدنيا وينسون الآخرة 
يحبون المال وينسون الحساب 
يحبون المخلوق وينسون الخالق 
يحبون القصور وينسون القبور 
يحبون المعصية وينسون التوبة 
فإن كان الأمر كذلك 
ابتلاهم الله بالغلاء ..... والوباء..... والموت الفجأة..... وجور الحكام،
وأسأل الله لكم السداد والتوفيق 
والسلام عليكم 
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا يثبت هذا الكلام عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حسب بحثي
والله أعلم 
الشيخ محمد العويد 
 http://www.hawahome.com/vb/t84203.html

----------


## عبدالله السني

مطلوب موظفون لجهنم // لا يجوز نشر مثل هذه النشرات
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شيخنا الفاضل حفظكم الله ورعاكم
ما رأيكم بارك الله فيكم في هذا الموضوع الذي انتشر في بعض المنتديات ؟؟
مطلوب موظفون لجهنم 
الموظفون الذين يحملون الشهادات العلمية الفــاشلة والعلمية الكاذبة
ممن تنطبق عليهم الشروط الآتية
1-أن يكون المتقدم تاركا للصلاة
2- أن يكون شاربا للخمر.
3- أن يكون حاصلا على شهادة الكذب أو ما يعادله
4- أن يكون لديه خبرة في الكذب لا تقل عن 5 سنــوات أو عشرين كذبة في اليوم واحد .
5- أن يكون لديه خبرة في الـنفــاق
6- أن يكون حاصلا على مؤهل في النميـمة .
7- أن تكون شخصيته قويه ولا يخاف الحســاب يوم القــيامة.
8- أن يكون طموحا ويستحل لنفسه مال ودم وعرض الغير .
9- أن يكون لديه الخبرة الكافية والتفنن في الاساءه وإيذاء الناس وعدم حرمة الجار .
10- ليس لديه دوافع في عمل الخير والمسـاعدة الناس .
11- أن لا يسـتطيع تحمل الأمانة بأنواعها
تقدم الطلبات إلي اللعين إبليس ابن الشيـطــان مصطحبا معه الشهادات المطلوبة أو ما يثبت ذلك .
وأخر موعد لتقديم الطلبات يوم لا ينفع الندم ولا المال والبنون الموافق يوم القيـــامة .
سوف لا ينظر إلى الطلبات المشفوعة بواسطة
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ووفَّقَك الله لِكُلّ خَيْر .
لا يجوز نشر مثل هذه النشرات ؛ لأن مِن شأن ذلك تجسيد الأعمال الأخروية . هذا مِن جِهَة .
ومِن جهة ثانية تهوين أمر النار ، وكأن الداخل في النار يُسابِق على وظيفة .
ومن جِهة ثالثة أن يَتِمّ عَرْض أمور الآخرة كأمور طريفة يُذهب ما جاء في نصوص الوعيد مِن رَدْع وزجر تكاد تنخلع له القلوب . 
فليست هذه طريقة الكِتاب ولا هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سُنَّتِه .
والله تعالى أعلم . 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=490

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث قدسي يتكرر في المنتديات "يا عبادي إن كنتم تعتقدون أنى لا أراكم فذاك نقص في إيمانكم..." // ليس له أصل
السؤال:
السلام عليكم يا شيخنا الحبيب
هذا الحديث القدسي يتكرر كثيراً في المنتديات, ولم أقف له على أصل
فهلا أفدتمونا
ونصه :
يا عبادي إن كنتم تعتقدون أنى لا أراكم فذاك نقص في إيمانكم وان كنتم تعتقدون أنى أراكم 
فلم جعلتموني أهون الناظرين إليكم؟
وجزاكم الله خيراً
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
ليس له أصل ، وأسلوبه عليه ركيك .
فكيف يكون من يعتقد أن الله لا يراه ؛ ناقص الإيمان ؟!
والله تعالى أعلم . 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=474

----------


## عبدالله السني

كتـاب الدعاء المستجاب المنتـشر // هذا الكتاب مما حذَّر منه العلماء لإعتماده على أحاديث ضعيفة بل وموضوعة !
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا شيخ وجدت بعض الأذكار في بعض المنتديات وأود التأكد من مدى صحتها
ادعية للحرز والتحصين : صباح ومساء وهذا اخذ من كتاب الدعاء المستجاب الشيخ _احمد عبد الجواد .. اعطاني اليا كانت اخت فاضله جزاها الله عنا كل الجزاء في مقر العمل معاي سابقا 
----
من التجربه والاهتمام في الامور الدينيه احببت ان اوضح لكم ادعيه مهمه جداجدا في الحرز التحصين في حفظكم بعون الله من الحسد والعين والسحر مع اليقين بان الله هو الحافظ ..وهذا اعطى لي لكي احصن نفسي من كل سوء وشفت فيه منفعه وفائده عظيمه ارجوكم اقروها بالليل والنهار (قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل المغيب )مع تغير ,ان في حالة الفجر اقول اصبحنا وفي حاله المساء نقول امسينا .
اللهم ان هذا اقبال نهارك وادبار ليلك واصوات دعائك فاغفر لي .
فسبحان الله حين تمسون وحين تصبحون وله الحمد في السموات والارض وعشيا وحين تظهرون يخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي ويحيي الارض بعد موتها وكذلك تخرجون .
( اللهم اجرني من النار ) 7 
(بسم الله ذي الشان عظيم البرهان شديد السلطان وماشاء الله كان واعوذ بالله من الشيطان من انس و جان ) ( توكلت على الحي الذي لا يموت و الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولدا و لم يكن له شريك في الملك ولم يكن له ولي من الذل وكبره تكبيرا )
اللهم يامامن كل وحيد وياصاحب كل فريد وياقريبا غير بعيد وياغالبا غير مغلوب ياحي يا قيوم ياذا الجلال والاكرام )
(اللهم انت ربي لا اله إلا انت عليك توكلت وانت رب العرش العظيم ماشاء الله كان وما لم يشا لم يكن ولا حول ولا قوه الا بالله العلي العظيم اعلم ان الله على كل شي قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شي علما , اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر الشيطان وشركه واعوانه واحزابه من الجن والانس ومن شر كل دابه انت اخذ بناصيتها واني على صراط مستقيم ) . 
(سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده و لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله ) 3 مرات _اللهم اهدني من عندك وافض على من فضلك وانشر علي من رحمتك وانزل علي من بركاتك
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الكتاب مما حذَّر منه العلماء ، لاعتِمادِه على أحاديث ضعيفة ، بل وموضوعة !
وقد حذَّرَتْ منه اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء في المملكة ، والفتوى هنا :
 http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Fatawa...&fatwa_id=9029
ونقل الشيخ عبد الله زقيل أيضا هذا التحذير هنا :
 http://saaid.net/Doat/Zugail/42.htm
كما تكلم الشيخ مشهور حسن آل سلمان على الكتاب المذكور في كتاب له بعنوان : كُتُب حَذَّر منها العلماء . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=58

----------


## عبدالله السني

طلب موسى عليه السلام يوما من الباري تعالي أثناء مناجاته أن يريه جلسيه بالجنة في هذه الدنيا // هذه القصة لا تصح وهي مكذوبة
السؤال:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيراً ياشيخ 
هل هذه القصة صحيحة 
طلب موسى عليه السلام يوما من الباري تعالي أثناء مناجاته أن يريه جلسيه بالجنة في هذه الدنيا
فأتاه جبرائيل على الحال وقال: يا موسى جليسك هو القصاب الفلاني . الساكن في المحلة الفلانيه .
ذهب موسى عليه السلام إلى دكان القصاب فرآه شابا يشبه الحارس الليلي وهو مشغولا ببيع اللحم ..
بقى موسى عليه السلام مراقبا لأعماله من قريب ليرى عمله لعله يشخص ما يفعله ذلك القصاب لكنه لم يشاهد شئ غريب .
لما جن الليل اخذ القصاب مقدار من اللحم وذهب إلى منزله . ذهب موسى عليه السلام خلفه وطلب موسى عليه السلام ضيافته الليلة بدون أن يعرّف بنفسه .. فأستقبله بصدر رحب وأدخله البيت بأدب كامل وبقى موسى يراقبه فرأى عليه السلام أن هذا الشاب قام بتهيئة الطعام وأنزل زنبيلا كان معلقا في السقف وأخرج منه عجوز كهله غسلها وأبدل ملابسها وأطعمها بيديه وبعد أن أكمل إطعامها أعادها إلى مكانها الأول . فشاهد موسى أن الأم تلفظ كلمات غير مفهومه .
ثم أدى الشاب أصول الضيافة وحضر الطعام وبدأوا بتناول الطعام سويه ..
سئل موسى عليه السلام من هذه العجوز ؟
أجاب : هي أمي .. أنا أقوم بخدمتها
سئل عليه السلام : وماذا قالت أمك بلغتها ؟؟
أجاب : كل وقت أخدمها تقول : ( غفر الله لك وجعلك جليس موسى يوم القيامة في قبته ودرجته )
فقال عليه السلام : يا شاب أبشرك أن الله تعالى قد استجاب دعوة أمك رجوته أن يريني جليسي في الجنه فكنت أنت المعرف وراقبت أعمالك ولم أرى منك سوى تجليلك لأمك واحترامك وإحسانك إليها
وهذا جزاء الإحسان واحترام الوالدين 
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه القصة لا تصح وهي مكذوبة 
والله أعلم 
الشيخ محمد العويد 
 http://www.hawahome.com/vb/t89681.html

----------


## عبدالله السني

هل هذه الرواية صحيحة "..يا ابا بكر ماذا تحب فى الدنيا؟ ..." // هذه الراوية تَظهر عليها آثار الصناعة ! 
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله عنا الخير ياشيخ عبد الرحمن 
وسؤالي هو :
هل هذه الرواية صحيحة :
سأل رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ابا بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه قائلا : يا ابا بكر ماذا تحب فى الدنيا؟ 
قال ابو بكر رضى الله عنه :يارسول الله اننى احب فى الدنيا ثلاث :النظر اليك ؛ والجلوس معك؛ وانفاق مالى كله عليك
ثم سال :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عمر بن الخطاب: وانت يا عمر ماذا تحب فى الدنيا ؟ 
قال عمر رضى الله عنه : احب فى الدنيا ثلاث: الامر بالمعروف ولو كان سرا ؛ والنهىعن المنكرولو كان جهرا؛وقولالحقول  و كان امراَ
ثم سال عثمان بن عفان رضى الله عنه : وانت ياعثمان ماذا تحب فى الدنيا؟
قال عثمان رضى الله عنه:احب فى الدنيا ثلاث :افشاء السلام؛واطعام الطعام؛والصلاة والناس نيام
ثم سأل على بن ابى طالب رضى الله عنه : وانت يا على ماذا تحب فى الدنيا ؟ 
قال على رضى الله عنه :احبى فى الدنيا ثلاث : اكرام الضيف؛والصومبال  صيف؛وقطع رؤوس المشركين بالسيف
ثم سأل ابا ذر الغفارى: وانت يا ابا ذر : ماذا تحب فى الدنيا ؟ 
قال ابو ذر:احب فى الدنيا ثلاث:الجوع ؛ المرض؛ والموت
قال له النبى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : ولم؟فقال ابو ذر : احب الجوع ليرق قلبى ؛واحب المرض ليخف ذنبى؛واحب الموت لألقى ربى 
فقال النبى :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  حبب الى من دنياكم ثلاث:الطيب؛والن  اء؛وجعلت قرة عينى فى الصلاة
وحينئذ تنزل جبريل عليه السلام وأقرأهم السلام وقال: وانا احب من دنياكم ثلاث :تبليغ الرساله؛واداء الأمانة؛وحب المساكين؛ثم صعد الى السماء وتنزل مرة اخرى؛وقال : الله عز وجل يقرؤكم السلام ويقول:انه يحب من دنياكم ثلاث : لسانا ذاكرا ؛وقلبا خاشعا؛ وجسدا على البلاء صابرا
اخى المسلم : اما زلت متمسكا بمتاع الدنيا الزائل؛ام انك الى ربك سائل؟
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
أولاً :
يُكره الاقتصار على قول ( عليه السلام ) في حقّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ لأن الله أمَر بالصلاة والسلام عليه ، فقال : ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا ) .
قال ابن جماعة : ويكره الاقتصار على الصلاة دون التسليم ، ويكره الرمز بالصلاة والترضِّي بالكتابة ، بل يكتب ذلك بكماله . اهـ . 
قال ابن كثير : قال النووي : إذا صَلَّى على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فليجمع بين الصلاة والتسليم ، فلا يَقْتَصِر على أحدهما ، فلا يقول : صلى الله عليه فقط ، ولا : عليه السلام فقط . وهذا الذي قاله مُنْتَزَع من هذه الآية الكريمة ، وهي قوله : (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا) ، فالأولى أن يُقال : صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليما.
وقال ابن كثير : وقد اسْتَحَبّ أهل الكتابة أن يُكرر الكاتب الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلما كَتَبَه . 
وقال السيوطي : وينبغي أن يُحافِظ على كتابة الصلاة والتسليم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا يسأم من تكراره ، ومَن أغْفَلَه حُرِمَ حَظـا عظيما . اهـ . 
فكيف إذا كان الشخص يَحرِم نفسه الأجر ، ويُقَصِّر في حق نَبِيِّـه صلى الله عليه وسلم فيكتب اختصارا حرفا واحدا ( ص ) ؟
ثانيا : 
هذه الراوية تَظهر عليها آثار الصناعة ! 
وصَحّ منها قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : حُبِّبَ إليّ من الدنيا : النساء والطيب ، وجُعِل قُرّة عيني في الصلاة . رواه الإمام أحمد والنسائي .
ولا يصِحّ بلفظ : " حبب إليّ من دنياكم ثلاث " ؛ لأنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يذكر سوى اثنتين ، وهما : النساء والطِّيب . 
والله تعالى أعلم . 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=1405

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما صحة القصة التي حصلت بين المسلم والقسيس // وهذه القصة تظهر عليها آثار الصنعة ! فهي إلى الكذب أقرب
السؤال:
السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله عنا خيراً وأطال في عمرك 
وأعذرني ياشيخ لا أعرف كيف أغير العنوان 
سؤالي هل هذه القصة حقيقية!! مع العلم أنها تنتشر ياشيخ بعدة روايات ولكن المضمون متقارب 
كان رجل مسلم له صديق مسيحي فألح المسيحي علي المسلم بأن يذهب معه للكنسية
ليحضر درس من قسيس و يدلي رأية للمسيحي
فوافق المسلم و ذهب معه
فعرفه القسيس وقال
يوجد بينكم محمدي اي ( مسلم )
فوقف المسلم وقال له كيف عرفت؟
فقال القسيس سماههم في وجوههم
فبتسم المسلم و قال له القسيس اريد ان اسألك اثنان وعشرون سؤال22
إليك الأسئلة:
ما هو الواحد الذي لا ثاني له؟
ما هما الاثنان اللذان لا ثالث لهما؟
ما هم الثلاثة الذين لا رابع لهم؟
ما هم الأربعة الذين لا خامس لهم؟
أما هم الخمسة الذين لا سادس لهم؟
ما هم الستة الذين لا سابع لهم؟
ما هم السبعة الذين لا ثامن لهم؟
ما هم الثمانية الذين لا تاسع لهم؟
ما هم التسعة الذين لا عاشرة لهم؟
ما هي العشرة التي تقبل الزيادة؟
ما هي الإحدى عشر الذين لا ثاني عشرة لهم؟
ما هي الاثنا عشر الذين لا ثالث عشر لهم؟
ما هي الثلاثة عشر الذين لا رابع عشر لهم؟
ما هو الشيء الذي يتنفس ولا روح فيه؟
ما هو القبر الذي سار بصاحبه؟
من هم الذين كذبوا ودخلوا الجنة؟
ما هو الشيء الذي خلقه الله و أنكره؟
وما هي الأشياء التي خلقها الله بدون أب و أم؟
من هو المخلوق الذي من نار ومن هلك بالنار ومن حفظ من النار؟
ومن الذي خلق من حجر وهلك بالحجر وحفظ بالحجر؟
ما هو الشيء الذي خلقه الله واستعظمه؟
وما هي الشجرة التي لها اثني عشر غصنا وفي كل غصن ثلاثين ورقة وفي كل ورقة خمس ثمرات ثلاث منها بالظل واثنتان بالشمس؟
فأبتسم المسلم ابتسامة الواثق بالله...
وسمّّّا بالله * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الله سبحانه وتعالي الواحد لا ثاني له
والاثنان اللذان لا ثالث لهما: الليل والنهار وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين
والثلاثة التي لا رابع لها هي:أعذار موسى مع الخضر في إعطاب السفينة وقتل الغلام وإقامة الجدار
والأربعة الذين لا خامس لهم: القرآن و الإنجيل والتوراة والزبور
والخمسة التي لا سادس لهم الصلوات الخمس المفروضة
والستة التي لا سابع لها الأيام التي خلق الله تعالى فيها الكون
والسبعة التي لا ثامن لهم السموات السبع الذي خلق السبع سموات طباقا ما ترى من خلق الرحمن من تفاوت
والثمانية الذين لا تاسع لهم هم حملة عرش الرحمن ويحمل عرش ربك يومئذٍ ثمانية
والتسعة اللاتي لا عاشر لها هي معجزات موسى عليه السلام العصا ، اليد , الطوفان , السنون , الضفادع , الدم , القمل , الجراد , شق البحر
وأما العشرة التي تقبل الزيادة هي الحسنات من جاء بالحسنة فله عشرة أمثالها والله يضاعف الأجر لمن يشاء
والأحد عشر الذين لا ثاني عشر لهم هم أخوة يوسف عليه السلام
والاثنا عشر التي لا ثالث عشرة لها هي معجزة سيدنا موسى وإذا استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنا عشر عيناً
والثلاثة عشرة الذين لا رابع عشر لهم هم إخوة يوسف وأبيه وأمه
وأما الذي يتنفس ولا روح فيه فهو الصبح والصبح إذا تنفس
وأما القبر الذي سار بصاحبه هو الحوت عندما التقم سيدنا يونس عليه السلام
وأما الذين كذبوا ودخلوا الجنة هم أخوة يوسف عليه السلام
والشيء الذي خلقه الله و أنكره هو صوت الحمير إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير
وأما ما خلق وليس له أب وأم فهم :آدم عليه السلام,ناقة نوح,كبش الفداء, الملائكة
وأما ما خلق من نار فهو إبليس ومن هلك بالنار فهو أبو جهل ومن حفظ من النار فهو إبراهيم عليه السلام
وأما ما خلق من الحجر فهي ناقة صالح عليه السلام ومن هلك من الحجر فهم أصحاب الفيل وأما من حفظ بالحجر فهم أصحاب الكهف
وأما ما خلقه الله واستعظمه فهو كيد النساء إن كيدهن لعظيم
والشجرة هي السنة التي لها اثني عشر شهرا "غصنا" والثلاثين ورقة هي الأيام في كل شهر والخمس ثمرات هي الصلوات الخمس والثلاث التي بالظل هي :صلاة الفجر والمغرب والعشاء والاثنتان التي بالشمس هي: الظهر والعصر
هذا كان رد المسلم فاستعجب القسيس والحضور ولكن فوجئ القسيس بسؤال واحد موجه من الشاب المسلم
وهو:
ما هو مفتاح الجنة؟؟
هنا لم يقدر القسيس على الإجابة لكنه اضطر للإجابة بعد إلحاح الوجود
ولكنه طلب الأمان ..............................
أتتوقعون لماذا؟!
لان الإجابة هي:
أشــــهد أن لا إلـه إلا الله وأن مــــحمدا رســـــول الله
فأسلم القسيس ومن معه في الكنيسة
اترون ما اعظم الثقة بالله 
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
للفائدة فهذا مقال بعنوان : كلمات وألفاظ في الميزان .
 http://www.saaid.net/Doat/assuhaim/19.htm
وهذه القصة تظهر عليها آثار الصنعة ! فهي إلى الكذب أقرب ، وروي نحوها في ترجمة شيخ الصوفية - المخرّف - أبي يزيد البسطامي ! 
والله المستعان .. 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showth...3%CF%ED+%C7%ED

----------


## عبدالله السني

هل هناك حرج في نشر هذا الكلام ( امتحان الله وامتحان البشر ) // لا يجوز مثل هذا القول
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لوسمحت ياشيخ ربي يجزيك الجنة هل هناك حرج في نشر هذا الكلام ولماذا ؟؟؟
امتحان البشر : في عدة كتب متشعبة صعبة تستهلك طاقة التلميذ وجهده 
امتحان الله سبحانه : في كتاب واحد ميسّر )القرآن العظيم )
امتحان البشر : الأسئلة فيه مجهولة إلى لحظة البدء بالإمتحان 
امتحان الله سبحانه : الاسئلة به معلومة واضحة قبل الامتحان وهي : 
من ربك ؟؟ 
ما دينك ؟؟ 
من نبيك ؟؟ 
شبابك فيما أبليته ؟؟ 
عمرك فيما أفنيته ؟؟ 
مالك من أين اكتسبته ، وفيمَ أنفقته ؟؟ 
وعلمك ماذا عملت به ؟؟ 
امتحان البشر : لا يخبرونك بالإجابة قبل الإمتحان 
امتحانه سبحانه : يخبرك بالإجابة النموذجية خلال الإمتحان 
امتحان البشر : المعلّمون الذين تمّ اختيارهم لشرح المنهج خطاءون 
امتحان الله تعالى : المعلّمون الذين اختارهم الله لنهجه معصومون
امتحان البشر : فترة الإجابه فيه لا تزيد عن ساعات 
امتحان الله: فترة الإجابة على الأسئله تمتد أكثر من سبعين سنة وهو عمر الإنسان
امتحان البشر : الدورالثاني فيه مرة واحدة والنجاح فيه غير مضمون
امتحان الله: الدور الثاني مفتوح للعبد إلى أن يغرغر قبل الموت والنجاح فيه مضمون بإذن الله 
امتحان البشر : الدرجة الكبرى فيه 100 درجة 
امتحانه تبارك : الدرجة الكبرى فيه 700 ويضاعف الله لمن يشاء 
امتحان البشر : نتيجته للدنيا فقط 
امتحان الله : نتيجته للدنيا والآخرة
امتحان البشر : ينسى بعد اجتياز الامتحان 
امتحان الله : لا ينسى فهو يحفظ في كتاب مبين
امتحان البشر : جائزته من حبر و ورق
امتحان الله : جائزته جنات الخلود ( اللهم إني أسالك من فضلك)
فعجباً لمن ينجحون في امتحان البشر ويرسبون في امتحان الله !!!
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
لا يجوز مثل هذا القول ، وهو مُقارنة صنيع البشر واختباراتهم بِما جاء عن الله ، وذلك لِعِدّة اعتبارات : 
الأول : أنهم جَعلوا الامتحان (في كتاب واحد ميسّر (القرآن العظيم)) ، فأين سُنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التي بيّنت ما في القرآن ، بل وزادت على ما فيه . 
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ألا هل عسى رجل يبلغه الحديث عني وهو متكئ على أريكته فيقول : بيننا وبينكم كتاب الله ، فما وجدنا فيه حلالا استحللناه ، وما وجدنا فيه حراما حرمناه ، وإن ما حرم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما حرم الله . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود وابن ماجه .
وفي رواية : ألا إني أوتيت الكتاب ومثله معه ، ألا إني أوتيت القرآن ومثله معه ، ألا يوشك رجل ينثني شبعانا على أريكته يقول : عليكم بالقرآن ! فما وجدتم فيه من حلال فأحلّوه ، وما وجدتم فيه من حرام فحرِّموه . رواه الإمام أحمد .
الثاني : جعْلهم (فترة الإجابة على الأسئلة تمتد أكثر من سبعين سنة وهو عمر الإنسان) ، وليس كل إنسان يعرف الإجابة يُوفّق للإجابة عن تلك الأسئلة ، بل لا يُوفّق لها إلاّ المؤمن الموقِن . 
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ولقد أُوحي إليّ أنكم تُفتنون في القبور مثل أو قريبا مِن فتنة الدجال ، يُؤتَى أحدكم فيقال : ما علمك بهذا الرجل ؟ فأما المؤمن أو الموقن فيقول : هو محمد رسول الله جاءنا بالبينات والهدى فأجبنا وآمنّا واتّبعنا ، فيقال : نَم صَالِحًا ، فقد علمنا إن كنت لمؤمنا ، وأما المنافق أو المرتاب فيقول : لا أدري سمعت الناس يقولون شيئا فَقُلْتُه . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 
الثالث : أنهم جَعلوا (الدرجة الكبرى فيه 700 ويضاعف الله لمن يشاء) ، فكيف تكون درجة كُبرى ، وهي مُحتملة للزيادة ؟!
وجعلوا الحسنات بمنْزِلة الدرجات الدنيوية ، ولا مُقارنة بينهما . 
الرابع : أنهم جعلوا اختبار الدنيا (نتيجته للدنيا فقط) ، وهذا ليس صحيحا على إطلاقه ، بل قد تكون نتيجته للدنيا والآخرة ، إذا قَصَد به صاحبه وجْه الله تبارك وتعالى . 
وعلى كُلّ فقد سُئل شيخنا الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله عن منشور بعنوان : " رحلة سعيدة " فيه تَشبيه رِحْلة الإنسان إلى الآخرة بِرحلات الطيران ، فكان مما قاله رحمه الله : 
أرى أن هذه الطريقة مُحرّمة ؛ لأنه يجعل الحقائق العلمية الدينية كأنها أمور حسية ، ثم فيها نوع من السخرية في الواقع ، وأرى من رآها مع أحد فليُمزقها – جزاه الله خيراً – ويقول : إن كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوق رحلات الطائرة ، وفوق الاتصالات وما أشبهه . انتهى كلامه رحمه الله .
والله تعالى أعلم . 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=1479

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما صحة دعاء أول السنة وآخرها !!! // لا يصح دعاء يتعلّق بأوّل السنة ولا بآخرها
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله عنا خير ياشيخ وجعلك من أهل الجنة 
سؤالي : 
هل يصح هذا الدعاء 
دعاء آخر السنة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فأعفو عنى وأستغفرك اللهم فأغفر لى ما فعلته فى هذه السنة مما نهيتنى عنه ولم ترضه .. 
اللهم إنى أعلم قدرتك على عقوبتى وأعلم دعوتك لى إلى التوبة من بعد جرأتى على معصيتك فتقبل توبتى .. 
وأسألك اللهم يا كريم يا تواب ياذا الجلال والإكرام ان تتقبل منى ولا تقطع رجائى منك 
وصل الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 
(((يكررالدعاء 3 مرات )))
** فإن الشيطان يقول : تعبنا من طول السنة فأفسد فعلنا فى ساعة واحدة **
دعاء أول السنة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 
اللهم إنى أسالك فى هذا العام الجديد العصمة فيه من الشيطان وأوليائه والعون لى على هذه النفس الأمارة بالسوء .. 
وأسألك اللهم عملا يقربنى إليك ياذا الجلال والإكرام وصل الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 
((( يكرر الدعاء 3 مرات)))
** فإن الشيطان يقول : إستأمن من نفسه فيما بقى من عمره ** 
وتوكل به ملكان يحرسونه من الشيطان وأتباعه 
والسلام عليكم 
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
وجَعلك من أهل الجنة .
لا يصح دعاء يتعلّق بأوّل السنة ولا بآخرها ، ولا يصِحّ في دُعاء ولا في ذِكْر قول ( سيّدنا ) عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإن كان عليه الصلاة والسلام هو سيّد ولد آدم ، إلاّ أن الكلام على ما يتعلّق بِالأدعية والأذكار . 
والله تعالى أعلم . 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=1527

----------


## عبدالله السني

عندما بكى ملك الموت .. // لكنه ليس بحديث ولا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
السؤال:
ما مدى صحه هذا القال ؟؟
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير ..
ورد في بعض الآثار أنَّ الله عز وجل أرسل ملك الموت ليقبض روح امرأة من الناس 
فلماأتاها ملك الموت ليقبض روحها وجدها وحيدة مع رضيعاً لها ترضعه وهما في صحراء قاحلة ليس حولهما أحد ، 
عندما رأى ملك الموت مشهدها ومعها رضيعها وليس حولهماأحد وهو قد أتى لقبض روحها، 
هنا لم يتمالك نفسه فدمعت عيناه من ذلك المشهد رحمة بذلك الرضيع، 
غير أنه مأمور للمضي لما أرسل له، فقيض روح الأم ومضى كما أمره ربه: 
(لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون) 
بعد هذا الموقف- لملك الموت - بسنوات طويلة أرسله الله ليقبض روح رجل من الناس، 
فلما أتى ملك الموت إلى الرجل المأمور بقبض روحه وجده شيخاً طاعناً في السن متوكئاً على عصاه عند حداد ويطلب من الحداد أن يصنع له قاعدة من الحديد يضعها في أسفل العصى حتى لا تحته الأرض ويوصي الحداد بأن تكون قوية لتبقى عصاه سنين طويلة، 
عند ذلك لم يتمالك ملك الموت نفسه ضاحكاً ومتعجباً من شدة تمسك وحرص هذا الشيخ وطول أمله 
بالعيش بعد هذا العمر المديد ،ولم يعلم بأنه لم يتبقى من عمره إلا لحظات 
فأوحى الله إلى ملك الموت قائلاً : فبعزتي وجلالي إن الذي أبكاك هو الذي أضحكك. 
سبحانك ربي ماأحكمك سبحانك ربي ماأعدلك سبحانك ربي ماأرحمك 
نعم!! ذلك الرضيع الذي بكى ملك الموت عندما قبض روح أمه هو ذلك الشيخ الذي ضحك ملك الموت من شدة حرصه وطول أمله
الجواب:
هذا مما يُروى في الآثار
ولا أعلم صحته
لكنه ليس بحديث 
ولا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=33049

----------


## عبدالله السني

جبل أحد على شكل اسم سيدنا محمد // وكل هذا مما لا صِحّة له ، ولا مصلحة في إثباته
السؤال:
شيخنا الفاضل : ما رأيك في هذا الموضوع : "جبل أحد على شكل اسم سيدنا محمد "
تكشف لنا الأقمار الصناعية أن شكل جبل احد
الذي يبلغ طوله حوالي 7 كلم على شكل اسم محمد كما سنريكم إن شاء الله 
اُحد عليك مهابة ووقار ... وعليك من حب النبي دثار 
الجواب:
أعانك الله .
لا شكّ أن جَبَل أُحُد جَبَل يُحِب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه .
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : أُحُدٌ جَبَلٌ يُحِبُّنَا وَنُحِبُّهُ . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 
وأما هذا ففيه تَكَلُّف واضح ، وأمس وصلتني رسالة بريدية من موقع يُعنى بالإعجاز العلمي ، عنوانها : حمامة مكتوب على جناحيها ( الله – محمد ) !
وكل هذا مما لا صِحّة له ، ولا مصلحة في إثباته ، ويُخشى من تعريض القرآن للتكذيب ، لأن بعض ما يُذكر لا يشكّ عاقل أنه من صنع البشر . 
والله تعالى أعلم . 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=1617

----------


## ابن الرومية

بارك الله في مجهودك ...جمع موفق و مفيد

----------


## عبدالله السني

> بارك الله في مجهودك ...جمع موفق و مفيد


وفيك بارك أخي الحبيب في الله (ابن الرومية) وجزاك الله خيراً على الكلمة الطيبة

----------


## عبدالله السني

سمعت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما ولد تكلم وهو في المهد // هذا ليس بصحيح
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سمعت بعض الناس يقولون على لسان شيوخ أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عندما ولد تكلم وهو في المهد وقد قال اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد ...كما في التشهيد الأخير
هل هذا صحيح أرجو التوضيح 
بالأدلة ولكم حزيل الشكر ..
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيرا .
هذا ليس بصحيح ؛ فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يتكلّم في المهد . 
ولم يُعلِّم أصحابه صيغة الصلاة الإبراهيمة إلاّ في المدينة بعد الهجرة ، وبعد أن سأله أصحابه : كيف نُصلِّي عليك . فأجابهم . كما في الصحيحين وفي غيرها .
وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لم يتكلّم في المهد إلاّ ثلاثة ، كما في الصحيحين . 
ولو تكلّم في المهد لاشتهر ذلك ولَنُقِل نقلا مُتواترا . 
بل لو تكلّم عليه الصلاة والسلام في المهد لَم يكن ليخفى عليه الوحي إذ جاءه الْمَلَك في الغار ، كما في الصحيحين . 
والله أعلم 
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=3828

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما صحة هذا الحديث : "السفرجل يذهب طخاء القلب" // فهذا حديث موضوع مكذوب
السؤال:
بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أما بعد
ذكر القاضي عياض رحمه الله هذه القصة في المدارك :
قال يعيش بن هشام الخابوري: كنت عند مالك إذ أتاه رسول المأمون وقيل الرشيد وهو الصحيح ينهاه أن يحدث بحديث معاوية في السفرجل فتلا مالك قوله تعالى: "إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون" البقرة 159 ثم قال: والله لأخبرن بها في هذه العرصة حدثنا نافع عن بن 
عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: كنت عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأهدي إليه سفرجل فأعطى أصحابه واحدة وأعطى معاوية رضي الله عنه ثلاث سفرجلات وقال: "القني بهن في الجنة". وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "السفرجل يذهب طخاء القلب".
قال القاضي عياض: لم يدرك مالك أيام المأمون وذكر المأمون هنا وهم.
فما صحة هذا الحديث ، بغض النظر عن صحة القصة ، وما معنى طخاء القلب ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا
الجواب:
وجزاك الله خيراً
هذا الحديث حَكَم عليه غير واحد من أهل العِلم بأنه موضوع ، أي مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
قال أبو يعلى الخليلي في الإرشاد بعد أن ذكر القصة : منكر من حديث مالك ، ورواه إبراهيم بن زكريا ضعيف من أهل البصرة فقال : عن مالك عن عبد الله بن دينار عن ابن عمر . فقال الحفاظ : لا أصل للحديثين .
وذكره سبط ابن العجمي في الكشف الحثيث عمّن رمي بوضع الحديث في ترجمة إبراهيم بن زكريا أبو إسحاق العجلي البصري المعلم . قال :
تكلم عنه بكلام بشع ، وقد ذكر له ابن الجوزي حديثا في موضوعاته في إعطائه عليه السلام لمعاوية سفرجلا . ثم قال : قال أبو حاتم بن حبان : وهذا شيء موضوع لا أصل له من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا رواه ابن عمر ولا ابن دينار حدّث عنه . وإبراهيم بن زكريا يأتي عن الثقات بما لا يُشبه حديث الاثبات إن لم يكن بالمتعدّ لها فهو المدلس عن الكذابين . وقال ابن عدي : حَدّث عن الثقات بالبواطيل .
قال : وقد ذكره الذهبي في ميزانه ، ويشبه أن يكون ما ذكره من تتمة كلام ابن عدي ، ومن بلاياه ، فَذَكَرَ حديثاً في إعطائه عليه السلام لمعاوية ثلاث سفرجلات ، وقال : القني بهن في الجنة . وهو الحديث المذكور قبله .
وذكره ابن حجر في لسان الميزان في ترجمة عبد الملك بن يزيد . قال : 
روى عن أبي عوانة بخبر باطل في ترك التزوّج ، لا يُدرى من هو .
ثم قال : واخرج الدارقطني في غرائب مالك من طريق إسحاق بن وهب العلاف عن عبد الملك بن يزيد عن مالك عن نافع عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : أهدى جعفر بن أبي طالب الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أربع سفرجلات ، فأعطى منها معاوية ثلاثا ، وقال : القنى بهن في الجنة . اهـ . 
فهذا حديث موضوع مكذوب لم يُحدِّث به الإمام مالك ، وإنما رُكّبت القصة لِتروج وتنتشر .
وأما معنى " طخاء القلب " فقال أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلاّم في الغريب : الطخاء ثقل وغشى . يَقال : ما في السماء طخاء ، أي سحاب وظلمة ، والطخية الظلمة .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=36439

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما صحة هذا الحديث ؟ "من ترك صلاة الصبح فليس في وجهه نور..." // هذا ليس بحديث أصلاً ولا تصح نسبته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
ما صحة هذا الحديث ..
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من ترك صلاة الصبح فليس في وجهه نور و من ترك صلاة الظهر فليس في رزقه بركه و من ترك صلاة العصر فليس في جسمه قوة و من ترك صلاة المغرب فليس في أولاده ثمره و من ترك صلاة العشاء فليس في نومه راحه ) .
نرجو الإجابة مشكورين وفقكم الله .
الجواب:
هذا ليس بحديث أصلاً.
ولا تصح نسبته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=32574

----------


## عبدالله السني

اين يذهب الملكان الموكلان بالعبد بعد موته؟؟؟ // هذا حديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فضيلة الشيخ حفظه الله ورعاه 
هناك موضوع يتداول في اغلبية المنتديات حول :
اين يذهب الملكان الموكلان بالعبد بعد موته؟؟؟ 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين .والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال
((إذا قبض الله روح عبده المؤمن صعد ملكاه إلى السماء.
فقالا:ربنا وكلتنا بعبدك المؤمن فلان نكتب عمله وقد قبضته إليك فأذن لنا ان نصعد إلى السماء.
فيقول الله عزوجل:سمائي مملوءة بملائكتي يسبحوني.
فيقولان فأذن لنا أن نسكن الأرض.
فيقول عز وجل : ارضي مملوءة من خلقي
فيقولان :ربنا أين نكون؟؟؟؟؟
فيقول عزوجل:قوما عند قبر عبدي فسبحاني واحمداني وهللاني واكتبا ثواب ذلك لعبدي إلى يوم القيامة...... ))
أيها الإخوة والأخوات :أليس هذا كرم من الله؟ أليس هذه رحمة من رحمات الله؟؟ أليس هذا يستحق منا الشكر لله والثناء عليه وطاعته.
فالحمد لله الذي جعلنا من امة محمد علية الصلاة والسلام التي فضلها وأكرمها بكثير من النعم فهي خير أمة أخرجت للناس يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر0
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وحَفِظَك الله وَرَعَاك . 
هذا حديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يجوز نشره ولا تناقله ولا نسبته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
وهذا الحديث أورده ابن الجوزي في " الموضوعات " ، وقال : هذا لا يصح . وقد اتفقوا على تضعيف عثمان بن مطر ، وقال ابن حبان : يروى الموضوعات عن الأثبات ، لا يَحِلّ الاحتجاج به . اهـ . 
والله أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=3814

----------


## عبدالله السني

الغزالة التي تحدثت معه صلى الله عليه و سلم // القصة لا تثبت , وقد أنكرها بعض العلماء ، وحكموا ببطلانها .
السؤال:
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الفاضل 
ارجو منكم معرفة مدى صحة هذه القصة
في يوم من الايام خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من بيته يمشي في الطريق ....وفجأة سمع صوتاً.
يارسول الله ....يارسول الله .
تلفت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يمينا فلم يرَ أحدا وتلفت شمالا فلم ير احدا..
وظل يمشي ...ومرةًأخرى سمع .
يارسول الله ..يارسول الله .
اقترب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الصوت... واقترب اكثر فرأى رجلا نائما على حصير وبجانبه غزالة مربوطة من قوائمها.
قالت الغزالة : يارسول الله ... يارسول الله ... 
أنا ... أنا التي أناديك فقد رأيتك من بعيد . 
يارسول الله ... يارسول الله ... 
لقد اصطادني هذا الرجل وأنا يارسول الله عندي صغيران رضيعان أنظر يارسول الله ... 
إن ضرعي ممتلىء بالحليب أريد منك يارسول الله أن تفك وثاقي لأذهب وأرضع صغيري فهما 
جائعان جداً ... وهما في ذالك الجبل .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهل تفعلين ذلك ...
قالت الغزاله : نعم ...نعم يارسول الله أحلف لك بالله أنني سأرضع صغيريّ وأعود إلى هنا فإذا 
لم أعد .. الله سبحانه سيعذبني .... هيا فك وثاقي يارسول الله . 
وفك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وثاقها وجلس ينتظرها حتى تعود . 
ذهبت الغزالة تركض ... وصعدت الجبل حتى وصلت إلى صغيريها .
فرح صغيراها وأقبلا يرضعان حتى شبعا . 
ثم ودعتهما وعادت مسرعة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وقالت : ها انا ذا قد عدت إليك يارسول الله كما وعدتك هيا أربطني مرة ثانية .
وفي هذه اللحظة استيقظ الرجل .
قال الرجل : من رسول الله ؟! تفضل واجلس على الحصير يارسول الله 
اتريد شيئاً يارسول الله ؟
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : نعم ... أريدك أن تبيعني هذه الغزالة .
قال الرجل : لا يارسول الله ... لن أبيعها لك بل أقدمها هدية لك تفضل وخذها يارسول الله . 
فرح رسول الله ثم التفت إلى الغزالة وفك وثاقها وتركها تعود إلى صغيريها . 
فرحت الغزالة فرحاً شديداً وقامت تضرب الأرض برجليها .....
وتقول :
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأنك رسول الله 
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأنك رسول الله 
المـــــــــراج  ـــــــــــــــ  ــع :
البدية والنهاية "لابن كثير"(الجزء الثالث )
دلائل النبوة "للبيهقي"
الشفا "للقاضي عياض ".
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبارك الله فيك . 
القصة لا تثبت . وأسانيدها مُسلسلة بالضعفاء . 
فإحدى روايات أبي نُعيم في " الدلائل " والبيهقي أيضا في " الدلائل " ضعيفة ؛ لأنها من طريق عطية العوفي عن أبي سعيد . 
و الرواية الثانية عندهما في إسناد الهيثم بن حماد ، وهو يروي عن أبي كثير . 
قال الذهبي : لا يُعْرَف لا هو ولا شيخه . 
والرواية الثالثة من طريق عبد الكريم بن هلال . 
قال عنه الذهبي : لا يُدرى من هو . 
ولذلك قال البيهقي عقب الرواية الأولى : وروي من وجه آخر ضعيف . ثم أورد الرواية الثانية التي من طريق عبد الكريم بن هلال . 
ولَمّا ذَكَر ابن كثير روايات القصة ، قال عقبها : وفي بعضه نكارة . 
وقد أنكرها بعض العلماء ، وحكموا ببطلانها . 
والقصة الواردة في السؤال سيقت بصياغة عصرية !
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم 
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=4696

----------


## أبو عثمان السلفي

جهد مشكور.

----------


## عبدالله السني

> جهد مشكور.


جزاك الله خيراً وألبسك ثوب الصحة والعافية..
آمين..وأشكر لك مشاركتك

----------


## عبدالله السني

*أحاديث عاشورية موضوعة منتشرة في بعض المنتديات*
أخي المسلم : حرصا مني على تعميم الفائدة ، و دفاعا عن سنة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، و نظرا لاشتهار بعض الأحاديث الضعيفة و الموضوعة الخاصة بيوم عاشوراء ، رأيت كتابة جملة من هذه الأحاديث مع ذكر المصادر التي حكمت بعدم صحتها حتى لا ينسب إلى السنة ما ليس منها وهذه الأحاديث هي :
1 ) حديث : (( من وسع على عياله يوم عاشوراء ، وسع الله عليه سائر سنته ))
انظر : كتاب الموضوعات للإمام ابن الجوزي 2/572 وكتاب المنار المنيف للإمام ابن القيم 1 / 111 وكتاب مشكاة المصابيح للعلامة الألباني 1/601 و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للإمام الشوكاني 1 / 98 و كتاب الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال للإمام ابن عدي 5 / 211 و كتاب الضعفاء للعلامة العقيلي 3 / 252 و كتاب لسان الميزان للحافظ ابن حجر 6 / 307 و كتاب العلل المتناهية للإمام ابن الجوزي 2 / 552 و كتاب المقاصد الحسنة للعلامة السخاوي 1 / 764 و كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة ملا علي القاري 1 / 360 و كتاب التذكرة في الأحاديث المشتهرة للعلامة الزركشي 1 / 188 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 100 و كتاب وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 157 و كتاب أطراف الغرائب و الأفراد للعلامة أبو طاهر المقدسي 3 / 370 و كتاب أسنى المطالب للحوت 1 / 292 و كتاب معرفة التذكرة للعلامة ابن القيسراني 1 / 237
2 ) حديث : (( من أحيا ليلة عاشوراء فكأنما عبد الله مثل عبادة أهل السموات السبع و من صلى أربع ركعات يقرأ في كل ركعة بالحمد مرة و مرة ( قل هو الله أحد ) غفر الله له ذنوب خمسين عاما ماضية و خمسين مستقبلة و بنى له في الملأ الأعلى ألف منبر من نور و من سقى شربة ماء فكأنما لم يعص الله طرفة عين ))
انظر : كتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و كتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 150 و كتاب الموضوعات للإمام ابن الجوزي 2 / 45 و كتاب تلخيص كتاب الموضوعات للإمام الذهبي 1 / 184
3 ) حديث : (( من صلى يوم عاشوراء ما بين الظهر و العصر أربع ركعات يقرأ في كل ركعة بفاتحة الكتاب مرة و آية الكرسي عشر مرات و قل هو الله أحد إحدى عشرة مرة و المعوذتين خمس مرات فإذا سلم استغفر الله سبعين مرة أعطاه الله في الفردوس قبة بيضاء فيها بيت من زمردة خضراء سعة ذلك البيت مثل الدنيا ثلاث مرات و ذلك البيت ... الخ ))
انظر : كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للإمام الشوكاني 1 / 47 و كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة ملا علي القاري 1 / 474 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 90 و كتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2 / 46 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 89
4 ) حديث : (( صلاة الخصماء و هي أربع ركعات يصليها في يوم عاشوراء ))
انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 111 و كتاب القصاص و المذكرين للإمام ابن الجوزي 1 / 312
5 ) حديث : (( صلاة يوم عاشوراء ست ركعات في الأولى بعد الفاتحة سورة الشمس وفي الثانية إنا أنزلناه وفي الثالثة إذا زلزلت وفي الرابعة سورة الإخلاص وفي الخامسة سورة الفلق وفي السادسة سورة الناس ويسجد بعد السلام ويقرأ فيها قل يا أيها الكافرون سبع مرات ويسأل الله حاجته ))
انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 110
6 ) حديث : (( صلاة يوم عاشوراء عند الإشراق يصلي ركعتين في الأولى بعد الفاتحة آية الكرسي وفي الثانية (لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن) إلى آخر سورة الحشر ويقول بعد السلام يا أول الأولين ويا آخر الآخرين لا إله إلا أنت خلقت أول ما خلقت في هذا اليوم وتخلق آخر ما تخلق في هذا اليوم أعطني فيه خير ما أوليت فيه أنبيائك وأصفيائك من ثواب البلايا وأسهم لنا ما أعطيتهم فيه من الكرامة بحق محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ))
انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 110
7 ) حديث : (( صلاة وقت السحر من ليلة عاشوراء وهي أربع ركعات في كل ركعة بعد الفاتحة يقرأ آية الكرسي ثلاث مرات وسورة الإخلاص إحدى عشر مرة وبعد الفراغ يقرأ سورة الإخلاص مائة مرة ))
انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 110
8 ) حديث : (( صلاة ليلة عاشوراء مائة ركعة في كل ركعة يقرأ بعد الفاتحة سورة الإخلاص ثلاث مرات ))
انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 110
9 ) حديث : (( من صام يوم عاشوراء أعطى ثواب عشرة آلاف شهيد ))
انظر : كتاب الموضوعات العلامة ابن الجوزي 2 / 114 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 149
10 ) حديث : (( من صام يوم عاشوراء أعطى ثواب عشرة آلاف ملك ))
انظر : كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للشوكاني 1 / 96 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 92 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 149 كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2 / 114
11 ) حديث : (( من صام يوم عاشوراء كتب الله له عبادة ستين سنة ))
انظر : كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة ملا علي القاري ص 402 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2/149 وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للإمام السيوطي 2/108 وكتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2/202
12 ) حديث : (( من صام يوم عاشوراء أعطى ثواب حاج ومعتمر ومن صام يوم عاشوراء أعطى ثواب سبع سماوات ومن فيها من الملائكة ومن أفطر عنده مؤمن في يوم عاشوراء فكأنما أفطر عنده جميع أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن أشبع جائعا يوم عاشوراء فكأنما أطعم فقراء أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأشبع بطونهم ومن مسح على رأس يتيم في يوم عاشوراء رفعت له بكل شعرة على رأسه درجة في الجنة ))
انظر : كتاب المجروحين لإمام ابن حبان 1 / 265 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 92 و 92 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 149
13 ) حديث : (( إن الوحوش كانت تصوم يوم عاشوراء ))
انظر : كتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2/156 وكتاب تذكرة الموضوعات للعلامة محمد بن طاهر الفتني ص 118 و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للشوكاني 1 / 98 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 94
14 ) حديث : (( أن الصرد أول طائر صام يوم عاشوراء ))
انظر : كتاب كشف الخفاء للعلامة العجلوني 2 / 555 و كتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 156 و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للشوكاني 1 / 97 و كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة ملا علي القاري 1 / 415 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93
15 ) حديث : (( من اغتسل يوم عاشوراء لم يمرض إلا مرض الموت ))
انظر : وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 151 و كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2 / 113 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 97
16 ) حديث : (( من أشبع أهل بيت مساكين يوم عاشوراء مر على الصراط كالبرق الخاطف ))
انظر : وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و 92 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 151 و كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2 / 113 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 97
17 ) حديث : (( من عاد مريضا يوم عاشوراء فكأنما عاد مرضى ولد آدم كلهم ))
انظر : كتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 151 و كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2 / 114 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 97
18 ) حديث : (( من اكتحل بالإثمد يوم عاشوراء لم ترمد عينه ))
انظر : كتاب كشف الخفاء للعلامة العجلوني 2 / 306 و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للشوكاني 1 / 98 و 632 و كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة ملا علي القاري 1 / 332 و كتاب التذكرة في الأحاديث المشتهرة للعلامة الزركشي 1 / 159
19 ) حديث : (( ما من عبد يبكي يوم قتل الحسين يعني يوم عاشوراء إلا كان يوم القيامة مع أولي العزم من الرسل ))
انظر : كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للشوكاني 1 / 440 و كتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 39 و كتاب لسان الميزان للحافظ ابن حجر 2 / 451
20 ) حديث : (( خلق القلم يوم عاشوراء واللوح كمثله وخلق جبريل يوم عاشوراء وملائكته يوم عاشوراء وخلق آدم يوم عاشوراء وولد إبراهيم يوم عاشوراء ونجاه الله من النار يوم عاشوراء وفدى إسماعيل يوم عاشوراء وغرق فرعون يوم عاشوراء ورفع إدريس يوم عاشوراء وتاب الله على آدم يوم عاشوراء وغفر ذنب داود يوم عاشوراء وأعطى الملك سليمان يوم عاشوراء وولد النبي يوم عاشوراء واستوى الرب على العرش يوم عاشوراء ويوم القيامة يوم عاشوراء ))
انظر : كتاب المجروحين لإمام ابن حبان 1 / 266 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و كتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 149 و كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2 / 115
21 ) حديث : (( أن الله خلق السموات و الأرض يوم عاشوراء ))
انظر : كتاب المنار المنيف للإمام لأبن القيم 1 / 52 و كتاب كشف الخفاء للعلامة العجلوني 2 / 557 و كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة العلامة الملا علي القاري 1 / 427 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و كتاب الموضوعات للعلامة لابن الجوزي 2 / 114
22 ) حديث : (( إن في يوم عاشوراء توبة آدم ، واستواء سفينة نوح على الجودي ، ورد يوسف على يعقوب ، ونجاة إبراهيم من النار ))
انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي ص 96 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2/148 وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للإمام السيوطي 2/109 وكتاب مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية 25/300
23 ) حديث : (( في أول يوم من رجب ركب نوح في السفينة فصام هو و جميع من معه وجرت بهم السفينة ستة أشهر فانتهى ذلك إلى المحرم فاستوت السفينة على الجودي يوم عاشوراء فصام نوح وأمر جميع من معه من الوحش والدواب فصاموا شكرا لله ))
انظر : كتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 99 و كتاب ميزان الاعتدال للإمام الذهبي 5 / 62 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 96
24 ) حديث : (( فلق البحر لبني إسرائيل يوم عاشوراء ))
كتاب الكامل في الضعفاء لإمام ابن عدي 3 / 199 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و كتاب ميزان الاعتدال للإمام الذهبي 5 / 62 و كتاب معرفة التذكرة العلامة ابن القيسراني 3 / 1629
هذه الأحاديث بهذه الألفاظ غير ثابتة ، ومن باب النصيحة للأمة تم بيانها ، وفي الأحاديث الصحيحة ما يغـني عن الضعيف .
و الله أعلم و الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على سيد المرسلين و على آله و صحبه أجمعين . 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

منقول
عباس رحيم

 http://saaid.net/mktarat/mohram/17.htm

----------


## عبدالله السني

إذا ماتت الأم هل ينزل ملك من السماء ؟ // ولا يصِحّ معنى ولا مبنى ، لا رواية ولا دراية
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شيخنا الكريم ما صحة الحديث التالي :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إذا ماتت الأم نزل ملك من السماء يقول : يا ابن آدم ؛ ماتت التي كنا نكرمك لأجلها ، فاعمل لنفسك نكرمْك ". 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
لم أره من قبل .
ولا يصِحّ معنى ولا مبنى ، لا رواية ولا دراية ، فكم من إنسان أكرم على الله من أمه ؟!
صحيح أن وُجود الوالدين في حياة الأولاد نِعْمَة ، وقد يسعد الولد بِدعوة مِن أحد والديه ، وصحيح أن البِرّ بالوالدين يُوصِل إلى مرضاة الله ، وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر عن رجل لم يَرَه عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ولم يأتِ بِزمانه ، وأخبر أنه خير التابعين ، وأنه بارّ بأمه ، كما في صحيح مسلم في قصة أويس القرني . 
إلا أن القول أن ابن آدم إنما يُكرَم لأجل أمه ليس بصحيح . 
فإنما يُكرم الإنسان بأعماله وطاعاته ، ولذلك قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : مَنْ بَطَّأَ بِهِ عَمَلُهُ لَمْ يُسْرِعْ بِهِ نَسَبُهُ . رواه مسلم . 
والله تعالى أعلم . 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=60916

----------


## عبدالله السني

لودعي بهذا الدعاء علي شئ بين المشرق والمغرب لا ستجيب لصاحبه // هذا الحديث لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
السؤال:
السلام عليكم
قرأت هذا الدعاء في أحد المنتديات
وارجو التأكد من صحته
قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم;;;;;لودعي بهذا الدعاء علي شئ بين المشرق والمغرب لا ستجيب لصاحبه...لا اله الا انت ياحنان يامنان يابديع السموات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام ياحي ياقيوم............ثم يعقبه بي ذكر حاجته.. واسم الله الاعظم..في هذه الايه والله اعلم...[قل اللهم مالك الملك توتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخير انك علي كل شئ قدير] 
وجزاكم الله خير 
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الحديث لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويغني عنه الحديث الصحيح الثابت عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال مر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأبي عياش زيد بن الصامت الزرقي وهو يصلي وهو يقول اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد لا إله إلا أنت يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السموات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والإكرام فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لقد سألت الله باسمه الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب وإذا سئل به أعطى .
رواه أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي وغيرهم وهو صحيح 
والله أعلم 
الشيخ محمد العويد
 http://www.hawahome.com/vb/t104810.html

----------


## عبدالله السني

مخاطبة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وسيدنا علي لإبليس // هذا كذب مفضوح ! , و موضوع مكذوب ، لا يجوز نشره
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شيخنا الفاضل 
سؤال مهم جدا 
هذا الحديث هل هو صحيح ام لا؟؟
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هذي قصة رسول الله عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام وعلى اهل بيته ومخاطبته لأبليس لعنه الله  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: / لاصحاب العقول والقلووب 
قال عروة بن الزبير ، خرجنا مع الرسول ( صلعم ) ومعنا علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام . فلما صرنا وراء البقيع سمعنا صلصلة كصلصلة الحديد ، فقلنا : ما هذا يا رسول الله ؟ قال : هذا إبليس ... لعنه الله في حلته وزينته . فقال لع علي بن أبي طالب : سله يا رسول الله حتى يتجلى لنا ... فقال له رسول الله ( صلعم ) : تجلى لعلي ابن أبي طالب وإلا هلكت اليوم .. 
قال الراوي: فتشخص لنا جميعاً فإذا هو شيخُ اعور وإذا طول عينه الصحيحة كطول أنفه وعلى رأسه برنس معلق عليه زينة كل زينة، و في وسطه منطقة معلق عليها كل طريف وفيها جرس. فقال : السلام عليك يا رسول الله . قال رسول الله ( صلعم ) : هو كما تقول ولكنك عدو الله وعدو نفسك . فما هذا البرنس الذي على رأسك ؟ فقال : يا محمد هذه الدنيا بحذافيرها أزينها في أعين الناظرين الراغبين ليزدادوا حرصاً عليها .. قال ( صلعم ) : فما هذا الذي أراه على وسطك ؟ . قال: هذه شهوات الدنيا أعرضها على قلوب بني آدم على أن لا يقدرون على ترك شهوة منها. قال ( صلعم ) : فما هذه الأجراس بينها ؟ . قال: إذا رأيت الناس يتحاجون ضربت الأجراس بينهم فيفعلون كل قبيح ويتكلمون بكل زور وبهتان. قال النبي ( صلعم ): فما والله تقول في أصحابي ؟ 
قال: فأما أنت فمعصوم مني فما دنوت منك قط. وأما علي بن أبي طالب فليتني أسلم منه رأساً.. ( في رواية أن الرسول ( صلعم ) رأى الناس وقد همدوا وقل الخلاف بينهم .. فسأل علي بن أبي طالب عن ذلك ، فأجابه بأنه وجد إبليس متشخصاً فطرح عليه حجراً فلا يقوم بعدها ... فأمره الرسول بأن يخلي له سبيله لأن ذلك من حكمة الله أن يكون موجوداً ) وأما سائر الصحابة فنحن وهم في أطوار إن غلبوني تارة غلبتهم تارة أخرى فليس أفارقهم إلا عند ذكر الله. فقال النبي ( صلعم ) : كم لك من أمتي أعداء ؟ . 
قال: خمسة عشر نفر. قال ( صلعم ) : من هم ؟ . قال : أولهم أنت يا رسول الله . وعلي . ففرح النبي ( صلعم ) لأن أبغضكم إلي أحبكم إلى الله . قال ( صلعم ) : ولم ذلك ؟ . قال : حين ظهر أتم الدين .. والثالث إمام عادل والغني المتواضع والتاجر الصادق والعالم الخاشع والمؤمن الناصح والمتورع عن الحرام، ورحيم القلب والقيم على التوبة والدائم على الطهارة والسخي وصاحب الصدقة والمؤدي للزكاة وحامل القرآن والقوام بالليل. ثم قال النبي ( صلعم ) : كم لك من أمتي أصدقاء ؟ قال : إحدى عشر نفراً . وهم ، سلطان جائر والمتكبر في نفسه والتاجر الخائن وشارب الخمر والتنباك وآكل الربا والنمام وقاتل النفس المحرمة وآكل مال اليتيم ومانع الزكاة وقاطع الصلاة ومؤثر الدنيا على الآخرة . ثم قال النبي( صلعم ) : كيف تجد موضع الصلاة منك ؟ . قال: يأخذني الحمامِ ( الحمى ) إذا أقاموا الصلاة. قال ( صلعم ) : فإذا قرؤوا القرآن ؟. قال : أظهر صماً . قال ( صلعم ) : فالصدقة ؟. قال: يلووا يديً إلى عنقي. لأن في الصدقة ثلاث خصال لا أقدر عليها . أولها أن الله يكون غريماً له . والثانية تكون الجنة مأواه والثالثة يعصم من أربعين صباحاً . فأي مصيبة أعظم علي من ذلك ؟!! . قال النبي ( صلعم ) : أتعرف كم عدد الشياطين ؟ . قال : نعم يا محمد قد أمرت بالصدق ، وأعلم أن عدد بني آدم عشر البهائم والبهائم عشر الطيور والطيور عشر الجن ، وبني آدم والبهائم والطيور والجن والشياطين ويأجوج ومأجوج عشر ملائكة سماء الدنيا . ثم قال له النبي ( صلعم ) : بأي شيء تعرف الخصال التي تكون بها هلاك بني آدم ؟ . قال : إذا فعلوا ثلاث خصال فقد هلكوا ، أولها البخل والثانية اللهو فإنه شعبة من الشيطان والثالثة شبائب الذنوب . فقال له ( صلعم ) : أمتي أمة مرحومة يغفر لهم الله سنين بتوبة ساعة . قال: صدقت يا محمد ولكن آمر بعض أمتك بما يبطل أعمالهم. قال ( صلعم ) : بماذا تأمرهم ؟ قال : المشايخ فليس آمرهم بما لا يحمل بهم لأنهم لا يطيعون إلا ذلك ، وإنما آمرهم بالكذب والغيبة وشهادة الزور وتأخير الصلاة في أوقاتها والكسل في طاعة الله تعالى والإعجاب والنظر إلى محارم المسلمين ،و أما الصبيان فهم تحت آباطيّ ألعب بهم كما أريد . وأما العجائز فآمرهن بالبهتان والزيادة والنقصان في الكلام والسحر والطعن في أعراض الناس والاستخفاف بالصلاة. وأما المرأة الشابة فليس بيني وبينها خلاف إلا من كل ألف واحدة. وإذا هم احدهم بالصلاة وكلت به شيطان يقال له الولهان، فيقول له: لا زال الوقت بعيد. فإذا أبى ، أرسلت إليه واحد من بني آدم يشغله بالحديث أو بسبب من الأسباب ثم لا يقوم للصلاة إلا وقد فات الوقت فينقرها كنقر الديك للحب ، فيرد الله عليه صلاته إلا أن يتوب فإن الله يقبل التوبة عن العباد والتوبة تمحو الذنوب . وإني أمدح علياً عند طائفة من أصحابك مدحاً عالياً حتى يحبونه حباً شديداً مغرضاً ، يفضلونه على جبريل ومكائيل وإسرافيل . فلما سمع النبي ( صلعم ) ذلك ، بكى وقال : إن هذا لكائن والله المستعان . ثم قال: يا محمد إن الله خلق الجنة وخلق لها أهلاً، وخلق النار وخلق لها أهلاً، و خلق لهم أعمالاً بهذا. وذلك قوله تعالى ( والله خلقكم وما تعملون ).ثم قال النبي ( صلعم ) : فما الذي رأيت من خصال النار ؟ . قال : الشرك بالله . والأيمان الكاذبة ، والغش والخيانة والغيبة والنميمة والزور والبهتان والحدة والعجلة والكبر والجهالة والصلت والضلالة والكسل والتواني والحسد والأماني والبغي والقنوط والحرص والبؤس والأمل والجمع والضيق والفزع والجزع والطمع والربا والزنا والنفاق والهلع والشره والقطيعة والحرمان والتعس والبخس والكيد وسوء الظن بالله والمكر والخديعة والغش والدغل واللهو والطرب والغضاضة والغلظة والعداوة والشماتة والإسراف والقساوة . ثم قال: ألم تعلم أنه يا محمد ما جعلن هذه الخصال إلا في كل من مقته الله ومن مقته الله لا يغفر له. فقال ( صلعم ) : فما رأيت من خصال أهل الجنة ؟ . قال : الإيمان بالله والعلم والحلم والورع والكرم والصدق والحب والأمانة والسخاء والعفو السماحة والصفح والتجاوز والرضا والتسليم والتوكل والصبر والشكر والتواضع الخشوع والرجاء وحسن الظن والتحبب والتقرب والتودد والبشاشة والترحم والتلطف والبذل والإنصاف والعدل والذهن والفطنة والتأييد والتذكير والتدبير والانبساط والسعة والسهولة والشجاعة والقناعة والزهد والعبادة . فهذه الذي رأيت من خصال أهل الجنة. فقال له النبي ( صلعم ) : لقد أحصيت ما عددت فمالك لا تتوب ؟ . قال : أتقول هذا وأنت صفي الله ، تأمرني أن أفعل ما لم يرد الله ، أولا ترى أنه قال لآدم لا تأكل من هذه الشجرة وقد أراد أن يأكل منها ، وقال لي اسجد لآدم ،ولم يرد ، فلم أسجد ولو شاء لسجدت . ولكن خلق الجنة وخلق لها أهل وجعل الأنبياء والعلماء دليلهم إليها ، إنا قد أوحى إليهم ربك ولو شاء ربك ما فعلوه . وقال تعالى : ( أفمن زين له سوء عمله فرآه حسناً فإن الله يظل من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات ) . وقال تعالى : ( فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون ) أين طريق الرشد .. فما جبلت إلا المساكين كما قال تعالى: ( أولئك الذين لم يرد الله أن يطهر قلوبهم ). وقال تعالى : ( إنما النجوى من الشيطان ليحزن الذين آمنوا وليس بضارهم شيئاً ) . فقال النبي ( صلعم ) : أخبرني ما يقمع رأسك ؟ . قال: الاستغفار. قال ( صلعم ) : فما يذهب جسمك ؟ . قال : صهيل الخيل في سبيل الله . قال ( صلعم ) : فما يخزي وجهك ؟ . قال: صدقة السر. قال ( صلعم ) : فما يخسف عينك ؟ . قال : بر الوالدين . قال ( صلعم ) : فما يقرح كبدك ؟ . قال : مجلس العلماء . قال ( صلعم ) : فما يسجنك على وجهك ؟ . قال : صوت المؤذن . قال ( صلعم ) : فما يضربك بالسياط ؟ . قال: قارئ القرآن. قال ( صلعم ) : فما يدخلك الأرض السفلى السابعة . قال : صلة الرحم والقرابات . قال ( صلعم ) : فما ينضج لحمك ؟. قال : التائب من الذنوب . قال ( صلعم ) : فما يلطم خدك ؟. قال : الذي يغض طرفه من حرم الناس . قال ( صلعم ) : فما ينقص كرامتك ؟ قال : الذي يوفي المكيال الميزان . قال ( صلعم ) : فما يعذبك ؟ قال : الذاكرين في العشي والإبكار . قال ( صلعم ) : فما يؤذيك ؟ قال : الصف الأول في الصلاة . قال ( صلعم ) : قال فمن خير أمتي ؟. قال : شاب تقي . قال ( صلعم ) : فمن أشر أمتي ؟. قال : شيخ زاني . قال ( صلعم ) : فمن خليلك ؟ قال : شارب الخمر . قال ( صلعم ) : فمن صديقك ؟ قال : الذي لا يبالي من أين أكل من حرام أو من الحلال . 
قال ( صلعم ) : فمن جليسك ؟ صاحب القيل القال . قال ( صلعم ) : ومن ناصحك ؟ . قال : من اكتسب مالاً بالأيمان الكاذبة . قال ( صلعم ) : فمن رسولك ؟ . قال: النمام. قال ( صلعم ) : فمن سجد لك ؟ . قال: الذين يتحسنون إلى الناس بالكذب. قال ( صلعم ) : فمن قرة عينك ؟ قال : الحالف بالطلاق ،لأنه ربما حنث في عمره مرة واحدة ، فيكون زاني وأولاده زنا . قال ( صلعم ) : فمن أكرم الناس لديك ؟ . قال : الذي يبغض هؤلاء ( وأشار إلى أصحاب الرسول ( صلعم ) ) . قال ( صلعم ) : فأي الناس أفضل عندك ؟ . قال : أخرهم للناس . قال ( صلعم ) : أين بيتك ؟ . قال: الحمام. قال ( صلعم ) : أين مجلسك ؟ . قال: الأسواق. قال ( صلعم ) : ومن قرابتك ؟ قال : الشعراء . قال ( صلعم ) : وما آذانك ؟ . قال: المزمار. قال ( صلعم ) : وما كتابك ؟ . قال : الوشم على أفواه النساء وسواعد الرجال . قال ( صلعم ) : ومن أعوانك ؟ . قال : الذين يؤذون الناس بغير موجب . قال ( صلعم ) : فمن أين تأكل ؟. قال: يا محمد لولا الناس ينقصون في المكيال ويبخسون في الميزان لمتنا من الجوع ولكل أمتي خزان وللخزان المطففين. قال ( صلعم ) : فما فاكهتك ؟ قال : النمامة . قال ( صلعم ) : أين مجلسكم ؟ . قال : مكان الغيبة . قال ( صلعم ) : فما شرابكم ؟ قال : الخمر . قال يا محمد اعلم أن الأيمان الكاذبة مؤنتي ، والأكل بالشمال شهوتي ، ولبس النعال بالشمال قبل اليمين هو إرادتي ، والبول إلى القبلة رضائي ، وتقريع الأصابع تسبيحي ، والتشبيك ( الأصابع ) فرجتي ، وقطع زيارة الأرحام والأقارب صلتي منهم ، ونقض التوبة شكري ، والنوم عن صلاة العشاء سروري ، ولا يسافر أحداً في طلب مال حرام أو فرج حرام إلا وان رفيقة ، ولا يجامع أحداً امرأته ولم يسم بالله تعالى من قبل إلا وأنا معه ، وتصديق ذلك قوله تعالى : ( وشاركهم في الأموال والأولاد ) . ثم قال ( صلعم ) : أي الأعمال أبغض إليك ؟ . قال : صلاة الصبي وصومه . قال ( صلعم ) : فهل من رجل وامرأة لم تقدر عليهم ؟ . قال : نعم ، مريم ابنه عمران وآسيا بنت مزاحم ،و خديجة بنت خويلد ، وفاطمة ابنتك . قال ( صلعم ) : ومن الرجال ؟. قال: رجلاً لم ينظر إلى وجه امرأة قط، وامرأة لم ينظر إلى وجهها رجل قط. وإنما النظر بينهم من سهامي ، ألم تعلم يا محمد إنما فتنة داوود إنما كانت من قبل النظرة ، ويوسف ما هم بفاحشة حتى نظر إلى زنخى ( امرأة العزيز ) فبارك الله في النساء أصطاد بهن الرجال ! . قال الرسول ( صلعم ) : فأي الرجال أحب إليك ؟ . قال : غني سارق وعالم فاسق . قال ( صلعم ) : فأي الرجال أبغض إليك ؟ قال : غني سخي وعالم ورع . والعالم الواحد أشد عليّ من ألف عابد. وامرأة فاجرة أحب إليّ من ألف فاجر (ة ). يا محمد اعلم أن لي شياطين أوكلهم على الناس ، فإذا اجتمعوا في المساجد يطرحون عليهم النعاس حتى يبطل وضوءهم ، ولو شاء ربك ما فعلوه. يا محمد أنه لا يعذب أحداً في النار لمتابعتي. ولكن تمت كلمات ربك صدقً وعدلاً، فريقاً في الجنة وفريقً في السعير. والله لا يعذب أحداً إلا بذنبه ولا يقبله إلا بعمله. 
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد الأولين والآخرين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
بغض النظر عن كتابة صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه مختصرة (صلعم)
وهذا ما لا يجوز في حقه صلى الله عليه وسلم
في انتظار جوابكم 
دمتم طيبين
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
هذا كذب مفضوح !
و عروة بن الزبير بن العوام بن خويلد الأسدي أبو عبد الله المدني ثقة فقيه مشهور ، ومولده في أوائل خلافة عثمان رضي الله عنه . كما قال ابن حجر .
فكيف يُقال إن عروة بن الزبير يقول : " خرجنا مع الرسول " ؟!
وكيف يُتوعّد إبليس بالهلاك ، وقد كَتَب الله لن الإنظار والخلود إلى يوم القيامة ؟!
فهذا موضوع مكذوب ، لا يجوز نشره ، ولا يَحِلّ تناقله إلاّ على سبيل بيانه والتحذير منه .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=3129

----------


## عبدالله السني

‏‏يجاء بصاحبها يوم القيامة فيقول الله تعالى عبدي عهد إلي وأنا أحق من وفى بالعهد أدخلوا عبدي الجنة // الحديث ضعيفا شديد الضعف ، بل هو باطل ، لا يجوز العمل به ، ولا نسبته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
السؤال:
شيخنا الفاضل: عبد الرحمن السحيم ...
بارك الله فيكم .. وأحسن الله إليكم ...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من قرأ هذه الآية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شَهِدَ اللّهُ أَنَّهُ لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ وَالْمَلاَئِكَة  ُ وَأُوْلُواْ الْعِلْمِ قَآئِمَاً بِالْقِسْطِ لاَ إِلَـهَ 
إِلاَّ هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِندَ اللّهِ الإِسْلاَمُ 18-19 آل عمران 
ثم قال
وأنا أشهد بما شهد الله به، وأستودع الله هذه الشهادة،
وهي لي عند الله وديعة
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏
‏‏يجاء بصاحبها يوم القيامة فيقول الله تعالى
عبدي عهد إلي وأنا أحق من وفى بالعهد أدخلوا عبدي الجنة 
رواه الطبرانى
فهيا بنا نشهد ونقول
وأنا أشهد بما شهد الله به، وأستودع الله هذه الشهادة،
وهي لي عند الله وديعة
النص الكامل للحديث
روى غالب القطان قال‏:‏ أتيت الكوفة في تجارة فنزلت قريبا من الأعمش فكنت أختلف إليه‏.‏ فلما كان ليلة أردت أن أنحدر إلى البصرة قام فتهجد من الليل فقرأ بهذه الآية‏ { ‏شهد الله أنه لا إله إلا هو والملائكة وأولو العلم قائما بالقسط لا إله إلا هو العزيز الحكيم‏.‏ إن الدين عند الله الإسلام‏} ‏آل عمران‏:‏ 18 - 19‏]‏،( قال الأعمش‏:‏ وأنا أشهد بما شهد الله به، وأستودع الله هذه الشهادة، وهي لي عند الله وديعة، وإن الدين عند الله الإسلام - قالها مرارا - فغدوت إليه وودعته ثم قلت‏:‏ إني سمعتك تقرأ هذه الآية فما بلغك فيها‏؟‏ أنا عندك منذ سنة لم تحدثني به‏.‏ قال‏:‏ والله لا حدثتك به سنة‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فأقمت وكتبت على بابه ذلك اليوم، فلما مضت السنة قلت‏:‏ يا أبا محمد قد مضت السنة‏.‏ قال‏:‏ حدثني أبو وائل، عن عبدالله بن مسعود قال‏:‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏يجاء بصاحبها يوم القيامة فيقول الله تعالى عبدي عهد إلي وأنا أحق من وفى بالعهد أدخلوا عبدي الجنة‏) 
‏‏‏قال أبو الفرج الجوزي‏:‏ غالب القطان هو غالب بن خطاف القطان، يروي عن الأعمش حديث ‏(‏شهد الله‏)‏ وهو حديث معضل‏.
‏قال ابن عدي الضعف على حديثه بين‏.‏
وقال أحمد بن حنبل‏:‏ غالب بن خطاف القطان ثقة ثقة‏.
‏وقال ابن معين‏:‏ ثقة‏.‏ وقال أبو حاتم‏:‏ صدوق صالح‏.‏
قال الإمام القرطبي ‏:‏ يكفيك من عدالته وثقته أن خرج له البخاري ومسلم في كتابيهما، وحسبك‏.‏ 
المصدر : الجامع لأحكام القرآن
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبارك الله فيك 
وأحسن الله إليك .
ذُكِر في آخر السؤال الإشارة إلى تضعيف الحديث . 
وقد رواه الطبراني في الكبير ، وإسناده ضعيف ، ففيه عمر بن المختار . 
ولذلك قال الهيثمي في المجمع : رواه الطبراني وفيه عمر بن المختار ، وهو ضعيف .
وقال ابن عدي في ترجمته : عمر بن المختار بصري يُحَدِّث بالبواطيل . 
وقال العراقي في " تخريج أحاديث الإحياء" : وفيه عمر بن المختار روى الأباطيل ، قاله ابن عدي . 
فعلى هذا يكون الحديث ضعيفا شديد الضعف ، بل هو باطل ، لا يجوز العمل به ، ولا نسبته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
والله أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?p=6017

----------


## عبدالله السني

أسأل عن موضوع إعلان: من يبي يتزوجنـي // لا يجوز الحديث عن دار الكرامة بهذه الطريقة
السؤال:
اليــــــــومـ..  جيتكمـ...
وإن شاااااء الله أكــــون عـــروس على ذوقكمـ...!
يمكــن تستغــــربون فــي البـــداية علـــى جرئتـــي..
.
.
.
.
لكــن
هــــذه
الحقيـــقة
.
.
.
.
وأنــا أبصــمـ بأنكــم تـــريدوننـــــ  ي...بل تعشقـــــونني...
.
و إذا سمعتـــــوا عنــي أكـــثر.. راح تطلبـــون يـــــدي...
وراح تتوسلــون رضــــاي.. 
.
يمكن..
بل متأكـــــــدة 
.
بأنكـــمـ راح تصيحــــون عشـــان أرضــــى..
وطبعــــا جمالـــي راح يغـريكمـ أكثر ... وأكثر...
.
ويهــــز رجـــولتكمـ... لا تتضـــايقــون.. 
راح تقـولـــــون مغـــــرورة.. 
متكبــــــــرة..
أقـــول قـولــــوا اللــــي تقــــولونه.. 
يحــق لــي...أغتـــــر.  ..وأتكبــــــر...  أفتخــــر 
.
أنـــا واثقــــة مــــن نفســـــي..
.
وجمالـــي لــو تتخيلــــونه...
لا 
لا... 
ما تقــــدرون تتخيلــونه...
.
أصـــلا يعجـــز عقلكــمـ عـــن التخـــيل والتفكـــــير..
.
ومهمـــا فكـــرتكمـ.. أو تخيلــــتمـ..
.. تأكــــدوا إنـــه قلــــيل بالنســــبة لجمـــالي وروعتــــي..
علـــى فكـــرة يــا أحبابــــي..
أعطـــي معلـــومة حلـــوة للطمّــاع والفقيـــر.. 
ترااااااااااني غنـــــــــــــ  ــــية واااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  اايد.والحمــد لله عنـــدي كــل شــــيء 
وفـــــوق ما تتصـــورون وما ناقصنـــــي شي..
عنــدي القصــــر والخــــدم والبســــاتين و....الخ..
الصراحة مـــا أقــــدر أحصـــــيه!!!
وعلـــى سبـــيل المــــثال
حتـــى المتــــزوج أربعـــة يبـــــي يطلـــب يـــــدي..
وبينــــي وبينكمـ... حتـــى البــــنات يبــــون يتــــــزوجوني..
تصــــدقون....حتى المتــــــــزوج  ااااااااااااات..  ....!
!
!
!
!
!
وطبعـــــــــــ  ـا لـــــــــي شروط؟؟؟؟!
وشــرطي هـــو إنكــمـ تطيعـــون ربكــمـ ورســـولكمـ..
وراح تــلاقــــوني قدّامــكمـ.. بــــإذن الله..
مـــــع أجمــــــل تحيــــة: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
عروستكمـ..(((الجن  ــــــــــــــ  ــة)))..إن شاء الله...
.
.
.
.
وإن شــاء الله نزفــها لــكل مسلــمـ ومسلـــمة.. 
ولا تفـــــوووتكمـ.. تـــراها حلـــووووة ورووووعـــــة..
ويــا حظـــه ميــــن اللـــي بيـــتزوجها ... 
تـــرى الشــــرع محــــلل لهــا عــــدد غيــــر محصـــور..
واللـــي عنــــده 4 حــــــلال عليـــــه الخــــامسة.. ((وهــــي الجـــــنة))وإن شـــــاء اللـــه عجبتـــكمـ العــــــروس..
لا تكابـــــرون ... عجبتـــكمـ صح.. وأنــــا أبصــمـ.. بــل أوقــــع بعد..
وإن شـــاء الله جميــــعنا نفــــوز بـــها..
الجواب: 
لا يجوز الحديث عن دار الكرامة بهذه الطريقة ، خاصة مثل قولهم : 
(أقـــول قـولــــوا اللــــي تقــــولونه.. 
يحــق لــي...أغتـــــر.  ..وأتكبــــــر...  أفتخــــر )
فإن الجنة دار مِن أراد الله كرامته .
والجنة أعظم مما يتخيّله بشر ، ففيها : ما لا عين رأت ، ولا أذُن سَمِعت ، ولم يخطر على قلب بَشَر . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2668

----------


## عبدالله السني

قم بإرسال هذه الآيات لتكون جالبة خير وحسن طالع وفلاح، فقم بتوزيعها حول العالم تسع مرات وستجلب لك الخير والفلاح بعد أربعة أيام بإذن الله // وكلها نشرات مكذوبة لا أساس لها من الصحة ولا يترتب عليها خير ولا شر.
وردتنا رسالة من معلمة بالمدرسة الثانوية الثالثة بالرياض تسأل فيها عن نشرات توزع في بعض المدارس، ونص تلك النشرات: قال الله تعالى: {بَلِ اللَّهَ فَاعْبُدْ وَكُنْ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ}[1]، {فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُوا النُّورَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ مَعَهُ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ}[2]، {لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ لا تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ}،[3] {يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ وَيُضِلُّ اللَّهُ الظَّالِمِينَ وَيَفْعَلُ اللَّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ}[4]. 
قم بإرسال هذه الآيات لتكون جالبة خير وحسن طالع وفلاح، فقم بتوزيعها حول العالم تسع مرات وستجلب لك الخير والفلاح بعد أربعة أيام بإذن الله، وليس الأمر بلهو ولعب أو لاتخاذ آيات الله الكريمة هزوا بك، وسترى ما يصلك خلال أربعة أيام.
فعليك أن ترسل نسخا من هذه الرسالة وقد سبق أن وصلت هذه الرسالة إلى أحد رجال الأعمال فوزعها فورا فجاءته أخبار نجاح صفقة تجارية بسبعة آلاف دينار زيادة عما كان متوقعا، ووصلت إلى طبيب وأهملها فلقي مصرعه في حادث سيارة أدى إلى تشويهه كاملا وبقي جثة هامدة مبعثرة تحدث عنها الجميع وذلك لأنه أهمل توزيع الرسالة، وفوجئ أحد المقاولين بإحالة عطاء مجز إليه، ولكنه أهمل توزيعها فتوفي ابنه الأكبر في حادث سيارة في بلد عربي شقيق. لذا يرجى إرسال 25 نسخة وستبشر بما يصلك في اليوم الرابع. وإياك أن تهملها، فهناك من ربح الآلاف لدى التزامه، وأما من أهمل كان خطرا على حياته وأمواله، وفقنا الله وإياكم لتبليغ هذه الرسالة والله ولي التوفيق).
ولما اطلعت على هذه الرسالة كتبت ما يأتي: هذه النشرة وما يترتب عليها من الفوائد بزعم من كتبها وما يترتب على إهمالها من الخطر كذب لا أساس له من الصحة، بل هي من مفتريات الكذابين اللعابين، ولا يجوز توزيعها لا في الداخل ولا في الخارج، بل ذلك منكر يأثم من فعله ويستحق عليه العقوبة العاجلة والآجلة؛ لأن البدع شرها عظيم وعواقبها وخيمة، وهذه النشرة على هذا الوجه من البدع المنكرة ومن الكذب على الله سبحانه وقد قال الله سبحانه: {إِنَّمَا يَفْتَرِي الْكَذِبَ الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَاذِبُونَ}[5]، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد)) متفق عليه، وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد)) رواه مسلم في صحيحه.. فالواجب على جميع المسلمين الذين تقع في أيديهم أمثال هذه النشرة تمزيقها وإتلافها وتحذير الناس منها، وقد أهملناها وأهملها غيرنا من أهل الإيمان فما رأينا إلا خيرا، ومثلها النشرة التي ينسبونها إلى خادم الحجرة النبوية، ونشرة أخرى مثل النشرة المذكورة آنفا لكنها مبدوءة بقول الله سبحانه {قُلْ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ آمَنَّا بِهِ وَعَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا}[6]، بدلاً من قول الله سبحانه {بَلِ اللَّهَ فَاعْبُدْ وَكُنْ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ}[7]، وكلها نشرات مكذوبة لا أساس لها من الصحة ولا يترتب عليها خير ولا شر، ولكن يأثم من افتراها ومن وزعها ومن دعا إليها ومن روجها بين الناس؛ لأن ذلك كله من باب التعاون على الإثم والعدوان، ومن باب ترويج البدع والترغيب في الأخذ بها.
نسأل الله لنا وللمسلمين العافية من كل شر وحسبنا الله على من وضعها، ونسأل الله أن يعامله بما يستحق لكذبه على الله وترويجه الكذب وإشغاله الناس بما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم، وللنصيحة لله ولعباده جرى التنبيه على ذلك.
----------
[1] سورة الزمر الآية 66.
[2] سورة الأعراف الآية 107.
[3] سورة يونس الآية 64.
[4] سورة إبراهيم الآية 27.
[5] سورة النحل الآية 105.
[6] سورة الملك الآية 29.
[7] سورة الزمر الآية 66.
====
الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز - رحمه الله
 http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/8239

----------


## عبدالله السني

أهمية البسملة عند رش العطر //  هذا ليس بصحيح ، ولا يجوز إحداث عبادة ترتبط بِزمان أو بِمكان أو بِفعل مُعين لم يرد تحديدها به في الشريعة .
السؤال:
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته فضيلة الشيخ
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، تكاثر في زمننا هذا البدع و المفاهيم الخاطئة
هذا موضوع أرسلته إحدى الأخوات و أنا أقرأ و أقول لنفسي(لماذا لم تتأكد من مصدر هذه المعلومة أو من صحتها قبل لا ترسلها للكل؟!) و هذا حال أغلب الناس يرسلون الرسائل من غير التأكد من مصدرها أو صحتها ، لماذا التذكير بقول البسملة فقط لرش العطر المفروض التذكير لقول البسملة لكل الأعمال!
هذا موضوع أرجو أن تفيدني إذا كان صحيح أم لا!
جزآك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
-------
أهمية البسملة عند رش العطر 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حبيت انقلكم واذكـــــركم بمووضوووع مهم جدا
من مننا قبل ماتتعطر يسمي ويذكر الله؟
اكيد فيه واكيد الاغلب ينسو هاذي النقطه
انا قريت في كتاب عن الاوقات التي يستغلها الجن 
واعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم للتلبس بالانسان خاصة المؤمن
ومنها عند حاله الفزع الشديد
والحزن الشديدوضعف الايمان والتغمس في المنكرات
وعند رش العطر!!
والله كذا مكتوب خاصه ان الجن قد يفتتن بالمرأه وهي في حاله الزينه ويستغل اي فرصه للتلبس بها
وقد يدخل في العطر وعند الرش منه يحدث مالا يحمد عقباة
حبيت اذكركم والذكرى تنفع المؤمنين بسملي قبل ماتتعطرين وقولي لاهلك وصديقاتك ونبههيهم
لذي النقطه
وعشان تتذكري وماتنسي 
جيبي استكر لاصق صغير واكتبي علية كلمه(البسمله) والصقيه على غطا العطر اوفي العطر نفسه
وانشالله تتذكر وتحفظ نفسك من كل شر ان شاالله
ودمــــــــ سالمين ـــــتــم
منقول
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك . 
هذا ليس بصحيح ، ولا يجوز إحداث عبادة ترتبط بِزمان أو بِمكان أو بِفعل مُعين لم يرد تحديدها به في الشريعة . 
ولو حافظ الإنسان على أذكاره لم يضره شيء . 
والشيطان يدخل على بني آدم من مداخل ، منها : 
حال الغفلة . 
حال الغضب . 
حال الشهوة .
وحال الطرب . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
تنبيه :
( إن شاء الله ) تُكتب هكذا ، ولا تُكتب هكذا ( إنشاء ... )
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=4901

----------


## عبدالله السني

الحكمة من قول الحمدلله بعد العطسه // هذا غير صحيح
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شيخنا الفاضل 
جزاك الله عنا خيرا وبارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك
هذا الموضوع ايمكن ان يدخل في الاعجاز العلمي للسنة؟
خصوصا وانه منتشر بدون سابقة علم حقيقية او متاكد منها ..؟؟
وحبذا لو تذكر لنا الحكمة النبوية من تشميت العاطس؟
لماذا نقول الحمد لله بعد العطاس‎
الحكمة من قول ( الحمد لله ) بعد العطسة
لان القلب يتوقف عن النبض خلال العطـاس 
والعطسة سرعتها 100كم فى الساعة ..
وأذا عطست بشدة ممكن ان تكسر ضلع من أضلاعك
وإذا حاولت أن إيقاف عطسة مفاجئة من الخروج، 
فأنه يؤدى الى ارتددالدم فى الرقبة أو الرأس ومن ثم الى الوفاة ..
وإذا تركت عينيك مفتوحتان أثناء العطس،من المحتمل أن تخرج من محجريها 
وللعلم اثناء العطس تتوقف جميع أجهزة الجسم التنفسى والهضمى
والبولى وبما فيها القلب
رغم أن وقت العطسة 
<ثانية واحدة أو جزء من الثانية> 
وبعدها تعمل أن أراد الله لها أن تعمل وكأنه لم يحدث شىء .. 
لذلك كان حمد الله تعالى هو شكر لله على هذه النجاة 
فسبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله له فى خلقه شؤون ..
في انتظار جوابكم 
دمتم امنين مطمئنين
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك . 
هذا غير صحيح من عدّة أوجُه : 
الأول : أن العطاس منه ما يكون نتيجة صِحّة ، ومنه ما يكون نتيجة زُكام وبَرْد . 
ولذلك شُرِع تشميت العاطس ثلاث مرات ، فإذا زاد عن ذلك فهو مَرَض . 
ففي صحيح مسلم من حديث سَلَمَةَ بْنِ الأَكْوَعِ رضي الله عنه أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَعَطَسَ رَجُلٌ عِنْدَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ : يَرْحَمُكَ اللَّهُ ، ثُمَّ عَطَسَ أُخْرَى ، فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : الرَّجُلُ مَزْكُومٌ . 
وفي رواية للترمذي : قَالَ لَهُ فِي الثَّالِثَةِ : أَنْتَ مَزْكُومٌ .
قال الترمذي : وهذا أصحّ . 
وفي رواية ابن ماجه : يُشَمَّتُ الْعَاطِسُ ثَلاثًا فَمَا زَادَ فَهُوَ مَزْكُوم . 
قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي " الأَذْكَار " : ويستفاد منه مشروعية تشميت العاطس عليه ، ما لم يزد على ثلاث إذا حمد ، سواء تتابع عطاسه أم لا .
وقال : إذا تكرر العطاس من إنسان متتابعا ، فالسنة أن يشمته لكل مرة إلى أن يبلغ ثلاث مرات . اهـ . 
الثاني : أنه غير صحيح أن أجهزة الإنسان تتوقف أثناء العُطاس . 
قال بعض الفضلاء : جرّبت أثناء العُطاس أن أُحرِّك يديّ ورأسي ، فلم يتوقّف مني شيء أثناء العطاس !
وجرّبت أن أعطس ولم أغمض عيني ، ففعلت ، ولم تخرج عيني من محاجرها !
و لاأدلّ على ذلك من أن الإنسان يستطيع لحظة العطاس أن يخفض صوته به أو أن يرفعه ، وهذا يعني أنه لم يَغِب لحظة حال عُطاسه . 
الثالث : أن العطاس في حال الصحة نِعمة ، ولذا شُرِع للعاطس أن يحمد الله على نعمة الصحة ، وليس على ردّ الروح ، وإلاّ لقال مثلما يقول المستيقظ من نومه : الحمد لله الذي ردّ روحي في جسدي ..
قَالَ اِبْن أَبِي جَمْرَة : وَفِي الْحَدِيث دَلِيل عَلَى عَظِيم نِعْمَة اللَّه عَلَى الْعَاطِس ؛ يُؤْخَذ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا رَتَّبَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ الْخَيْر ، وَفِيهِ إِشَارَة إِلَى عَظِيم فَضْل اللَّه عَلَى عَبْده ، فَإِنَّهُ أَذْهَبَ عَنْهُ الضَّرَر بِنِعْمَةِ الْعُطَاس ثُمَّ شُرِعَ لَهُ الْحَمْد الَّذِي يُثَاب عَلَيْهِ ، ثُمَّ الدُّعَاء بِالْخَيْرِ بَعْد الدُّعَاء بِالْخَيْرِ ، وَشَرْع هَذِهِ النِّعَم الْمُتَوَالِيَا  ت فِي زَمَن يَسِير فَضْلا مِنْهُ وَإِحْسَانًا ، وَفِي هَذَا لِمَنْ رَآهُ بِقَلْبٍ لَهُ بَصِيرَة زِيَادَة قُوَّة فِي إِيمَانه حَتَّى يَحْصُل لَهُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَا لا يَحْصُل بِعِبَادَةِ أَيَّام عَدِيدَة ، وَيُدَاخِلهُ مِنْ حُبّ اللَّه الَّذِي أَنْعَمَ عَلَيْهِ بِذَلِكَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي بَاله ، وَمِنْ حُبِّ الرَّسُول الَّذِي جَاءَتْ مَعْرِفَة هَذَا الْخَيْر عَلَى يَده وَالْعِلْم الَّذِي جَاءَتْ بِهِ سُنَّته مَا لا يُقَدَّرُ قَدْره . نقله ابن حجر . 
الرابع : ما نصّ عليه العلماء مِن سبب العُطاس . 
قال النووي : قال العلماء : معناه : أن العطاس سببه محمود ، وهو خِفّة الجسم التي تكون لقلة الأخلاط وتخفيف الغذاء ، وهو أمر مندوب إليه ، لأنه يضعف الشهوة ويسهل الطاعة ، والتثاؤب بضد ذلك ، والله أعلم . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=4709

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث "أجركم على النار أجرأكم على الفتوى" // والحديث ضعفه الشيخ الألباني .
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إلى فضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم حفظك الله ووفقك للخير
أرجو مساعدتي هل حديث صحيح روي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن أجرأكم على النار أجرأكم على الفتوى" ؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيرا .
الحديث رواه الدارمي مُرسلا ، والحديث الْمُرْسَل مِن أقسام الحديث الضعيف .
قال العجلوني : رواه ابن عدي عن عبد الله بن جعفر مرسلا . اهـ . 
والحديث ضعفه الشيخ الألباني . 
ومعنى الحديث صحيح في الجملة . 
فإن الفتوى توقيع عن الله تبارك وتعالى .
قال إسحاق بن هاني : سألت أبا عبد الله [ يعني : أحمد بن حنبل ] عن الذي جاء في الحديث " أجرؤكم على الفتيا أجرؤكم على النار " فقال : يُفْتِي بما لم يسمع . 
وجاءه رجل يسأله عن شيء فقال : لا أجيبك في شيء ، ثم قال : قال عبد الله بن مسعود : إن كل مَن يُفتي الناس في كل ما يَستفتونه لمجنون ! 
قال الأعمش : فَذَكَرْتُ ذلك للحاكم ، فقال : لو حَدَّثْتَنِي به قبل اليوم ما أفتيت في كثير مما كنت أُفْتِي به !
وقال أبو داود في مسائله : ما أحصي ما سمعت أحمد سُئل عن كثير مما فيه الاختلاف في العلم فيقول : لا أدري . 
قال : وسمعته يقول : ما رأيت مثل ابن عيينة في الفتوى أحسن فتيا منه ، كان أهون عليه أن يقول لا أدري . 
وقال عبد الله بن أحمد في مسائله : سمعت أبي يقول : وقال عبد الرحمن ابن مهدي : سأل رجل من أهل الغرب مالك بن أنس عن مسألة ، فقال : لا أدري ، فقال : يا أبا عبد الله تقول لا أدري ؟! قال : نعم ، فأبلغ من وراءك أني لا أدري !
وقال عبد الله : كنت أسمع أبي كثيرا يُسأل عن المسائل فيقول : لا أدري ، ويقف ، إذا كانت مسألة فيها اختلاف ، وكثيرا ما كان يقول : سَلْ غيري . فإن قيل له : مَن نَسأل ؟ قال : سَلُوا العُلَماء ! ولا يكاد يُسَمِّي رَجلا بِعَينه . قال : وسمعت أبي يقول : كان ابن عيينة لا يُفْتِي في الطلاق ، ويقول : مَن يُحْسِن هذا ؟
نَقَل هذا ابن القيم ثم عقد فَصْلا في تَوَرّع السلف عن الفتيا :
قال فيه : وكان السلف من الصحابة والتابعين يكرهون التسرّع في الفتوى ، ويودّ كل واحد منهم أن يكفيه إياها غيره ، فإذا رأى أنها قد تَعَيَّنَتْ عليه بذل اجتهاده في معرفة حُكْمها من الكتاب والسنة ، أو قول الخلفاء الراشدين ، ثم أَفْتَى .
وقال الشاطبي عن الإمام مالك : وسأل رجل مَالِكًا عن مسألة وذَكَر أنه أُرْسِل فيها من مسيرة ستة أشهر من المغرب ، فقال له : أخبر الذي أرسلك أنه لا عِلم لي بها ! قال : ومن يعلمها ؟ قال : مَن عَلَّمَه الله . 
وسأله رجل عن مسألة استودعه إياها أهل المغرب ، فقال : ما أدري ما ابتلينا بهذه المسألة ببلدنا ، ولا سمعنا أحدا من أشياخنا تكلّم فيها ، ولكن تَعُود فلما كان من الغد جاء وقد حَمل ثقله على بغله يقوده ، فقال : مسألتي ! فقال : ما أدرى ما هي ، فقال الرجل : يا أبا عبد الله تركتُ خلفي مَن يقول : ليس على وجه الأرض أعْلم منك ، فقال مالك غير مُستوحش : إذا رَجعتَ فأخبرهم أني لا أحسن ! وسأله آخر فلم يُجِبه ، فقال له : يا أبا عبد الله أجِبْني ، فقال : ويحك ! تُرِيد أن تجعلني حُجَّة بينك وبين الله ، فأحتاج أنا أولاً أن أنظر كيف خلاصي ثم أخلِّصُك ! 
وسُئل عن ثمان وأربعين مسألة ، فقال في اثنتين وثلاثين منها : لا أدري . 
وسُئل من العراق عن أربعين مسألة ، فما أجاب منها إلاَّ في خمس ! 
وقال : قال ابن عجلان : إذا أخطأ العالم لا أدري أُصِيبَتْ مَقَاتِله . ويروي هذا الكلام عن ابن عباس . وقال : سمعت ابن هرمز يقول : ينبغي أن يُورِث العالم جلساءه قول لا أدري ، وكان يقول في أكثر ما يُسأل عنه : لا أدري . قال عمر بن يزيد : فقلت لِمَالِك في ذلك ، فقال : يَرْجِع أهل الشام إلى شامهم ، وأهل العراق إلى عراقهم ، وأهل مصر إلى مصرهم ، ثم لعلي أرجع عما أرجع أُفْتيهم به ! قال : فأخبرتُ الليث بذلك ، فَبَكَى . 
والله أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=3768

----------


## عبدالله السني

فوائد التسمية بأسماء أهل البيت عليهم السلام // وأما هذه الأحاديث الذكورة فهي من أحاديث الرافضة ، وهي من مُخترعات الرافضة !
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
فوائد التسميه باسماء اهل البيت (عليهم السلام) 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين الهادين المهدين..
فوائد التسميه باسماء اهل البيت (عليهم السلام) 
1_تذهب الفقر: -
عن ابي الحسن الكاظم (عليه السلام) قال (لا يدخل الفقر بيتا فيه اسم محمد او احمد او على او الحسن او الحسين او جعفر او طالب او عبد الله او( فاطمه من النساء) 
2_حلول البركه في ذالك البيت . 
عن موسى ابن جعفر (عليه السلام )عن اجداده الطيبين (عليهم السلام ) عن النبي (صل الله عليه واله وسلم) 
ما من مائد وضعت فحضرعليها من اسمه محمد او احمدا الا وقدس ذالك المنزل في كل يوم مرتين 
3_يستوجب التعظيم والتكريم وعن الرسول (صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ) 
قال (اذا سميتم الولد محمدا فعظمو واوسعوا له في المجالس ولا تقبحو له وجها) 
بالنسبه الى الاناث فان تسمية البنت بفاطمة تستوجب لها التكريم 
قال : رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم حق الوالد على ولده........... الى ان قال : 
((اما اذا سميتها فاطمة فلا تسبها ولا تلعنها ولا تضربها ))
مارائي شيخنا الكريم بهذه المقاولات الكثير بالانترنت 
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ورحم الله أئمة آل البيت ، فهم أئمة فضلاء أجلاّء ، ويجب التفريق بين الرافضة وما ألصقوه بأئمة آل البيت وما شوّهوا سمعتهم به ، وبين حقيقة أئمة آل البيت ، فإن من عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة محبة آل البيت ، والتقرّب إلى الله بذلك . 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 
حُبّ الصحابة كلهم لي مذهب *** ومُحبّة القُرْبى بها أتوسّلُ
وأما هذه الأحاديث الذكورة فهي من أحاديث الرافضة ، وهي من مُخترعات الرافضة !
وحديث : " إذا سميتم الولد محمدا فأكرموه وأوسعوا له في المجلس ولا تقبحوا له وجها " رواه الخطيب البغدادي ، وهو ضعيف جدا ، كما بيّنه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله . 
ومما ينبغي التنبيه عليه هنا أيضا عدم ثبوت حديث " أحب الأسماء إلى الله ما عُبِّد وحُمِّد " .
وثبت في صحيح البخاري أن رجلا وُلِد له غلام فسماه " القاسم " فأبَى قومه أن يُكنوه به ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : سَمّ ابنك عبد الرحمن . 
وثبت أيضا عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام قوله : أحب الأسماء إلى الله تعالى عبد الله وعبد الرحمن . رواه أبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه ، وصححه الألباني . 
والله أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=4634

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما حكم قصيدة جمعت جميع أسامي سور القرآن ؟ // لا يجوز نشر هذه القصيدة ؛ لأنها مُتضمّنة للكذب ، وللتوسّل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا يجوز التوسّل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا بِجاهِه
السؤال:
قصيدة جمعت كل سور القرآن – بعضها بالاسم وبعضها ببداية السورة..
في كلّ فاتحة للقول معتبرة ** حق الثناء على المبعوث بالبقرَه
في آل عمران قِدماً شاع مبعثه ** رجالهم والنساء استوضحوا خبَرَه
قد مدّ للناس من نعماه مائدة ** عمّت فليست على الأنعام مقتصرَه
أعراف نعماه ما حل الرجاء بها ** إلا وأنفال ذاك الجود مبتدرَه
به توسل إذ نادى بتوبته ** في البحر يونس والظلماء معتكرَه
هود ويوسف كم خوفٍ به أمِنا ** ولن يروّع صوت الرعد من ذكَرَه
مضمون دعوة إبراهيم كان وفي ** بيت الإله وفي الحجر التمس أثرَهْ
ذو أمّة كدَوِيّ النحل ذكرهم ** في كل قطر فسبحان الذي فطرَهْ
بكهف رحماه قد لاذا الورى وبه ** بشرى بن مريم في الإنجيل مشتهِرَهْ
سمّاه طه وحضّ الأنبياء على ** حجّ المكان الذي من أجله عمرَهْ
قد أفلح الناس بالنور الذي شهدوا ** من نور فرقانه لمّا جلا غرَرَهْ
أكابر الشعراء اللّسْنِ قد عجزوا ** كالنمل إذ سمعت آذانهم سورَهْ
وحسبه قصص للعنكبوت أتى ** إذ حاك نسْجا بباب الغار قد سترَهْ
في الروم قد شاع قدما أمره وبه ** لقمان وفى للدرّ الذي نثرَهْ
كم سجدةً في طُلى الأحزاب قد سجدت ** سيوفه فأراهم ربّه عِبرَهْ
سبـاهم فاطر الشبع العلا كرما ** لمّا بياسين بين الرسل قد شهرَهْ
في الحرب قد صفت الأملاك تنصره ** فصاد جمع الأعادي هازما زُمَرََهْ
لغافر الذنب في تفصيله سور ** قد فصّلت لمعان غير منحصرَهْ
شوراهُ أن تهجر الدنيا فزُخرفُها ** مثل الدخان فيُغشي عين من نظرَهْ
عزّت شريعته البيضاء حين أتى ** أحقافَ بدرٍ وجند الله قد حضرَهْ 
محمد جاءنا بالفتحُ متّصِلا ** وأصبحت حُجرات الدين منتصرهْ
بقاف والذاريات اللهُ أقسم في ** أنّ الذي قاله حقٌّ كما ذكرهْ
في الطور أبصر موسى نجم سؤدده ** والأفق قد شقّ إجلالا له قمرهْ
أسرى فنال من الرحمن واقعة ** في القرب ثبّت فيه ربه بصرهْ
أراهُ أشياء لا يقوى الحديد لها ** وفي مجادلة الكفار قد نصرهْ
في الحشر يوم امتحان الخلق يُقبل في ** صفٍّ من الرسل كلٌّ تابعٌ أثرهْ
كفٌّ يسبّح لله الطعام بها ** فاقبلْ إذا جاءك الحق الذي نشرهْ
قد أبصرت عنده الدنيا تغابنها ** نالت طلاقا ولم يعرف لها نظرهْ
تحريمه الحبّ للدنيا ورغبته ** عن زهرة الملك حقا عندما خبرهْ
في نونَ قد حقت الأمداح فيه بما ** أثنى به الله إذ أبدى لنا سِيرَهْ
بجاهه" سأل" نوح في سفينته ** حسن النجاة وموج البحر قد غمرَهْ
وقالت الجن جاء الحق فاتبِعوا ** مزمّلا تابعا للحق لن يذرَهْ
مدثرا شافعا يوم القيامة هل ** أتى نبيٌّ له هذا العلا ذخرَهْ 
في المرسلات من الكتب انجلى نبأ ** عن بعثه سائر الأحبار قد سطرَهْ
ألطافه النازعات الضيم حسبك في ** يوم به عبس العاصي لمن ذعرَهْ
إذ كورت الشمس ذاك اليوم وانفطرت ** سماؤه ودّعت ويلٌ به الفجرَهْ
وللسماء انشقاق والبروج خلت ** من طارق الشهب والأفلاك منتثرَهْ
فسبح اسم الذي في الخلق شفّعه ** وهل أتاك حديث الحوض إذ نهّرَهْ
كالفجر في البلد المحروس عزته ** والشمس من نوره الوضاح مختصرَهْ
والليل مثل الضحى إذ لاح فيه ألمْ ** نشرح لك القول من أخباره العطرَهْ
ولو دعا التين والزيتون لابتدروا ** إليه في الخير فاقرأ تستبن خبرَهْ
في ليلة القدر كم قد حاز من شرف ** في الفخر لم يكن الانسان قد قدرَهْ
كم زلزلت بالجياد العاديات له ** أرض بقارعة التخويف منتشرَهْ
له تكاثر آيات قد اشتهرت ** في كل عصر فويل للذي كفرَهْ
ألم تر الشمس تصديقا له حبست ** على قريش وجاء الدّوح إذ أمرَهْ
أرأيت أن إله العرش كرمه ** بكوثر مرسل في حوضه نهرَهْ
والكافرون إذا جاء الورى طردوا ** عن حوضه فلقد تبّت يد الكفرَهْ
إخلاص أمداحه شغلي فكم فلِق ** للصبح أسمعت فيه الناس مفتخرَهْ .......... 
ما حكم هذه القصيدة حيث يدعي البعض ان فيها توسل وشرك؟
الجواب: 
لا يجوز نشر هذه القصيدة ؛ لأنها مُتضمّنة للكذب ، وللتوسّل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا يجوز التوسّل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا بِجاهِه ، وإنما يُتوسّل إلى الله بِمحبته ؛ لأن محبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أحب الأعمال إلى الله ، ويجوز التوسّل بالعمل الصالح .
كما أنها مُتضمّنة للشرك بالله والغلو في شخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ونبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم نَهَى عن الغلو فيه ، فقال : لا تُطروني كما أطرت النصارى عيسى ابن مريم فإنما أنا عبده فقولوا عبد الله ورسوله . رواه البخاري .
والإطراء هو المدح بما ليس فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كأن يُضفى عليه شيء من صفات الله عز وجل . 
وليس صحيحا أن يونس عليه الصلاة والسلام توسذل بِنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإنما دعا الله عزّ وجلّ ووحّده ، فقال : لا إله إلاّ أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ، كما أخبر الله عن دعوته ، وأخبر بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
ومن الكذب أن يقال : 
(بجاهه" سأل" نوح في سفينته ** حسن النجاة وموج البحر قد غمرَهْ)
فلم يسأل نوح ربّه بِجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا أمَر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يُسأل الله بِجاهه ، وحديث " إذا سألتم الله فاسألوه بِجاهِي ، فإن جاهي عند الله عريض " حديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا تجوز روايته ، ولا يَحِلّ تناقله إلا على سبيل التحذير منه .
وسبق بيان ذلك بتفصيل أكثر هنا :
ما حكم التوسل بجاه النبي ؟؟
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=1973
كما أنه ليس صحيحا أن ذِكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُذهب ترويع صوت الرعد !
ومن الغلو في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قول القائل هنا : (بكهف رحماه قد لاذا الورى) !
والصحيح أن ( طه ) و ( يس ) ليست من أسماء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كما نصّ على ذلك ابن القيم . 
وهل أمَر الله عزّ وجلّ بِبِناء الكعبة لأجل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
لأنه قال : (.. وحضّ الأنبياء على ** حجّ المكان الذي من أجله عمرَهْ)
والذي أفهمه من هذا أن عَوْد الضمير في آخر البيت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
*فإن كان كذلك فهو كذب محض وافتراء على الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .* 
وقوله : (وحسبه قصص للعنكبوت أتى ** إذ حاك نسْجا بباب الغار قد سترَهْ)
هذا مبني على روايات ضعيفة ، ولم يثبت أن العنكبوت نَسَج على باب الغار حينما أوى إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل الثابت في الصحيحين أن الله صَرَف عنه أبصار القوم . 
ولم تُحبس الشمس للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وما ورد في ذلك فهو غير صحيح ، حيث يقول صاحب القصيدة : (ألم تر الشمس تصديقا له حبست) .
وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : إن الشمس لم تُحْبَس على بَشَر إلاَّ ليوشع ليالي سار إلى بيت المقدس . رواه الإمام أحمد ، وصححه الحافظ ابن حجر ، وقال الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط : إسناده صحيح على شرط البخاري . 
وفي رواية : ما حُبِسَت الشمس على بشر قط إلاَّ على يوشع بن نون ليالي سار إلى بيت المقدس . رواه الخطيب البغدادي في تاريخ بغداد ، ومن طريقه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق ، وصححه الألباني . 
والله أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=4324

----------


## عبدالله السني

دعاء للبركة والمغفرة وإدرار الرزق بعد صلاه الفجر // كلاهما ضعيف ، لا يصح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا يصح العمل بهما .
السؤال:
دعاء للبركة والمغفرة وإدرار الرزق بعد صلاه الفجر 
1. بسم الله وصلي الله على محمد وآل محمد وأفوض أمري إلي الله إن الله بصير 
بالعباد فوقاه الله سيئات ما مكروا لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
فاستجبنا لة ونجيناه من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فنقلبوا 
بنعمه من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء ما شاء الله لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ما شاء 
الله لا ما شاء الناس ما شاء الله وإن كره الناس حسبي الرب من المربوبين حسبي 
الخالق من المخلوقين حسبي الرزاق من المرزوقين حسبي الله رب العالمين حسبي 
من هو حسبي، حسبي من لم يزل حسبي، حسبي من كان مذ كنت لم يزل حسبي 
،حسبي الله لا اله الا هو علية توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم .
2. لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله توكلت على الحي الذي لا يموت والحمدلله الذي لم يتخذ 
ولداً ولم يكن لة شريك في الملك ولم يكن لة ولي من الذل وكبره تكبيرا.
الجواب: 
أعانك الله . 
كلاهما ضعيف ، لا يصح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا يصح العمل بهما . 
الأول : ورد مُختصرا بلفظ " كان إذا أصابه هم أو غم أو كرب يقول : حسبي الرب من العباد ، حسبي الخالق من المخلوقين ، حسبي الرزاق من المرزوقين ، حسبي الذي هو حسبي ، حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ، حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم " ، رواه ابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب " الفَرَج بعد الشِّدَّة " ، وهو ضعيف . 
ضعفه الشيخ الألباني ، وقال الشيخ عبد القالدر الأرنؤوط : في سنده ضعف وجهالة وانقطاع . 
والثاني : قال عنه الهيثمي : رواه أبو يعلى وفيه موسى بن عبيدة الربذى ، وهو ضعيف .
وضعفه البوصيري والألباني . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=4260

----------


## عبدالله السني

قصة الأعرابي الذي أبكى رسول الله وأنزل جبريل من السماء مرتين // وما يذكره كثير من الناس من دعاء معين تحت الميزاب ونحو ذلك، فلا أصل له.
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
حياكم الله ياشيخ ...
انتشر بالانترنت حديث " إن حاسبني لأحاسبنه " وقد وصلني بالايميل كاملا ونصه :
" بينما النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم في الطواف إذا سمع اعرابيا يقول: يا كريم
فقال النبي خلفه: يا كريم 
فمضى الاعرابي الى جهة الميزاب وقال: يا كريم 
فقال النبي خلفه : يا كريم 
فالتفت الاعرابي الى النبي وقال: يا صبيح الوجه, يارشيق القداتهزأ بي لكوني اعرابياً؟‎ 
والله لولا صباحة وجهك ورشاقة قدك لشكوتك الى حبيبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم 
فتبسم النبي وقال: اما تعرف نبيك يااخا العرب؟ 
قال الاعرابي : لا 
قال النبي : فما ايمانك به 
قال : اّمنت بنبوته ولم اره وصدقت برسالته ولم القاه 
قال النبي 
يا أعرابي , اعلم أني نبيك في الدنيا وشفيعك في الاخرة 
فأقبل الاعرابي يقبل يد النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم
فقال النبي 
مهلا يا اخا العرب 
لا تفعل بي كما تفعل الاعاجم بملوكها
فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى بعثني لا متكبراً ولا متجبراً, بل بعثني بالحق بشيراً ونذيرا
فهبط جبريل على النبي وقال له: يا محمد السلام يقرئك السلام ويخصك بالتحية والاكرام
ويقول لك : قل للاعرابي لا يغرنه حلمنا ولا كرمنا,فغداً نحاسبه على القليل والكثيروالفتيل والقطمير 
فقال الاعرابي: او يحاسبني ربي يا رسول الله؟ 
قال : نعم يحاسبك إن شاء 
فقال الاعرابي: وعزته وجلاله, إن حاسبني لأحاسبنه 
فقال النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم : وعلى ماذا تحاسب ربك يا 
اخا العرب؟ 
قال الاعرابي : إن حاسبني ربي على ذنبي حاسبته على مغفرتهوإن حاسبني على معصيتي حاسبته على عفوه وإن حاسبني على بخلي حاسبته على كرمه
:فبكى النبي حتى إبتلت لحيته 
فهبط جبريل على النبي 
وقال : يا محمد, السلام يقرئك السلام
ويقول لك 
يا محمد قلل من بكائك فقد الهيت حملة العرش عن تسبيحهم وقل لأخيك الاعرابي لا يحاسبنا ولا نحاسبه فإنه رفيقك في الجنة "
فهل لهذا الحديث أصل ؟!!
وماحكم ياشيخنا تناقل مثل هذه الأحاديث والتعقيب عليها بعبارة :" اللهم إغفر لكل من نقـلها ونشرها ووالديه ولا تحرمهم الأجـر 
يا كريم " دون السؤال عن صحتها والتأكد من أنها مقبولة ، خصوصا في مثل هذه الأحاديث الشاذة في صياغتها ومفرداتها ؟
وشكر الله لكم
الجواب:
الفتوى:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:
فلم نعثر على هذا الكلام المسؤول عنه منسوباً إلى الحديث الشريف فيما لدينا من المصادر، وقد قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: وما يذكره كثير من الناس من دعاء معين تحت الميزاب ونحو ذلك، فلا أصل له. 
والحديث الموضوع لا يحل لأحد روايته منسوباً إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع علمه بوضعه، وذلك لحديث سمرة بن جندب رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من حدث عني بحديث يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين" رواه مسلم. 
قال السخاوي: وكفى بهذه الجملة وعيداً شديداً في حق من روى الحديث وهو يظن أنه كذب. 
وقال الخطيب البغدادي: يجب على المحدث أن لا يروي شيئاً من الأخبار المصنوعات والأحاديث الباطلة، فمن فعل ذلك باء بالإثم المبين، ودخل في جملة الكذابين. ا.هـ
والله أعلم.
المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه
 http://www.islam***.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...ang=A&Id=27801

----------


## عبدالله السني

سؤال الإعرابي للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم //  مثل هذه الأحاديث تلوح عليها علامات الوضع
السؤال:
شيخنا الفاضل : عبد الرحمن السحيم .. بارك الله فيكم ...
السؤال: ما حكم هذه الرسالـــــــة ..؟؟؟
بارك الله فيكم ... وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ..
من أحلى الرسائل التي وصلتني... 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سأل أعرابيٌ النبي الأكرم صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه اجمعين عن أمور فأجابه :
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن أكون أعلم الناس !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : خفْ الله
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن أكون من خواص الله 
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : اقرأْ القرآن في الليل والنهار
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن أكون منَّور القلب !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ضع الموت نصب عينيك
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن أكون تحت ظل رحمة الحق تعالى دائماً !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : كنْ صادقا مع نفسك !..
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن أكون بعيداً عن متناول الأعدا ء!..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : كنْ دائم التوكل على الله !..
قال الأعرابي أريد : ألا أكون منبوذاً في أعين الناس !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : كنْ من أهل التقوى !..
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن أكون طويل العمر !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : صل رحمك
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن يكون رزقي واسعاً !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : كن دائما على وضوء 
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن أتقي نار البرزخ !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أحفظْ عينك ولسانك !..
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن أعرف كيف تمحق الذنوب !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : تضرعْ إلى الله ، وأنت تعلم أن ليس لك إلا الله !..
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن أكون أقنع الناس !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا تطلب شيئا من الناس
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن تكون سمعتي محفوظة بين الناس !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تعتدي على سمعة أحد !..
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن يكون قبري وسيعاً !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : استمرْ على قراء ة سورة تبارك !..
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن يكون مالي كثيراً !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أدمْ قراء ة سورة الواقعة كل ليلة !..
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن أكون في أمان يوم القيامة !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أشغلْ نفسك بالذكر بين عشاءك ونومك !..
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن يكون حضوري في الصلاة بين يدي الله تاماً !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : كنْ حاضر القلب ، دائم التفكر في حال الوضوء !..
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن أكون من الخواص !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : كنْ مخلصاً في كل أعمالك !..
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن أُجنَّب عذاب القبر !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : طهّرْ ثيابك دائماً !..
قال الأعرابي أريد : أن تكون صحيفتي بيضاء مليئة بعمل الخير !..
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أخلصْ الخدمة لأبيك وأمك ، وكنْ طيب الملاحظة معهم !..
في حفظ الرحمن ووداعته 
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبارك الله فيك . 
مثل هذه الأحاديث تلوح عليها علامات الوضع ، فلا أسلوبه مثل أساليب الحديث النبوي ، ولا طوله وكثرة أسئلته تُشابه الأحاديث النبوية ، ولم يكن شأن الصحابة بل ولا شأن الأعراب الذين يقدمون للسؤال أن يسألوا بهذه الكثرة ، بل سؤالهم قصير وموجز . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=4292

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما صحة هذه الأحاديث في فضل آية الكرسي // الحديث الأول عليه أمَارات وعلامات الوضع والكذب . وكذلك الحديث الثاني موضوع مكذوب 
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو أفادتي في صحة هذه الإحاديث في فضل آية الكرسي
الحديث الآول :
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم « من قرأ آية الكرسي مرّة ، محي اسمه من ديوان الأشقياء ، ومن قرأها ثلاث مرّات ، استغفرت له الملائكة ، ومن قرأها أربع مرّات ، شفع له الانبياء ، ومن قرأها خمس مرّات ، كتب الله اسمه في ديوان الأبرار ، واستغفرت له الحيتان في البحار ، ووقي شرّ الشيطان ، ومن قرأها سبع مرّات ، اُغلقت عنه أبواب النيران ، ومن قرأها ثماني مرّات ، فتحت له أبواب الجنان ، ومن قرأها تسع مرّات ، كفي همّ الدنيا والآخرة ، ومن قرأها عشر مرّات ، نظر الله إليه بالرحمة، ومن نظر الله إليه بالرحمة، فلا يعذّبه » . 
الحديث الثاني :
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنّه قال : « من قرأ آية الكرسي عقيب كلّ فريضة تولّى الله جلّ جلاله قبض روحه ، وكان كمن جاهد مع الأنبياء حتى استشهد » .
وجزاكم الله كل خير
رأيت الاحاديث بإكثر من منتدى ولم اجد مصدر لهن ولا أعلم صحتهن
ودُمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
الحديث الأول عليه أمَارات وعلامات الوضع والكذب . 
ولم أره في شيء من كُتب السنة ، بل قد رأيته في كُتُب الرافضة !
ومعلوم أن الرافضة أكذب الناس !
وكذلك الحديث الثاني موضوع مكذوب ، لا يجوز نشره ولا تناقله ، ولا تجوز نسبته إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
ففي " تذكرة الموضوعات " للفَتَنِي : قال تقي الدين السبكي : مُنْكَر ، ويشبه أن يكون موضوعا .
وقال الألباني : موضوع . 
يعني أنه حديث مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=4121

----------


## عبدالله السني

حبـوب مسكنـة // لا يجوز مثل هذا
السؤال:
السـلام عليكم ورحمـة الله وبركاتـه
فضيلة الشيخ ماريك في هذا الموضوع وهل يصح نشره :
حبوب مسكنه
اسم الدواء:
"لا إله إلا انت ،سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين"
التأثيرات الدوائية:
تتميز بخواص مسكنه تبعث في النفس الطمأنيه والراحه وتطرد الهم والحزن وتبعد القلق والتوتر.
دواعي الأستعمال:
يستعمل هذا الدواء عند إحساسك بالظلم ،والقهر، والغم ،والحزن في حالات الإحباط واليأس،يستعمل ايضا لتخفيف الآلآم الناتجه عن اذى الناس وكل منغصات الحباة ومتاعبها وفي الحالات المصاحبه لضيق الصدر.
موانع الاستعمال:
قد يمنع بعضهم من استعمال هذا الدواء بسبب الجهل والغفله ،كما تؤثر كثرة الذنوب والمعاصي فتحول دون استخدام هذا الدواء ،او كمال الفائده منه.
الجرعات:
واظب على استخدام الدواء لمدة شهر على الاقل ،بكره وعشيه.
الأحتياطات:
من اللأفضل ان تكون متوضئا ،مستقبل القبله ،خاشع القلب.
التأثيرات الدوائية:
هذا الدواء مستحضر لا يأتي إلا بالخير ،وهو شاف حتما بعد مشيئة الله،وليس له أي ثأثيرات سلبيه مطلقا ،ففي حال زياده الجرعه تزداد الفائده.
لا تقطع مدة العلاج من تلقاء نفسك.
كرر الدواء الدواء بدون وصفه طبيه.
اترك هذا الدواء في متناول ايدي الجميع.
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيرا .
لا يجوز مثل هذا ؛ لأنه يتضمّن تصوير وتجسيد الأعمال الصالحة ، ولا يجوز تجسيد الأعمال الصالحة ، ولا وصفها بمثل هذا الوصف . 
وقد ثبت عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال : الدعاء عبادة ، كما في المسند وغيره ، فكيف تُجعل العبادة بمثابة الدواء الذي قد يُستغنى عنه ؟
وكيف يُصوّر الثواب وكشف الكروب بأنه مثل الدواء الذي قد يُؤثّر في المرض وقد لا يُؤثِّر ؟
وسبق :
حكم مثل هذه المواضيع: هاتفك السماوي معطل؟ اتصل بالملك ..؟ رحلة سعيدة ؟
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=147
والله أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=3991

----------


## عبدالله السني

يا علي لا تنم إلا أن تأتي بخمسة أشياء // كذب موضوع على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يصح
السؤال:
هذه رسالة بعث بها المستمع عبد الحليم عبد الهادي محمد حسين من إدارة الإتصالات الإدارية بمنطقة جدة يقول أهدى إلى أحد الإخوان قصاصة تحمل وصية تشير إلى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال للإمام علي رضي الله عنه ما نصه (يا علي لا تنم إلا أن تأتي بخمسة أشياء وهي قراءة القرآن كله التصدق بأربعة آلاف درهم زيارة الكعبة حفظ مكانك بالجنة إرضاء الخصوم) قال علي وكيف ذلك يا رسول الله فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم (أما تعلم أنك إذا قرأت قل هو الله أحد فقد قرأت القرآن كله وإذا قرأت الفاتحة أربع مرات فقد تصدقت بأربعة آلاف درهم وإذا قلت لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو على كل شيء قدير عشر مرات فقد زرت الكعبة وإذا قلت لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم عشر مرات حفظت مكانك في الجنة وإذا قلت أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه عشر مرات فقد أرضيت الخصوم) السؤال هو ما مدى صحة هذه الأقوال والذي أعلمه أن سورة الإخلاص (قل هو الله أحد) تعدل ثلث القرآن فما هو رأيكم في هذا؟  
الجواب:
الشيخ: هذا الحديث الذي ذكره أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أوصى علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه بهذه الوصايا كذب موضوع على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يصح أن ينسب إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يجوز أن ينقل عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن من حدث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحديث يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين ومن كذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم متعمداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار إلا إذا ذكره ليبين أنه موضوع ويحذر الناس منه هذا مأجور عليه والمهم أن هذا الحديث كذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى علي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه وهنا نقطة عبر بها السائل وهو قوله الإمام علي ابن أبي طالب ولا ريب أن علي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه إمام من الأئمة كغيره من الخلفاء الراشدين فأبو بكر رضي الله عنه إمام وعمر إمام وعثمان إمام وعلي إمام لأنهم من الخلفاء الراشدين حيث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم (عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهدين من بعدي) وهذا الوصف ينطبق على أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي رضي الله عنهم أجمعين فليست الإمامة خاصة بعلي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه بل هي وصف لكل من يقتدى به ولهذا يقال لإمام الصلاة إمام الجماعة في الصلاة إنه إمام ويقال لمن يتولى أمور المسلمين إنه إمام لأنه محل قدوة يقتدى به وإن بعض الناس قد يقصد من كلمة الإمام أنه معصوم من الخطأ وهذا خطأ منهم وذلك أنه ليس أحد من الخلق معصوماً إلا من عصمه الله عز وجل والأولياء كغيرهم يخطئون ويتوبون إلى الله عز وجل من خطأهم فإن كل بني أدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون.
الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله
 http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/noor/article_6451.shtml

----------


## عبدالله السني

يفتح الله للمتصالحين 70 بابا من الرحمة // هذا ليس بصحيح
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فضيلة الشيخ بارك الله لكم على هالجهود الطيبه وفتح الله عليكم بكل خير 
هذى احدى الاخوات تسال هالسؤال عن الرحمه ممكن اعرف الدليل منكم وجزاكم الله كل خير 
يفتح الله للمتصالحين 70 بابا من الرحمة . 
3 -الذي بيادر بالصلح يفتح له 69 بابا من الرحمة ، فإن قبل أخاك المبادرة فله رحمة واحدة ،
وإن لم يقبل بها فستحصل أنت على هذه الرحمة وتكتمل لك 70 رحمة . 
هل ورد دليل من الكتاب أو السنة يدل على ذلك ؟
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيرا .
هذا ليس بصحيح ، والصحيح ما جاء في الصحيح ، ففي الصحيحين من حديث أبي أيوب رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : لا يحل لمسلم أن يهجر أخاه فوق ثلاث ، يلتقيان فَيَصدّ هذا ويَصدّ هذا ، وخيرهما الذي يبدأ بالسلام . 
وعند أبي داود من حديث أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : لا يحل لمؤمن أن يهجر مؤمنا فوق ثلاث ، فإن مَرَّت به ثلاث فليلقه فليسلم عليه ، فإن رد عليه السلام فقد اشتركا في الأجر ، وإن لم يرد عليه فقد باء بالإثم ، وخَرج المسلم من الهجرة . وصححه ابن حجر في " الفتح " .
كما أن الله تبارك وتعالى أنْزَل رحمة واحدة يتراحم بها الخلق ، وقبض تسعة وتسعين عنده ليوم القيامة ، كما أخبر بذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الرَّحْمَةَ مِائَةَ جُزْءٍ فَأَمْسَكَ عِنْدَهُ تِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ جُزْءًا وَأَنْزَلَ فِي الْأَرْضِ جُزْءًا وَاحِدًا فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْجُزْءِ يَتَرَاحَمُ الْخَلْقُ حَتَّى تَرْفَعَ الْفَرَسُ حَافِرَهَا عَنْ وَلَدِهَا خَشْيَةَ أَنْ تُصِيبَهُ . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 
وفي رواية لمسلم : إِنَّ لِلَّهِ مِائَةَ رَحْمَةٍ أَنْزَلَ مِنْهَا رَحْمَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْنَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنْسِ وَالْبَهَائِمِ وَالْهَوَامِّ ، فَبِهَا يَتَعَاطَفُونَ ، وَبِهَا يَتَرَاحَمُونَ ، وَبِهَا تَعْطِفُ الْوَحْشُ عَلَى وَلَدِهَا ، وَأَخَّرَ اللَّهُ تِسْعًا وَتِسْعِينَ رَحْمَةً يَرْحَمُ بِهَا عِبَادَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ . 
وعند مسلم من حديث سَلْمَانَ الْفَارِسِيِّ رضي الله عنه قَال : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : إِنَّ لِلَّهِ مِائَةَ رَحْمَةٍ فَمِنْهَا رَحْمَةٌ بِهَا يَتَرَاحَمُ الْخَلْقُ بَيْنَهُمْ ، وَتِسْعَةٌ وَتِسْعُونَ لِيَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ . 
والله أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=3994

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما حقيقة المَـلك الذي له ألف ألف رأس ؟؟ // وهو موضوع مكذوب . لا تجوز روايته ولا تناقله.
السؤال:
بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيكم
دعاء الحراث
عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله علية وسلم : أن فيما خلق الله سبحانه و تعالى ملكا له ألف ألف رأس في كل رأس ألف ألف وجه في كل وجه ألف ألف فم في كل فم ألف ألف لسان يسبح الله في كل لسان ألف ألف لغة 
فقال : يارب هل خلقت خلقا هو أعبد مني ؟
فقال : نعم رجل من بني آدم
قال : ائذن لي في زيارته 
فأذن له فرأى رجلا حراثا يسوق ثورا له 
فقال : يا عبد الله هل من مبيت الليلة ؟ 
قال : نعم 
قال : فأقام عنده حتى فرغ من حرثه ثم انصرف معه وحضر عشاءه 
فقال : أدن فكل 
فقال : لا أشتهي ثم نام على فراشة حتى أصبح ثم قام فتوضأ و صلى صلاة خفيفة ثم جلس جلسة فأقام عنده الملك ثلاثا ولا يراه يعمل شيئا غير ذلك 
فقال : يا عبد الله هل من عمل تسره غير ماأرى ؟ 
قال : لا إلا هذه الجلسة 
قال : فما تقول فيها ؟ 
قال أقول فيها : الحمد لله أضعاف ماحمده جميع خلقه كما يحب ربنا و يرضى وكما ينبغي لكرم وجه ربنا عز جلاله وسبحان الله أضعاف ما سبحه جميع خلقه كما يحب ربنا و يرضى و كما ينبغي لكرم وجه ربنا جل وعلا وإله إلا الله أضعاف ماهلله جميع خلقه كما يحب ربنا ويرضى و كما ينبغي لكرم وجه ربنا عز جلاله والله أكبر أضعاف ما كبره جميع خلقه وكما يحب ربنا و يرضى و كما ينبغي لكرم وجه ربنا جل و علا 
قال : بهذا أدركت فضل عملك والله الملهم .
هل يصح ذلك
الجواب:
أمارات الوضع تلوح عليه !
وهو موضوع مكذوب .
لا تجوز روايته ولا تناقله .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=38397

----------


## عبدالله السني

قصة التشهد ( الإسراء والمعراج )  //  لا يصح هذا
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الحوار انتشر بالمنتديات
نرجو بيان صحته
حوار التشهـّد 
يبدأ المشهد بسيدنا رسول الله وهو يمشي في معيـّة سيدنا جبريل في طريقهما لسدرة المنتهى في رحلة المعراج .
وفي مكان ما .. يقف سيدنا جبريل عليه السلام ....
فيقول له سيدنا محمد ..
أهنا يترك الخليل خليله ؟ 
قال سيدنا جبريل : لكل منا مقام معلوم ..
يا رسول الله ... إذا أنت تقدّمت اخترقت .. وإذا أنا تقدّمت احترقت 
( وصار سيدنا جبريل كالحلس البالي من خشية الله)
فتقدم سيدنا محمد إلى سدرة المنتهى .. واقترب منها ..
ثم قال سيدنا رسول الله : التحيات لله والصلوات الطيبات 
رد عليه رب العزة : السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته .
قال سيدنا رسول الله : السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين.
فقال سيدنا جبريل (وقيل الملائكة المقربون ) : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله .. وأشهد أن محمدا رسول الله .
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لا يصح هذا ؛ لأن أحاديث الإسراء والمعراج مشهورة معلومة ، وليس فيها شيء من هذا . 
وصحّ انطراح جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام من خشية الله . 
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : مررت ليلة أسري بي بالملأ الأعلى وجبريل كالْحِلْسِ البالي من خشية الله عز وجل . رواه الطبراني في الأوسط . وقال الهيثمي : ورجاله رجال الصحيح . وقال الألباني : صحيح بمجموع طرقه .
والله أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=3840

----------


## عبدالله السني

قصة عن الدين // لا يجوز نشر مثل هذا الموضوع
السؤال:
في يوم من الأيام 
كان هناك رجلا مسافرا في رحلة مع زوجته وأولاده
وفى الطريق قابل شخصا واقفا في الطريق فسأله من أنت"؟
قال أنا المال 
فسأل الرجل زوجته وأولاده هل ندعه يركب معنا ؟
فقالوا جميعا نعم بالطبع فبالمال يمكننا إن نفعل اى شيء وان نمتلك اى شيء نريده فركب معهم المال
وسارت السيارة حتى قابل شخصا آخر فسأله الأب : من أنت؟ 
فقال إنا السلطة والمنصب 
فسأل الأب زوجته وأولاده 
هل ندعه يركب معنا ؟
فأجابوا جميعا بصوت واحد 
نعم بالطبع فبالسلطة والمنصب نستطيع إن نفعل اى شيء 
وان نمتلك اى شيء نريده 
فركب معهم السلطة والمنصب 
وسارت السيارة تكمل رحلتها
وهكذا قابل أشخاص كثيرين بكل شهوات وملذات ومتع الدنيا حتى قابلوا شخصا 
فسأله الأب 
من أنت ؟
قال إنا الدين 
فقال الأب والزوجة والأولاد في صوت واحد ليس هذا وقته نحن نريد الدنيا ومتاعها والدين سيحرمنا منها وسيقيدنا و سنتعب في الالتزام بتعاليمه وحلال وحرام وصلاة وحجاب وصيام 
و و و وسيشق ذلك علينا 
ولكن من الممكن إن نرجع إليك بعد إن نستمتع بالدنيا وما فيها 
فتركوه وسارت السيارة تكمل رحلتها
وفجأة وجدوا على الطريق 
نقطة تفتيش 
وكلمة قف 
ووجدوا رجلا يشير للأب إن ينزل ويترك السيارة فقال الرجل للأب انتهت الرحلة بالنسبة لك 
وعليك إن تنزل وتذهب معى فوجم الاب في ذهول ولم ينطق 
فقال له الرجل 
أنا افتش عن الدين......هل معك الدين؟
فقال الأب
لا
لقد تركته على بعد مسافة قليلة
فدعنى أرجع وآتى به 
فقال له الرجل انك لن تستطيع فعل هذا فالرحلة انتهت والرجوع مستحيل
فقال الاب 
ولكننى معى في السيارة المال والسلطة والمنصب والزوجة والاولاد 
و..و..و..و 
فقال له الرجل 
انهم لن يغنوا عنك من الله شيئا
وستترك كل هذا
وما كان لينفعك الا الدين الذى تركته في الطريق 
فسأله الاب من انت ؟
قال الرجل
انا الموت 
الذى كنت غافل عنه ولم تعمل حسابه 
ونظر الاب للسيارة 
فوجد زوجته تقود السيارة بدلا منه 
وبدأت السيارة تتحرك لتكمل رحلتها وفيها الاولاد والمال والسلطة
ولم ينزل معه أحد 
قال تعالى 
قل إن كان آبآؤكم و أبنآؤكم و اخوانكم و أزواجكم و عشيرتكم وأموال اقترفتموها وتجارة تخشون كسادها و مساكن ترضونها أحب إليكم من الله ورسوله و جهاد في سبيله فتربصوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره والله لايهدى القوم الفاسقين 
وقال الله تعالى
كل نفس ذآئقة الموت وإنما توفون أجوركم يوم القيامة فمن زحزح عن النار وأدخل الجنة فقد فاز وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
وأخيراً 
اللهم ا جعلنا من أهل الجنة
شيخنا الفاضل..
هل يصح نشر مثل هذ النوع من القصص؟!
الجواب: 
لا يجوز نشر مثل هذا الموضوع لِمَا تضمّنه من تجسد الأعمال .
وفي هذا الموضوع تم تمثيل الدِّين بِرجل يقف على الطريق ، وتشبيه الموت بِنُقطة تفتيش !
والله أعلم
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=3829

----------


## عبدالله السني

قال أمير المومنين عليه السلام (من صلى على النبي محمد عليه السلام بهذه الصلاة هدمت ذنوبه ومحيت خطاياه ودام سروره واستجيب دعاؤه وأعطي أمله وبسط له رزقه) .. // حديث موضوع مكذوب ، لا يجوز نشره ولا تناقله بين الناس
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما مدى صحة هذا الموضوع ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا
امحي ذنوبك في 3 دقائق كل يوم .. 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحميم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
قال أمير المومنين عليه السلام كما ورد في كتاب ثواب الاعمال :
من صلى على النبي محمد عليه السلام بهذه الصلاة هدمت ذنوبه
ومحيت خطاياه ودام سروره واستجيب دعاؤه وأعطي أمله وبسط 
له رزقه وهي سبب أنواع الخير ويجعل من رفقاء نبيه في الجنان 
الآعلى يقولهن ثلاث مرات غدوة وثلاث مرات عشية....
وهذه هي::
((اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد في الاولين , وصلي على محمد واله محمد في الاخرين،
وصلي على محمد واله محمد في الملا والأعلى , وصلي على محمد واله محمد في المرسلين,
اللهم اعط محمد الوسيله والشرف والفضيله والدرجه الكبيرة, اللهم اني أمنت بمحمد 
ولم أره فعرفني في الجنان وجهه، اللهم بلغ روح محمد عني تحية كثير ة وسلامآ))
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
أولاً : كتاب " ثواب الأعمال " من تأليف ابن بابويه القمي ! وهو رافضي . 
ثانيا : هذه الصيغة للصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من صِيَغ الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الرافضة ، وإن كان أغلب ما يكتبون حرف ( ص ) اختصارا ، وليس هذا أوّل سوء أدب مع مقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مِن قِبَل الرافضة !
ثالثا : هذا الحديث الذي يُزعم أن من قاله (هدمت ذنوبه ومحيت خطاياه ودام سروره واستجيب دعاؤه وأعطي أمله وبسط له رزقه) ، حديث موضوع مكذوب ، لا يجوز نشره ولا تناقله بين الناس .
ومن نشره ونَسَبه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد أعظم الفِرية ، وكذب على خير البرية صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=3788

----------


## عبدالله السني

تعليق على دعاء: (اللهم اجعلنا أغنى خلقك بك..) // هذا لا ينبغي
السؤال:
فضيلة الشيخ! ما معنى ما يؤثر في الدعاء أو ما نسمعه من الدعاء: اللهم اجعلنا أغنى خلقك بك وأفقر عبادك إليك وأغننا اللهم عمن أغنيته عنا؟ 
الجواب:
[COLOR="RoyalBlue"] اللهم اجعلنا أغنى خلقك بك، هذا لا ينبغي؛ لأن أغنى الخلق بالله هم الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، ولا أحد يعتصم بالله أكثر مما يعتصم به الأنبياء، ولا يتوكل على الله أكثر مما يتوكل الأنبياء فهذه تحذف. والثانية: وأفقر عبادك إليك، هذا ربما يكون مقبولاً؛ لقول الله تعالى: يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَنْتُمْ الْفُقَرَاءُ إِلَى اللَّهِ [فاطر:15] ومعنى هذه العبارة أفقر عبادك إليك: أي: ألا نفتقر إلى غيرك. والثالثة: وأغننا عمن أغنيته عنا، أي: أغننا عن الناس، لكن قد ورد ما هو أفضل من هذا الدعاء: (اللهم أغننا بحلالك عن حرامك، وبطاعتك عن معصيتك، وبفضلك عمن سواك، اللهم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين).
اللقاء الشهري 35 / للشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله
للاستماع للفتوى
 http://audio.islam***.net/audio/inde...on=view&Next=0

----------


## عبدالله السني

سؤال عن أشكال و صفات الملكين حينما يأتيان لسؤالك في القبر؟ // هذا الحديث في صفة الْمَلَكين حديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا يجوز تناقله ولا نَشْره
السؤال:
السلام عليكم
شيخي الفاضل
اريد اسألك عن هذا الحديث
بارك الله فيك
هل تعرفون صفات الملكين حينما يأتيان لسؤالك في القبر؟
كلنا لا بد أن يفارق أهله وأحبته ورفاقه يوما ما ..
لكن مع من سنلتقي ؟؟؟
إليكم صفاتهما
عن ابن عباس في خبر الإسراء .
أن النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم قال يا جبريل وما ذاك؟
قال : منكر ونكير يأتيان كل انسان من البشر حين يوضع في قبره وحيدا ..
فقلت: يا جبريل صفهما لي ..
قال: نعم من غير أن اذكر لك طولهما وعرضهما ..
ذكر ذلك منهما أفظع من ذلك ..
غير أن أصواتهما كالرعد
القاصف وأعينهما كالبرق
الخاطف ..
وأنيابهما كالصياصي لهب النار في أفواههما ومناخرهما ومسامعهما ..
ويكسحان الأرض باشعارهما ويحفران الأرض باظفارهما ..
مع كل واحد منهما عمود من حديد ..
لو اجتمع عليه من في الأرض ما حركوه ..
يأتيان الإنسان إذا وضع في قبره وترك وحيدا ..
يسلكان روحه في جسده بإذن الله تعالى ..
ثم يقعدانه في قبره فينتهرانه انتهارا يتقعقع منه عظامه وتزول أعضاؤه من
مفاصله ..
فيخر مغشيا عليه ثم يقعدانه فيقولان له ..
يا هذا ذهبت عنك الدنيا وافضيت إلى معادك فاخبرنا من ربك ؟ وما دينك ؟ ومن
> >نبيك ؟> >
فإن كان مؤمنا بالله لقنه الله حجته ..
فيقول :الله ربي، ونبيي محمد، وديني الاسلام ..
فينتهرانه عند ذلك انتهاراً يرى أن أوصاله تفرقت وعروقه قد تقطعت..
ويقولان له: ياهذا تثبت انظر ما تقول ..
فيثبته الله عنده بالقول الثابت
في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة
ويلقنه الأمان
ويدرأ عنه الفزع فلا يخافهما ...
فإذا فعل ذلك بعبده المؤمن استأنس إليهما وأقبل عليهما بالخصومة يخاصمهما ..
ويقول: تهددني كيما أشك في ربي وتريدان أن اتخذ غيره وليا ..
وأنا اشهد أن لا اله إلا الله وهو ربي وربكما ورب كل شيء ..
ونبيي محمد وديني الاسلام ؟ ثم ينتهرانه ويسألانه عن ذلك ...
فيقول: ربي الله فاطر السموات وا لأرض.. وإياه كنت أعبد ولم أشرك به شيئا ..
ولم أتخذ غيره أحدا ربا أفتريداني أن ترداني عن معرفة ربي وعبادتي اياه؟
نعم هو الله الذي لا اله الا هو ..
قال: فإذا قال ذلك ثلاث مرات مجاوبة لهما تواضعا له ..
حتى يستأنس إليهما انس ما كان في الدنيا الى أهل وده ويضحكان اليه ..
ويقولان له: صدقت وبررت اقّر الله عينيك وثبتك ابشر بالجنة وبكرامة الله
ثم يدفع عنه قبره هكذا وهكذا فيتسع عليه مد البصر ويفتحان له بابا الى الجنة
فيدخل عليه من روح
> >الجنة وطيب ريحها ونضرتها في قبره ما يتعرف به من كرامة الله تعالى ..
فاذا راى ذلك استيقن بالفوز فحمد الله,ثم يفرشان له فراشا من
استبراق الجنة ويضعان له مصباحا من نور عند راسه ومصباحا من نور عند ر جليه
يزهران في قبره
ثم تدخل عليه ريح أخرى فحين يشمها يغشاه النعاس فينام .
فيقولان له: ارقد رقدة العروس قرير العين لا خوف عليك ولا حزن ..
ثم يمثلان عمله الصالح في أحسن ما يرى من صورة ..
وأطيب ريح فيكون عند راسه ..
ويقولان: هذا عملك وكلامك الطيب قد مّثله الله لك في أحسن ما ترى من صورة ..
وأطيب ريح ليؤنسك في قبرك فلا تكون وحيدا ..
ويدرأ عنك هوام الارض وكل دابة وكل اذى فلا يخذلك في قبرك ..
ولا في شيء من مواطن القيامة حتى تدخل الجنة برحمة الله تعالى ..
فنم سعيدا طوبى لك وحسن مآب , ثم يسلمان عليه ويطيران عنه
والكافر
الله اعلم ما قد يحل به من عذاب الله
يا أحبتي ..
اللهم يا مقلب القلوب والابصار ثبت قلبي على دينك
اللهم انا نسالك الجنة ونستجير بك من النار
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبارك الله فيك .
هذا الحديث في صفة الْمَلَكين حديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا يجوز تناقله ولا نَشْره ، وهو مما ينتشر على ألسنة بعض الوعّاظ الذين لا عناية لهم بالحديث النبوي .
وأما سؤال الْمَلَكين ، فهو ثابت ، وكذلك أسماء الْمَلَكين ، وأنهما مُنكَر ونكير ، جاء به الْخَبَر . 
قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله : تسمية الملكين بمنكر ونكير فيه حديث بإسناد حسن مخرج في " الصحيحة " .
وصَحّ في الحديث أن المؤمن يُفتح له باب من الجنة ، وأنه يُمثّل له عمله على هيئة رجل صالح حسن الوجه حسَن الثياب ، فيأنس بِعَمَلِه . 
روى الإمام أحمد من حديث البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه قال : 
خرجنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جنازة رجل من الأنصار ، فانتهينا إلى القبر ولَمّا يُلْحَد ، فجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وجلسنا حوله ، وكأن على رءوسنا الطير ، وفي يده عود ينكت في الأرض ، فرفع رأسه فقال : استعيذوا بالله من عذاب القبر - مرتين أو ثلاثا - ثم قال : إن العبد المؤمن إذا كان في انقطاع من الدنيا وإقبال من الآخرة نزل إليه ملائكة من السماء بِيضُ الوجوه كأن وجوههم الشمس ، معهم كفن من أكفان الجنة ، وحَنُوط من حَنُوط الجنة ، حتى يجلسوا منه مَدّ البصر ، ثم يجئ ملك الموت عليه السلام حتى يجلس عند رأسه فيقول : أيتها النفس الطيبة أخرجي إلى مغفرة من الله ورضوان . قال : فتخرج تسيل كما تسيل القطرة مِنْ فِيّ السقاء ، فيأخذها ، فإذا أخذها لم يدعوها في يده طرفة عين حتى يأخذوها ، فيجعلوها في ذلك الكفن ، وفي ذلك الْحَنُوط ، ويخرج منها كأطيب نفحة مسك وُجِدَتْ على وجه الأرض . 
قال : فيصعدون بها فلا يَمُرّون - يعنى بها - على ملأ من الملائكة إلا قالوا : ما هذا الروح الطيب ؟ فيقولون : فلان بن فلان ، بأحسن أسمائه التي كانوا يُسمّونه بها في الدنيا ، حتى يَنتهوا بها إلى السماء الدنيا ، فَيَسْتَفْتِحون له فَيُفْتَح لهم ، فَيُشَيِّعُه من كل سماء مُقَرَّبُوها إلى السماء التي تليها ، حتى يُنْتَهى به إلى السماء السابعة ، فيقول الله عز وجل : اكتبوا كتاب عبدي في عليين ، وأعيدوه إلى الأرض ، فإني منها خلقتهم ، وفيها أعيدهم ، ومنها أخرجهم تارة أخرى . 
قال : فَتُعَاد روحه في جسده ، فيأتيه ملكان فيُجْلِسانه ، فيقولان له : من ربك ؟ فيقول : ربي الله ، فيقولان له : ما دينك ؟ فيقول : ديني الإسلام ، فيقولان له : ما هذا الرجل الذي بُعِث فيكم ؟ فيقول : هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فيقولان له : وما عِلْمُك ؟ فيقول : قرأت كتاب الله ، فآمنت به وصَدَّقْتُ ، فيُنادى مُنادٍ في السماء : أنْ صَدَق عبدي ، فافْرِشُوه من الجنة ، وألْبِسُوه من الجنة ، وافتحوا له بابا إلى الجنة . قال : فيأتيه من رَوْحِها وطيبها ، ويُفْسَح له في قبره مَدّ بَصَرِه . 
قال : ويأتيه رجل حسن الوجه ، حسن الثياب ، طَيِّب الريح ، فيقول : أبشِر بالذي يَسُرّك ، هذا يومك الذي كنت تُوعَد ، فيقول له : من أنت ؟ فوجهك الوجه يجئ بالخير ، فيقول : أنا عملك الصالح ، فيقول : رب أقم الساعة حتى أرجع إلى أهلي ومالي . 
قال : وإن العبد الكافر إذا كان في انقطاع من الدنيا وإقبال من الآخرة ، نَزَل إليه من السماء ملائكة سُود الوجوه ، معهم الْمُسُوح ، فيجلسون منه مَدّ البصر ثم يجئ ملك الموت حتى يجلس عند رأسه ، فيقول : أيتها النفس الخبيثة ، أخرجي إلى سخط من الله وغضب . 
قال : فَتَفَرَّق في جسده ، فينتزعها كما يُنْتَزَع السُّفُّود من الصوف المبلول ، فيأخذها فإذا أخذها لم يدعوها في يده طرفة عين حتى يجعلوها في تلك المسوح ، ويخرج منها كأنْتَنِ رِيحِ جيفة وُجِدَتْ على وجه الأرض ، فيصعدون بها ، فلا يَمُرُّون بها على ملأ من الملائكة إلاّ قالوا : ما هذا الروح الخبيث ؟ فيقولون : فلان بن فلان ، بأقبحِ أسمائه التي كان يُسمَّى بها في الدنيا حتى يُنْتَهى به إلى السماء الدنيا ، فَيُسْتَفْتَح له ، فلا يُفْتَح له ، ثم قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ) ، فيقول الله عز وجل : اكتبوا كتابه في سِجِّين في الأرض السُّفْلَى ، فتطرح روحه طَرْحاً ، ثم قرأ : (وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَكَأَنَّمَا خَرَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَتَخْطَفُهُ الطَّيْرُ أَوْ تَهْوِي بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي مَكَانٍ سَحِيقٍ) ، فتعاد روحه في جسده ، ويأتيه ملكان ، فيجلسانه ، فيقولان له : من ربك ؟ فيقول : هاه هاه لا أدري ، فيقولان له : ما دينك ؟ فيقول : هاه هاه لا أدري ، فيقولان له : ما هذا الرجل الذي بُعِثَ فيكم ؟ فيقول : هاه هاه لا أدري ، فَيُنَادى مُنادٍ من السماء أن كَذَب فأفْرِشُوا له من النار ، وافتحوا له بابا إلى النار ، فيأتيه من حَرِّها وسمومها ، ويضيق عليه قبره حتى تختلف فيه أضلاعه ، ويأتيه رجل قبيح الوجه ، قبيح الثياب ، مُنْتِن الرّيح ، فيقول : أبشر بالذي يسوؤك ، هذا يومك الذي كنت تُوعَد ، فيقول : من أنت ؟ فوجهك الوجه يجئ بالشرّ ، فيقول : أنا عملك الخبيث ، فيقول : رب لا تُقِم الساعة . 
وسبق بيان ذلك بتفصيل أكثر في محاضرة بعنوان : 
الحياة البرزخية 
وهي هنا :
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=809
والله أعلم . 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=1861

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث (الكيس من دان نفسة وعمل لما بعد الموت والعاجز من اتبع نفسه هواها وتمنى على الله الأماني) // الحديث مُضعّف عند أهل العِلْم 
السؤال:
عن أبي يعلى شداد بن أوس رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال( الكيس من دان نفسة وعمل لما بعد الموت والعاجز من اتبع نفسه هواها وتمنى على الله الأماني)
قرأت في إحدى المنتديات أنه ضعيف وأريد التأكد لأني أثمثل به دائما في دروسي
وجزاك الرحن أعالي الجنان
الجواب:
آمين ، وإياك .
الحديث مُضعّف عند أهل العِلْم ، ومدار إسناده على : أبي بكر بن عبد الله بن أبي مريم الغساني .
وقد رواه ابن عدي في ترجمته ، ثم قال : ولأبي بكر بن أبي مريم غير ما ذكرتُ مِن الحديث ، والغالب على حديثه الغرائب ، وقلّ ما يُوافقه عليه الثقات ، وأحاديثه صالحة ، وهو ممن لا يُحْتَجّ بِحديثه ، ولكن يُكتب حديثه . اهـ . 
وقال السخاوي في " المقاصد الحسنة " : الحاكم في المستدرك والعسكري والقضاعي من حديث ابن المبارك عن أبي بكر بن أبي مريم عن ضمرة بن حبيب عن شداد بن أوس به مرفوعاً، وقال الحاكم : صحيح على شرط البخاري . وتَعَقّبه الذهبي بأن ابن أبي مريم وَاهٍ . 
وكذلك قال العجلوني في " كشف الخفا " .
وله طريق أخرى ، فقد رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " وفي مسند الشاميين من طريق : إبراهيم بن عمرو بن بكر السكسكي عن أبيه .
قال الشيخ حمدي السلفي : وإبراهيم بن عمرو بن بكر السكسكي ووالده مَتْرُوكَان ، اتُّهِما بالكذب .
والحديث ضعّفه الشيخ الألباني ، وكذلك ضعّفَه الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط .
والله تعالى أعلم . 
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=943

----------


## لامية العرب

جهد مبارك وتنبيهات تستحق النشر في المنتديات
بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالله السني

> جهد مبارك وتنبيهات تستحق النشر في المنتديات
> بارك الله فيك


أحسنتم أخي الحبيب في الله (لامية العرب) ..
وجزاكم الله خيراً على مشاركتكم الجميلة ..
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم .. آمين

----------


## عبدالله السني

التعليق على ما انتشر في المنتديات باسم"وصية إبليس قبل اعتقاله" // أننا لا نرى جواز نشر هذه الرسالة ؛ لما فيها من مخالفات للشرع
السؤال:
انتشر في كثير من المنتديات ما عرف باسم " رسالة إبليس " ، وهي مذيلة باسمه ! وفيها خطابات للناس ولشياطين الإنس ، فنرجو النظر فيها والتعليق عليها .
الجواب:
الحمد لله
قد وقفنا على تلك النشرة ، ورأيناها في كثير من المنتديات ، وتعرف باسم " وصية إبليس " أو " وصيتي قبل الاعتقال " أو " رسالة إبليس " وهي مذكورة على لسان الشيطان يخاطب فيها الناس قبل تصفيده في رمضان ، ويحث فيها شياطين الإنس على القيام بمهماته ، وسنذكر نص هذه الرسالة ، وما يتيسر من التعليق عليها .
نص الرسالة :
" يقول إبليس في الرسالة : أبعث إليكم بأشواقي وتحياتي قبل سويعات من الاعتقال الذي تأكد لي خبره وطار أمره .
ثلاثون يوماً بعيداً عنكم بعد أن كنت معكم على مدار العام ، ولعل عزائي أن فيكم من سيعوض غيابي ويسد فراغي من اللئام .
لا يخفاكم ما حدث في رمضان الماضي ، فعلى الرغم من كل الجهود الذي بذلتها معكم ،
وكل الأفكار التي صببتها في آذانكم : فقد رأينا الملايين من كل مكان يرتادون المساجد ،
والملايين يرتدين الحجاب ، وكنت أنا وقتها في معتقلي أكتوي بنار الغضب .
فهذا جهدُ عامٍ مع تلك الفتاة الضائعة يضيع في ليلة القدر ، وهذا الذي ما تركت كبيرة إلا وأوقعته فيها تنزل من عينه دمعة تطفئ غضب الرب عليه ، وتفتح باب التوبة إليه .
يا شياطين الإنس : في خضم غياب فارسكم أمامكم دور كبير ، فافعلوا ما تؤمرون ، أريدهم في رمضان لا يعرفون سوى السهر حتى الصباح في الخيام الرمضانية ،
والنوم حتى موعد وجبة الإفطار الشهية حتى تمتلأ بطونهم وكروشهم المتدليّة ،
ثم أتموا عليهم بنعمة البرامج التلفزيونية ، نريد رقصا ، نريد هجصا ،
نريد شهوة ، نريد نزوة ، نريد أفكاراً إبليسية ، ولا تنسوا حتى تكتمل التمثيلية : اختموا بثَّكم بالتلاوات القرآنية !
يا شياطين الإنس : أكثروا من اللقاءات مع الفنانات والراقصات ، وكل جميلة فتيّة ليحدثوهم عن روحانية رمضان وما يقمن به من نضال على عتبات المسارح والمراقص الهرمية ،
نريد الجميع أن يتحدث عن ذلك المسلسل اليومي ، والفيلم الأسبوعي ، والمسرحية النصف شهرية ، نريد مباريات كروية ، وأغان عربية ، وقنوات فضائية ، لا أريد أن أرى أحدكم يتوقف ولو لثانية ، فكما تعلمون وقتنا غال وأهدافنا دنيّة .
يا شياطين الإنس : أتريدون لهم أن يدخلوا الجنة التي حُرمنا حتى من شم رائحتها النديّة ؟
أتريدون أن تمرَّ عليهم لحظات توبة فيضيع كل ما بذلناه في عشرات السنين الضنيّة ، أما حذرتكم أن من أدرك منهم ليلة القدر غفر له كل ماضيه والبقية ، لا وألف لا ، خبتم وخسرتم إذا فعلتم .
ستستبدلون بغيركم أيها الأباليس الغثائية ، ألا تريدون للجحيم سكاناً ؟ وللدرك الأسفل رعيّة ؟ أما من أحباب لسقر والشجرة الزقومية ؟ أين قلوبكم الميتة ؟ وعقولكم الشيطانية ؟
أما أنت يا حواء : فدورك في الأمة فعّال ، فأنت أقوى مخدّر للرجال ، أعلق عليك الآمال ، فأنت الجواب لكل سؤال ، نريد سهرة ، نريد رقصة وضحكة ، نريدها - باختصار - إثارة ومتعة ، اطرحي التراويح جانبا ، وانسَيْ ثواب القائمة ، ألا يكفي يا حبيبتي أنك صائمة ؟!
يا بني آدم أجمعين : اسمعوا لي فما أنا لكم إلا ناصح أمين ، لا تهتموا في رمضان إلا بكل لذيذ سمين ، ولتنسوا الصلاة لرب العالمين ، وإياكم وقراءة آيات الذكر الحكيم ؛ فإنه المنكر الأثيم في منطق سكان الجحيم ، رمضان سيتكرر سنين بعد سنين فتوبوا حينها لرب غفور رحيم ، أما الآن فامضوا وقتكم تسبحون بحمد بوش وبنيامين عليهم رحمة الأبالسة أجمعين .
التوقيع : إبليس اللعين " .
ولنا على هذه الرسالة ملاحظات ، ومنها :
1. أنها طريقة مبتدعة في الدعوة والوعظ ، فيمكن للداعية والواعظ أن يوصل رسائل للعصاة لترك معاصيهم ، وللطائعين للازدياد من طاعاتهم بغير تلك الرسالة السمجة الهزلية ، التي حويت أصنافا من الجهل والتكلف والهزل .
2. أن هذه الطريقة في الوعظ والتذكير تفتح الباب للكلام على لسان غير إبليس كالملائكة أو الأنبياء أو الشهداء أو الدجال أو الجنة أو النار وغيرها ، وهو مما يجعل الأمر فوضى ، ويفتح الباب لكل عابث بتوجيه تلك الرسائل على لسان من يشاء ، فتنقلب الدعوة إلى مباريات كتابية خيالية ، ويصير الوعظ تنافساً في اختيار الشخصية التي يتكلمون بلسان حالها .
3. ونحن نجزم أن كاتبها ليس عالما ولا طالب علم ، ولم نرَ هذه الرسالة إلا في منتديات يرتادها العامة ، ومن شروط الدعوة إلى الله أن يكون المتكلم صاحب علم يعرف ما يقول لأنه يوقع عن رب العالمين ، ويتكلم باسم الدين ، فلا يجوز أن يكون هذا المجال لكل صاحب خيال واسع .  
4. وهذه الرسالة ليس فيها آية ولا حديث ، ففيها صرف الناس عن الوعظ بالقرآن ، وكأن الشرع المطهَّر ليس فيه ما يُخاطب به الناس من القوارع والزلازل من الآيات البينات والأحاديث الصحيحة الواضحات ، والأحكام الشرعية البيِّنة .
5. وفي الرسالة تعظيم للشيطان ؛ حيث جُعل هو المتكلم والناس تستمع وتنقل رسائله المذيلة بتوقيعه ! ولا شك أن في هذا تشريفاً لذلك المطرود من رحمة الله ، والذي شأنه أحقر من أن يكون صاحب رسائل ينقلها المسلمون في منتدياتهم وجوالاتهم ، ويمكن لأحد الدعاة أو طلبة العلم أن يكتب رسالة يوضح فيها حال الشيطان مع العصاة ، وحاله مع العبَّاد ، وأن يجعل بين الحالين مقارنة ، ويوضح ذلك بالآيات والأحاديث دون أن يجعل المتكلم هو الشيطان ، ويكون بذلك أدَّى الغرض الذي من أجله كُتبت هذه الرسالة .
6. وفي الرسالة جهل بالأحكام الشرعية ، وافتراء على الشرع ، ومنه قوله " أما حذرتكم أن من أدرك منهم ليلة القدر غفر له كل ماضيه والبقية " ، وفي هذه الجملة جهل من وجهين : الأول : أن المعلوم أن مجرد إدراك ليلة القدر ليس فيه فضل ، وقد نصَّ الحديث الصحيح على فضل من قام ليلة القدر ، لا من أدركها ، والثاني : أن الفضل لمن قام ليلة القدر أنه يغفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه دون " البقية " أي : ما تأخر ، فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( مَنْ قَامَ لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ إِيمَانًا وَاحْتِسَابًا غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ ) رواه البخاري ( 1802 ) ولم يقل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : وما تأخر .
7. وفي الرسالة بيان أن شياطين الجن جميعها تصفَّد وتسلسل ، والظاهر أن الذي يصفَّد هو مردتهم ، كما جاء في بعض الروايات الصحيحة ، وقد بيَّنا هذا في أجوبة كثيرة ، منها ( 39736 ) و ( 12653 ) و ( 14253 ) ، وفي بعض تلك الأجوبة أن تصفيد أولئك المردة لا يعني عدم وسوستهم ، وهو ما يقضي على الرسالة من أصلها .
والخلاصة : 
أننا لا نرى جواز نشر هذه الرسالة ؛ لما فيها من مخالفات للشرع ؛ ولما فيها من سماجة وهزلية ، ونرى أن مثل هذه الأساليب فيها صرف للناس عن القرآن والسنة ، وأن نفعها المزعوم قد يتركز في الفكرة والأسلوب دون المعنى والمضمون .
والله أعلم .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب
 http://www.islamqa.com/index.php?ref...منتديات

----------


## عبدالله السني

هل هذه الأدعية صحيحة و هل ثوابها كما ذكر؟ //  لا تجوز المداومة على عَمْل من الأعمال الشرعية مِن دعاء أو ذِكْر أو غيره ، وتقييده بأوقات لم يأت في الشريعة تقييدها بها
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شيوخنا الافاضل 
ارجو من حضراتكم بيان صحة هذه الأدعية
(1) ( داوم على قراءته بعد كل صلاة) لسعة الرزق
يا الله يا أحد يا واحد يا موجود
يا جواد يا باسط يا كريم يا وهاب
يا ذا القوة يا غنى يا مغنى
يا فتاح يا رزاق يا عليم يا حكيم
يا حى يا قيوم يا رحمن يا رحيم
يا بديع السموات و الأرض
يا ذا الجلال و الأكرام يا حنان يا منان
انفحن منك بنفحة خير تغنينى بها عمن سواك
" ان تستفتحوا فقد جاءكم الفتح"
"انا فتحنا لك فتحا مبنا"
"نصر من الله و فتح قريب"
اللهم يا غنى يا حميد
يا مبدىء يا معيد يا ودود
يا ذا العرش المجيد يا فعال لما يريد
اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك
و أغننى بفضلك عمن سواك
و احفظنى بما حفظت به الذكر
و انصرنى بما نصرت به الرسل
انك على كل شىء قدير
(2) ( داوم على قراءته 7 مرات صباحا و مساء) لسعة الرزق
يا كريم اللهم يا ذا الرحمة الواسعة
يا مطلعا على السرائر و الضمائر و الهواجس و الخواطر لا يعزب عنك شئ 
أسألك فيضة من فيضان فضلك
و قبضة من نور سلطانك
و أنسا و فرجا من بحر كرمك
أنت بيدك الأمر كله و مقاليد كل شئ
فهب لنا ما تقر به أعيننا و تغنينا عن سؤال غيرك
فانك واسع الكرم كثير الجود حسن الشيم
فببابك نحن واقفون و لجودك الواسع المعروف منتظرون
يا كريم يا رحيم
(3) ( داوم على قراءته و تكراره كثيرا مساء) لفك الكرب و المحن
اللهم صل صلاة جلال و سلم سلام جمال على حضرة حبيبك سيدنا محمد و اغشه اللهم بنورك كما غشيته سحابة التجليات فنظر الى وجهك الكريم و بحقيقة الحقائق كلم مولاه العظيم الذى أعاذه من كل سوء. اللهم فرج كربى كما وعدت " ءامن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه و يكشف السوء" و على اله و صحبه. أمين
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
لعل هذا من أدعية وأذكار الصوفية !
ولا تجوز المداومة على عَمْل من الأعمال الشرعية مِن دعاء أو ذِكْر أو غيره ، وتقييده بأوقات لم يأت في الشريعة تقييدها بها . 
وقد وردت أدعية لإذهاب الْهَمّ والْحُزن ، ولم يَرِد أنها تُقال في أذكار الصباح والمساء . 
فلا يجوز العمل بِما ذُكِر أعلاه . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2998

----------


## عبدالله السني

أنت وعازف المزمار في النار  //  وهو غير صحيح
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أمبارك عليكم الشهر و أعانكم الله على طاعته
السؤال كما طرح في المنتدى .. وجزاكم الله كل خير مقدماً ..
مره كنت قاعدة في مجلس (ممكن اسميه مجلس علم) ..
لانه كان يصير نقاش حول امور الدين وخلافه... 
المهم وحده ذكرت .... عشان تكرهني في الموسيقي ..
عن احد الصحابه اللي تم 40 سنه مايفوته ولا فرض ..
يس مره فات عليه فرض بسبب انه وهو ماشي سمع واحد يعزف علي المزمار..
فتم يسمعه لغايه ما فاتت الصلاه...
(بعد اربعين سنه عمرة مافوت صلاه الا وكانت جماعه)...
المهم لما انتبه لنفسه .. ركض علي المسجد ..
وقابل النبي صبى الله عليه وسلم وهو خارج من المسجد ..
وقال له: اين كنت؟...
قال له: لقد استهواني عازف المزمار فسمعته ونسيت الصلاه...
قال له الرسول الكريم : انت وعازف المزمار في النار....
هذي القصة حقيقية ؟؟!!!!
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
وأعانك الله . 
أول مرة أسمع به ، وهو غير صحيح . 
لأنه يُزعم في هذه القصة أن صحابيا لم تَفُتْه الصلاة أربعين سنة !
وكيف يكون هذا ؟ وعُمر الرسالة ثلاثة وعشرون عاما ؟!
والصلاة إنما فُرَضَت حينما عُرِج بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى السماء ، وكان ذلك قبل الهجرة بِسِنة أو بسنة ونصف .
فأكثر ما يكون أدرك من الصلوات مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أربع عشرة سنة ، فكيف يُقال : لم تَفُتْه الصلاة أربعين سنة ؟!
وأما الموسيقى والمعازف فهي مذمومة مُحرّمة .
وسبق التفصيل في حُكمها هنا :
 http://saaid.net/Doat/assuhaim/132.htm
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2582

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما صحة قول دعاء دخول مكة المكرمة // لا يصح من ذلك شيء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فضلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم حفظه الله وطال عمرك
ما صحة قول ادعية دخول مكة المكرمة ؟
دعاء دخول مكة المكرمة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم اجعل لي بها قراراً وارزقني منها حلالاً اللهم إن الحرم حرمك
و البلد بلدك و الأمن آمنك والعبد عبدك جئتك بذنوب كثيرة وأعمال
سيئة أسألك مسألة المضطرين اليك المشفقين من عذابك أن تستقبلني 
بمحض عفوك وأن تدخلني فسيح جنتك جنة النعيم اللهم إن هذا الحرم حرمك
وحرم رسولك فحرم لحمي ودمي و عظمي على النار
ما صحة قول دعاء وصول باب السلام
دعاء وصول باب السلام
اللهم أنت السلام ومنك السلام فحينا ربنا بالسلام وادخلنا الجنة
دارك دار السلام تباركت وتعاليت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام اللهم افتح لي
أبواب رحمتك ومغفرتك وادخلني فيها بسم الله والحمد لله
والصلاة و السلام على رسول الله
ما صحة قول دعاء معاينة البيت العتيق ؟
دعاء معاينة البيت العتيق
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير 
أعوذ برب البيت من الفقر ومن عذاب القبر و ضيق الصدر وصلي الله على سيدنا
محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم اللهم زد بيتك هذا تشريفاً وتكريماً وتعظيماً ومهابة
ورفعة و براً وزد يارب من كرمه وشرفه وعظمه تشريفاً وتعظيماً ومهابة ورفعة وبراً
ما صحة قول دعاء دخول من باب بنى شيبه ؟
دعاء من دخل من باب بني شيبه
رب ادخلني واخرجني مخرج صدق واجعل لي من لدنك سلطاناً 
نصيراً وقل جاء الحق وزهق الباطل إن الباطل كان زهوقاً وننزل
من القران ماهو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين ولا يزيد الظالمين 
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وحَفِظَك الله وَرَعَاك . 
لا يصح من ذلك شيء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وتفصيل ذلك :
دعاء دخول مكة :
قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله : فإذا دخلت المسجد فلا تنس أن تقدم رجلك اليمنى ، وتقول : " اللهم صل على محمد وسلم ، اللهم افتح لي أبواب رحمتك " . أو : " أعوذ بالله العظيم وبوجهه الكريم وسلطانه القديم من الشيطان الرجيم " . فإذا رأى الكعبة رفع يديه إن شاء لثبوته عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، ولم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هنا دعاء خاص ، فيدعو بما تيسر له ، وإن دعا بدعاء عمر : " اللهم أنت السلام ومنك السلام فحينا ربنا بالسلام " ، فَحَسَن لِثُبُوتِه عنه رضي الله عنه . اهـ . 
وعَدّ الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله القول قبالة باب الكعبة : اللهم إن البيت بيتك والحرم حرمك والأمن أمنك وهذا مقام العائد بك من النار مشيرا إلى مقام إبراهيم عليه السلام . عَدَّه مِن البِدَع .
وأما هذا " كان إذا نظر إلى البيت قال اللهم زد بيتك هذا تشريفا وتعظيما وتكريما وبرا ومثابة " ، فقد حَكَم عليه الشيخ الألباني بالوضْع ، أي : أنه موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
ولا يصح تخصيص باب بني شيبة بِدعاء ، ولا تخصيص أي من أشواط الطواف أو السعي بِدعاء مُعيّن .
والله أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2521

----------


## عبدالله السني

قصة مالك بن دينار والقصر // إسنادها مُظلِم ، ومتنها مُنكَر .
السؤال:
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الكريم و بارك الله فيكم 
نود ان نعرف من حضرتكم مدي صحة هذه القصة 
لا حرمنا الله من علمكم 
أنبأنا الشيخ أبو الفرج قال: ثنا أبو بكر الصوفي قال: أنبأنا علي بن عبد الله قال: أنبأنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن باكويه: قال ثنا إبراهيم بن محمد الفقيه المالكي قال: ثنا يوسف بن أحمد الواعظ قال: ثنا العباس بن محمد المطهري قال: ثنا الحسن بن أبي مريم العسكري حدثني جعفر بن سليمان قال: مررت أنا ومالك بن دينار بالبصرة فبينا نحن ندور فيها مررنا بقصر يعمر وإذا شاب جالس ما رأيت أحسن وجهاً منه وإذا هو يأمر ببناء القصر ويقول: افعلوا واصنعوا فقال لي مالك: ما ترى إلى هذا الشاب وإلى حسن وجهه وحرصه على هذا البناء؟ ما أحوجني إلى أن أسأل ربي أن يخلصه فلعله يجعله من شباب الجنة! يا جعفر! ادخل بنا إليه قال جعفر: فدخلنا فسلمنا فرد السلام ولم يعرف مالكاً فلما عرفوه إياه قام إليه فقال: حاجة؟ قال: كم نويت أن تنفق على هذا القصر؟ قال: مائة ألف درهم قال: ألا تعطيني هذا المال فأضعه في حقه وأضمن لك على الله تعالى قصراً خيراً من هذا القصر بولدانه وخدمه وقبابه وخيمه من ياقوتة حمراء مرصع بالجواهر ترابه الزعفران وملاطه المسك أفيح من قصرك هذا لا يخرب لا تمسه يدان ولم يبنه بناء قال: له الجليل كن؟ فكان؟ 
قال: أجلني الليلة وبكر علي غدوة قال جعفر: فبات مالك وهو يفكر في الشاب فلما كان في وقت السحر دعا وأكثر من الدعاء فلما أصبحنا غدونا فإذا بالشاب جالس فلما عاين مالكاً هش إليه ثم قال: ما تقول في ما قلت بالأمس؟ قال: تفعل؟ قال: نعم فأحضر البدر ودعا بدواة وقرطاس ثم كتب: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم هذا ما ضمن مالك بن دينار لفلان بن فلان: إني ضمنت لك على الله قصراً بدل قصرك بصفته كما وصفت والزيادة على الله واشتريت لك بهذا المال قصراً في الجنة أفيح من ظل ظليل بقرب العزيز الجليل ثم طوى الكتاب ودفعه إلى الشاب وحملنا المال فما أمسى مالك وقد بقي عنده مقدار قوت ليلة فما أتى على الشاب أربعون ليلة حتى صلى مالك ذات يوم الغداة فلما انفتل فإذا بالكتاب في المحراب موضوع فأخذه مالك فنشره فإذا في ظهره مكتوب بلا مداد: 
هذه براءة من الله العزيز الحكيم لمالك بن دينار: إنا وفينا الشاب القصر الذي ضمنت له وزيادة سبعين ضعفاً قال: فبقي مالك متعجباً وأخذ الكتاب فقمنا فذهبنا إلى منزل الشاب فأقبلنا فإذا الباب مسود والبكاء في الدار فقلنا:ما فعل الشاب؟ قالوا: مات بالأمس فأحضرنا الغاسل فقلنا: أنت غسلته؟ قال: نعم قال مالك: فحدثنا كيف صنعت؟ قال: قال لي قبل الموت: إذا أنا مت وكفنتني اجعل هذا الكتاب بين كفني وبدني فجعلت الكتاب بين كفنه وبدنه ودفنته معه فأخرج مالك الكتاب فقال الغاسل: هذا الكتاب بعينه والذي قبضه لقد جعلته بين كفنه وبدنه بيدي قال: فكثر البكاء فقام شاب فقال: يا مالك؟ خذ مني مائتي ألف درهم واضمن لي مثل هذا قال: هيهات؟؟! كان ما كان وفات ما فات والله يحكم ما يريد! فكلما ذكر مالك الشاب بكى ودعا له.
كتاب التوابين بن قدامة 
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك . 
إسنادها مُظلِم ، ومتنها مُنكَر . 
ولا أحد يضمن على الله الجنة لأحد مِن خَلْقِه . 
ألا ترى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنكر على عائشة رضي الله عنها قولها في صَبِيّ مِن صِبيان الأنصار : عصفور من عصافير الجنة ؟ فقال لها عليه الصلاة والسلام : أو لا تدرين ؟ أن الله خلق الجنة وخلق النار ، فخلق لهذه أهْلاً ، ولهذه أهْلاً . رواه مسلم . 
ولَمَّا قالت أم العلاء رضي الله عنها عن عثمان بن مظعون رضي الله عنه : رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ أَبَا السَّائِبِ ، فَشَهَادَتِي عَلَيْكَ لَقَدْ أَكْرَمَكَ اللَّهُ . فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : وَمَا يُدْرِيكِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَكْرَمَهُ ؟ فَقُلْتُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، فَمَنْ يُكْرِمُهُ اللَّهُ ؟ فَقَالَ : أَمَّا هُوَ فَقَدْ جَاءَهُ الْيَقِينُ ، وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لأَرْجُو لَهُ الْخَيْرَ . وَاللَّهِ مَا أَدْرِي - وَأَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي . قَالَتْ : فَوَاللَّهِ لا أُزَكِّي أَحَدًا بَعْدَهُ أَبَدًا . رواه البخاري . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2150

----------


## أم عاصم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك على هذا الموضوع المهم لأننا فعلاً نتلقى مثل هذه الرسائل باستمرار وتجد تناقلها بين الناس سريعاً

----------


## عبدالله السني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك على هذا الموضوع المهم لأننا فعلاً نتلقى مثل هذه الرسائل باستمرار وتجد تناقلها بين الناس سريعاً


وجزاكم أخيه وحفظكم المولى من كل شر..
أشكر لكم مشاركتكم و وفقكم الله الى كل خير ونفع بكم..

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث سرد أسماء الله الحسنى // ويجب التنبيه على ضعف الحديث بهذا الطول
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شيخنا الفاضل : وقع تحت يدي كتاب يعرض شرح لأسماء الله الحسنى التي وردت في رواية الترمذي والتي ضعفها أهل العلم من أمثال الشيخ ابن تيميه
فما موقفنا من هذا الكتاب ؟ وهل يجوز نشره أم لا ؟ وهل يجب ذكر بأن الحديث ضعيف في هذا الكتاب ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
حديث سرد أسماء الله الحسنى هو من رواية الإمام الترمذي – رحمه الله -:
فعن أبي هريرة [-رضي الله عنه -] قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : » إن لله تسعة وتسعين اسمًا من أحصاها دخل الجنة، هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم، الملك القدوس، السلام المؤمن، المهيمن، العزيز، الجبَّار، المتكبّر، الخالق البارئ، المصوِّر، الغفَّار، القهَّار، الوهّاب، الرزَّاق، الفتّاح، العليم، القابض الباسط، الخافض الرَّافع، المعز المذلّ، السميع البصير، الحكم العدل، اللطيف، الخبير، الحليم، العظيم، الغفور، الشكور، العليّ، الكبير، الحفيظ، المقيت، الحسيب، الجليل، الكريم، الرّقيب، المجيب، الواسع، الحكيم. الودود، المجيد، الباعث الشهيد، الحق، الوكيل، القوي، المتين، الولي، الحميد، المحصي، المبدي، المعيد، المحيي، المميت، الحي القيوم، الواجد الماجد، الواحد، الصمّد، القادر، المقتدر، المقدّم، المؤخِّر، الأول الآخر، الظاهر الباطن، الوالي المتعالي، البرّ ، التواب، المنتقم. العفو، الرؤوف، مالك الملك، ذو الجلال والإكرام، المقسط الجامع، الغني المغني، المانع، الضار النّافع، النور، الهادي، البديع، الباقي، الوارث، الرشيد، الصبور «[ 
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
أهل العلم لا يُثبِتون الأسماء الحسنى من هذه الرواية ؛ فالرواية الصحيحة في الصحيحين وفي غيرهما دون سَرْد ألأسماء الحسنى . 
ويجب التنبيه على ضعف الحديث بهذا الطول ، خاصة في كِتاب يُنشر بين عامة الناس . 
إذ لا تجوز نسبة حديث إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لم يثبت عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام . 
وقد اشترط العلماء في قبول الحديث في فضائل الأعمال أن لا يُنسب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .. 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2328

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث: "كنا جلوسا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالبطحاء فمرت سحابة فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم" // الحديث ضعيف
السؤال:
السلام عليكم
هذا حديث وجدته في أحد المنتديات التي تبحث في الكون، فأردت معرفة مدى صحته ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفا .
عن عباس بن عبد المطلب قال : كنا جلوسا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالبطحاء فمرت سحابة فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
( أتدرون ما هذا قال قلنا السحاب قال والمزن قال قلنا والمزن قال والعنان قال فسكتنا فقال هل تدرون كم بين السماء والأرض قال قلنا الله ورسوله أعلم , قال بينهما مسيرة خمسمائة سنة ومن كل سماء إلى سماء مسيرة خمسمائة سنة 
وكثف كل سماء مسيرة خمسمائة سنة وفوق السماء السابعة بحر بين أسفله وأعلاه كما بين السماء والأرض ثم فوق ذلك ثمانية أوعال بين ركبهن وأظلافهن كما بين السماء والأرض ثم فوق ذلك العرش بين أسفله وأعلاه كما بين السماء والأرض والله فوق ذلك وليس يخفى عليه من أعمال بني آدم شيء ) وقال الترمذي هذ حديث حسن .
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وأعانك الله . 
الحديث ضعيف . فقد ضعفه الشيخ الألباني . وقال الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط : إسناده ضعيف جدا . 
والله أعلم . 
المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2819

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث:"أعطيت أمتي خمس خصال في رمضان , لمم تعطها أمة قبلهم" // حديث ضعيف ، بل هو شديد الضعف
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
(ويغفر لهم في آخر ليلة ) وردت في حديث ضعيف وهذا الذي نعلمه ..
حديث أبي هريرة , قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أعطيت أمتي خمس خصال في رمضان , لمم تعطها أمة قبلهم : خلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك وتستغفر لهم الملائكة حتى يفطروا , ويزين الله عز وجل كل يوم جنته , ثم يقول : يوشك عبادي الصالحون أن يلقوا عنهم المؤنة والأذى ويصيروا إليك , ويصفد فيه مردة الشياطين , فلا يخلصوا فيه إلى ما كانوا يخلصون إليه في غيره , ويغفر لهم في آخر ليلة قيل : يا رسول الله , أهي ليلة القدر ؟.... الحديث )
وقد يُستدل بها في كثير من المواضع ..فهل وردت في أحاديث صحيحة ؟ وجزاك الله خيرا
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيرا .
الحديث المذكور ، وأوله : " أُعْطِيت أمتي خمس خصال ... " حديث ضعيف ، بل هو شديد الضعف ، كما بينه الشيخ الألباني والشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط . 
ولا أعلم أنه ورَد في ذلك حديث صحيح .والله أعلم .
المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=3317

----------


## عبدالله السني

قصه هاروت وماروت .. هل صحيحه ؟؟  //  هذا باطل ولا تصح نسبته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
السؤال:
اخي الفاضل ..
هل كل ما في هذه القصه صحيحه ...؟؟؟ ذكر التوابين من الملائكة عليهم السلام ـ قصة هاروت و ماروت 
أخبرنا أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن أحمد بن النقور رحمه الله ، أنبأ الأمين أبو طالب عبد القادر بن محمد اليوسفي ، أنبأ ابن المذهب ، أنبأ أبو بكر القطيعي ، ثنا عبد الله بن أحمد ، ثنا أبي رحمه الله ، ثنا يحيى ابن أبي بكير ثنا زهير بن محمد ، عن موسى بن جبير ، عن نافع ، عن عبد الله بن عمر أنه سمع نبي الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : 
إن آدم عليه السلام لما أهبطه الله إلى الأرض قالت الملائكة : أي ربنا : أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها و يسفك الدماء و نحن نسبح بحمدك و نقدس لك ؟ قال : إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون . قالوا : ربنا ! نحن أطوع لك من بني آدم . قال الله تعالى للملائكة : هلموا ملكين من الملائكة حتى نهبطهما إلى الأرض فتنظروا كيف يعملان . قالوا : ربنا ! هاروت و ماروت . فأهبطا إلى الأرض و مثلت لهما الزهرة امرأة من أحسن البشر ، فجاءتهما ، فسألاها نفسها ، قالت : لا و الله ! حتى تتكلما بهذه الكلمة من الإشراك . 
فقالا : لا و الله ! لا نشرك بالله شيئاً أبداً . فذهبت عنهما ثم رجعت بصبي تحمله ، فسألاها نفسها ، فقالت : لا و الله ! حتى تقتلا هذا الصبي ، فقالا : لا و الله ! لا نقتله أبداً ، فذهبت ثم رجعت بقدح خمر تحمله ، فسألاها نفسها ، فقالت : لا و الله ! حتى تشربا هذا الخمر ، فشربا حتى سكرا ، فوقعا عليها و قتلا الصبي . فلما أفاقا ، قالت المرأة : و الله ما تركتما شيئاً مما أبيتماه إلا فعلتماه حين سكرتما ، فخيرا بين عذاب الدنيا و الآخرة ، فاختارا عذاب الدنيا . 
أخبرنا أبو العباس أحمد بن المبارك بن سعد ، أنا جدي لأمي أبو المعالي ثابت بن بندار ، أنا أبو علي بن دوما ، أنا أبو علي الباقرحي أنا الحسن بن علويه ، أنا إسماعيل ، أنا إسحاق بن بشر ، عن جويبر عن الضحاك عن مكحول عن معاذ ، قال : 
لما أن أفاقا جاءهما جبريل عليه السلام من عند الله عز و جل و هما يبكيان ، فبكى معهما و قال لهما : ما هذه البلية التي أجحف بكما بلاؤها و شقاؤها ؟ فبكيا إليه ، فقال لهما : إن ربكما يخيركما بين عذاب الدنيا و أن تكونا عنده في الآخرة في مشيئته ، إن شاء عذبكما ، و إن شاء رحمكما ، و إن شئتما عذاب الآخرة . فعلما أن الدنيا منقطعة 
و أن الآخرة دائمة ، و أن الله بعباده رؤوف رحيم . فاختارا عذاب الدنيا و أن يكونا في المشيئة عند الله . قال : فهما ببابل فاسر معلقين بين جبلين في غار تحت الأرض ، يعذبان كل يوم طر في النهار إلى الصيحة . و لما رأت ذلك الملائكة خفقت بأجنحتها في البيت ، ثم قالوا : اللهم اغفر لولد آدم ، عجباً كيف يعبدون الله و يطيعونه على ما لهم من الشهوات و اللذات !
و قال الكلبي : فاستغفرت الملائكة بعد ذلك لولد آدم ، فذلك قوله سبحانه : و الملائكة يسبحون بحمد ربهم و يستغفرون لمن في الأرض . 
و روي عن ابن عباس أن الله تعالى قال للملائكة : انتخبوا ثلاثة من أفاضلكم ، فانتخبوا عزرا و عزرايل و عزويا . فكانوا إذا هبطوا إلى الأرض كانوا في حد بني آدم و طبائعهم . فلما رأى ذلك عزرا و عرف الفتنة ، علم أن لا طاقة له . فاستغفر ربه عز و جل و استقاله فأقاله . فروي أنه لم يرفع رأسه بعد حياء من الله تعالى . 
قال الربيع بن أنس : لما ذهب عن هاروت و ماروت السكر عرفا ما وقعا فيه من الخطيئة و ندما ، و أرادا أن يصعدا إلى السماء فلم يستطيعا و لم يؤذن لهما . فبكيا بكاء طويلاً و ضاقا ذرعاً بأمرهما . ثم أتيا إدريس عليه السلام و قالا له : ادع لنا ربك فإنا سمعنا بك تذكر بخير في السماء . فدعا لهما فاستجيب له ، و خيرا بين عذاب الدنيا و الآخرة . 
و روي أن الملائكة ، لما قالوا لله تبارك و تعالى : أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها و يسفك الدماء ، طافوا حول العرش أربعة آلاف عام يعتذرون إلى الله عز و جل من اعتراضهم . 
جزاك الله كل خير ..
الجواب: 
هذا باطل ولا تصح نسبته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإنما هي من أخبار بني إسرائيل مما كان يقصه كعب الأحبار .
ولذا لما ذَكَر ابن كثير هذه القصص ، وذكر أن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما رواها عن كعب الأحبار قال : فهذا أصح وأثبت إلى عبد الله بن عمر من الإسنادين المتقدمين ، وسالم أثبت في أبيه من مولاه نافع ، فَدَار الحديث ورجع إلى نقل كعب الأحبار عن كتب بني إسرائيل ، والله أعلم . اهـ .
فالصحيح أن هذه القصة باطلة ولا تصح .
والله تعالى أعلم .
المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=4132

----------


## عبدالله السني

صحة هذا الحديث: لن تتزوج الا المرأة التي كتبت لك  //  لا يصح بل هو أشبه بالموضوع المكذوب
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فضيلة الشيخ السحيم جزاك الله عنا خيرا 
قرأت هذا الحديث في احد المنتديات وحاولت التأكد منه فلم افلح، روي أن رجلا آتى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله أنى أريد ان أتزوج، فادع الله ان يرزقني زوجة صالحة فقال الرسول :
لو دعا جبريل وميكائيل وآنا معهما ما تزوجت الا المرأة التي كتب الله لك فانه ينادى في السماء : الا أن مرآة فلان بن فلان لفلانة بنت فلانة، فهل هذا الحديث صحيح بارك الله فيكم ؟
مع دعائي لكم بطول العمر والعمل الصالح
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيراً ، وبارك الله فيك
لا يصح بل هو أشبه بالموضوع المكذوب ، لأنه يُخالِف سُنن الله ، ويُخالِف ما دل عليه القرآن والسنة من فائدة الدعاء والأمر بالدعاء والحثّ عليه .فإن الدعاء يَنفع مما نَزَل ومما لم يَنْزِل ، كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام .
لا يُغني حذر من قدر ، والدعاء ينفع مما نزل ومما لم يَنْزِل ، وإن البلاء ليَنْزِل فيتلقاه الدعاء ، فَيَعْتَلِجَان إلى يوم القيامة . رواه الحاكم ، وقال : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه . وحَسَّنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع .
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : لا يَرُدّ القدر إلا الدعاء . رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره .والذي قدّر الأقدار هو سبحانه وتعالى الذي أمر بالدعاء ، ولا تعارض بين الأمر والتقدير .
فالدعاء مُعالجة لأقدار الله بأقدار الله ، كما قال عمر رضي الله عنه . والله تعالى أعلم .
المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=3558

----------


## عبدالله السني

جبريل عليه السلام دخل على يوسف السجن // هذا مما يُروى عن بني إسرائيل ، ومع ذلك هو ضعيف
السؤال:
شيخنا الكريم حفظه الله ورعاه
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حدثنا القاسم بن هاشم ، نا الخطاب بن عثمان ، ثنا محمد بن عمر ، عن رجل من أهل الكوفة « أن جبريل ، عليه السلام دخل على يوسف السجن فقال : يا طيب من أدخلك علي هاهنا ؟ قال : أنت أدخلتني ، قال : قل : اللهم يا شاهدا غير غائب ، ويا قريبا غير بعيد ، ويا غالبا غير مغلوب ، اجعل لي من أمري فرجا ومخرجا ، وارزقني من حيث لا أحتسب »
وجزاكم الله خيراً
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
هذا مما يُروى عن بني إسرائيل ، ومع ذلك هو ضعيف ، ففي إسناده راوٍ مُبهم 
فقد رواه ابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب " الفَرَج والشدّة " من طريق " محمد بن عمر " ، وهو يرويه عن " رجل من أهل الكوفة " ، وهذه جَهَالة ، وهي تُضعف الحديث . 
مع أنه لو ثبت الإسناد فليس عليه مُعوّل ؛ لأنه مما يُروى عن بني إسرائيل ، ولا مُستند ولا شاهِد له . 
والله تعالى أعلم . 
المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=1956

----------


## عبدالله السني

حكم مثل هذه الصلوات على النبي //  هذه مِن الصلوات الْمُحْدَثَة الْمُبْتَدَعة
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خير 
هذا أيضا موضوع في المنتدى ....وجاءني شك مما احتوت عليه من ألفاظ مع علمي أن هذه طريقة مبتدعة في كيفية الصلاة على النبي (الصيغة )
وأحدهم أخبرني أن هناك أخطاء كـ الصلاة على التربة ! والصلاة على الروضة!! فما قولكم وحتى أتخذ الإجراء اللازم
اللهم صل على محمد مادامت الصلاة وصل على محمد مادامت الرحمة وصل على محمد مادامت البركات وصل على روح محمد في الارواح وصل على صورة محمد في الصور وصل على اسم محمد في الاسماء وصل على نفس محمد في النفوس وصل على قلب محمد في القلوب وصل على قبر محمد في القبور وصل على روضة محمد في الرياض وصل على جسد محمد في الاجساد وصل على تربة محمد في التراب وصل على خير خلقه سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه وازواجه وذرياته واهل بيتة واحبابه اجمعين برحمتك يا ارحم الرا حمين
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، وجزاك الله خيرا
هذه مِن الصلوات الْمُحْدَثَة الْمُبْتَدَعة ، وأفضل الصلوات على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما علَّمه لأصحابه ، وهي الصلاة الإبراهيمية ، وقد جاءت بِعدّة صِيَغ . 
أما هذه الصلوات فهي مُحْدَثَة مُبْتَدَعة ، وهل الله يُصلي على الـتُّرْبَة ؟! وهل يُصلِّي على الروضة ؟!
صلاة الله على عَبده هي ثناؤه عليه . قَالَ أَبُو الْعَالِيَةِ : صَلاةُ اللَّهِ ثَنَاؤُهُ عَلَيْهِ عِنْدَ الْمَلائِكَةِ ، وَصَلاةُ الْمَلائِكَةِ الدُّعَاءُ . علّقه البخاري .
ولو كانتْ تلك الصلوات الْمُحْدَثَة خيرا لَسَبَقَنا إليه أحرص الناس على الخير ، أعْني أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ورضي الله عنهم . 
والله تعالى أعلم . 
المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=61

----------


## عبدالله السني

حكم هذه الرسالة : بيت للتمليك .. لا يفوتك ! يُطلّ على ثلاث واجهات؟ // لا يَجوز تناقل مثل هذه الرسالة ، ولو سَلِم مقصد المرسِل . 
السؤال :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما حكم هذه الرسالة :
بيت للتمليك .. لا يفوتك !
يُطلّ على ثلاث واجهات :
1 – عرش الرحمن
2 – قصر الرسول
3 – نهر الكوثر
المكان :
جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض
والثمن زهيد جدا :
فقط 12 ركعة سنة في اليوم والليلة .
الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا يَجوز تناقل مثل هذه الرسالة ، ولو سَلِم مقصد المرسِل .
وسلامة المقصد لا تُسوِّغ العمل .
ومن أين أتى كاتب هذه الرسالة بهذا القول ؟
من قال إن القصر الذي يُبنى لمن صلى لله ثنتي عشرة ركعة في اليوم والليلة يكون تحت عرش الرحمن ، ويُقابِل قصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويُقابِل أيضا نهر الكوثر ؟
هذا من جهة .
ومن جهة أخرى فإن هذا من تجسيد الثواب ، والثواب أمر غيبي لا يَعلمه إلا الله ، ولا يَجوز تجسيد ثواب الأعمال ، ولا تصويرها بصورة محسوسة .
لأن عالم الغيب لا عَهْد للإنسان به حتى يُصوّره أو يَتصوّره .
وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الجنة : قال الله تعالى : أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ، ولا أذن سمعت ، ولا خَطَرَ على قلب بشر . رواه البخاري ومسلم .
فنعيم الجنة لم يَخطُر على قلب بشر ، فكيف يُمكن تصويره ؟
والله تعالى أعلم .
شبكة مشكاة الإسلامية
 http://www.almeshkat.net/index.php?pg=fatawa&ref=926

----------


## عبدالله السني

حوار إبليس مع الرسول والمؤمنين // وهو حديث موضوع مكذوب لا تجوز روايته ولا تناقله ولا نشره بين الناس إلا على سبيل التحذير منه ، وبيان كذبه .
السؤال:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلى فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظه الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو منكم تبيان حال هذا الحديث الذي ورد لي عبر البريد الالكتروني:.
حوار ابليس مع الرسول والمؤمنين
عن معاذ بن جبل رضى الله عنه عن ابن عباس قال : كنا مع رسول الله في بيت رجل من الأنصار
في جماعة فنادى منادِ : يا أهل المنزل .. أتأذنون لي بالدخول ولكم إليّ حاجة؟ 
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أتعلمون من المنادي؟ 
فقالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم 
فقال رسول الله : هذا إبليس اللعين لَعَنَه الله تعالى 
فقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : أتأذن لي يا رسول الله أن أقتله؟ 
فقال النبي : مهلاً يا عمر .. أما علمت أنه من المُنظَرين إلي يوم الوقت المعلوم؟ لكن افتحوا له الباب فإنه مأمور ، فافهموا عنه ما يقول واسمعوا منه ما يحدثكم 
قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : فَفُتِحَ له الباب فدخل علينا فإذا هو شيخ أعور وفي لحيته سبع شعرات كشعر الفرس الكبير ، وأنيابه خارجة كأنياب الخنزير وشفتاه كشفتي الثور 
فقال : السلام عليك يا محمد .. السلام عليكم يا جماعة المسلمين 
فقال النبي : السلام لله يا لعين ، قد سمعت حاجتك ما هي 
فقال له إبليس : يا محمد ما جئتك اختياراً ولكن جئتك إضطراراً 
فقال النبي : وما الذي اضطرك يا لعين 
فقال : أتاني ملك من عند رب العزة فقال إن الله تعالى يأمرك أن تأتي لمحمد وأنت صاغر ذليل متواضع وتخبره كيف مَكرُكَ ببني آدم وكيف إغواؤك لهم ، وتَصدُقَه في أي شيء يسألك ، فوعزتي وجلالي لئن كذبته بكذبة واحدة ولم تَصدُقَه لأجعلنك رماداً تذروه الرياح ولأشمتن الأعداء بك ، وقد جئتك يا محمد كما أُمرت فاسأل عما شئت فإن لم أَصدُقَك فيما سألتني عنه شَمَتَت بي الأعداء وما شيء أصعب من شماتة الأعداء 
فقال رسول الله : إن كنت صادقا فأخبرني مَن أبغض الناس إليك؟ 
فقال : أنت يا محمد أبغض خلق الله إليّ ، ومن هو على مثلك 
فقال النبي : ماذا تبغض أيضاً؟ 
فقال : شاب تقي وهب نفسه لله تعالى 
قال : ثم من؟ 
فقال : عالم وَرِع 
قال : ثم من؟ 
فقال : من يدوم على طهارة ثلاثة 
قال : ثم من؟ 
فقال : فقير صبور إذا لم يصف فقره لأحد ولم يشك ضره 
فقال : وما يدريك أنه صبور؟ 
فقال : يا محمد إذا شكا ضره لمخلوق مثله ثلاثة أيام لم يكتب الله له عمل الصابرين 
فقال : ثم من؟ 
فقال : غني شاكر 
فقال النبي : وما يدريك أنه شكور؟ 
فقال : إذا رأيته يأخذ من حله ويضعه في محله 
فقال النبي : كيف يكون حالك إذا قامت أمتي إلى الصلاة؟ 
فقال : يا محمد تلحقني الحمى والرعدة 
فقال : وَلِمَ يا لعين؟ 
فقال : إن العبد إذا سجد لله سجدة رفعه الله درجة 
فقال : فإذا صاموا؟ 
فقال : أكون مقيداً حتى يفطروا 
فقال : فإذا حجوا؟ 
فقال : أكون مجنوناً 
فقال : فإذا قرأوا القرآن؟ 
فقال : أذوب كما يذوب الرصاص على النار 
فقال : فإذا تصدقوا؟ 
فقال : فكأنما يأخذ المتصدق المنشار فيجعلني قطعتين 
فقال له النبي : وَلِمَ ذلك يا أبا مُرّة؟ 
فقال : إن في الصدقة أربع خصال .. وهي أن الله تعالي يُنزِلُ في ماله البركة وحببه إلي حياته ويجعل صدقته حجاباً بينه وبين النار ويدفع بها عنه العاهات والبلايا 
فقال له النبي : فما تقول في أبي بكر؟ 
فقال : يا محمد لَم يُطعني في الجاهلية فكيف يُطعني في الإسلام 
فقال : فما تقول في عمر بن الخطاب؟ 
فقال : والله ما لقيته إلا وهربت منه 
فقال : فما تقول في عثمان بن عفان؟ 
فقال : استحى ممن استحت منه ملائكة الرحمن 
فقال : فما تقول في علي بن أبي طالب؟ 
فقال : ليتني سلمت منه رأساً برأس ويتركني وأتركه ولكنه لم يفعل ذلك قط 
فقال رسول الله : الحمد لله الذي أسعد أمتي وأشقاك إلى يوم معلوم 
فقال له إبليس اللعين : هيهات هيهات .. وأين سعادة أمتك وأنا حي لا أموت
إلي يوم معلوم! وكيف تفرح على أمتك وأنا أدخل عليهم في مجاري الدم
واللحم وهم لا يروني ، فوالذي خلقني وانظَرَني إلي يوم يبعثون لأغوينهم
أجمعين .. جاهلهم وعالمهم وأميهم وقارئهم وفاجرهم وعابدهم إلا عباد الله المخلصين 
فقال : ومن هم المخلصون عندك؟ 
فقال : أما علمت يا محمد أن من أحب الدرهم والدينار ليس بمخلص لله تعالى
، وإذا رأيت الرجل لا يحب الدرهم والدينار ولا يحب المدح والثناء علمت أنه
مخلص لله تعالى فتركته ، وأن العبد ما دام يحب المال والثناء وقلبه متعلق 
بشهوات الدنيا فإنه أطوع مما أصف لكم!
أما علمت أن حب المال من أكبر الكبائر يا محمد ، أما علمت أن حب الرياسة 
من أكبر الكبائر ، وإن التكبر من أكبر الكبائر 
يا محمد أما علمت إن لي سبعين ألف ولد
، ولكل ولد منهم سبعون ألف شيطان فمنهم من قد وَكّلتُه بالعلماء ومنهم قد وكلته بالشباب ومنهم من وكلته بالمشايخ ومنهم من وكلته بالعجائز ، أم
ا الشبّان فليس بيننا وبينهم خلاف وأما الصبيان فيلعبون بهم كيف شاؤا، ومنهم من قد وكلته بالعُبّاد ومنهم من قد وكلته بالزهاد فيدخلون عليهم فيخرجوهم من حال إلي حال ومن باب إلي باب حتى يسبّوهم بسبب من
الأسباب فآخذ منهم الإخلاص وهم يعبدون الله تعالى بغير إخلاص وما يشعرون 
أما علمت يا محمد أن (برصيص) الراهب أخلص لله سبعين سنة ، كان يعافي 
بدعوته كل من كان سقيماً فلم اتركه حتى زني وقتل وكفر وهو الذي ذكره الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز بقوله تعالى كمثل الشيطان إذ قال للإنسان أكفر فلما كفر قال إني بريء منك إني أخاف الله رب العالمين 
أما علمت يا محمد أن الكذب منّي وأنا أول من كذب ومن كذب فهو صديقي ، ومن حلف بالله كاذباً فهو حبيبي ، أما علمت يا محمد أني حلفت لآدم وحواء بالله إني لكما لمن الناصحين .. فاليمين الكاذبة سرور قلبي ، والغيبة والنميمة فاكهتي وفرحي ، وشهادة الزور قرة عيني ورضاي ، ومن حلف بالطلاق يوشك أن يأثم ولو كان مرة واحدة ولو كان صادقاً ، فإنه من عَوّدَ لسانه بالطلاق حُرّمَت عليه زوجته! ثم لا يزالون يتناسلون إلي يوم القيامة فيكونون كلهم أولاد زنا فيدخلون النار من أجل كلمة 
يا محمد إن من أمتك من يؤخر الصلاة ساعة فساعة .. كلما يريد أن يقوم إلي الصلاة لَزِمته فأوسوس له وأقول له الوقت باقٍ وأنت في شغل ، حتى يؤخرها ويصليها في غير وقتها فَيُضرَبَ بها في وجهه ، فإن هو غلبني أرسلت إليه واحدة من شياطين الإنس تشغله عن وقتها ، فإن غلبني في ذلك تركته حتى إذا كان في الصلاة قلت له انظر يميناً وشمالاً فينظر .. فعند ذلك أمسح بيدي على وجه وأُقَبّلَ ما بين عينيه وأقول له قد أتيت ما لا يصح أبداً ، وأنت تعلم يا محمد من أَكثَرَ الالتفات في الصلاة يُضرَب ، فإذا صلى وحده أمرته بالعجلة فينقرها كما ينقر الديك الحبة ويبادر بها ، فإن غلبني وصلى في الجماعة ألجمته بلجام ثم أرفع رأسه قبل الإمام وأضعه قبل الإمام وأنت تعلم أن من فعل ذلك بطلت صلاته ، ويمسخ الله رأسه رأس حمار يوم القيامة ، فإن غلبني في ذلك أمرته أن يفرقع أصابعه في الصلاة حتى يكون من المسبحين لي وهو في الصلاة ، فإن غلبني في ذلك نفخت في أنفه حتى يتثاءب وهو في الصلاة فإن لم يضع يده على فيه (فمه) دخل الشيطان في جوفه فيزداد بذلك حرصاً في الدنيا وحباً لها ويكون سميعاً مطيعاً لنا ، وأي سعادة لأمتك وأنا آمر المسكين أنا يدعَ الصلاة وأقول ليست عليك صلاة إنما هي على الذي أنعم الله عليه بالعافية لأن الله تعالي يقول ولا على المريض حرج ، وإذا أفقت صليت ما عليك حتى يموت كافراً فإذا مات تاركاً للصلاة وهو في مرضه لقي الله تعالى وهو غضبان عليه يا محمد 
وإن كنت كذبت أو زغت فأسال الله أن يجعلني رماداً ، يا محمد أتفرح بأمتك وأنا أُخرج سدس أمتك من الإسلام؟ 
فقال النبي : يا لعين من جليسك؟ 
فقال : آكل الربا 
فقال : فمن صديقك؟ 
فقال : الزاني 
فقال: فمن ضجيعك؟ 
فقال : السكران 
فقال : فمن ضيفك؟ 
فقال : السارق 
فقال : فمن رسولك؟ 
فقال : الساحر 
فقال : فما قرة عينيك؟ 
فقال : الحلف بالطلاق 
فقال : فمن حبيبك؟ 
فقال : تارك صلاة الجمعة 
فقال رسول الله : يا لعين فما يكسر ظهرك؟ 
فقال : صهيل الخيل في سبيل الله 
فقال : فما يذيب جسمك؟ 
فقال : توبة التائب 
فقال : فما ينضج كبدك؟ 
فقال : كثرة الاستغفار لله تعالي بالليل والنهار 
فقال : فما يخزي وجهك؟ 
فقال : صدقة السر 
فقال : فما يطمس عينيك؟ 
فقال : صلاة الفجر 
فقال : فما يقمع رأسك؟ 
فقال : كثرة الصلاة في الجماعة 
فقال : فمن أسعد الناس عندك؟ 
فقال : تارك الصلاة عامداً 
فقال : فأي الناس أشقي عندك؟ 
فقال : البخلاء 
فقال : فما يشغلك عن عملك؟ 
فقال : مجالس العلماء 
فقال : فكيف تأكل؟ 
فقال : بشمالي وبإصبعي 
فقال : فأين تستظل أولادك في وقت الحرور والسموم؟ 
فقال : تحت أظفار الإنسان 
فقال النبي : فكم سألت من ربك حاجة؟ 
فقال : عشرة أشياء 
فقال : فما هي يا لعين؟ 
فقال : سألته أن يشركني في بني آدم في مالهم وولدهم فأشركني فيهم وذلك قوله تعالى وشاركهم في الأموال والأولاد وَعِدهُم وما يَعِدهُم الشيطان إلا غروراً ، وكل مال لا يُزَكّى فإني آكل منه وآكل من كل طعام خالطه الربا والحرام ، وكل مال لا يُتَعَوَذ عليه من الشيطان الرجيم ، وكل من لا يتعوذ عند الجماع إذا جامع زوجته فإن الشيطان يجامع معه فيأتي الولد سامعاً ومطيعاً ، ومن ركب دابة يسير عليها في غير طلب حلال فإني رفيقه لقوله تعالي وأجلب عليهم بخيلك ورجلك 
وسألته أن يجعل لي بيتاً فكان الحمام لي بيتاً 
وسألته أن يجعل لي مسجداً فكان الأسواق 
وسألته أن يجعل لي قرآناً فكان الشعر 
وسألته أن يجعل لي ضجيعاً فكان السكران 
وسألته أن يجعل لي أعواناً فكان القدرية 
وسألته أن يجعل لي إخواناً فكان الذين ينفقون أموالهم في المعصية ثم تلا قوله تعالي إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين 
فقال النبي : لولا أتيتني بتصديق كل قول بآية من كتاب الله تعالى ما صدقتك 
فقال : يا محمد سألت الله تعالى أن أرى بنى آدم وهم لا يروني فأجراني على عروقهم مجرى الدم أجول بنفسي كيف شئت وإن شئت في ساعة واحدة .. فقال الله تعالى لك ما سألت ، وأنا أفتخر بذلك إلي يوم القيامة ، وإن من معي أكثر ممن معك وأكثر ذرية آدم معي إلي يوم القيامة 
وإن لي ولداً سميته عتمة يبول في أذن العبد إذا نام عن صلاة الجماعة ، ولولا ذلك ما وجد الناس نوماً حتى يؤدوا الصلاة 
وإن لي ولداً سميته المتقاضي فإذا عمل العبد طاعة سراً وأراد أن يكتمها لا يزال يتقاضى به بين الناس حتى يخبر بها الناس فيمحوا الله تعالى تسعة وتسعين ثواباً من مائة ثواب 
وإن لي ولداً سميته كحيلاً وهو الذي يكحل عيون الناس في مجلس العلماء وعند خطبة الخطيب حتى ينام عند سماع كلام العلماء فلا يكتب له ثواب أبداً 
وما من امرأة تخرج إلا قعد شيطان عند مؤخرتها وشيطان يقعد في حجرها يزينها للناظرين ويقولان لها أَخرِجي يدك فتخرج يدها ثم تبرز ظفرها فتهتك 
ثم قال : يا محمد ليس لي من الإضلال شيء إنما موسوس ومزين ولو كان الإضلال بيدي ما تركت أحداً على وجه الأرض ممن يقول لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ولا صائما ولا مصلياً ، كما أنه ليس لك من الهداية شيء بل أنت رسول ومبلغ ولو كانت بيدك ما تركت على وجه الأرض كافراً ، وإنما أنت حجة الله تعالي على خلقه ، وأنا سبب لمن سبقت له الشقاوة ، والسعيد من أسعده الله في بطن أمه والشقي من أشقاه
الله في بطن أمه 
فقرأ رسول الله قوله تعالى : ولا يزالون مختلفين إلا من رحم ربك 
ثم قرأ قوله تعالى : وكان أمر الله قدراً مقدوراً 
ثم قال النبي يا أبا مُرّة : هل لك أن تتوب وترجع إلى الله تعالى وأنا أضمن لك الجنة؟ 
فقال : يا رسول الله قد قُضِيَ الأمر وجَفّ القلم بما هو كائن إلى يوم القيامة فسبحان من جعلك سيد الأنبياء المرسلين وخطيب أهل الجنة فيها وخَصّكَ واصطفاك ، وجعلنى سيد الأشقياء وخطيب أهل النار وأنا شقي مطرود ، وهذا آخر ما أخبرتك عنه وقد صدقت فيه 
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
الرجاء تمرير هذا الايميل ليستفيد منه اخوانك في الاسلام
.. ولك الأجر إن شاء الله
جزاك الله خير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الجواب:
هذا كذب مفضوح !
وهو حديث موضوع مكذوب لا تجوز روايته ولا تناقله ولا نشره بين الناس إلا على سبيل التحذير منه ، وبيان كذبه .
ومن علامات الكذب الواضحة المفضوحة ذِكْر ( الحلف بالطلاق ) ! ، وهو لم يكن معروفا عند الصحابة رضي الله عنهم
وقوله عن ظلّه ( تحت أظفار الإنسان ) وهذا مُخالِف لما ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إذا استيقظ أحدكم من منامه فليستنثر ثلاث مرات ، فإن الشيطان يبيت على خياشيمه .
وقوله على لسان الشيطان : ( وإن لي ولداً سميته كحيلاً وهو الذي يكحل عيون الناس في مجلس العلماء وعند خطبة الخطيب حتى ينام عند سماع كلام العلماء فلا يكتب له ثواب أبداً )
كيف لا يُكتب له ثواب أبداً ، وقد حضر مجلس العِلم أو الخُطبة ؟
وهل يستوي من حضر فغلبته عينه مع من لم يحضر أصلا ؟!
وأذكر أن في بعض روايات هذا الكذب أنهم يقولون إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عَرَض على إبليس التوبة ، وان يشفع له عند الله عز وجل !
وهذا من أعظم الكذب 
فإن الله قال وقوله الحق ، ووعد ووعده لا يُخلف ، ولا يُبدّل القول لديه 
وعد إبليس أنه من المنظرين 
وأخبر أنه من الملعونين 
وأنه سوف يُدخله جهنم 
وأنه سوف يقوم خطيبا في أتباعه في جهنم 
إلى غير ذلك ..
فكيف تُعرض عليه التوبة ؟!
لأن قبول توبته والشافعة له معناه إلغاء هذه الوعود .
فليُحذر من نشر مثل هذا الكذب الواضح المفضوح 
ويُحذر من تناقله
وكل حديث جاء بمثل هذا الصفّ والتصفيف ، وبمثل هذا الطول فإنه يُحدث في النفس ريبة لا تقبله حتى تُفتّش عنه .
فالوصية لمرتادي الشبكة أن لا يُسارِعوا في نشر مثل هذه الأباطيل والأكاذيب وأحاديث القصّاص ، وإنما يعرضوها على أهل العلم .
ومن الخطورة نشر حديث مكذوب ؛ لأن من نشر حديثا مكذوبا فإنه يبوء بإثم الكذب ، ويكون مُشارِكا للكذّاب الذي وضعه وكذَبه .
وقد جاء الوعيد الشديد في ذلك في الحديث المتواتر عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام في قوله : كذبا علي ليس ككذب على أحد ، من كذب عليّ متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار .
وفي قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
لا تكذبوا عليّ ، فإنه من كذب علي فليلج النار . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=35381

----------


## عبدالله السني

حكم لعبة الزواج عبر المنتديات // هذا من التلاعب بكتاب الله وسنة نبيِّـه صلى الله عليه وسلم
السؤال:
مسأله ضروريه ومستعجله جزاكم الله خير
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته
أخواني الأفاضل
في بعض المنتديات يضعون موضوع في قسم الطرائف وهو كل واحد يدخل ويطلب أي وحده يبي يتزوجها
طبعاً المؤسف إن عدد الصفحات قد تصل الى 40 و50 صفحه ولكم أن تتخيلوا كم من الردود والأخذ والعطى في مثل هذه التفاهات
يعني مثل واحد يدخل يكتب لصاحب الموضوع انا ابي اتزوج العضوه فلانه وهي تقول خلاص من الآن انت زوجها
وتدخل عروسة الغفله ويا انها توافق يا انها تقول ما احبك انا ابي العضو الفلاني يتزوجني وهكذا
واذا تكلم معاهم أهل الدين قالو هذي كلها مسأله ترفيه وضياعة وقت لا غير ومزح فقط
ومو راضين يفهمون أن هذا الوضع جداً خطير
ياليت تفيديوني بما أستطيع أن أستفيد وأفيد به الأخوه والأخوات وأكون شاكر ومقدر لكم تعاونكم
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا من التلاعب بكتاب الله وسنة نبيِّـه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ولا يجوز أن تُتّخذ هذه الأشياء محلا لِلّعِب
فإن رجلاً طلق امرأته ثلاث تطليقات جميعا فقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غضبانا ثم قال : أيُلعب بكتاب الله وأنا بين أظهركم ؟ رواه النسائي .
وقال 
صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
ثلاث جدهن جدّ ، وهزلهن جدّ : النكاح ، والطلاق ، والرجعة . رواه أبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه .
وهؤلاء يتلاعبون بالنكاح والزواج !
زوّجتك ! 
تزوّجتك 
مع ما في هذا الفعل من الوقاحة وقِـلّـة الحياء 
ولذا فإن الإسلام جعل شأن الخطبة والزواج والولاية إلى الرجال ، ولم يجعلها للنساء لما تكون عليه النساء من الحياء .
ثم تأتي الفتاة وتقول : أنا تزوجتك يا فلان 
أو لا أريد فلانا ولكن أريد الآخر 
إلى غير ذلك مما يُشعر بقلّة الحياء 
فالله الله أن يُلعب بكتاب الله عز وجل وبسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بحجة الترفيه والتسلية 
ثم ألا يوجد غير هذا يُلعب به ويُتسلّى به ؟
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=25703

----------


## عبدالله السني

رتبة حديث "إنا نسألك عن كلمات أعطاهن الله لموسى.."   //  ولكن قد نسبه إلى الوضع كل من الشيخ سلمان العودة ، والدكتور الشريف حاتم العوني
السؤال: 
قرأت عن حديث منسوب للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأريد التأكد من صحته وهذا نصه كما وردني : هل تعلم لماذا حدد الله عز وجل الصلوات الخمس في مواعيدها التي نعرفها ؟ روي عن علي رضي الله عنه .. بينما كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جالسا بين الأنصار والمهاجرين .. أتى إليه جماعه من اليهود فقالوا له: يا محمد .. إنا نسألك عن كلمات أعطاهن الله تعالى لموسى بن عمران لا يعطيها إلا نبيا مرسلا أو ملكا مقربا فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سلوا .. فقالوا يا محمد أخبرنا عن هذه الصلوات الخمس التي افترضها الله على أمتك ؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . أما صلاة الظهر إذا زالت الشمس يسبح كل شيء لربه .. وأما صلاة العصر .. فإنها الساعة التي أكل فيها آدم عليه السلام من الشجرة وأما صلاة المغرب .. فإنها الساعة التي تاب الله على آدم عليه السلام فيها فما من مؤمن يصلي هذه الصلاة محتسبا ثم يسأل الله تعالى شيئا إلا أعطاه إياه وأما صلاة العتمة .. فإنها الصلاة التي صلاها المرسلون قبلي وأما صلاة الفجر فإن الشمس إذا طلعت تطلع بين قرني الشيطان ويسجد لها كل كافر من دون الله قالوا له صدقت يا محمد فما ثواب من صلى؟ قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .. أما صلاة الظهر .. فإنها الساعة التي تسعر فيها جهنم .. فما من مؤمن يصلي هذه الصلاة إلا حرم الله تعالى عليه لفحات جهنم يوم القيامة وأما صلاة العصر .. فإنها الساعة التي أكل أدم علية السلام فيها من الشجرة فما مؤمن يصلي هذه الصلاة إلا خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه .. ثم تلا قوله تعالى (حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى) وأما صلاة المغرب .. فإنها الساعة التي تاب الله فيها على أدم علية السلام فما من مؤمن يصلي هذه الصلاة محتسبا ثم يسأل الله تعالى شيئاً إلا أعطاه اياه وأما صلاه العتمه .. فان للقبر ظلمة ويوم القيامة ظلمة .. فما من مؤمن مشى في ظلمة الليل إلى صلاة العتمة إلا حرم الله علية وقود النار ويعطى نورا يجوز به على صراط مستقيم وأما صلاة الفجر .. فما من مؤمن يصلي الفجر أربعين يوما في جماعة إلا أعطاه الله براءتين براءة من النار وبراءة النفاق قالوا صدقت يا محمد ؟ 
الجواب:
الفتوى: 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فإن هذا الحديث لم نطلع عليه في شيء من المصادر التي وقفنا عليها ، ولكن قد نسبه إلى الوضع كل من الشيخ سلمان العودة ، والدكتور الشريف حاتم العوني . 
والله أعلم .
 http://www.islam***.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId
====
حديث أسئلة اليهود للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  //  هذا الحديث مما أجزم ولا أتردد وأقطع بأنه حديث موضوع
السؤال: 
من الأحاديث التي سأل عنها بعض الإخوة حديث طويل سألني عنه منذ زمن، وكنت أبحث عنه، لكني في الواقع لم أعثر لهذا الحديث على أثر. وهو حديث ذكره أبو الليث السمرقندي في كتاب تنبيه الغافلين. يقول: روي عن علي رضي الله عنه أنه قال: {بينما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس مع المهاجرين والأنصار، إذ أقبل إليه جماعة من اليهود، فقالوا: يا محمد إنا نسألك عن كلمات أعطاهن الله تعالى لموسى بن عمران، لا يعطيها إلا نبياً مرسلاً أو ملكاً مقرباً. فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: سلوا. فقالوا: أخبرنا عن هذه الصلوات الخمس التي افترضها الله على أمتك. قال: أما الظهر: إذا زالت الشمس يسبح كل شيء لربه، وأما العصر: فإنها الساعة التي أكل فيها آدم من الشجرة، وأما المغرب: فإنها الساعة التي تاب الله عليه... إلى آخره وأما الفجر: فإن الشمس إذا طلعت تطلع بين قرني شيطان. فقالوا: صدقت يا محمد! فما ثواب من صلَّى؟ فذكر ثواب الصلوات الخمس. ثم قالوا له: صدقت يا محمد! ولم افترض الله على أمتك الصيام ثلاثين يوماً؟! فقال: إن آدم عليه السلام لما أكل من الشجرة بقي في بطنه مقدار ثلاثين يوماً، فافترض الله على ذريته الجوع ثلاثين يوماً، ويأكلون بالليل تفضلاً من الله تعالى على خلقه، قالوا: صدقت يا محمد! فأخبرنا ما ثواب من صام؟ قال: ما من عبد يصوم من شهر رمضان يوماً محتسباً إلا أعطاه الله تعالى سبع خصال؛ يذوب اللحم الحرام من جسده، ويقربه من رحمته، ويعطيه خير الأعمال، ويؤمنه من الجوع والعطش، ويهون عليه عذاب القبر، ويعطيه الله نوراً يوم القيامة حتى يجاوز به الصراط} إلى آخر الحديث؟
الجواب: 
هذا الحديث مما أجزم ولا أتردد وأقطع بأنه حديث موضوع. وإن كنت بحثت في كتب الأحاديث، صحيحها وحسنها، وبحثت في الأحاديث الموضوعة والمشتهرة، فلم أعثر له على أثر، لم أقف على هذا الحديث. لكن أجزم بأن هذا الحديث موضوع، وأمارات وضعه طويلة منها: أنه من الأحاديث الطويلة التي يظهر عليها أثر الوضع في هيئتها وطولها وركاكة أسلوبها. ومنها: أن الحديث يقول: جاء جماعة من اليهود، فكانوا كلما قال النبي شيئاً، قالوا: صدقت يا محمد! صدقت يا محمد! ولم تكن العادة أن اليهود يصدقون الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام فيما قال، بل بالعكس، الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الذي كان يصدقهم أو يكذبهم، كان يسألهم عن شيء يقول: تصدقونني، فيقولون: نعم نصدقك، فإذا سألهم كذبوه فيقول: كذبتم، ثم يخبرهم بالحق. كما ورد هذا في حديث الفرقة الناجية وغيره، فلم تكن العادة أن اليهود يسألون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم يصدقونه. ومن علامات وضعه، والله تعالى أعلم: ذكر الصلوات الخمس، وأنهم يقولون: أعطاها الله تعالى لموسى بن عمران، والمشهور المعروف أن صلوات الأنبياء السابقين عليهم الصلاة والسلام كانت عند طلوع الشمس وعند غروبها. إلى غير ذلك من التفاصيل التي زعموا أن الله تعالى أعطاها لموسى، ولم يوجد دليل أن الله تعالى أعطاها لموسى، بل الظاهر أن الله تعالى خص بها محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم. ومن الأدلة على وضعه: أن هذا الحديث لا يعرف في شيء من كتب السنة، وكفى بذلك دليلاً على أن هذا الحديث موضوع لا يصح، ولو كان الحديث صحيحاً من حيث معناه، لكن لم ينقل لنا بإسناد صحيح ولا حسن ولا ضعيف، فإننا نجزم بأنه من الأحاديث الموضوعة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. * هذا هو القسم الأول من الأسئلة وهو ما يتعلق بالسؤال عن أحاديث من أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
الشيخ سلمان العودة
 http://audio.islam***.net/audio/inde...&audioid=13854
والله أعلم

----------


## ابن الرومية

بارك الله فيكم على المجهود الصامت النافع الذي لا يعرف الكلل
متابع لفوائد بحثكم

----------


## عبدالله السني

> بارك الله فيكم على المجهود الصامت النافع الذي لا يعرف الكلل
> متابع لفوائد بحثكم


وبارك الله فيكم وحياكم الله أخي الحبيب في الله (ابن الرومية) .. وأسأل الله الإخلاص في القول والعمل .. ونفع الله بك

----------


## عبدالله السني

القَولُ المَسْبُوكُ في رَدِّ حَدِيثٍ مُنْتَشِرٍ مَكْذُوبٍ
جاء أعرابي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله : جئت أسألك عما يغنيني في الدنيا والآخرة  //  أرجو بعد هذه الوقفات أن أكون قد وفقت في بيان كذب الحديث على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
الــــحــــمـــ  ـدُ لــــلــــهِ وبــــعــــدُ ؛ 
إن مما ابتليت به الأمة في هذه الأيام كثرة انتشار الأحاديث الضعيفة والمكذوبة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد حذر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الكذب عليه فقال : " مَنْ كَذَبَ عَلَيَّ مُتَعَمِّدًا ‏فَلْيَتَبَوَّ  ْ ‏مَقْعَدَهُ مِنْ النَّارِ " رواه البخاري ولم . 
ومن هذه الأحاديث المكذوبة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حديث يتبادله كثير من الناس فيما بينهم عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني ، وقد أرسل لي أحد الأحبة الحديث عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني وقال لي : ما رأيك فيه ؟ 
قرأت الحديث ووجدتُ فيه عجباً ، وعلامات الكذب ظاهرة واضحة عليه . 
وهذا بحث في بيان الحديث ، وعدم ثبوته عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إلى جانب التحذير منه ومن أمثاله من الأحاديث المكذوبة الموضوعة على النبي صلى الله . 
وعلى المسلم أن يتأكد من ثبوت ما ينسب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ‏كَفَى بِالْمَرْءِ كَذِبًا أَنْ يُحَدِّثَ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعَ . رواه مسلم .
نَـــــصُ الـــــحَـــــد  ِيــــثِ : 
عن خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه قال : جاء أعرابي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله : جئت أسألك عما يغنيني في الدنيا والآخرة فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : سل عما بدا لك . قال : أريد أن أكون أعلم الناس . فقال : صلى الله عليه وسلم إتق الله تكن أعلم الناس . قال : أريد أن أكون أغنى الناس . فقال : صلى الله عليه وسلم : كن قانعاً تكن أغنى الناس . قال : أريد أن أكون أعدل الناس . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : أحب للناس ما تحب لنفسك تكن أعدل الناس . قال : أحب أن أكون خير الناس . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : كن نافعاً للناس تكن خير الناس . قال : أحب أن أكون أخص الناس إلى الله . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : أذكر الله تكن أخص الناس إلى الله . قال : أحب أن يكمــــل إيماني . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : حسن خلقك يكمل إيمانك . قال : أحب أن أكون من المحسنـين . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : اعبد الله كأنك تراه وإن لم تكن تراه فأنه يراك تكن من المحسنين . قال : أحب أكون من المطيعــين . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : أد فرائض الله تكن من المطيعـين . قال : أحب أن ألقى الله نقياً من الذنوب . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : اغتسل من الجنابة متطهراً تلقى الله نقياً من الذنوب . قال : أحب أن احشر يوم القيامة في النور . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تظلم أحداً تحشر يوم القيامة في النـور . قال : أحب أن يرحمني ربي يوم القــيامة . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ارحم نفسك وارحم عبادك يرحمك الله يوم القيامة . قال : أحب أن تقل ذنـــــــوبي . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : أكثر من الاستغفار تقل ذنـوبك . قال : أحب أن أكون أكرم النــــاس . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تشكو من أمرك إلى الخلق تكن أكرم الناس . قال : أحب أن أكون أقوى النــــاس . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : توكل على الله تكن أقوى الناس . قال : أحب أن يوسع الله في الــــرزق . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : دم على الطهارة يوسع الله عليك في الــرزق . قال : أحب أن أكون من أحباب الله ورسوله . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : أحب ما احبه الله ورسوله تكن من أحبابهـم . قال : أحب أن أكون آمناً من سخط الله يوم القيامة . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تغضب على أحد من خلق الله تكن آمناً من سخط الله يوم القيامة . قال : أحب أن تستجاب دعـــــوتي . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : اجتنب أكل الحرام تستجاب دعـوتك . قال : أحب أن يسترني الله يوم القـيامة . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : استر عيوب إخوانك يسترك الله يوم القيامة . قال : ما الذي ينجي من الذنوب ؟ أو قال : من الخطايا ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : الدموع والخضوع والأمراض . قال : أي حسنة أعظم عند الله تعالى ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : حسن الخلق والتواضع والصبر على البلاء . قال : أي سيئة أعظم عند الله تعـالى ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : سوء الخلق والشح المـــطاع . قال : ما الذي يسكن غضب الرب في الدنيا والآخـرة ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : الصدقة الخفية وصلة الرحم . قال : ما الذي يطفئ نار جهنم يوم القـــــــيامة ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : الصبر في الدنيا على البلاء والمصائب . 
رواه أحمد بن حنبل !!!. 
قال الامام المستغفري : ما رأيت حديثا أعظم وأشمل لمحاسن الدين وأنفع من هذا الحديث اجمع فأوعى .
وقَـــــفَـــــ  اتٌ مَــــعَ الـــــحَـــــد  ِيــــثِ : 
لنا مع الحديث وقفاتٌ ألا وهي :
الـــوَقَـــفَـ  ــةُ الأولـــى : 
إن علامات الوضع على الحديث واضحةٌ ظاهرةٌ ، يقول الإمام ابن القيم في " المنار المنيف " ( ص 102) عند ذكره الأمور التي يُعرف بها كون الحديث موضوعا : 
- ومنها : 19 - ما يقترن بالحديث من القرائن التي يُعلم بها أنه باطل . 
وضرب مثالا بحديث : وضع الجزية عن أهل خيبر . 
ثم ذكر الأوجه في كذبه ومنها : 
سادسها : أن مثل هذا مما تتوفر الهمم والدواعي على نقله ، فكيف يكون قد وقع ، ولا يكون عِلمُه عند حملة السنة من الصحابة ، ولاتابعين وأئمة الحديث ، وينفرد بعلمه اليهود ؟ .ا.هـ. 
وحديث الأعرابي الذي معنا ينطبق عليه كلام الإمام ابن القيم ، فلم يذكره أحد من أهل الكتب المعتبرة مثل السنن ، والمعاجم ، وغيرها . 
بل انفرد به من سنذكره في الوقفة الثانية . 
الـــوَقَـــفَـ  ــةُ الـــثَـــانِــ  ـيـــةُ : 
بعد الرجوع إلى المصادر المعتبرة للبحث عن الحديث لم نجد أحدا من أهل الكتب ذكر الحديث ، وبعد بذل الوسع وجد في مصدر واحد فقط ، وسأنقل نص الكلام الموجود في ذلك المصدر . 
جاء في كنز العمال ( رقم44154 ) ما نصه : 
قال الشيخ جلال الدين السيوطي وجدت بخط الشيخ شمس الدين ابن القماح في مجموع له عن أبي العباس المستغفري قال : قصدت مصرا أريد طلب العلم من الإمام أبي حامد المصري والتمست منه حديث خالد بن الوليد فأمرني بصوم سنة ، ثم عاودته في ذلك فأخبرني بإسناده عن مشايخه إلى خالد بن الوليد : فذكر الحديث بطوله . 
وكما نرى في هذا النقل من المؤخذات ما يلي : 
1 - عدم عزو صاحب كنز العمال الحديث إلى مصدر من مصادر السنة المعتبرة . 
2 - الرجال المذكورون في السند بعد الرجوع إلى تراجمهم في كتب الرجال لم أجد إلا ترجمة المستغفري فقط . 
قال الإمام الذهبي في السير (17/564) : 
الإمام الحافظ المُجَوِّد المصنف ، أبو العباس ، جعفر بن محمد بن المعتز بن محمد بن المستغفر بن الفتح بن إدريس ، المستغفري النَّسَفي . 
... وكان محدثَ ما وراء النهر في زمانه . 
مولده بعد الخمسين وثلاث مئة بيسير . 
ومات بنسف سنة اثنتين وثلاثين وأربع مئة عن ثمانين سنة ، رحمه الله .ا.هـ. 
وقال الذهبي عنه في تذكرة الحفاظ (3/1102) : 
... وكان صدوقا نفسه لكنه يروي الموضوعات في الأبواب ، ولا يوهيها ...ا.هـ. 
فالمستغفري متكلم فيه ، فلو لم توجد إلا هذه العلة لكفى !!! ولكن هناك علل أخرى كما سيأتي . 
3 - أمرُ الصيامِ للمستغفري من قِبل أبي حامد المصري لمدة سنة ، وهذا أمر غريب ، وأخشى أن يكون من عمل الصوفية . 
4 - لم يذكر لنا المستغفري رجال السند من عند شيخه أبي حامد المصري إلى خالد بن الوليد لكي يُحكم عليهم من كلام أئمة الجرح والتعديل . 
الـــوَقَـــفَـ  ــةُ الـــثَـــالـــ  ـثــــةُ : 
عزو الحديث إلى مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل لا يصح أبدا ، بل لا يصح في أي كتاب من كتب الإمام أحمد الأخرى ، والله أعلم . 
الـــوَقَـــفَـ  ــةُ الــــرَابِــــ  عَــــةُ : 
قول المستغفري : ما رأيت حديثا أعظم وأشمل لمحاسن الدين وأنفع من هذا الحديث اجمع فأوعى .ا.هـ. 
نعم ، الحديث جمع محاسن الدين ولكن لا بد من ثبوت هذه المحاسن عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وليس المسألة مسألة الإعجاب بعبارات الحديث بل الأهم من ذلك كله هل ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟؟ 
وإلا لو كان الإعجاب بعبارات الأحاديث ، هناك أحاديث موضوعة فيها من المعاني العظيمة ما يجعلنا نقبلها مباشرة ، ولكن أحاديث النهي عن الكذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تجعلونا لا نقبلها ولا نعمل بها البتة . 
الـــوَقَـــفَـ  ــةُ الــــخَــــامِ  ــــسَــــةُ : 
لا يمنع أن يكون في الحديث بعض الألفاظ التي جاءت عن النبي صلى الله في أحاديث أخرى ، وكذلك لا يمنع أن يكون الحديث تجميع لعدد من الأحاديث بعضها صحيح والآخر ضعيف أو موضوع ، ويقوم بهذا التجميع بعض الوضاعين والقُصاص . 
أرجو بعد هذه الوقفات أن أكون قد وفقت في بيان كذب الحديث على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
ومن كان له إضافة ، أو تعليق ، أو تعقيب فأكون له من الشاكرين .
عبد الله زقيل
zugailam@yahoo.com
 http://www.saaid.net/Doat/Zugail/81.htm

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الفاضل على هذا الموضوع القيم 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عبدالله السني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> جزاك الله كل خير أخي الفاضل على هذا الموضوع القيم 
> و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاكم اختي الفاضلة (أسماء)ونفع الله بكم ..
آمين ..

----------


## عبدالله السني

“ الدين هو العقل , و من لا دين له لا عقل له “ // باطل
قال الألباني في سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة ( 1 / 53 ) :$ باطل .أخرجه النسائي في “ الكنى “ و عنه الدولابي في “ الكنى و الأسماء “ ( 2 / 104 ) عن أبي مالك بشر بن غالب بن بشر بن غالب عن الزهري عن # مجمع بن جارية عن عمه # مرفوعا دون الجملة الأولى “ الدين هو العقل “ و قال النسائي : هذا حديث باطل منكر . قلت : و آفته بشر هذا فإنه مجهول كما قال الأزدي , و أقره الذهبي في “ ميزان الاعتدال في نقد الرجال “ و العسقلاني في “ لسان الميزان “ . و قد أخرج الحارث بن أبي أسامة في مسنده ( ق 100 / 1 ـ 104 / 1 ـ زوائده ) عن داود بن المحبر بضعا و ثلاثين حديثا في فضل العقل , قال الحافظ ابن حجر : كلها موضوعة , و منها هذا الحديث كما ذكره السيوطي في “ ذيل اللآليء المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة “ ( ص 4 - 10 ) و نقله عنه العلامة محمد طاهر الفتني الهندي في “ تذكرة الموضوعات “ ( ص 29 - 30 ) . و داود بن المحبر قال الذهبي : صاحب “ العقل “ و ليته لم يصنفه , قال أحمد : كان لا يدري ما الحديث , و قال أبو حاتم : ذاهب الحديث غير ثقة , و قال الدارقطني : متروك , و روى عبد الغنى بن سعيد عنه قال : كتاب “ العقل “ وضعه ميسرة بن عبد ربه ثم سرقه منه داود بن المحبر فركبه بأسانيد غير أسانيد ميسرة , و سرقه عبد العزيز بن أبي رجاء , ثم سرقه سليمان بن عيسى السجزي . و مما يحسن التنبيه عليه أن كل ما ورد في فضل العقل من الأحاديث لا يصح منها شيء , و هي تدور بين الضعف و الوضع , و قد تتبعت ما أورده منها أبو بكر بن أبي الدنيا في كتابه “ العقل و فضله “ فوجدتها كما ذكرت لا يصح منها شيء , فالعجب من مصححه الشيخ محمد زاهد الكوثري كيف سكت عنها ? ! بل أشار في ترجمته للمؤلف ( ص 4 ) إلى خلاف ما يقتضيه التحقيق العلمي عفا الله عنا و عنه .و قد قال العلامة ابن القيم في “ المنار “ ( ص 25 ) : أحاديث العقل كلها كذب .و انظر الحديث ( 370 و 5644 ) . 
الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني
 http://www.alalbany.net/search/view....h=قال&in=dk

----------


## عبدالله السني

“ من أذنب و هو يضحك دخل النار و هو يبكي “ // موضوع
قال الألباني في سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة ( 1 / 71 ) : $ موضوع .أخرجه أبو نعيم أيضا ( 4 / 96 ) من طريق عمر بن أيوب حدثنا أبو إبراهيم الترجمان حدثنا محمد بن زياد اليشكري بإسناده المتقدم . و هو من الأحاديث التي سود بها السيوطي أيضا كتابه “ الجامع الصغير “ ! و قال شارحه المناوي : و فيه عمر بن أيوب قال الذهبي : جرحه ابن حبان . قلت : و عمر هذا الظاهر أنه المزني وهاه الدارقطني كما في “ الميزان “ و “ لسانه “ فالحمل في الحديث على اليشكري أولى . ثم رأيته في “ الحلية ( 6 / 185 ) عن بكر بن عبد الله المزني من قوله و هو الأشبه . و من أحاديث هذا الكذاب أيضا .
الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الالباني
 http://www.alalbany.net/search/view....h=قال&in=dk

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن اليمني

أسأل الله رب العرش العظيم أن يحرم وجهك على النار اللهم آمين
أشهد الله أني أحبك فيه
أبو عبد الرحمن اليمني
جزاك الله خيرا ومجهود طيب

----------


## عبدالله السني

> أسأل الله رب العرش العظيم أن يحرم وجهك على النار اللهم آمين
> أشهد الله أني أحبك فيه
> أبو عبد الرحمن اليمني
> جزاك الله خيرا ومجهود طيب


آمين ..
أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه أخي الحبيب في الله ..
وجزاكم الله كل خير ونفع بكم ..
وأسأل الله الإخلاص في القول والعمل .. 
وبارك الله فيكم على كلماتكم المؤثرة والمشاركة الجميلة ..

----------


## عبدالله السني

قصة :"اللهم أنني أستودعك غلامي هذا " // هذه قصة منكرة متداولة بين الناس وفي المنتديات
الـقـصـة:
جاء رجل الى أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه وأرضاه وكان الرجل معهُ أبنه وليس هناك فرق ما بين الأبن وأبيه فتعجب عمر رضي الله عنه قائلاً : والله ما رأيت مثل هذا اليوم عجبا - ما أشبه أحداٌ أحداً أنت وأبنك الا كما أشبه الغراب الغراب ( والعرب تضرب في أمثالها أن الغراب كثير الشبه بقرينه )
فقال الرجل : يا أمير المؤمنين كيف ولو عرفت بأن أمه ولدته وهي ميته !!!!!
فغير عمر من جلسته وبدل من حالته وكان رضي الله عنه وأرضاه يحب غرائب الأخبار
فقال للرجل : أخبرني ؟
قال يا أمير المؤمنين : كانت زوجتي أم هذا الغلام حاملاً به فعزمت على السفر فمنعتني فلما وصلت الى الباب الّحت علي أن لا أذهب ( وقالت : كيف تتركني وآنا حامل ) فوضعت يدي على بطنها وقلت ((( اللهم أنني أستودعك غلامي هذا ))) ومضيت - وتأمل أخي القارئ في قدر الله لم يقل الرجل (( وأستودعك أمه )) - وخرجت فمضيت وقضيت في سفري ما شاء الله لي ان أمضي وأقضي ثم عدت فلما عدت وإذا بباب بيتي مقفل وإذا بأبناء عمومتي يحيطون بي ويخبرونني أن زوجتي قد ماتت .
فقلت : أنا لله وأنا اليه راجعون فأخذوني ليطعموني عشاءً قد أعدوه لي فبينما أنا على العشاء وإذا بدخان يخرج من المقابر ، فقلت : ما هذا الدخان قالو هذا الدخان يخرج من مقبرة زوجتك كل يوم منذ أن دفناها فقال الرجل : والله إنني لمن أعلم خلق الله بها كانت صوامةً قوامةً عفيفة لا تقر منكراً وتأمر بالمعروف ولا يخزيها الله أبدا فقمت وتوجهت الى المقبرة وتبعني أبناء عمومتي .
فقال : فلما وصلت إلى قبرها ياأمير المؤمنين أخذت أحفر حتى وصلت اليها فاذا بها ميتهً جالسه وأبنها هذا الذي معي حي عند قدميها وإذا بمنادي ينادي يا من أستودعت الله وديعةً خذ وديعتك .
قال العلماء : لو أنه أستودع الله جل وعلا الأم لوجدها كما أستودعها لكن ليمضي قدر الله لم يجري على لسانه أن يستودع زوجته الله .
الرد على صحة هذه القصة:
هذه قصة منكرة متداولة بين الناس وفي المنتديات يوردها الجهلة الذين لاعلم لهم بالسنة انما دينهم الدعوة الى الله بالمواعظ والقصص المنكرة لترغيب وتخويف الناس بما لم يرد به القرآن كلام الله العظيم ولا السنة الصحيحة0
فقد اخرجها الطبراني في الدعاء 1/260:
حدثنا محمد بن العباس المؤدب ثنا عبيد بن إسحق العطار ثنا عاصم بن محمد بن زيد بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب حدثني زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه قال بينما عمر رضي الله عنه يعرض الناس إذا هو برجل معه ابنه فقال له عمر ما رأيت غرابا بغراب أشبه بهذا منك قال أما والله يا أمير المؤمنين ما ولدته أمه إلا ميتة فاستوى له عمر رضي الله عنه فيقال ويحك حدثني قال خرجت في غزاة وأمه حامل به فقالت تخرج وتدعني على هذه الحالة حاملا مثقلا فقلت أستودع الله ما في بطنك قال فغبت ثم قدمت فإذا بابي مغلق فقلت فلانه فقالوا ماتت فذهبت إلى قبرها فبكيت عنده فلما كان من الليل قعدت مع بني عمي أتحدث وليس يسترنا من البقيع شي فارتفعت لي نار بين القبور فقلت لبني عمي ما هذه النار فتفرقوا عني فأتيت أقربهم مني فسألته فقال نرى على قبر فلانة كل ليلة نارا فقلت إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون أما والله إن كانت لصوامة قوامة عفيفة مسلمة انطلق بنا فأخذت الفاس فإذا القبر منفرج وهي جالسة وهذا يدب حولها ونادى مناد ألا أيها المستودع ربه وديعته خذ وديعتك أما والله لو استودعت أمه لوجدتها فأخذته وعاد القبر كما كان فهو والله هذا يا أمير المؤمنين0
وفي اسناد هذه القصة المنكرة الموضوعة:
عبيد بن إسحق العطار 
قال فيه الإمام البخاري كما في التاريخ الكبير5/441
عبيد بن إسحاق أبو عبد الرحمن العطار الكوفي مات سنة عشرة عنده مناكير
وقال الضعفاء الكبير 3/ 115:
عبيد بن إسحاق العطار كوفي يقال له عطار المطلقات قال يحيى هو ضعيف وقال ايضاً 1/74: عبيد بن إسحاق العطار ضعيف
وقال فيه النسائي 1/72: عبيد بن إسحاق العطار متروك الحديث كوفي
وفي هذا كفاية فألفاظ هذه القصة المنكرة تردها لمن كان له عقل فالقصة كلها منكرة ومن الالفاظ المنكرة بها:
(وكان يحب غرائب الأخبار)
(ولا يخزيها الله ابدا)
(وإذا بدخان يخرج من المقابر ، فقلت : ما هذا الدخان قالو هذا الدخان يخرج من مقبرة زوجتك كل يوم منذ أن دفناها) !!؟؟
(أخذت أحفر حتى وصلت اليها فاذا بها ميتهً جالسه وأبنها هذا الذي معي حي عند قدميها وإذا بمنادي ينادي يا من أستودعت الله وديعةً خذ وديعتك )
هذه الألفاظ المنكرة المستغربة المستهجنة كافية لرد هذه القصص والخزعبلات التي ينفثها أولئك الوعاظ الجهال الذين لبس عليهم الشيطان وسولت لهم انفسهم انهم بهذه القصص المنكرة الموضوعة يهدون الناس ويرغبونهم ويحذرونهم ويخوفونهم من معصية الله بما لم يرد عن الله ولا ورد عن رسوله ويظنون بذلك انهم يحسنون صنعا0
فقد كثر أولئك وتزيوا بزي أهل العلم فأخذوا في نشر هذه المكذوبات والخرافات التي وجدت عقولاً سقيمة تقبل مثل هذه القصص فكثر من يصدق هذه الموضوعات ويقبلها من الدراويش الذين يصدقون كل ناعق بمثل هذه الأكذوبات وتترك السنة الصحيحة الواضحة الناصعة0
فإلى الله المشتكى ان تصدر مثل هذه القصص ويتلقفها الناس على انها صحيحة مقبولة لانها قيلة ممن يتضدر لوعظ الناس من الوعاظ المشهورين المعاصرين الذين يظهرون على الفضائيات ويصدقهم الناس بكل مايصدر عنهم ويقبلون هذه القصص منهم على انه مسلمات صحيحة وفي الحقيقة هي موضوعات سقيمة0
كتبه: محمد الأخضراني
 http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=136229
فجزى الله الكاتب خيرا

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما صحة حديث: "عن أبي الدرداء عن رسول الله ((صلى الله عليه وسلم أن لله ثمانية أسماء كتبت في ساق العرش"  //  هذا غير صحيح ، بل يُشبِه الموضوعات !
السؤال:
عن أبي الدرداء عن رسول الله ((صلى الله عليه وسلم
أن لله ثمانية أسماء كتبت في ساق العرش وقلب الشمس وفي شجرة طوبى 
ومن دعـا بهذه الأسماء أستجيب له وهي :
((يادائم ، ياحـي ، ياوتر ، يـاأحد ، ياقوي ، ياقديم ، يا قادر ))
هل هو صحيح ؟؟
الجواب : 
هذا غير صحيح ، بل يُشبِه الموضوعات !
و" القديم " ليس من أسماء الله .
قال ابن أبي العز في شرح الطحاوية : وقد أدْخَل المتَكَلِّمُون في أسماء الله تعالى " القديم " وليس هو مِن الأسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى ، فإنَّ " القَدِيم " في لُغَة العَرَب - التي نَزَل بِها القُرآن - هو الْمُتَقَدِّم عَلى غَيره . 
وكذلك اسم " الدائم " ليس مِن أسماء الله . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ: عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=8565

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث أصناف النساء يوم القيامة  //  حديث موضوع مكذوب على النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم
السؤال:
12- حديث: ((يا علي ليلة أسري بي إلى السماء رأيت نساء من أمتي في عذاب شديد))
حديث عن علي رضي الله عنه قال: (دخلت أنا وفاطمة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوجدته يبكي بكاء شديداً، فقلت: فداك أبي وأمي يا رسول الله، ما الذي أبكاك؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((يا علي ليلة أسري بي إلى السماء، رأيت نساء من أمتي في عذاب شديد فأنكرت شأنهن، لما رأيت شدة عذابهن، رأيت امرأة معلقة بشعرها يغلي دماغ رأسها، ورأيت امرأة معلقة بلسانها والحميم يصب في حلقها، ورأيت امرأة معلقة بثديها، ورأيت امرأة تأكل لحم جسدها، والنار توقد من تحتها، ورأيت امرأة قد شدت رجلاها إلى يديها، وقد سلط عليها الحيات والعقارب. ورأيت امرأة صماء عمياء خرساء في تابوت من نار يخرج دماغ رأسها من منخرها وبدنها، فتقطع من الجذام والبرص، ورأيت امرأة تقطع لحم جسدها من مقدمتها ومؤخرتها بمقارض من نار، ورأيت امرأة تحرق وجهها ويديها وهي تأكل أمعاءها، ورأيت امرأةً رأسها رأس خنزير وبدنها بدن الحمار، وعليها ألف ألف لون من العذاب، ورأيت امرأة على صورة الكلب والنار تدخل في دبرها وتخرج من فيها، والملائكة يضربون رأسها وبدنها بمقامع من نار. فقالت فاطمة رضي الله عنها: حبيبي وقرة عيني، أخبرني ما كان عملهن وسيرتهن حتى وضع الله عليهن هذا العذاب؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا ابنتي: أما المعلقة بشعرها فإنها كانت لا تغطي شعرها من الرجال، وأما المعلقة بلسانها فإنها كانت تؤذي زوجها، وأما المعلقة بثدييها فإنها كانت تمتنع من فراش زوجها، وأما المعلقة برجليها فإنها كانت تخرج من بيتها بغير إذن زوجها، وأما التي كانت تأكل جسدها فإنها كانت تزين بدنها للناس، وأما التي شدت يداها إلى رجليها وسلط عليها الحيات والعقارب فإنها كانت قذرة الوضوء، قذرة الثياب، وكانت لا تغتسل من الجنابة والحيض، ولا تتنظف، وكانت تستهين بالصلاة. وأما العمياء الصماء الخرساء، فإنها كانت تلد من الزنا، فتعلقه في عنق زوجها، وأما التي كانت يقرض لحمها بالمقارض، فإنها كانت تعرض نفسها على الرجال، وأما التي كانت تحرق وجهها وبدنها، وهي تأكل أمعاءها فإنها كانت قوادة، وأما التي كان رأسها رأس خنزير، وبدنها بدن الحمار، فإنها كانت نمامة كذابة، وأما التي كانت على صورة الكلب والنار تدخل في دبرها، وتخرج من فيها. فإنها كانت قينة - مغنية - نوّاحة حاسرة. ثم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ويل لامرأة أغضبت زوجها، وطوبى لامرأة رضي عنها زوجها)). انتهى..
الجواب:
هذا خبر مكذوب، ومتنه منكر، وبعد البحث التام لم نجد إلا أن بعض الناس عزاه إلى كتاب: بحار الأنوار.. وبمراجعة إيضاح المكنون، ذيل كتاب كشف الظنون وجدنا في حرف الباء، أن الكتاب المذكور من مؤلفات بعض الشيعة، وهو محمد بن باقر بن محمد تقي الشهير بالمجلسي الشيعي المتوفى عام 1111هـ.
كذا في الكتاب المذكور، وقد ذكر في البطاقة الموجهة إليّ المتضمنة السؤال عن هذا الحديث، أن صاحب البحار ذكره في الجزء 18 ص351، وقد حدثني من لا أتهم عن بعض من له عناية بكتب الشيعة، أن هذا الكتاب أعني: بحار الأنوار، مملوء من الأحاديث المكذوبة الموضوعة، والله ولي التوفيق. أ.هـ.
فتوى الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله:
 http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/8738
====
كلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله:
أيضا وصية كتب في عنوانها ذكرى للنساء عن الامام علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه قال دخلت أنا وفاطمة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم فوجدته يبكي بكاء شديدا فقلت فداك ابي وأمي يا رسول الله ما الذي أبكاك فقال يا علي ليلة أسري بي الى السماء رايت نساء من أمتي في عذاب شديد وهذا كلمة اسري بي الى السماء هذه لا تتناسب اطلاقا مع الواقع لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أسري به الى بيت المقدس وعرج به الى السماء يقول رايت نساء من أمتي في عذاب شديد وأنكرت شأنهن لما رأيت من شدة عذابهن رايت امرأة معلقة بشعرها يغلي دماغ رأسها الى آخر الحديث المكذوب وهذا أيضا حديث مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم
فتوى الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله:
 http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/khot...icle_271.shtml 
====
السؤال:
شيخنا الفاضل ... 
هذا الحديث سمعت أنه موضوع .. بين لنا ذلك شيخنا الفاضل 
عن الامام علي بن أبي طالب قال : دخلت أنا و فاطمة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه سلم فوجدته يبكي بكاء شديدا فقلت: فداك أبي و أمي يا رسول الله ما الذي أبكاك فقال صلى الله عليه و سلم: يا علي ليلة أسري بي إلى السماء رأيت نساء من أمتي في عذاب شديد و أنكرت شأنهن لما رأيت من شدة عذابهن 
رأيت امرأة معلقة بشعرها يغلي دماغ رأسها 
و رأيت امرأة معلقة بلسانها و الحميم يصب في حلقها 
و رأيت امرأة معلقة بثديها 
و رأيت امرأة تأكل لحم جسدها و النار توقد من تحتها 
و رأيت امرأة قد شد رجلاها الى يدها و قد سلط عليها الحيات والعقارب 
و رأيت امرأة عمياء في تابوت من النار يخرج دماغ رأسها من فخذيها و بدنها يتقطع من الجذام و البرص 
و رأيت امرأة معلقة برجليها في النار 
و رأيت امرأة تقطع لحم جسدها في مقدمها و موخرها بمقارض من نار 
و رأيت امرأة تحرق وجهها و يدها و هي تأكل امعائها 
و رأيت امرأة رأسها رأس خنزير و بدنها بدن حمار و عليها ألف ألف لون من بدنها 
و رأيت امرأة على صورة الكلب و النار تدخل من دبرها و تخرج من فمها و الملائكة يضربون على رأسها و بدنها بمقاطع من النار 
فقالت فاطمة: حسبي و قرة عيني اخبرني ما كان عملهن و سيرهن حتى و ضع الله عليه هذا العذاب فقال صلى الله عليه و سلم: يا بنيتي 
اما المعلقة بشعرها فانها كانت لا تغطي شعرها من الرجال 
اما المعلقة بلسانها كانت تؤذي زوجها 
اما المعلقة بثديها فانها كانت تمتنع عن فراش زوجها 
اما المعلقة برجلها فانها كانت تخرج من بيتها بغير اذن زوجها 
اما التي تأكل لحم جسها فانها كانت تزين بدنها للناس 
اما التي شد رجلاها الى يدها و سلط عليها الحيات و العقارب فانها كانت قليلة الوضوء قذرة اللعاب و كانت لا تغتسل من الجنابة و الحيض و لا تنظف و كانت تستهين بالصلاة 
اما العمياء و الصماء و الخرساء فانها كانت تلد من الزنا فتعلقه بأعنق زوجها 
اما التي كانت تقرض لحمها بالمقارض فانها كانت قوادة 
اما التي رأسها رأس خنزير و بدنها بدن حمار فانها كانت نمامه كذابه 
اما التي على صورة الكلب و النار تدخل من دبرها و تخرج من فمها فانها كانت معلية نواحه 
ثم قال صلى الله عليه و سلم: و يل لامرأة اغضبت زوجها و طوبى لامرأة رضى عنها زوجها ... صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
الجواب :
بورك فيك وجُزيت خيرا
لا شك في أنه حديث موضوع مكذوب 
يدل على ذلك ركاكة ألفاظه 
والذي يظهر لي أنه من وضع الروافض ، فهو ليس في شيء من كتب السنة .
والمشكلة أنهم ينسبون الحديث إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم يقولون : صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم !
وما علموا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : مَن حدّث عني بحديث يُرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين .
والأخطر من ذلك أن يدخل المسلم في زمرة الكذّابين على سيد المرسلين
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : من كذب عليّ متعمداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار .
والحديث الموضوع لا تجوز روايته إلا لبيان حاله والتحذير منه . والأصل أننا لا ننسب حديثاً للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا وقد علمنا صحته واستبانت لنا
كتبه
عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن صالح السحيم
 http://www.saaid.net/Doat/assuhaim/fatwa/100.htm

----------


## عبدالله السني

ذكر بعض الأحاديث التي أوردها الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز - رحمه الله في رسالته "التحفة الكريمة في بيان بعض الأحاديث الموضوعة والسقيمة"
1- أفضل وأشر الناس عند الله منزلة يوم القيامة
((أفضل الناس عند الله منزلةً يوم القيامة إمام عادل رفيق، وشر عباد الله منزلةً يوم القيامة إمام جائر)) رواه الطبراني في الأوسط من رواية ابن لهيعة ذكره المنذري في الترغيب.
وابن لهيعة ضعيف، ولا شك أن الإمام العادل الرفيق من أفضل الناس؛ لما في عدله من النفع العظيم، والمصالح الكثيرة للمسلمين وغيرهم.
ولا شك أيضاً أن الإمام الجائر من شرّ الناس؛ لما في جوره وظلمه من المضار الكثيرة على المسلمين.
وقد ثبت في الصحيحين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((سبعةٌ يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله...))[1] وبدأ بالإمام العادل.
وفي الصحيحين أيضاً عن معقل بن يسار رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((ما من عبدٍ يسترعيه الله رعية، يموت يوم يموت، وهو غاش لرعيته إلا حرّم الله عليه الجنة))[2].
وفي صحيح مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((اللهم من ولي من أمر أمتي شيئاً فرفق بهم فارفق به، اللهم من ولي من أمر أمتي شيئاً فشق عليهم فاشقق عليه))[3].
بهذه الأحاديث الصحيحة، يعلم أن الإمام العادل الرفيق من خير الناس، وأن الإمام الجائر الغاش للأمة من شر الناس.
وهكذا كل من ولي من أمر الأمة شيئاً من أمير قرية، أو مدينة أو وزير أو أي موظف على شيء من أمور المسلمين، له هذا الحكم. فالواجب الحذر والنصح وأداء الأمانة، والله ولي التوفيق.
2- حديث: ((أخروهن من حيث أخرهن الله)) يعني النساء
حديث: ((أخروهن من حيث أخرهن الله)) يعني النساء.
ذكر صاحب كشف الخفاء ص 67 مجلد أول عن المقاصد، وعن الزركشي، أنه موقوف على ابن مسعود.. أخرجه عبد الرزاق والطبراني من طريقه، وليس بمرفوع... انظر تمامه في الكشف. وله شاهد في صحيح مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((خير صفوف الرجال أولها، وشرها آخرها، وخير صفوف النساء آخرها، وشرها أولها))[4].
3- حديث: ((أفضل طعام الدنيا والآخرة اللحم))
حديث: ((أفضل طعام الدنيا والآخرة اللحم))، ضعيف أو موضوع، وقد ذكره في كشف الخفاء ص 154 ج 1، وقال: روه أبو نعيم والعقيلي من طريق عمرو السكسكي عن ربيعة بن كعب رفعه، قال: وعمرو المذكور ضعيف جداً، وقال العقيلي: لا يعرف هذا الحديث إلا به، ولا يصح فيه شيء.
وذكر في الكشف له طرقاً أخرى، ونقل عن ابن الجوزي أنه أدخله في الموضوعات فراجع كلامه فيه إن شئت، والله الموفق.
4- حديث: ((فضل علي وسلمان وأبي ذر والمقداد رضي الله عنهم))
حديث: ((إن الله يحب من أصحابي أربعة: علياً وسلمان وأبا ذر والمقداد ابن الأسود الكندي)) أخرجه الإمام أحمد في المسند في المجلد الخامس، ص 351، 356.
والترمذي في المجلد الرابع من الطبعة الهندية بشرح المباركفوري صفحة 327، وقال: حسن غريب لا نعرفه إلا من طريق شريك، يعني به شريكاً القاضي.
وأخرجه ابن ماجه في المجلد الأول صفحة 66، وأخرجه الحاكم صفحة 130 من المجلد الثالث كلهم من طريق شريك القاضي عن أبي ربيعة الإيادي عن ابن بريدة عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكلهم رووه عن شريك عن أبي ربيعة بالعنعنة ما عدا أحمد في إحدى روايتيه، فإن شريكاً صرح فيها بأن أبا ربيعة حدثه بذلك.
وإسناده ضعيف من أجل أبي ربيعة المذكور فإنه انفرد به وهو منكر الحديث. قاله أبو حاتم الرازي، وصححه الحاكم.
وزعم أنه على شرط مسلم، وأنكر الذهبي عليه ذلك. وقال: إن مسلماً لم يخرج عن أبي ربيعة المذكور.. انتهى.
وكثيراً ما يصحح الحاكم رحمه الله أحاديث ضعيفة وموضوعة، فلا ينبغي أن يغتر بتصحيحه، وقد أغرب الحافظ ابن حجر في ترجمة المقداد، فحسن هذا الحديث، وليس ذلك بجيد؛ لضعف إسناده بانفراد أبي ربيعة به، ونكارة متنه؛ ولأن هذا الحديث لو كان صحيحاً لم يخف على الحفاظ من أصحاب بريدة.
وعلى فرض صحته فإنه لا مفهوم له؛ لأن الله جل وعلا يحب جميع صحابة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم، ويحب كل مؤمنٍ ومؤمنة من سائر الثقلين، كما قال عز وجل: إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ[5]، وَاللّهُ يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ[6]، إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ[7]، وقوله عز وجل: وَعَدَ اللّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا[8]، وقوله عز وجل: إِنَّ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَالْمُسْلِمَات  ِ وَالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ.. إلى أن قال عز وجل: وَالذَّاكِرِينَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا وَالذَّاكِرَاتِ أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا[9]، والآيات في هذا المعنى كثيرة.
تنبيه آخر:
نقل الحافظ الذهبي كلام أبي حاتم المذكور في شأن أبي ربيعة في الميزان في ترجمة عمر بن ربيعة ص 257 الجلد رقم 2.
5- وقت القيام للصلاة عند الإقامة
خرج البيهقي في السنن من طريق الحجاج بن فروج الواسطي عن العوام بن حوشب عن عبد الله بن أبي أوفى رضي الله عنه قال: كان بلال إذا قال: قد قامت الصلاة، نهض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكبر.
وأعله بالحجاج المذكور وذكر أن ابن معين ضعفه. وذكره صاحب الميزان: أعني الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله من طريق الحجاج المذكور وذكر ابن معين، والنسائي ضعفاه.... انتهى المقصود.
قلت: وفي السند المذكور علة أخرى. وهي الانقطاع بين العوام، وبين عبد الله بن أبي أوفى؛ لأن العوام لم يسمع منه، ولا من غيره من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، كما يعلم ذلك من تهذيب التهذيب وغيره.
وبذلك يكون الحديث المذكور ضعيفاً؛ لعلتين وهما: الانقطاع وضعف الحجاج... وقد ذكره كثير من الفقهاء في أول باب صفة الصلاة، محتجين به على استحباب قيام المأموم عند قول المؤذن: قد قامت الصلاة. ولم يعزه كثير منهم إلى أحد، ولا حجة فيه لضعفه.
وبذلك يعلم أنه لا تحديد في وقت قيام المأموم للصلاة إذا أخذ المؤذن في الإقامة فهو مخير في القيام في أول الإقامة، أو في أثنائها أو آخرها. وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم، وأما التكبير فلم يكن صلى الله عليه وسلم يكبر تكبيرة الإحرام إلا بعد الفراغ من الإقامة، وبعد أن يأمر الناس بتسوية الصفوف، وسد الخلل، كما استفاضت بذلك الأحاديث الصحيحة عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام، وذلك يدل على بطلان هذا الحديث، وعدم صحته. والله ولي التوفيق.
6- حديث: ((إذا كثرت ذنوبك فاسق الماء...))
حديث: ((إذا كثرت ذنوبك فاسق الماء على الماء. تتناثر ذنوبك)) رواه أبو بكر الخطيب البغدادي عن إسحاق بن محمد التمار، وقال: كان لا بأس به. قال: حدثنا هبة الله بهذا، قال الذهبي رحمه الله في الميزان ج4 ص293: وهبة الله هو ابن موسى المزني الموصلي. عرف بابن قتيل لا يعرف. أ هـ.
قلت: وبذلك يكون هذا الحديث ضعيفاً بهذا الإسناد؛ ولكن يعلم فضل سقي الماء من أدلةٍ أخرى؛ لكون ذلك من أعمال البر والخير، والله ولي التوفيق.
7- حديث: ((حبك الشيء يعمي ويصم))
حديث: ((حبك الشيء يعمي ويصم)) لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسير قوله تعالى: وَأُشْرِبُواْ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْعِجْلَ[10]، قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا عصام بن خالد، حدثني أبو بكر بن عبد الله بن أبي مريم الغساني، عن خالد بن محمد الثقفي عن بلال بن أبي الدرداء، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((حبك الشيء يعمي ويصم)) رواه أبو داود عن حيوة بن شريح، عن بقية عن أبي بكر بن عبد الله بن أبي مريم به. انتهى
قلت: هذا الحديث المذكور ضعيف؛ لأن في إسناده أبا بكر بن عبد الله بن أبي مريم، وهو ضعيف لا يحتج به. ولكن معناه صحيح نسأل الله العافية.
8- حديث علي رضي الله عنه أنه تصدق بخاتمه وهو راكع
حديث: إن قوله تعالى: إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ[11]، نزلت في علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه تصدق بخاتمه وهو راكع ليس بصحيح، ذكره الحافظ ابن كثير في التفسير، وحكم عليه بالضعف؛ لضعف رجال أسانيده، وجهالة بعضهم.. وذكر أنه لم يقل أحد من أهل العلم فيما يعلم بفضل الصدقة حال الركوع. أ هـ. المقصود.
وذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في المنهاج المجلد الأول ص165 الطبعة التي حققها الدكتور محمد رشاد سالم: أن الحديث المذكور موضوع.. وبهذا يعلم أن قوله تعالى: وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ، معناها وهم خاضعون، ذليلون لله تعالى؛ لأن الركوع والسجود يمثلان غاية الذل لله والاستكانة، فالمؤمن يتصدق وهو خاضع لله، لا متكبر ولا مدل بعمله ولا مراء ولا مسمع.. والله ولي التوفيق.
9- حديث: ((دفن عيسى عليه السلام مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد نزوله آخر الزمان))
الأحاديث الواردة في دفن عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام في حجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بعد نزوله آخر الزمان وموته كلها ضعيفة، وهكذا ما روى الترمذي عن عبد الله بن سلام أنه مكتوب في التوراة أن عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام يدفن مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ضعيف. انظر ص 81 من المجلد العاشر من تحفة الأحوذي شرح جامع الترمذي، الطبعة المصرية.
10- حديث: ((عقوبة تارك الصلاة بخمس عشر عقوبة... الخ))
حديث: ((عقوبة تارك الصلاة بخمس عشرة عقوبة)) الخ، من الأحاديث الباطلة المكذوبة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما بين الحفاظ من العلماء رحمهم الله كالحافظ الذهبي في الميزان، والحافظ ابن حجر وغيرهما.
قال ابن حجر في كتابه لسان الميزان في ترجمة محمد بن علي بن العباس البغدادي العطّار، إنه ركَّب على أبي بكر بن زياد النيسابوري حديثاً باطلاً في تارك الصلاة.
وروى عنه محمد بن علي الموازيني شيخ لأبي النرسي زعم المذكور أن ابن زياد أخذه عن الربيع عن الشافعي عن مالك عن سُميْ عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه رفعه: ((من تهاون بصلاته عاقبه الله بخمس عشرة خصلة..)) الحديث، وهو ظاهر البطلان من أحاديث الطرقية. أ هـ.
فكيف يرضى مؤمن لنفسه بترويج حديث موضوع، وقد صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((من روى عني حديثاً وهو يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين))[12] خرجه مسلم في صحيحه.
وفيما جاء عن الله وعن رسوله في شأن الصلاة عقوبة تاركها ما يكفي ويشفي، قال تعالى: إِنَّ الصَّلاَةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَابًا مَّوْقُوتًا[13]، وقال تعالى عن أهل النار: مَا سَلَكَكُمْ فِي سَقَرَ * قَالُوا لَمْ نَكُ مِنَ الْمُصَلِّينَ[14] الآيات.
فذكر سبحانه من صفاتهم التي دخلوا بسببها النار ترك الصلاة، قال سبحانه: فَوَيْلٌ لِلْمُصَلِّينَ * الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ صَلاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ * الَّذِينَ هُمْ يُرَاءُونَ * وَيَمْنَعُونَ الْمَاعُونَ[15].
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((بني الإسلام على خمس شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله، وإقام الصلاة، وإيتاء الزكاة، وصوم رمضان، وحج البيت))[16].
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((العهد الذي بيننا وبينهم الصلاة، فمن تركها فقد كفر))[17]، والآيات والأحاديث الصحيحة في هذا كثيرة معلومة..
11- حديث: ((إذا سألتم الله فاسألوه بجاهي.....))
حديث التوسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم موضوع، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى ج1 ص319: (وروى بعض الجهال عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: إذا سألتم الله فاسألوه بجاهي، فإن جاهي عند الله عظيم).
وهذا الحديث كذب ليس في شيء من كتب المسلمين التي يعتمد عليها أهل الحديث، ولا ذكره أحد من أهل العلم بالحديث..
12- حديث: ((يا علي ليلة أسري بي إلى السماء رأيت نساء من أمتي في عذاب شديد))
حديث عن علي رضي الله عنه قال: (دخلت أنا وفاطمة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوجدته يبكي بكاء شديداً، فقلت: فداك أبي وأمي يا رسول الله، ما الذي أبكاك؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((يا علي ليلة أسري بي إلى السماء، رأيت نساء من أمتي في عذاب شديد فأنكرت شأنهن، لما رأيت شدة عذابهن، رأيت امرأة معلقة بشعرها يغلي دماغ رأسها، ورأيت امرأة معلقة بلسانها والحميم يصب في حلقها، ورأيت امرأة معلقة بثديها، ورأيت امرأة تأكل لحم جسدها، والنار توقد من تحتها، ورأيت امرأة قد شدت رجلاها إلى يديها، وقد سلط عليها الحيات والعقارب. ورأيت امرأة صماء عمياء خرساء في تابوت من نار يخرج دماغ رأسها من منخرها وبدنها، فتقطع من الجذام والبرص، ورأيت امرأة تقطع لحم جسدها من مقدمتها ومؤخرتها بمقارض من نار، ورأيت امرأة تحرق وجهها ويديها وهي تأكل أمعاءها، ورأيت امرأةً رأسها رأس خنزير وبدنها بدن الحمار، وعليها ألف ألف لون من العذاب، ورأيت امرأة على صورة الكلب والنار تدخل في دبرها وتخرج من فيها، والملائكة يضربون رأسها وبدنها بمقامع من نار. فقالت فاطمة رضي الله عنها: حبيبي وقرة عيني، أخبرني ما كان عملهن وسيرتهن حتى وضع الله عليهن هذا العذاب؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا ابنتي: أما المعلقة بشعرها فإنها كانت لا تغطي شعرها من الرجال، وأما المعلقة بلسانها فإنها كانت تؤذي زوجها، وأما المعلقة بثدييها فإنها كانت تمتنع من فراش زوجها، وأما المعلقة برجليها فإنها كانت تخرج من بيتها بغير إذن زوجها، وأما التي كانت تأكل جسدها فإنها كانت تزين بدنها للناس، وأما التي شدت يداها إلى رجليها وسلط عليها الحيات والعقارب فإنها كانت قذرة الوضوء، قذرة الثياب، وكانت لا تغتسل من الجنابة والحيض، ولا تتنظف، وكانت تستهين بالصلاة. وأما العمياء الصماء الخرساء، فإنها كانت تلد من الزنا، فتعلقه في عنق زوجها، وأما التي كانت يقرض لحمها بالمقارض، فإنها كانت تعرض نفسها على الرجال، وأما التي كانت تحرق وجهها وبدنها، وهي تأكل أمعاءها فإنها كانت قوادة، وأما التي كان رأسها رأس خنزير، وبدنها بدن الحمار، فإنها كانت نمامة كذابة، وأما التي كانت على صورة الكلب والنار تدخل في دبرها، وتخرج من فيها. فإنها كانت قينة - مغنية - نوّاحة حاسرة. ثم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ويل لامرأة أغضبت زوجها، وطوبى لامرأة رضي عنها زوجها)). انتهى..
هذا خبر مكذوب، ومتنه منكر، وبعد البحث التام لم نجد إلا أن بعض الناس عزاه إلى كتاب: بحار الأنوار.. وبمراجعة إيضاح المكنون، ذيل كتاب كشف الظنون وجدنا في حرف الباء، أن الكتاب المذكور من مؤلفات بعض الشيعة، وهو محمد بن باقر بن محمد تقي الشهير بالمجلسي الشيعي المتوفى عام 1111هـ.
كذا في الكتاب المذكور، وقد ذكر في البطاقة الموجهة إليّ المتضمنة السؤال عن هذا الحديث، أن صاحب البحار ذكره في الجزء 18 ص351، وقد حدثني من لا أتهم عن بعض من له عناية بكتب الشيعة، أن هذا الكتاب أعني: بحار الأنوار، مملوء من الأحاديث المكذوبة الموضوعة، والله ولي التوفيق. أ.هـ.
13- حديث: ((يا أسماء إن المرأة إذا بلغت المحيض لم يصلح أن يرى منها إلا هذا...))
حديث: الرخصة للمرأة في كشف وجهها وكفيها لغير محارمها... ضعيف جداً لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو ما رواه أبو داود في سننه: حدثنا يعقوب بن كعب الأنطاكي ومؤمل بن الفضل الحراني، قالا: حدثنا الوليد عن سعيد عن بشير عن قتادة عن خالد بن دريك، عن عائشة رضي الله عنها، أن أسماء بنت أبي بكر دخلت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعليها ثياب رقاق فأعرض عنها وقال: ((يا أسماء إن المرأة إذا بلغت المحيض لم يصلح أن يرى منها إلا هذا وهذا)) وأشار إلى وجهه وكفيه.
قال أبو داود: هو مرسل وكذا قال أبو حاتم الرازي.
قلت هذا الحديث ضعيف جداً، ولا تقوم به حجة للعلة المذكورة، وهي الانقطاع بين خالد وعائشة، وهو مراد أبي داود وأبي حاتم بقولهما مرسل، ولضعف سعيد بن بشير، وتدليس قتادة وقد عنعن.
وبذلك يتضح أن هذا الحديث بهذا الإسناد في غاية الضعف والسقوط؛ لهذه العلل الثلاث، ولو صحّ لكان محمولاً على ما كانت عليه الحال، قبل نزول آية الحجاب، وهناك علة خامسة وهي نكارة متنه فإنه لا يظن بأسماء رضي الله عنها مع تقواها وإيمانها أن تدخل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثياب رقاق ولا تستر عورتها، والله ولي التوفيق.
14- حديث: احتجاب المرأة عن الأعمى
حديث الاحتجاب عن الأعمى ضعيف شاذ.. وهو ما روى أبو داود والترمذي من حديث الزهري عن نبهان مولى أبي سلمة، حدثته أنها كانت عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وميمونة قالت: فبينما نحن عنده أقبل ابن أم مكتوم فدخل عليه، وذلك بعدما أمرنا بالحجاب فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((احتجبن منه)) فقلت: يا رسول الله أليس هو أعمى لا يبصرنا ولا يعرفنا؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((أوعمياوان أنتما؟ ألستما تبصرانه؟))، ثم قال الترمذي: هذا حديث حسن صحيح.
قلت في تحسين الترمذي وتصحيحه لهذا الحديث نظر؛ لأن نبهان ليس مشهوراً بالحفظ والعدالة، وإن وثَّقه ابن حبان، كما في تهذيب التهذيب.
والصواب أنه ضعيف شاذ مخالف للأحاديث الصحيحة الدالة على عدم وجوب الحجاب عن الأعمى كحديث فاطمة بنت قيس المخرج في صحيح مسلم، وحديث إنما جعل الاستئذان من أجل النظر المخرج في الصحيحين، والله أعلم.
15- حديث: ((أنا مدينة العلم وعليّ بابها))
حديث: ((أنا مدينة العلم وعلي بابها)) قال العجلوني في كشف الخفاء، وهذا حديث مضطرب غير ثابت، كما قال الدارقطني في العلل، وقال الترمذي: منكر، وقال البخاري: ليس له وجه صحيح. ونقل الخطيب البغدادي عن يحيى بن معين أنه قال: إنه كذب لا أصل له.
وذكره ابن الجوزي في الموضوعات، ووافقه الذهبي وغيره، وقال أبو زرعة كم خلق افتضحوا فيه، وقال أبو حاتم ويحيى بن سعيد: لا أصل له، وقال ابن دقيق العيد: لم يثبتوه.
وروى الديلمي بلا إسناد عن ابن مسعود ورفعه: ((أنا مدينة العلم وأبو بكر أساسها وعمر حيطانها وعثمان سقفها وعلي بابها)).
روي أيضاً عن أنس مرفوعاً: ((أنا مدينة العلم وعلي بابها ومعاوية حلقتها)). قال في المقاصد: وبالجملة فكلها ضعيفة وألفاظ أكثرها ركيكة. وقال النجم: كلها ضعيفة واهية. قلت: بل هي موضوعة بلا شك، والله ولي التوفيق.
16- حديث: صلاة التسبيح 
حديث صلاة التسبيح موضوع.
في سنن أبي داود الجزء الثاني ص29-30: باب صلاة التسبيح، وعند ابن ماجه ج1 ص419.
حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن بشر بن الحكم النيسابوري، ثنا موسى بن عبد العزيز، ثنا الحكم بن أبان عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال للعباس بن عبد المطلب: ((يا عباس يا عماه ألا أعطيك، ألا أمنحك، ألا أحبوك، ألا أفعل بك، عشر خصال إذا أنت فعلت ذلك غفر الله لك ذنبك، أوله وآخره، قديمه وحديثه، خطأه وعمده، صغيره وكبيره، سره وعلانيته، عشر خصال: أن تصلي أربع ركعات تقرأ في كل ركعة فاتحة الكتاب وسورة، فإذا فرغت من القراءة في أول ركعة وأنت قائم قلت: سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر خمس عشرة مرة، ثم تركع فتقولها وأنت راكع عشراً، ثم ترفع رأسك من الركوع فتقولها عشراً، ثم تهوي ساجداً فتقولها وأنت ساجد عشراً. ثم ترفع رأسك فتقولها عشراً، فذلك خمس وسبعون في كل ركعة، تفعل ذلك في أربع ركعات، إن استطعت أن تصليها في كل يوم مرة فافعل، فإن لم تفعل ففي كل جمعة مرة، فإن لم تفعل ففي كل شهر مرة. فإن لم تفعل ففي كل سنة مرة. فإن لم تفعل ففي عمرك مرة)) أ.هـ.
هذا الحديث ذكر ابن الجوزي رحمه الله أنه موضوع على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، انتهى.
وضعفه الترمذي والعقيلي.
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في التلخيص ما نصه: والحق أن طرقه كلها ضعيفة، وإن كان حديث ابن عباس يقرب من شرط الحسن، إلا أنه شاذ لشدة الفردية فيه، وعدم المتابع والشاهد من وجه معتبر، ومخالفة هيئتها لهيئة باقي الصلوات، وموسى بن عبد العزيز وإن كان صادقاً صالحاً فلا يحتمل فيه هذا التفرد، وقد ضعفها ابن تيمية والمزّي، وتوقف الذهبي.
حكاه ابن عبد الهادي عنهم في أحكامه، وقد اختلف كلام الشيخ محيي الدين النووي، فوهاها في شرح المهذب فقال: حديثها ضعيف. وفي استحبابها عندي نظر؛ لأن فيها تغييراً لهيئة الصلاة المعروفة، فينبغي أن لا تفعل، وليس حديثها بثابت، انتهى.
17- حديث: ((كيف أنتم إذا غدي عليكم بجفنة...))
حديث عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((كيف أنتم إذا غدي عليكم بجفنة، وريح عليك بأخرى؟)) قالوا: يا رسول الله: إنا يومئذٍ لخير؟! فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((بل أنتم اليوم خير))[18] رواه أبو يعلى وفيه من لم أعرفهم، انظر مجمع الزوائد ج1 ص267.
18- حديث: ((إذا مشت أمتي المطيطاء))
حديث: مشي المطيطا...
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((إذا مشت أمتي المطيطاء وخدمتهم فارس والروم تسلط بعضهم على بعض))[19] رواه الطبراني وإسناده حسن..
وفي رواية: ((إذا مشت أمتي المطيطاء وخدمها أبناء فارس والروم سلط شرارها على خيارها))[20] حديث حسن.
وانظر كتاب إتحاف الجماعة للشيخ حمود بن عبد الله التويجري فقد خرجهما مع أحاديث أخرى.
19- حديث: ((سب أصحابي ذنب لا يغفر))
حديث: ((سب أصحابي ذنب لا يغفر)) لا يصح.
وذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في الفتاوى ج3 ص290 ما نصه بعد كلام سبق: كما أن طائفة أخرى زعموا أن من سب الصحابة لا يقبل الله توبته وإن تاب... ورووا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((سب أصحابي ذنب لا يغفر)).
وهذا الحديث كذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لم يروه أحدٌ من أهل العلم، ولا هو في شيء من كتب المسلمين المعتمدة، وهو مخالف للقرآن الكريم؛ لأن الله جل وعلا قال: إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَغْفِرُ أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَن يَشَاء[21]، هذا في حق من لم يتب.
وقال في حق التائبين: قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ[22].
فثبت بالكتاب من الله سبحانه، وبالسنة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن كل من تاب تاب الله عليه. 
ومعلوم أن من سب الرسول من الكفار المحاربين، وقال: هو ساحر أو شاعر أو مجنون أو معلم أو مفتر، وتاب تاب الله عليه، وقد كان طائفة يسبون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أهل الحرب ثم أسلموا، وحسن إسلامهم، وقبل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم.
منهم أبو سفيان بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب ابن عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعبد الله بن أبي سرح، انتهى.
ويؤيد ما ذكره شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله أن الشرك هو أعظم الذنوب، ومن تاب منه تاب الله عليه بنص الآيات المحكمات، والأحاديث الصحيحة وإجماع أهل العلم.
وسب الصحابة رضي الله عنهم دون ذلك، فمن تاب منه توبةً نصوحاً تاب الله عليه من باب أولى، والله ولي التوفيق.
20- حديث: ((الناس نيام فإذا ماتوا انتبهوا))
حديث يروى عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((الناس نيام فإذا ماتوا انتبهوا)).
هذا كلام ليس بحديث بل هو من كلام علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، وقيل من كلام سهل بن عبد الله التستري، حسب ما ذكره العجلوني في كشف الخفاء.
21- حديث: ((إن الله تعالى لا يقبل صلاة رجل مسبل إزاره))
الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو داود برقم (638) ج1 ص172 ورقم (4086) ج4 ص57 عن موسى بن إسماعيل عن أبان عن يحيى عن أبي جعفر عن عطاء عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: بينما رجل يصلي مسبلاً إزاره إذ قال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((اذهب فتوضأ)) فذهب فتوضأ ثم جاء، فقال له: ((اذهب فتوضأ)) فذهب فتوضأ ثم جاء، فقال له رجل: يا رسول الله ما لك أمرته أن يتوضأ ثم سكت عنه؟!.. فقال: ((إنه كان يصلي وهو مسبل إزاره، وإن الله تعالى لا يقبل صلاة رجل مسبل إزاره)).
قال النووي في رياض الصالحين: رواه أبو داود على شرط مسلم.
قلت: هذا وهم من النووي رحمه الله فليس إسناده على شرط مسلم، بل هو ضعيف لعلتين:
إحداهما: أنه من رواية أبي جعفر غير منسوب وهو مجهول.
والعلة الثانية: أنه من رواية يحيى بن أبي كثير عن أبي جعفر المذكور بالعنعنة، ويحيى مدلّس، والمدلس إذا لم يصرح بالسماع لم يحتج به، إلا ما كان في الصحيحين.
ولو صح فمعناه التغليظ والتشديد؛ ليحذر العود إلى الإسبال.. أما صلاته فصحيحة؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمره بإعادتها، وإنما أمره بإعادة الوضوء، ونفي القبول في الصلاة لا يلزم منه بطلان الصلاة في جميع موارده؛ لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((من أتى عرافاً فسأله عن شيء لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين ليلة))[23] رواه مسلم في صحيحه.
وقد حكى النووي الإجماع أنه لا يؤمر بالإعادة، وإنما فاته الثواب للزجر والتحذير، وله نظائر في أحاديث أخرى. ويدل على أن نفي القبول في حديث المسبل، لا يلزم منه بطلان الصلاة؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمره بالإعادة. وهكذا في حديث ابن مسعود لم يأمره بالإعادة، فدل ذلك على أن مراده صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمره بإعادة الوضوء هو الزجر والتحذير.. ولعل وضوءه يخفف عنه الإثم.
وهذا كله على تقدير صحة الحديث المذكور، وقد يستدل بنفي القبول على عدم الصحة؛ لعدم وجود ما يقتضي خلاف ذلك، مثل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لا يقبل الله صلاة أحدكم إذا أحدث حتى يتوضأ))[24] متفق عليه.
وحديث ابن مسعود المشار إليه آنفاً خرجه أبو داود برقم (637) ج1 ص172 بإسناد صحيح، عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((من أسبل إزاره في صلاته خيلاء فليس من الله في حل ولا حرام)).
ثم ذكر أبو داود رحمه الله أنه رواه جماعة موقوفاً على ابن مسعود، انتهى.
وهذا الموقوف له حكم الرفع؛ لأنه لا يقال من جهة الرأي، كما يعلم ذلك من كلام أهل العلم في أصول الفقه. ومصطلح الحديث، وبالله التوفيق..
22- حديث: ((إن أكثر شهداء أمتي أصحاب الفرش...))
حديث: ((إن أكثر شهداء أمتي أصحاب الفرش، ورب قتيلٍ بين الصفين الله أعلم بنيته)) أخرجه الإمام أحمد رحمه الله في المسند مجلد واحد ص367 من طريق عبد الله بن لهيعة، وهو ضعيف لاختلاطه، فيكون هذا الحديث ضعيفاً بهذا السند.
وفي السند أيضاً أبو محمد الراوي؛ للحديث المذكور عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يصرح بسماعه منه عليه الصلاة والسلام، فيحتمل أن يكون مرسلاً، والمرسل لا يحتج به، إلا أن يكون له شواهد تدل على صحته أو حسنه، إن لم يثبت سماع أبي محمد المذكور من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد ذكر في السند أنه من أصحاب ابن مسعود، والله ولي التوفيق.
23- حديث: ((تعشّوا ولو بكف من حشف...))
حديث: ((تعشوا ولو بكف من حشف، فإن ترك العشاء مهرمة)) خرجه الترمذي في جامعه رحمه الله حيث قال: حدثنا يحيى بن موسى حدثنا محمد بن يعلى الكوفي، حدثنا عنبسة بن عبد الرحمن القرشي، عن عبد الملك بن علاق عن أنس بن مالك، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم... فذكره. ثم قال رحمه الله هذا حديث منكر لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه. وعنبسة يضعف في هذا الحديث. وعبد الملك بن علاق مجهول... انتهى كلامه رحمه الله.
وقال الحافظ في التقريب: محمد بن يعلى السلمي أبو ليلى الكوفي لقبه زنبور، ضعيف من التاسعة..
وقال الحافظ أيضاً في عنبسة عن عبد الرحمن المذكور: متروك رماه أبو حاتم بالوضع من الثامنة، وقال الحافظ أيضاً في عبد الملك بن علاق المذكور: مجهول من الخامسة.
وبهذا يتضح أن هذا الحديث بهذا الإسناد ضعيف جداً، ويحتمل أنه موضوع والحمل فيه على عنبسة..
أما شيخ الإمام الترمذي، وهو يحيى بن موسى فثقةٍ معروف، روى له البخاري وأبو داود والترمذي والنسائي كما في التقريب. وقال العجلوني في كشف الخفاء، بعد ما عزاه للترمذي، وذكر أن فيه ضعيفاً ومجهولاً ما نصه. ورواه أبو نعيم عن أنس بلفظ: ((لا تدعوا عشاء الليل، ولو بكف من حشف فإن تركه مهرمة)) ورواه ابن ماجه عن جابر مرفوعاً بلفظ: ((لا تدعوا العشاء ولو بكفٍ من تمر، فإن تركه مهرمة)) ورواه في اللآلئ معزواً لابن ماجه عن جابر بلفظ: ((لا تتركوا العشاء ولو على كف تمر، فإن تركه يهرم)).
قال: وفي سنده إبراهيم بن عبد السلام ضعيف يسرق الحديث، وقال في المقاصد: وحكم عليه الصّنعاني.
24- حديث: ((اطلبوا العلم ولو في الصين))
حديث: ((اطلبوا العلم ولو في الصين))، جمهور أهل العلم بالحديث قد حكموا على هذا الحديث بأنه ضعيف من جميع طرقه، وقد بسط الكلام في ذلك الشيخ إسماعيل بن محمد العجلوني رحمه الله في كتابه (كشف الخفاء ومزيل الإلباس عما اشتهر من الأحاديث على ألسنة الناس) في حرف الهمزة مع الطاء، وعزاه إلى البيهقي والخطيب البغدادي وابن عبد البر والديلمي وغيرهم، عن أنس رضي الله عنه، وجزم بضعفه، ونقل عن الحافظ ابن حبان صاحب الصحيح أنه باطل، كما نقل عن ابن الجوزي أنه ذكره في الموضوعات، ونقل عن المزي أن له طرقاً كثيرة، ربما يصل بمجموعها إلى الحسن، وعن الذهبي أنه روي من عدة طرق واهية، وبعضها صالح، وبهذا يتضح لطالب العلم حكم هذا الحديث، وأنه من الأحاديث الضعيفة عند جمهور أهل العلم، وقد حكم عليه ابن حبان بأنه باطل، وابن الجوزي بأنه موضوع.
أما قول الحافظ المزي رحمه الله: إنه له طرقاً ربما يصل بمجموعها إلى الحسن، فليس بجيد في هذا المقام؛ لأن كثرة الطرق المشتملة على الكذابين والمتهمين بالوضع وأشباههم، لا ترفع الحديث إلى الحسن.
وأما قول الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله: إن بعض طرقه صالح، فيحتاج إلى بيان ذلك الطريق الصالح حتى ينظر رجاله، والجرح في هذا المقام مقدم على التعديل، والتضعيف مقدم على التصحيح، حتى يتضح من الأسانيد وجه التصحيح، وذلك بأن يكون الرواة كلهم عدولاً ضابطين، مع اتصال السند وعدم الشذوذ، والعلة القادحة، كما نبه عليه أهل العلم في كتب المصطلح والأصول، ولو صح لم يكن فيه حجة على فضل الصين وأهلها؛ لأن المقصود من هذا اللفظ: ((اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين)) لو صح: الحث على طلب العلم ولو كان بعد المكان غاية البعد؛ لأن طلب العلم من أهم المهمات لما يترتب عليه من صلاح أمر الدنيا والآخرة، في حق من عمل به، وليس المقصود ذات الصين.
ولكن لما كانت الصين بعيدة بالنسبة إلى أرض العرب، مثَّل بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لو صح الخبر. وهذا بيّن واضح لمن تأمل المقام، والله ولي التوفيق.
25- حديث: ((إذا فعلت أمتي خمس عشرة خصلة حلَّ بها البلاء...))
روى الترمذي في آخر جامعه في كتاب الفتن، عن علي رضي الله عنه ما نصه: حدثنا صالح بن عبد الله الترمذي حدثنا الفرج بن فضالة: أبو فضلة الشامي عن يحيى بن سعيد، عن محمد بن عمر بن علي، عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا فعلت أمتي خمس عشرة خصلة، حلّ بها البلاء فقيل وما هن يا رسول الله؟ قال: إذا كان المغنم دولاً، والأمانة مغنماً، والزكاة مغرماً، وأطاع الرجل زوجته، وعق أمه، وبر صديقه، وجفا أباه وارتفعت الأصوات في المساجد، وكان زعيم القوم أرذلهم، وأكر الرجل مخافة شره، وشربت الخمور، ولبس الحرير، واتخذت القينات والمعازف، ولعن آخر هذه الأمة أولها، فليرتقبوا عند ذلك ريحاً حمراء أو خسفاً ومسخاً))[25]، قال أبو عيسى: هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه من حديث علي بن أبي طالب، إلا من هذا الوجه ولا نعلم أحداً رواه عن يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري غير الفرج بن
الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز - رحمه الله
 http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/8738

----------


## عبدالله السني

صحة حديث:"الأرواح تعرج في منامها إلى السماء فتؤمر بالسجود عند العرش فمن كان طاهرا سجد عند العرش" // ثم قال البخاري : ولا أراه يصح
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شيخنا الكريم بارك الله فيكم ...
سؤالي هو عن صحة هذا الحديث ... وهل ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ...؟؟؟؟
وما هي درجته ..؟؟؟
هل تعلم أين تذهب روحك و أنت ناائم؟؟!! 
الســـــلامـ عليكــمــ ورحمة اللـــهـ وبركاته
** هل تعلم اين تذهب روحــك وانت نائم **
عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال:" الأرواح تعرج في منامها إلى السماء فتؤمر بالسجود عند العرش فمن كان طاهرا سجد عند العرش ومن ليس بطاهر سجد بعيدا عن العرش " رواه البخاري.
دمتم في حفظ الرحمن
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء .... وبارك الله فيكم ...
في حفظ الرحمن ووداعته
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك . 
لم يروه البخاري في الصحيح ، وهو المقصود عند الإطلاق . وإنما رواه في " التاريخ الكبير " في ترجمة : علي بن غالب الفهري القرشي ، ثم قال البخاري : ولا أراه يصح . اهـ . 
والصحيح أن من بات طاهراً بات في شعاره مَلَك .
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : من بات طاهراً بات في شعاره ملك ، فلم يستيقظ إلاَّ قال الملك : اللهم اغفر لعبدك فلان فإنه بات طاهراً . رواه ابن حبان وغيره ، وهو في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب .
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : مَا مِنْ مُسْلِمٍ يَبيتُ عَلَى ذِكْرٍ طَاهِراً فَيَتَعَـارّ مِنَ الّليْلِ ، فَيَسْأَلُ الله خَيْراً مِنَ الدّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ إِلاّ أَعْطَـاهُ إِيّـاهُ . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود ، وهو حديث صحيح .
وقال الحافظ العراقي عن حديث سجود الأَرْوَاح تحت العرش : 
رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ فِي شُعَبِ الإِيمَانِ بِإِسْنَادِهِ إلَى عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : إنَّ الأَرْوَاحَ يُعْرَجُ بِهَا فِي مَنَامِهَا إلَى السَّمَاءِ ، فَتُؤْمَرُ بِالسُّجُودِ عِنْدَ الْعَرْشِ ، فَمَنْ بَاتَ طَاهِرًا سَجَدَ عِنْدَ الْعَرْشِ ، وَمَنْ كَانَ لَيْسَ بِطَاهِرٍ سَجَدَ بَعِيدًا مِنْ الْعَرْشِ .
قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ : هَكَذَا جَاءَ مَوْقُوفًا انْتَهَى .
قال الحافظ العراقي :
وَهَذَا وَإِنْ كَانَ مَوْقُوفًا فَقَدْ ثَبَتَ أَنَّ مَنْ نَامَ طَاهِرًا نَامَ فِي شِعَارِ مَلَكٍ ، وَصِفَةُ الْمَلائِكَةِ الْعُلُوُّ ، فَكَانَ فِيهِ مُنَاسَبَةٌ لِعُلُوِّ رُوحِهِ وَصُعُودِهَا إلَى الْجِنَانِ ، وَذَلِكَ فِيمَا رَوَاهُ ابْنُ حِبَّانَ فِي صَحِيحِهِ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : مَنْ بَاتَ طَاهِرًا بَاتَ فِي شِعَارِ مَلَكٍ فَلَمْ يَسْتَيْقِظْ إلاَّ قَالَ الْمَلَكُ : اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِعَبْدِك فُلانٍ ، فَإِنَّهُ نَامَ طَاهِرًا ... وَقَدْ رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيُّ فِي الأَوْسَطِ فَجَعَلَهُ مِنْ حَدِيثِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ، وَرَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ فِي الشُّعَبِ فَجَعَلَهُ مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ . اهـ . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=5793

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث:"إذا كان يوم شديد البرد فإذا قال العبد :لا إله إلا الله ما أشد برد هذا اليوم، اللهم أجرني من زمهرير جهنم"  //  ضعّفه السخاوي في " المقاصد الحسنة " ، والعجلوني في " كشف الخفا "
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فضيلة الشيخ
ماتخريج هذا الحديث غفر الله لك
عن أبي هريرة وأبي سعيد رضي الله عنهما عن النبي قال: " إذا كان يوم شديد البرد فإذا قال العبد :لا إله إلا الله ما أشد برد هذا اليوم، اللهم أجرني من زمهرير جهنم، قال الله تعالى لجهنم: إن عبدا من عبادي استجار بي من زمهريرك وإني أشهدك أني قد أجرته" قالوا: وما زمهرير جهنم؟ قال:" بيت يلقى فيه الكفار فيتميز من شدة برده".
الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وغفر الله لك
ضعّفه السخاوي في " المقاصد الحسنة " ، والعجلوني في " كشف الخفا ".
وصحّ عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال : مَنْ سَأَلَ الْجَنَّةَ ثَلاثَ مَرَّاتٍ ، قَالَتْ الْجَنَّةُ : اللَّهُمَّ أَدْخِلْهُ الْجَنَّةَ ، وَمَنْ اسْتَجَارَ مِنْ النَّارِ ثَلاثَ مَرَّاتٍ ، قَالَتْ النَّارُ : اللَّهُمَّ أَجِرْهُ مِنْ النَّارِ . رواه ابن ماجه ، وصححه الألباني .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=5741

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث: "بسم الله اذهب عنها سوئه وفحشه بدعوة نبيك الطيب المبارك المكين عندك بسم الله"  //  هذا حديث موضوع مكذوب ، كما بينه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فضيلة الشيخ حفظكم الله ماصحة هذا الحديث حيث انني وجدته في موقع للصوفية واردت ان أتاكد منه ؟
وفي موقع آخر مذكور في نهاية الحديث رواه البيهقي بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علماً ؟
الحديث ..
روى ابن السني من حديث ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما أن السيدة أسماء بنت آبى بكر الصديق رضى الله عنهما قد أصيبت بورم في رأسها فشكت ذلك للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوضع يده على رأسها من فوق الثياب ثم قال:
((بسم الله اذهب عنها سوئه وفحشه بدعوة نبيك الطيب المبارك المكين عندك بسم الله )) قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك ثلاث مرات أوامرها آن تقول ذلك فظلت تقوله ثلاث أيام فإذا بهذا الورم قد ذهب ولم يعد بجسمها منه آي اثر.
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وحَفِظَك الله وَرَعَاك . 
هذا حديث موضوع مكذوب ، كما بينه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله . 
حيث قال : وهذا موضوع ؛ آفته عبد الرحمن بن عمرو . قال أبو حاتم : كان يكذب ، فضرب على حديثه ، وقال الدارقطني : متروك يضع الحديث . اهـ . 
ومع ذلك فليس فيه أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام وَضع يده على رأس أسماء ، بل فيه : " ضعي يدك عليه ، ثم قولي ... " . 
وأما ما رواه البيهقي فقد رواه في " دلائل النبوة " ، ومن طريقه ابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " ، وهو ضعيف أيضا ؛ لأن فيه راوٍ مُبهَم ، ثم هو مُخالِف لِمَا عُرِف عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه ما مسّ امرأة لا تَحِلّ له ، لا مُِباشرة ولا من وراء حائل . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ: عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=7778

----------


## عبدالله السني

وما صحة "ان الله بعدما خلق الدنيا امر القلم ان يكتب لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ,ثم امره ان يكتب: ادم.. امة مذنبة وعذاب اليم ,ادريس امّة مذنبة عذاب اليم..."  //  أما قصة انشقاق القلم فهي أشبه بالموضوعات .
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شيخنا الفاضل اطال الله في عمرك وبارك في علمك ونفع بك 
ما صحة حديث ان اسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكتوب على العرش قبل خلق ادام عليه السلام ؟
وما صحة ان الله بعدما خلق الدنيا امر القلم ان يكتب لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ,ثم امره ان يكتب: ادم.. امة مذنبة وعذاب اليم ,ادريس امّة مذنبة عذاب اليم ....الى اخر الانبياء حتى وصل الى سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام فقال امّة مذنبة _فأراد القلم ان يكتب عذاب اليم _فغضب الله وقال:اكتب امة مذنبة رب غفور فأنشق القلم ,وصار القلم لا يكتب الا مشقوقا مدببا الى وقتنا الحالي ؟
شيخنا
جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك وزاد في هداك وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواك 
لا تنسانا من دعائك ادامك الله
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
آمين ، ولك بمثل ما دعوت . 
هذا حديث ضعيف ، كما بيّنه الشيخ الألباني في " سلسلة ألأحاديث الضعيفة " . 
أما قصة انشقاق القلم فهي أشبه بالموضوعات . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=6125

----------


## عبدالله السني

صحة المقولة المنسوبة الى الشيخ محمد العثيمين - رحمه الله-"اللهم إني أسألك الأنس بقربك"  //  وقد سألنا الشيخ الدكتور سامي الصقير حفظه الله – وهو من كبار طلاب الشيخ رحمه الله الملازمين له- فقال : إن هذا كذب على الشيخ .
السؤال:
أريد أن استفسر عن صحة مقولة للشيخ بن عثيمين في الدعاء ( اللهم إني أسألك الأنس بقربك ) قال فيها بن عثيمين يتحقق فيها للمؤمن أربع : عز من غير عشيرة ، وعلم من غير طلب ، وغنى من غير مال ، وأنس من غير جماعة. ـ هل هذا القول صحيح ؟ خاصة وأنها انتشرت بين الناس . وبالنسبة لدعاء ( اللهم إني أسألك الثبات في الأمر والعزيمة على الرشد وأسألك شكر نعمتك وحسن عبادتك وأسألك قلباً سليماً ولسانا صادقا وأسألك من خير ما تعلم وأعوذ بك من شر ما تعلم وأستغفرك لما تعلم ) هل هذا الدعاء من الأدعية النبوية ؟ وهل صحيح أن بن اباز رحمه الله قال فيه إذا كنز الناس الذهب والفضة فاكنزوا هذا الدعاء ؟
الجواب: 
الحمد لله
أولا :
لم نقف على ما ذكرت من كلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ، ولم نقف على هذا الدعاء : (اللهم إني أسألك الأنس بقربك ) في شيء من كتب السنة . ولا وجدناه منقولاً عن أحد من السلف ، ولهذا يبعد صدور هذا الكلام عن الشيخ رحمه الله . 
وقد علم من حاله اقتفاء أثر السلف وتعظيم الأدعية الثابتة ، وعدم الجزم بمثل هذه الفضائل إلا بدليل ، لا سيما وقد يروج لهذا الدعاء من يزهّد الناس في طلب العلم ، ويزعم أنه تلقى العلم من الله مباشرة ، كما يقول أحدهم : حدثني قلبي عن ربي !
وقد جاءت النصوص بالحث على طلب العلم والترغيب فيه بل الإخبار بأنه فريضة على كل مسلم .
وقد سألنا الشيخ الدكتور سامي الصقير حفظه الله – وهو من كبار طلاب الشيخ رحمه الله الملازمين له- فقال : إن هذا كذب على الشيخ .
ثانيا :
دعاء : ( اللهم إني أسالك الثبات في الأمر ...) من الأدعية النبوية الثابتة ، فقد روى أحمد (17155) والترمذي (3407) والنسائي (1304) عن شَدَّاد بْن أَوْسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قال : كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُعَلِّمُنَا أَنْ نَقُولَ : ( اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الثَّبَاتَ فِي الْأَمْرِ ، وَأَسْأَلُكَ عَزِيمَةَ الرُّشْدِ ، وَأَسْأَلُكَ شُكْرَ نِعْمَتِكَ ، وَحُسْنَ عِبَادَتِكَ ، وَأَسْأَلُكَ لِسَانًا صَادِقًا ، وَقَلْبًا سَلِيمًا ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا تَعْلَمُ ، وَأَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ خَيْرِ مَا تَعْلَمُ ، وَأَسْتَغْفِرُكَ مِمَّا تَعْلَمُ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ ) والحديث صححه الألباني في السلسة الصحيحة رقم 3228 وحسنه شعيب الأرنؤوط في تحقيق المسند . 
وهو عند أحمد بلفظ : ( إِذَا كَنَزَ النَّاسُ الذَّهَبَ وَالْفِضَّةَ فَاكْنِزُوا هَؤُلَاءِ : الْكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الثَّبَاتَ فِي الْأَمْرِ...)
فهذه الجملة من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا من كلام الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله .
وقَوْلُهُ : ( اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُك الثَّبَاتَ فِي الْأَمْرِ ) أَيْ الدَّوَامَ عَلَى الدِّينِ وَلُزُومَ الِاسْتِقَامَةِ عَلَيْهِ . 
( وَأَسْأَلُك عَزِيمَةَ الرُّشْدِ ) هِيَ الْجِدُّ فِي الْأَمْرِ بِحَيْثُ يُنْجَزُ كُلُّ مَا هُوَ رُشْدٌ مِنْ أُمُورِهِ , وَالرُّشْدُ هُوَ الصَّلَاحُ وَالْفَلَاحُ وَالصَّوَابُ , وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ لِأَحْمَدَ : أَسْأَلُك الثَّبَاتَ فِي الْأَمْرِ وَالْعَزِيمَةِ عَلَى الرُّشْدِ . أَيْ : عَقْدَ الْقَلْبِ عَلَى إِمْضَاءِ الْأَمْرِ 
( وَأَسْأَلُك شُكْرَ نِعْمَتِك ) أَيْ التَّوفيقَ لِشُكْرِ إِنْعَامِك . 
( وَحُسْنَ عِبَادَتِك ) أَيْ إِيقَاعَهَا عَلَى الْوَجْهِ الْحَسَنِ الْمَرَضِيِّ 
( وَأَسْأَلُك لِسَانًا صَادِقًا ) أَيْ مَحْفُوظًا مِنْ الْكَذِبِ ( وَقَلْبًا سَلِيمًا ) أَيْ عَنْ عَقَائِدَ فَاسِدَةٍ وَعَنْ الشَّهَوَاتِ . 
( أَعُوذُ بِك مِنْ شَرِّ مَا تَعْلَمُ ) أَيْ مَا تَعْلَمُهُ أَنْتَ وَلَا أَعْلَمُهُ أَنَا . 
وهذا سؤال جامع للاستعاذة من كل شر ، وطلب كل خير ، وختم هذا الدعاء الذي هو من جوامع الكلم بالاستغفار الذي عليه المعول والمدار ، فقال : وَأَسْتَغْفِرُك مِمَّا تَعْلَمُ إِنَّك أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ. 
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى .
والله أعلم .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب
 http://www.islamqa.com/index.php?ref=101263&ln=ara

----------


## عبدالله السني

وصية الرسول لعلي بن ابي طالب: "يا علي إذا دخلت العروس بيتك فاخلع خفيها حين تجلس واغسل رجليها وصب الماء من باب دارك إلى أقصى دارك, فإنك إذا فعلت ذلك أخرج من دارك سبعين ألف لون من الفقر"  //  هذا كذب وباطل .
السؤال:
السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني اخواتي ارجو منكم ان تساعدوني من التأكد من المعلومه التي وصلتني عبر الانترنت 
وتقول بان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اوصى الرجل بغسل ارجل زوجته ليلة زفافهما فهل هذا صحيح ام لا وسوف اانقل لكم ما وصلني 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> يستخدموا في غسل الارجل : صحن,ماء ورد , ريحان و زهور,مبلغ من المال , مسباح المعرس
> الطريقة:
> تضع أرجل العريسين مقابل بعضهم بحيث صبع العريس لبهام يقابل صبع العروس لبهام
> ويصب عليهم ماء الورد وينثر فوقهم الريحان والورد ولفلوس ويحطوا فوقهم المسباح ويصلوا على محمد وال محمد.
> أتضح أن هذا الشيء أوصى به الرسول (ص) الإمام علي (ع) عندماً تزوج ابنته فاطمة (ع)
>
> أوصى رسول الله (ص) علي أبن أبي (ع) فقال له: ((يا علي إذا دخلت العروس بيتك فاخلع خفيها حين تجلس واغسل رجليها وصب الماء من باب دارك إلى أقصى دارك, فإنك إذا فعلت ذلك أخرج من دارك سبعين ألف لون من الفقر, وأدخل فيها سبعين ألف لون من البركة, وانزل عليك سبعين رحمة ترفرف على رأس العروس حتى تنال بركتها كل زاوية في بيتك)) .
> ولعل البعض يتساءل لماذا أوصى الشرع الزوج أن يخلع خفي العروس و أن يغسل رجليها ؟؟؟
> الجواب هو:
> هذه الفتاة عاشت السنين الطويلة في كنف والديها وتلقت منهم الرحمة والحنان والمحبة والتضحية, وأنست بأفراد عائلتها , ثم ترحل عنهم فجأة لتعيش معك في بيتك وهي في لحظة دخول بيتك قلبها مضطرب وفكرها يتضارب قلقة مستقبلها معك , تريد أن تعرف هل فقدت بدخولها بيتك كل تلك الرحمة والحب والحنان , أم أنها ستجد كل ذلك عندك أيها الشاب.
> من هنا جاءنا الأمر المبارك بخلع خفيها وغسل قدميها ليرتفع بهذا العمل قلقها وتطمئن إلى استنادها إلى ركن أمين يحبها ويعطف عليه ويعوضها عن والديها .
> فالأنس والمحبة التي تشعرها العروس في هذه اللحظة وهي تنتظر إلى زوجها يغسل قدميها سوف لن تنساهما طول عمرها , ويزيد من وفائها لزوجها.
> كل هذا إضافة إلى ما ذكره الرسول (ص) في حديثه من رفع الفقر و استنزال الرحمة والنعمة الإلهية.
> لابد من الإشارة هنا أن تواضع الزوج لزوجته يجب أن لا يبعث الغرور والتكبر عند الزوجة, بل يجب أن تتلقاه أنه إظهار للمحبة والحنان.
> دامت الأفراح عامره بدياركم
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا كذب وباطل .
فأما كونه كذب فلأنه نُسب إلى رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وليس هذا مِن دِين الإسلام في شيء ، فإن هذه أشبه ما تكون بِطقوس المجوس والبوذيين !
ثم إن المسباح لم يكن معروفا في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !
وهذا الحديث الموضوع المكذوب مما تُروِّج له الرافضة ! كما في كتاب " وسائل الشيعة " !
وهذا الحديث ذكره ابن الجوزي في " الموضوعات " ونَقَل عن ابن حبان قوله : وعبد الله بن وهب شيخ دجال يضع الحديث على الثقاة ، لا يَحِلّ ذِكْرُه في الكتب إلاَّ على سبيل الجرح فيه .
وقال عنه الألباني : موضوع ، كما قال فيه : وهذا موضوع باطل ظاهر البطلان ؛ آفته إسحاق بن نجيح وهو الملطي ، كذاب وضاع ، لا بارك الله فيه .
وللفائدة :
سبق :
ما حكم اختصار الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والاقتصار على مثل : ص ؟
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=3556
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=8591

----------


## عبدالله السني

معجزة إلهيه في صدر كل إنسان + صورة  //  وأخشى أن يكون هذا من تلاعب الزنادقة بأهل الإسلام مِن أجل السخرية بهم !
السؤال:
السلام عليكم
ما مدى صحة هذه الصورة
حفظكم الله
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وحفظك الله .
هذه صورة الرئتين :
وليس فيها ما يُزعَم . 
ثم أي فائدة في مثل هذا ؟!
وأخشى أن يكون هذا من تلاعب الزنادقة بأهل الإسلام مِن أجل السخرية بهم !
وحصل مثل هذا . 
ويُقال مثل ذلك صورة تفاحة كُتِب عليها ( لا إله إلا الله ) ، أو صورة تمرة ، أو بطيخة ، أو غيرها مما يتناقله الناس عبر الشبكة ، مما لا فائدة فيه ، ومما يُعلَم بُطلان كثير منه . 
والله المستعان .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=1718

----------


## عبدالله السني

هل يصح نشر حوار بين الحياة والموت؟  //  لا يصلح مثل هذا
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاكم الله عنا خيراً شيخنا الكريم عبد الرحمن السحيم 
وباركَ فيكم ونفع بكم ..، فقد حاولت من فترة طويلة قُرابة الشهر
على معرفة هل يصح ام لا خصوصاً اننى لم استرح لهُ 
ولكنّ لم يرزقنى ربي برأى أهل الذكر فيه 
والموضوع وسؤالى هو :
هل يصح نشر حواربين الحياة والموت؟
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
حوار بين الحياة والموت
الحياة : السلام عليكم 
الموت : وعليكم السلام 
الحياة : ممكن نتعرف 
الموت : بكِ اتشرف 
الحياة : أنا أسمي حياة بنت الدنيا 
الموت : انا اسمي موت بنت الأخرة 
الحياة : انا عندما أتي يفرح الناس 
الموت : انا عندما أتي يحزن الناس 
الحياة : انا أُخبرهم أني أتيت 
الموت : انا لا أُخبرهم أني أتيت 
الحياة : انا أتي اليهم في كل سنة 
الموت : انا أتي مرة واحدة في العمر 
الحياة : انا معي اللهو 
الموت : انا معي الحق 
الحياة : انا امضي سريعة على العاصي 
الموت : انا امضي بطيئة على العاصي 
الحياة : انا امضي بطيئة على المطيع 
الموت : انا امضي سريعة على المطيع 
الحياة : انا يصرفون علي الأموال 
الموت : انا لا يصرفون علي الأموال 
الحياة : انا تحت أمرهم 
الموت : هم تحت أمري 
الحياة : انا أزيد عندهم الأمل 
الموت : انا اقطع عنهم الأمل 
الحياة : انا شأني سخيف 
الموت : انا شأني عظيم 
الحياة : انا بيتي فوق الأرض 
الموت : انا بيتي تحت الأرض 
الحياة: إذا ملوا مني تركوني 
الموت : إذا ملوا مني لم أتركهم 
الحياة : انا صوتي ضجيج 
الموت : انا صوتي صمتٌ رهيب 
واللهُ اسأل ان يجزيكم الفردوس الاعلى 
ويرزقكم البركة في الوقت 
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا، وبارك الله فيك . 
لا يصلح مثل هذا ؛ فشأن الموت أعظم من ذلك . هذا من جهة
ومن جهة ثانية فإن " الموت " مُذَكَّر ، وليس مُؤنّثا !
ومن جهة ثالثة فإن الحياة لا تُذمّ على الإطلاق ، وإنما تُذم فيها الغفلة ، فقد سُئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أي الناس خير ؟ قال : من طال عمره ، وحَسُن عمله . قيل : فأي الناس شر ؟ قال : من طال عمره ، وساء عمله . رواه الإمام أحمد والترمذي .والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=5402

----------


## عبدالله السني

هل هذه الواقعة صحيحة مع عمر رضي الله عنه  //  وهي ضعيفة الإسناد فيما يتعلق بِكشف عمر عن ساقها
السؤال:
السلام عليكم
حفظك الله ياشيخ
هل الواقعه حصلت مع سيدنا عمر رضي الله عنه
ذهبت أم كلثوم بنت جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنها وهي ابنة خمس سنين في حاجة إلى أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب وكان ثوبها يجر وراءها شبرا أو يزيد فأراد عمر أن يمازحها فرفع ثوبها حتى بدت قدماها فقالت: مه ""يعنى دعه واتركه"" أما إنك لو لم تكن أمير المؤمنين لضربت وجهك .
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وحفظك الله ورعاك . 
هذه القصة رُويَت في نَظَر عمر رضي الله عنه إلى أم كلثوم بنت عليّ رضي الله عنه حين خطبها عُمر ، وهي ضعيفة الإسناد فيما يتعلق بِكشف عمر عن ساقها . 
فقد رواها سعيد بن منصور في سُننه من طريق سفيان عن عمرو بن دينار عن أبى جعفر قال : خطب عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه ابنة علي رضى الله عنه ، فَذَكَر مِنها صِغرا ، فقالوا له : إنما أدرك فعاوده ، فقال : نرسل بها إليك تنظر إليها ، فرضيها فكشف عن ساقها ، فقالت : أرْسِل ! لولا أنك أمير المؤمنين لَلَطَمْتُ عينيك .
ورواها عبد الرزاق من طريق أبي جعفر قال : خطب عمر إلى عليّ ابنته ، فقال : إنها صغيرة ، فقيل لعمر : إنما يريد بذلك منعها ، قال : فَكَلَّمه ، فقال علي : أبعث بها إليك فإن رضيت فهي امرأتك ، قال : فبعث بها إليه ، قال : فذهب عمر ، فكشف عن ساقها ، فقالت : أرْسِل ! فلولا أنك أمير المؤمنين لصككت عنقك .
ورواها أيضا من طريق الاعمش قال : خطب عمر بن الخطاب إلى عليّ ابنته فقال : ما بك إلا منعها ، قال : سوف أرسلها فإن رضيت فهي امرأتك ، وقد أنكحتك ، فزيّنها وأرسل بها إليه ، فقال : قد رضيت ، فأخذ بساقها ، فقالت : والله لولا أنك أمير المؤمنين لصككت عينك .
وهذه الرواية ضعيفة ، فقد ضعّفها الشيخ الألباني في سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة في تخريج الحديث (1273) ؛ لأنها مِن رواية أبي جعفر الباقر ، وهو لم يُدرك زمان عليّ رضي الله عنه ، فضلا عن أن يُدرك زمان عمر رضي الله عنه ، فالقصة مُنقطِعة . 
ورواية الأعمش كذلك منقطعة ، فالأعمش مُتاِّخر أيضا لم يُدرك زمان عليّ رضي الله عنه ، فضلا عن أن يُدرك زمان عمر رضي الله عنه ، فالقصة مُنقطِعة أيضا . 
وأما أصل القصة وخِطبة عمر رضي الله عنه لأم كلثوم بنت عليّ رضي الله عنه ؛ فهي ثابتة ، وقد ولدت له زيد بن عُمر . 
فقد روى عبد الرزاق من طريق عكرمة مولى ابن عباس : أن علي ابن أبي طالب أنكح ابنته جارية تلعب مع الجواري عمر بن الخطاب .
قال عبد الرزاق : وأم كلثوم من فاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ودخل عليها عُمر ، وأولد منها غلاما يقال له زيد . 
وسبب طلب عمر رضي الله عنه الزواج من أم كلثوم بنت عليّ رضي الله عنه حرص عمر رضي الله عنه على القُرب من نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
فقد روى عبد الرزاق من طريق عكرمة قال : تزوج عمر بن الخطاب أم كلثوم بنت علي بن أبي طالب ، وهي جارية تلعب مع الجواري ، فجاء إلى أصحابه فدعوا له بالبركة فقال : إني لم أتزوج من نشاط بي ، ولكن سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : إن كل سبب ونسب منقطع يوم القيامة إلاَّ سببي ونسبي ، فأحببت أن يكون بيني وبين نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سبب ونسب . 
وهذا الحديث رواه الطبراني في الكبير وفي الأوسط ، ومِن طَرِيقِه الضياء في المختارة ، ورواه البيهقي في الكبرى . 
وقال الهيثمي في الْمَجْمَع : رواه الطبراني في الأوسط والكبير باختصار ، ورجالهما رجال الصحيح غير الحسن بن سهل ، وهو ثقة . 
وقال الألباني في الصحيحة : صَحِيح بِمَجْمُوع طُرُقِه . اهـ . 
وله شَواهِد مِن حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، ومِن حَدِيث الْمِسْوَر بن مَخْرَمَة .
والله تعالى أعلم . 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=6385

----------


## عبدالله السني

قال أمير المؤمنين رضي الله عنه: "احذروا الدنيا إذا أمات الناس الصلاة وأضاعوا الأمانات واتبعوا الشهوات واستحلوا الكذب وأكلوا الربا..."  //  هذا يُروى عن عليّ بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ، ولا يصحّ من جهة إسناده
السؤال:
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تأملات في كلمة لأمير المؤمنين رضي الله عنه : قال أمير المؤمنين رضي الله عنه / احذروا الدنيا إذا أمات الناس الصلاة وأضاعوا الأمانات واتبعوا الشهوات واستحلوا الكذب وأكلوا الربا واخذوا الرشى وشيدوا البناء واتبعوا الهوى وباعوا الدين بالدنيا واستخفوا بالدماء وركنوا إلى الرياء وتقاطعت الأرحام وكان الحلم ضعفا والظلم فخراً والأمراء فجرة والوزراء كذبة والأمناء خونة والأعوان ظلمة والقراء فسقة وظهر الجور وكثر الطلاق وموت الفجأة وحليت المصاحف وزخرفت المساجد وطولت المنابر ونقضت العهود وخربت القلوب واستحلوا المعازف وشربت الخمور وركبت الذكور واشتغل النساء وشاركة أزواجهن في التجارة حرصاً على الدنيا وعلت الفروج السروج ويشبهن بالرجال فحينئذ عدوا أنفسكم في الموتى ولاتغرنكم الحياة الدنيا فان الناس اثنان بر تقي وأخر شقي والدار داران لا ثالث لهما والكتاب واحد لايغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها إلا وان حب الدنيا رأس كل خطيئة وباب كل بلية ومجمع كل فتنة وادعية كل ريبة الويل لمن جمع الدنيا واورثها من لايحمده وقدم على من لايعذره الدنيا دار المنافقين وليس بدار المتقين فلتكن حظك من الدنيا قوام صلبك وامساك نفسك وتزود لمعادك
فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟؟؟
و من قائله لانه لم يحدد من القائل تحديداً؟؟؟
و بارك الله فيكم
و جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تقدمون 
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا ، ولك بمثل ما دعوت .
هذا يُروى عن عليّ بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ، ولا يصحّ من جهة إسناده ، ففي إسناده جويبر ، وَهُوَ مَتْرُوك . 
قال ابن حجر عنه : راوي التفسير ضعيف جدا . 
وهو يُروى أيضا عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه مُختَصَرا ، وفي إسناده الحارث الأعور ، وهو ضعيف ، بل قال عنه ابن حجر : كذَّبه الشعبي في رأيه ، ورُمي بالرفض ، وفي حديثه ضعف . 
ورواه مُطوّلا أبو نُعيم في " الحلية " من حديث حذيفة بن اليمان قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من اقتراب الساعة اثنتان وسبعون خصلة ... ثم ذكَرها ، وهو ضعيف ، ففي إسناده سويد بن سعيد ، وفَرَج بن فضالة . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=6598

----------


## عبدالله السني

كنت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فصلى بنا العصر في يوم جمعة إذ مر بهم كليب فقطع عليهم الصلاة فدعا عليه رجل من القوم فما بلغت رجله حتى مات  //  الحديث بطوله أورده الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ، ثم قال : رواه الطبراني ، وفيه يحيى بن عبد الله البابلتي ، وهو ضعيف .
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة:
من فضلكم ماصحة القصة التاليه:
كنت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فصلى بنا العصر في يوم جمعة إذ مر بهم كليب فقطع عليهم الصلاة فدعا عليه رجل من القوم فما بلغت رجله حتى مات ، فانصرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : من الداعي على هذا الكلب آنفا ؟ فقال رجل من القوم : أنا يا رسول الله ! قال : والذي بعثني بالحق لقد دعوت الله باسمه الذي إذا دعى به أجاب وإذا سئل به أعطى ، ولو دعوت بهذا الاسم لجميع أمة محمد أن يغفر لهم لغفر لهم ، قالوا : كيف دعوت ؟ قال : قلت : اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد لا إله إلا أنت المنان بديع السموات والأرض ذا الجلال والإكرام أكفنا هذا الكلب بما شئت وكيف شئت ، فما برح حتى مات
اللهم ان مغفرتك ارجي من عملي وان رحمتك اوسع من ذنبي اللهم ان كان ذنبي عندك عظيما فعفوك اعظم من ذنبي يا ارحم الراحمين(( من دعا بهاعقب كل صلاه لا يطلعه الله يوم القيامه علي قبيح اعماله ولا يفتح ديوان سيئاته))
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
الحديث بطوله أورده الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ، ثم قال : رواه الطبراني ، وفيه يحيى بن عبد الله البابلتي ، وهو ضعيف .
والحديث الثاني : " من دعا بها عقب كل صلاة لا يطلعه الله يوم القيامة على قبيح أعماله ... "
سبق الجواب عنه هنا :
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=3309
والله تعالى أعلم 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=5554

----------


## عبدالله السني

الآية القرآنية تقرأ من اليمين ومن اليسار  //  لا يجوز هذا الفعل
السؤال:
السلام عليكم 
شيخنا الجليل مارأيكم حول هذا الموضوع والمنحى الذي ينحاه المتحدثون حول للفظ القران بهذا التكلف؟
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هذه الاية القرآنية تقرأ من اليمين ومن اليسار 
الاية الثالثة في سورة المدثر 
(( ربك فكبر ))
وهي تدعو إلى التكبير .. 
والتكبير من أعظم القول .. ويسن عند الذبح لله عز وجل .. وهو أكثر قول في الصلاة .. وأفضل قول في أمور الفرح التي يفرح بها المسلمون .. وعندما يرون ما يعجبهم من ربهم .. وعندما يرون شيء كبيرا ً مذهلا ً صنعه البشر .. فيقولون الله أكبر .. والله سبحانه قادر على كل شيء .. 
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا يجوز هذا الفعل من ثلاثة أوجه : 
الأول : أنه تنكيس للقرآن ، وقد نصّ العلماء على أنه لا يجوز تنكيس القرآن .
قال الإمام القرطبي في مقدمة تفسيره : ومِن حُرمته ألاَّ يُتْلَى مَنْكُوسًا .
وقال أيضا : وأما ما رُوي عن ابن مسعود وإن عمر أنهما كَرِها أن يُقرأ القرآن منكوسا ، وقالا : ذلك منكوس القلب . فإنما عَنَيا بذلك مَن يَقرأ السورة منكوسة ، ويبتديء من آخرها إلى أولها ؛ لأن ذلك حرام محظور .
وذَكَر النووي أن أبا دواد روى بإسناده الصحيح عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه أنه قيل له : إن فلانا يقرأ القرآن منكوسا . فقال : ذلك منكوس القلب . وأما قراءة السور من آخرها إلى أولها فممنوع منعا مُتأكدا ، فإنه يُذْهِب بعض ضروب الإعجاز ، ويُزيل حِكْمَة ترتيب الآيات ، وقد روى ابن أبي داود عن إبراهيم النخعي الإمام التابعي الجليل والإمام مالك بن أنس أنهما كَرِها ذلك ، وأن مَالِكًا كان يَعِيبه ، ويقول : هذا عظيم . 
الثاني : كونه تكلّفا ، وهذا أبعد ما يكون عن طريقة القرآن والسنة . 
الثالث : ما يتضمنه من حذف لبعض أحرف الآية ، وهذا يُخشى على فاعله من الكُفر . 
فإن الآية المذكورة (وَرَبَّكَ فَكَبِّرْ) ، لا يتم ما قالوه فيها إلاّ بِحف حرف الواو في أول الآية . 
لأن إبقاء حرف الواو يُفسد عليهم ما زعموه !
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم 
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=4722

----------


## عبدالله السني

فضائل سورة القدر  //  و لا يصح من هذه الأحاديث شيء في فضل سورة القدر . والأظهر أنها موضوعة مكذوبة .
السؤال:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فضائل سورة القدر .. 
وهي مكية، عدد آياتها 6، وكلماتها 30.
روي عن رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قوله: " من قرأها أعطي من الأجر كمن صام رمضان، وأحيا ليلة القدر"
لإبعاد الشيطان: اقرأ سورة القدر عند دخولك البيت وعند خروجك منه.
لحفظ جميع العلوم: من حفظ سورة القدر فكأنما حفظ جميع العلوم.
علاج الموتي : ما من عبد يزور قبر مؤمن فقير، فيقرأ عنده سورة القدر سبع مرات إلا غفر الله له ولصاحب القبر.
للأمن من الفزع الأكبر: أن من زار قبر أخيه المؤمن، فقرأ عنده سورة القدر سبع مرات كان آمناً من الفزع الأكبر.
للخروج من الذنوب: أيما مؤمن قرأ سورة القدر عند وضوئه خرج من ذنوبة كيوم ولدته أمه.
للحفظ من الشيطان: من قرأ سورة القدر إحدى عشر مرة في فراشة وكل الله أحد عشر ملكاً يحفظونة من شر الشيطان.
لليقين والحكمة: من نقعها وشرب ماءها أعطاه الله نور عين، وزيادة يقين، وقوة قلب وحكمة كثيرة.
لقضاء الحاجة: وأي مهموم أو مريض أو مسافر أوسجين قرأ سورة القدر كشف الله ما به
هل يوجد دليل على ما ورد من الفضائل سوره
لان هذا الموضوع منتشر فى المنتديات
وجزاكم الله خير
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
اختُلِف في سورة القدر هل هي مكية أو مدنية ؟ 
قال الثعالبي : سورة القدر مدنية في قول أكثر المفسرين قال علي بن الحسين بن واقد : هي أول سورة نزلت بالمدينة . اهـ . 
و لا يصح من هذه الأحاديث شيء في فضل سورة القدر . والأظهر أنها موضوعة مكذوبة . 
فالحديث الأول : " من قرأها أعطي من الأجر كمن صام رمضان، وأحيا ليلة القدر"
يُشبه أن يكون موضوعا ، ففي إسناده مخلد بن عبد الواحد أبو الهذيل . قال سبط ابن العجمي : بصري ، روى عن شبابة بن سوار فساق سندا إلى أبي بن كعب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك الخبر الطويل في فضل السور ، فما أدري من وضعه أن لم يكن مخلدا افتراه !
وقال ابن حبان : مخلد بن عبد الواحد أبو الهذيل من أهل البصرة ، يروي عن البصريين وعلي بن زيد بن جدعان وغيره ، روى عنه المكي بن إبراهيم والناس ، منكر الحديث جدا ينفرد بأشياء مناكير لا تُشبه حديث الثقات .
وقال ابن الجوزي : يروي عن علي بن زيد بن جدعان . قال الرازي : ضعيف الحديث ، وقال ابن حبان : منكر الحديث جدا يتفرد بمناكير لا تُشبه حديث الثقات . وقال الأزدي : كذاب يَضَع الحديث . 
و علي بن زيد بن جدعان ضعيف أيضا . 
والفضائل لا تثبت بالقياس ، ولا مجال للعقل فيها . 
قال ابن عبد البر : الفضائل لا مدخل فيها للقياس والنظر ، وإنما يقال فيها بما صح التوقيف به . اهـ . 
ولا يجوز اعتقاد فضل سورة لم يرد النص بذلك الفضل . 
ولا تجوز نسبة حديث إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لم يُتأكّد من صحته . 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تـنـبـيـه :
الاقتصار على كتابة حرف ( ص ) اختصارا للصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جَفَاء وتقصير في حقّ نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم 
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=3544

----------


## عبدالله السني

سؤال عما قيل عنه " ذكاء الإمام علي ( رضي الله عنه) "  //  هذا مما يُعلَم كذبه شرعا وعقلا !  ونحن لا نشكّ في عِلْم ولا في عقل الإمام عليّ رضي الله عنه
السؤال:
هذا سؤال وصلني عبر البريد من أخت فاضلة تقول فيه : 
شيخي الكريم
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته..
كتب أحد الأخوة هذا الموضوع
ويحوي معلومات جديده ومهمه
ولكن لا نعلم صحة ماذكر وللأسف..
فأردت نقل الموضوع إلى شخصكم الكريم للتأكد من صحة ما ذكر
لا حرمك ربي الأجر..
وددت وضع الموضوع بمنتديات الارشاد للفتاوى
لكن حجم الموضوع كبير جدا
الموضوع..
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أولا أرجو من الجميع قراءة المشاركة ولا يمل من طول الأمر ففيها معلومات يمكن البعض أول مرة يسمعها ففيها كيف الله خسف بالقرود والعقرب والثعلب والفيل. لا أطول عليكم تابع حتى النهاية ففيها كيف رد الإمام ( علي رضي الله عنه) على 46 سؤالاً ( على الرهبان )
ذكاء الإمام علي ( رضي الله عنه)
روى ابن إسحاق ، عن سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه : 
لما انتقل رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) إلى الرفيق الأعلى ، واستقر بعده في الخلافة أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه .
فينما هو ذات يوم جالس بعد صلاة الظهر في محرابه وهو يحدث بما سمعه عن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) إذ اقبل من الشام راهب ومعه ألف راهب .
فوقفت جميع الرهبان على باب المسجد وقال كبريهم الراهب : السلام عليك يا خليفة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .
أبو بكر :السلام على من اتبع الهدى , وخشى عواقب الردى ,وأطاع الملك الأعلى , وصدق نبوة محمد المصطفى , فيما أتيت يا راهب ؟
الراهب : أتيت من الشام أنا وهؤلاء الرهبان نسألك عن مسائل وجدناها في كتب آبائنا وأجدادنا , فان شرحها كما هي عندنا آمنا وصدقنا , وعلمنا آن صاحبك محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) نبي كريم من اله السماء .
أبو بكر : اسأل عما شئت ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .
الراهب : أول ما أسألك يا خليفة محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) عن :
1. مستقر اسمك من جسمك ؟
2. وعن ما أتيت به أنا ومن معي من الشام ؟
3. وأي شئ من البضائع ؟
4. وأخبرني عن الذاريات ذروا ؟
5. والحاملات وقراً؟
6. والجاريات يسراً؟
7. والمقسمات امراً ما هن ؟
8. وأخبرني عن أربعة عشر كلموا الله عز وجل ؟
9. واخبرني عن شئ يتنفس وليس له روح؟
10. وعن الطريق البيضاء التي في السماء ؟
11. وما لم ينزل من السماء ولا هو من الأرض ؟
12. وعن أول قتيل قتل على وجهه الأرض ؟
13. وعن أول شجرة هزتها الريح ؟
14. وأخبرني عن شي خلقة الله تعالى واشتراه لنفسه ؟
15. و أخبرني عن شي خلقة الله تعالى وسئل عنه ؟
16. وعن شئ يدخل الجنة وقد نهى رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أن يعمل بعمله ؟
17. وعن شئ تكلم وليس له لحم ولا دم ؟
18. واخبرني عن طير لم تبضه الطيور ؟
19. وعن شئ قليلة حرام وكثيره حرام ؟
20. وعن رسول ليس من النبيين , ولا من الجن , ولا من الأنس , ولا من الملائكة ؟
21. واخبرني عن شئ حلل بعضه وحرم بعضه ؟
22. وعن رجل خاطب امرأة وليس لها ثياب؟ بل عريا نه , ولم يكن لها بمحرم , ولا بينه وبينها حجاب , ولم يلحقه إثم ؟
23. وعن شئ أن فعلته كان حرام , وان تركته كان حراماً ؟
24. واخبرني عن رضاع موسى , وكم أرضعته أمه ؟
25. وعن اليوم الذي كلم الله موسى عليه السلام فيه ؟
26. واخبرني عن ادم عليه السلام كم كان طوله ؟
27. وكم سنة عاش ؟
28. واخبرني عن نفس أوحى الله إليها ولم تكن من الأنبياء ؟
29. واخبرني عن خمسة أكلوا وشربوا ولم يكونوا من ذكر ولا أنثى ؟
30. واخبرني عن جسدين ماتا معا , حرم أحدهما وحلل الآخر ؟
31. وعن الذي أوحى الله أليهما وهما اثنان ؟
32. وعن الطير الذي ذكره الله في القران ؟
33. واخبرني عن رجل حرمت عليه زوجته ساعة من غير طلاق؟
34. واخبرني عن نفس ماتت وأحيت غيرها ؟
35. وأخبرني كم بين المشرق والغرب ؟
36. وكم بين السماء والأرض ؟
37. واخبرني ماذا يقول الكلب في نبحه ؟
38. وماذا يقول الحمار في نهيقه ؟
39. وما يقول البعير في رغائه ؟
40. وما يقول البقر في خواره ؟
41. وما يقول الفرس في صهيله ؟
42. وما يقول الضفدع في نقيقه ؟
43. وما يقوله الديك في صياحه ؟
44. وما يقول الدجاج في صراخه ؟
45. واخبرني عن المنسوخين كم كانوا ؟
46. وبأي ذنب مسخوا ؟
-----------------------------------
ولما سمع أبو بكر رضي الله عنه هذه المسائل من الراهب قال :
أبو بكر : يا أصحاب محمد : هل سمعتم ما قال الراهب ؟
الأصحاب : نعم .
أبو بكر : في مثل هذا وأمثاله يحتاج إلى حضور الإمام علي رضي الله عنه فاني سمعت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) يقول : 
(أنا مدينة العلم وعلي بابها )
فبعث الإمام علي رضي الله عنه بسلمان الفارسي وقال : 
علي : يا سلمان .. ألا يكون حضر إليه الراهب والرهبان معه ؟
سلمان : نعم يا ابن عم رسول الله ؟ من أعلمك بذلك ؟
علي : اخبرني رسل الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) بحضورهم في مثل هذا اليوم .
قال سلمان : فلما وصل الإمام علي رضي الله عنه باب المسجد , تلقاه أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه , وسلم عليه , 
ونهض القوم قياما , والراهب والرهبان ينظرون إلى الإمام علي , 
فسلم على القوم , وجلس في المحراب .
قال : عند ذلك نظر الإمام علي إلى الراهب وقال :
علي : أنت شرخجيل بن شر خيل الشام !! .. فبهت الراهب 
وقال : الراهب : العجب من ! .. من أخبرك باسمي ؟
علي : اخبرني باسمك ابن عمي محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .
الراهب : ألا يكون أنت الطاعن بالرمحين , الضارب بالسيفين في غزوة بدر وحنين .
علي : نعم . 
الراهب : اعلم يا فتى ،إنا قد وجدنا في كتبنا مسائل , ولا يشرحها إلا بن عم نبي .
علي : اسأل كما شئت ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .
قال سلمان : فقص الراهب المسائل على الإمام علي رضي الله عنه كما قصها على أبى بكر رضى الله عنه ولما فرغ منها قال له الإمام :
علي : يا راهب إذا شرحت لك هذه المسائل ما الذي يكون لي عليك ؟
الراهب : الذي تقوله أنت يا فتى ....
علي : اطلب منك أن تشهد أن لا اله إلا الله , وان محمد رسول الله .
الراهب : لك ذلك يا فتى .
(الأجوبة على أسئلة الراهب) 
1. اعلم يا راهب أن مستقر إسمك من جسمك في آذانك , 
ولان العبد إذا دعي باسمه سمع بأذنه .
2. ما أتيتم به من الشام وجئتم به فإنكم جئتم تسألون عن دين الإسلام حق أم باطل .
3. وأما ما جاء معكم من المال فقد جاء معكم ألف أوقية من الذهب وأوقيه من الفضة .
4. وأما الذاريات ذرواً فهي الرياح الأربع : الجنوب , والشمال , والصبا , والدبور .
5. وأما الحاملات وقراً :فهي السحاب تحمل الماء من مكان إلى مكان .
6. وأما الجاريات يسراً : فهن المراكب الجارية في البحر .
7. أما المقسمات أمراً : فهن الملائكة يقسمون الأرزاق على الخلائق كل يوم.
8. وأما الأربعة عشر الذين كلموا الله عز وجل : فالسماوات والأرض.
9. (( والصبح إذا تنفس )) سورة التكوير الآية (18)
10. أما الطريق البيضاء في السماء : مجرى مدائن لوط.
11. وأما الماء الذي لم ينزل من السماء ولا نبع من الأرض : فهو عرق الخيل .
12. وأما أول قتيل قتل على وجه الأرض : فإنه هابيل.
13. وأما أول شجرة هزتها الريح : فهي شجرة الساج ومنها كانت سفينة نوح عليه السلام .
14. وأما شيء خلقه الله واشتراه لنفسه : فهي أنفس الشهداء الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله .
15. وأما شيء خلقه الله تعالى وسأل عنه : فهي عصاة موسى عليه السلام ، وذلك قوله تعالى : ( وما تلك بيمينك يا موسى (17) قال هى عصاى ) سورة طه الآيتان (( 17 ، 18 )) .
16. وأما الذي يدخل الجنة وقد نهى رسول الله ( صلى الله وسلم ) أن يعمل بعمله فهو يونس عليه السلام ، وذلك قوله تعالى : ( ولاتكن كصاحب الحوت ) ( سورة القلم الآية : 48 ).
17. وأما شيء يتكلم وليس له لحم ولا دم فهي جهنم . وذلك قوله تعالى ( يوم نقول لجهنم هل امتلأت وتقول هل من مزيد ) سورة ق الآية (30 ).
18. وأما الطير الذي لم تبضه الطيور ، ولم تحضنه فهو الطير الذي نفخ فيه عيسى عليه السلام ، وكلم بني إسرائيل .
19. وأما الشيء الذي قليلة وكثيرة حرام فهو نهر طالوت ، وذلك قوله تعالى ( إن الله مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فليس منى ومن لم يطعمه فإنه منى إلا من أغترف غرفة بيده فشربوا منه إلا قليلاً منهم ) سورة البقرة الآية : 249 ).
20. وأما الرسول الذي ليس من الجن ، ولا من الإنس ، ولا من الملائكة : فهو الهدهد .
21. وأما الذي بعضه حرام وبعضه حلال : فهو الماء الذي شرب منه صاحب ثم رعف قبل أن يفرغ فقد شرب الأول حلالاً ، وصار الباقي حراماً.
22. وأما الذي كلم امرأة وهي عريانة : فهو رجل أعمى كلم امرأة عريانة.
23. أما الذي إن فعلته كان حراما وإن تركته كان حراما : فهي صلاة السكران .
24. أما ر ضاع أم موسى : فأرضعته أمه ثلاثة أشهر وثلاثة أيام ، ثم ألقته في البحر .
25. أما اليوم الذي كلم الله فيه موسى عليه السلام : فهو يوم الجمعة. 
26. أما آدم عليه السلام فكان طوله ستون ذراعاً .
27. وعاش ألف سنة.
28. أما الذي أوحى الله إليه وليس هو من الجن ولا من الإنس ولا من الملائكة : فهي النحلة ، لقوله تعالى : ( وأوحى ربك إلى النحل ) سورة النحل الآية 68 ).
29. أما الخمسة الذين أكلوا وشربوا ولا خرجوا من بطن ولا ظهر :
1 – آدم .
2- حواء عليهما السلام.
3- ناقة صالح.
4- وعصا موسى.
5- وكبش إسماعيل عليهما السلام.
30. وأما الجسدان اللذان ماتا معاً ، حرم أحدهما ، وحلل الآخر: فهو طير وقع في البحر ثم خرج منه ومعه سمكة فماتا معاً ، فالطير حرام ، والسمكة حلال .
31. وأما الاثنان اللذان أوحى الله إليهما فهما الحواريون.
32. أما الطير الذي ذكره الله في القرآن : 
1- الغراب 
2- الهدهد
3- النحل 
4- الجراد
5- السلوى. ( طائر صغير ورد ذكره في سورة البقرة الآية (57) والأعراف الآية (160) وطه الآية (80)
33. سؤال الذي حرمت عليه زوجته من غير طلاق ساعة وقتها : فهو رجل أتى امرأة فأقسمت عليه الله العظيم فما له عليها سبيل في تلك الساعة .
34. أما النفس التي ماتت وأحيت غيرها : فهي بقرة بني إسرائيل .
35. أما بين المشرق والمغرب : فمسيرة يوم واحد للشمس.
36. أما بين السماء والأرض : فدعوة المظلوم .
37. أما كلام الكلب فإنه يقول : اللهم أني محروم ، وأنت رحيم فارحم من يرحمني.
38. أما الحمار فإنه يقول : لعن الله المرابي وكسبه.
39. يقول البعير في رغائه : حسبي الله ، وكفى بالله وكيلاً.
40. أما البقرة فإنها تقول : يا غافل عن الموت وهو في شغل شاغل ستلقى غداً ما أنت له فاعل.
41. أما الفرس فإنه يقول : اللهم انصر المسلمين وأخذل الكافرين.
42. أما الضفدع فإنه يقول : سبحان من سبيله في لج البحار .
43. أما الديك فإنه يقول : يا غافلين اذكروا الله .
44. أما الدجاج فإنه يقول : الرحمن على العرش استوى . 
45. أعلم أن الله تعالى مسخ أربع وعشرين طائفة من الرجال والنساء فمن ذلك :
1. الفيل .
2. الأرنب.
3. الدب.
4. العقرب.
5. الدعموش. ( ويقال الدعموص وهي دويبه تغوص في الماء )
6. الخنازير.
7. القرود.
8. العنكبوت.
9. السلحفاة.
10. الضب.
11. الخنفساء.
12. السرطان.
13. الثعلب.
14. الدبور. ( ويقال : الزنبور والزنابير)
15. الكلب.
16. الزهرة. ( هو حيوان )
17. سهيل. ( هو حيوان )
18. الغراب
19. العقيق. ( جنس من الفصيلة الغرابية)
20. العقاب.
21. والضفدع. ( حيوان بر مائي )
22. والدرة. ( هي الببغاء )
23. والفأرة.
24. والحية.
46. أما الفيل : فكان رجل يأتي البهائم فمسخه الله تعالى .
• وأما الأرنب : فكانت امرأة لا تغتسل من الجنابة والحيض .
• وأما الدب : فكان رجل مخنثاً.
• وأما العقرب : فكان رجل نماماً ذا وجهين يغتاب بغير علم.
• وأما الخنازير : فكانوا سبعمائة رجل ، وهم الذين أكلوا من مائدة عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام ، أربعين يوماً ولم يؤمنوا.
• وأما القرود : فكانوا خمسمائة رجل من اليهود وهم الذين سيروا في السبت.
• وأما العنكبوت : فكانت امرأة ساحرة سحرة زوجها حتى أذهلت عقله.
• وأما السلحفاة : فكان رجل كيالاً يطفف الميزان إذا كال للناس.
• وأما الضب ك فكان رجل ينبش القبور ، ويأخذ أكفان الموتى .
• وأما الخنفساء : فكانت امرأة دعت زوج بنتها إلى نفسها .
• وأما السرطان ك فكان رجل متزوج بامرأتين ، وكان يميل إلى أحداهما دون الأخرى .
• وأما الثعلب : فكان رجل لصاً يسرق متاع الحاج في كل سنة.
• وأما : الدبور فكان رجل يكذب العلماء.
• وأما الكلب : فكان رجل يشهد بالزور والباطل .
• وأما الزهرة: فكانت امرأة ذات حسن وجمال ، فاغتر بها هاروت وماروت فعلماها الاسم الأعظم .
• وأما سهيل : فكان رجل من أهل اليمن ، وهو أول من ضمن المكس للسلطان وسن الربا.
• وأما الغراب: فكان رجل بخيل .
• وأما العقيق: فكان رجل يحتكر الطعام على الناس ويتمنى لهم الغلاء
• وأما العقاب: فكان رجل يحلف بالله كذباً كيف ما كان .
• وأما الدرة: فكانت امرأة جميلة لا تمنع نفسها عن الرجال.
• وأما الفأرة: فكانت امرأة متزوجة برجلين ، ولم يعلم أحداهما بالآخر ، وسماها رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) الفويسقة.
• وأما الحية: فكان رجل والياً ظالماً يظلم الناس بغير حق فمسخه الله تعالى .
• وأما الضفدع ..................؟ ( لم يرد شرحها بالكتاب الذي اعتمدنا عليه وربما سقط سهواً )
• وشهد الرهبان جميعاً بأن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله ودعوا للإمام علي ( رضي الله عنه) وانصرفوا إلى الشام ، واجتمعوا بأهلهم فرحين مسرورين
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وأعانك الله . 
هذا مما يُعلَم كذبه شرعا وعقلا !
وهذا مما تُروّجه الرافضة !
ونحن لا نشكّ في عِلْم ولا في عقل الإمام عليّ رضي الله عنه .. 
ولو كانت تلك الحادثة واقعة صحيحة لم تكن لتخفى ، بل كانت تشتهر حتى تكون كَـ نَار على عَلَم !
وليست تلك المخلوقات المذكورة مما مسخ الله عزّ وَجَلّ ، بل هي قبل المسخ حتى القردة ، ولذلك لَمَا أراد الله مسخ تلك الفئة من بني إسرائيل قال : (وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَوْا مِنْكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ) .. فعُلِم أن القِرَدة كانت مخلوقة قبل ذلك معلومة للناس . 
وخَشِي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تكون الفأرة مما مُسِخ ، فإنه عليه الصلاة والسلام قال : فُقِدَتْ أُمَّةٌ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لا يُدْرَى مَا فَعَلَتْ ، وَلا أُرَاهَا إِلاَّ الْفَأْرَ ، أَلا تَرَوْنَهَا إِذَا وُضِعَ لَهَا أَلْبَانُ الإِبِلِ لَمْ تَشْرَبْهُ ، وَإِذَا وُضِعَ لَهَا أَلْبَانُ الشَّاءِ شَرِبَتْهُ ؟ رواه مسلم . 
والغالب أن الأمم التي تُمسَخ لا يكون لها نسل ، لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : ما مُسِخَتْ أمة قط فيكون لها نَسْل . رواه الطبراني في الأوسط ، وصححه الألباني . 
كما لا يصحّ ما قيل على ألسنة تلك الحيوانات ، مِما زُعِم من قول !
وقولهم " وأما الاثنان اللذان أوحى الله إليهما فهما الحواريون " ، فهذا باطل ! لأن الحواريين أكثر من اثنين ! 
فالله تبارك وتعالى يقول : (قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ) ، فهو صيغة جَمْع ، وليس تَثْنِيَة !
وحديث : " أنا مدينة العِلْم وعليّ بابها " حديث موضوع مكذوب ، تُروّج له الرافضة !
والله تعالى أعلم . 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم 
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=1864

----------


## عبدالله السني

استفسار عن مصداقية فتوى  //  سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم ، هذا كذب لم أقله ، ولم أطلع على فتوى الشيخ سعد الغامدي
السؤال:
فتوى الشيخين عثمان الخميس وسعد الغامدي في تحريم الانترنت على المرأة بسبب خبث طويتها ولايجوز لها فتحه إلا بحضور محرم مدرك لعهر المرأة ومكرها، نسأل الله الثبات! بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين وبعد، فإن النساء مخلوقاتٌ كسائر مخلوقات الله، لكن فيهنّ ضعفاً بيّناً وهوى يأخذهن صوب الحرام إن لم تجعل الضوابط الشرعية قائمة في المجتمعات التي يقمن فيهن. وحكم دخول المرأة للإنترنت حرام حرام حرام. ففي هذه الشبكة من مواضع الفتنة ما قد لا تتمكن المرأة بضعف نفسها على مقاومته. ولا يجوز الدخول لها على مواقع الشبكة ما لم يكن برفقتها أحد المحارم الشرعيين ممن يعرفون بواطن النساء ومكرهن وضعفهن أمام الجنس والهوى، كما قد فصّل ذلك فضيلة الشيخ سعد الغامدي في فتوى طويلة مدعومة بالأدلة الشرعية الثابتة. 
كتبه/ عثمان الخميس.
سماحة الشيخ هل فعلاًَ هذه الفتوى صادره من سماحتكم يرجى الرد للأهمية 
الجواب:
سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم ، هذا كذب لم أقله ، ولم أطلع على فتوى الشيخ سعد الغامدي
الشيخ عثمان الخميس 
 http://www.almanhaj.com/viewfatwa.php?ID=222&hl

----------


## عبدالله السني

هل قصة الملحدون مع أبي حنيفة صحيحة؟  //  ...إلا أنه ينبغي التنبه إلى أن أبا حنيفة رحمه الله لا يقول بأن الله في كل مكان ؛ بل عقيدته في ذلك عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة .
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشيخ الفاضل حفظكم الله
ما صحة هذه القصة ؟
قال الملحدون لأبي حنيفة : في أي سنة وجد ربك ؟ 
قال : الله موجود قبل التاريخ والأزمنة لا أول لوجوده .... 
قال لهم : ماذا قبل الأربعة؟ 
قالوا : ثلاثة .. 
قال لهم :ماذا قبل الثلاثة ؟ 
قالوا : إثنان .. 
قال لهم : ماذا قبل الإثنين ؟ 
قالوا : واحد .. 
قال لهم : وما قبل الواحد ؟ 
قالوا : لا شئ قبله .. 
قال لهم : إذا كان الواحد الحسابي لا شئ قبله فكيف بالواحد الحقيقي وهو الله !إنه قديم لا أول لوجوده .. 
قالوا : في أي جهة يتجه ربك ؟ 
قال : لو أحضرتم مصباحا في مكان مظلم إلى أي جهة يتجه النور ؟ 
قالوا : في كل مكان .. 
قال : إذا كان هذا النور الصناعي فكيف بنور السماوات والأرض !؟ 
قالوا : عرّفنا شيئا عن ذات ربك ؟ أهي صلبة كالحديد أو سائلة كالماء ؟ أم غازية كالدخان والبخار؟ 
فقال : هل جلستم بجوار مريض مشرف على النزع الأخير ؟ 
قالوا : جلسنا .. 
قال : هل كلمكم بعدما أسكته الموت ؟ 
قالوا : لا. 
قال : هل كان قبل الموت يتكلم ويتحرك ؟ 
قالوا : نعم. 
قال : ما الذي غيره ؟ 
قالوا : خروج روحه. 
قال : أخرجت روحه ؟ 
قالوا : نعم. 
قال : صفوا لي هذه الروح ، هل هي صلبة كالحديد أم سائلة كالماء ؟ أم غازية كالدخان والبخار ؟ 
قالوا : لا نعرف شيئا عنها !! 
قال : إذا كانت الروح المخلوقة لا يمكنكم الوصول إلى كنها فكيف تريدون مني أن اصف لكم الذات الإلهية ؟
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وحفظك الله . 
ذُكِر في سيرة أبي حنيفة بعض المناظرات مع الملاحدة ، إلا أني لم أقف على هذه المناظرة .
إلا أنه ينبغي التنبه إلى أن أبا حنيفة رحمه الله لا يقول بأن الله في كل مكان ؛ بل عقيدته في ذلك عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?p=1085

----------


## عبدالله السني

سؤال البعوضة فما فوقها  //  أخشى أن يكون هذا من باب العبث بتفسير القرآن ، بل وتعريضه للتكذيب
السؤال:
السلام عليكم
كيف حال سماحة الوالد
مارايك في تفسير الايه
في هذا الاعجاز العلمي
بعــوضة فما فــوقها



واغرب مافي هذا كله أن العلم الحديث اكتشف أن فوق ظهر البعوضة تعيش حشرة صغيرة جداً لا تُرى الا بالعين المجهرية وهذا مصداق لقوله تعالى
{إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَسْتَحْيِي أَن يَضْرِبَ مَثَلاً مَّا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا}
في الصورة في الأسفل يظهر شكل الحشرة بعد تكبير صورة البعوضة
ملحوظة:
(لم أستطع إرفاق الصورة الأخيرة بسبب الحجم)
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا .
أخشى أن يكون هذا من باب العبث بتفسير القرآن ، بل وتعريضه للتكذيب . فإذا ما توصّل عالِم مثلا إلى شيء ، سارع بعض المسلمين – نتيجة الهزيمة النفسية – إلى ادِّعاء أن ذلك جاء في القرآن ! وإذا ما أثبت عالِم آخر خِلاف ذلك ، فقد عرّضنا القرآن للتكذيب ، بل وتسببنا نحن في التشكيك بالقرآن الكريم .
وهل هذا هو مُراد الله تبارك وتعالى بهذه الآية ؟ لأن من معاني التفسير الكشف عن مراد الله تعالى . وهل كل بعوضة ثبت أن على ظهرها حشرة أخرى ؟
وفَهْم الآية ينبني على فهم سبب الـنُزول .
وسبب نُزولها كما ذَكَره غير واحد من المفسِّرين أن الله تعالى لَمَّا ضَرَب المثل بالذباب والعنكبوت اليهود ما أراد الله بذكر هذه الأشياء الخسيسة . وقيل : قال المشركون : إنا لا نعبد إلَهًا يذكر مثل هذه الأشياء ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية .
والله أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=1918

----------


## عبدالله السني

مهم وعاجل... دسوا لنا الخنزير في اكلنا؟  //  ثالثا : الأصل براءة الذمة حتى تَثبت التّهمة ، والأصل في الأشياء الإباحة ، فلا يُلتفت إلى مثل هذا حتى يثبت أن تلك المكونات فعلا لشحوم ودهون الخنزير 
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
قرأت هذا الموضوع وأود أسألكم عن صحته
خصوصا ما يتعلق بدهن الخنزير
فقد امتنعنا عن المنتجات المطابقه لما ذكر في الموضوع
خوفا من الله عز وجل
غفر الله لنا ولكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
الموضوع:
إن في معظم البلدان الغربية الخيار الأساسي للحوم
هو لحم الخنزير
حيث توجد العديد من المزارع لتربية الخنازير وتوليدها ،
ففي فرنسا لوحدا توجد أكثر من 42000 مزرعة للخنازي
ر والأسباب إن الخنازير توجد بها كمية عالية 
من الدهون والشحوم أكثر من أي حيوان آخر ،
ولكن الأوربيون والغربيون بشكل عام 
يحاولون تفادي هذه الدهون ،
فأين تذهب هذه الكمية الهائلة من الدهون إذا ؟؟
لقد فكروا في استعماله والاستفادة منه
ولكن ليس لهم ولكن لغيرهم!
أولا : 
جربوا في إنتاج الصابون منه ، ولقد نجحت التجربة.
ثانيا: 
قاموا بإنشاء شبكات تجارية دولية لمعاجلة هذه الدهون كيميائيا
، فتم التصنيع والتعليب والبيع ! 
وقامت شركات التصنيع الأخرى بشراء هذه المنتجات ، 
وقامت العديد من الشركات الأوروبية بإدخال هذه الدهون
بالعديد من مكوناتها الأساسية الطبية والصحية
ومواد التنظيف والغذائية
وبذلك أدخلت هذه المكونات التي تحتوي على 
دهون لحم الخنزير على أنها تحتوي فعلا على تلك الدهون في أوروبا .
ولكن ظهرت مشكلة 
عندما أرادوا تسويق هذه المنتجات الصحية والغذائية وغيرها
والتي تحتوي على دهون الخنزير في البلاد الإسلامية ؟ 
حيث إن الخنازير ومشتقاتها ممنوعة من الدخول إلى تلك البلاد
تحت أي مسمى بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر.
وقد أدى منع تسويق هذه المنتجات من الدخول 
إلى البلاد الإسلامية إلى عجز تجاري!
فتم تغيير الخطة!
واستبدلوا عبارة دهون الخنزير إلى تسمية أخرى وهي 
( دهون حيوانات ) 
عبارة عن أبقار ومواشي وعندما استفسرت السلطات الإسلامية
عن طريقة الذبح حرام اكتشفوا بان الحيوانات
ليست مذبوحة وفقا للشريعة الإسلامية
فتم المنع مرة أخرى ! 
مما أدى أيضا إلى عجز بمقدار 75% من بيع المنتجات
إلى البلاد الإسلامية وهذا يعني خسارة الملايين من الدولارات
نتيجة العجز عن التسويق لهذه المنتجات في البلاد الإسلامية .
وأخيرا بدئوا بطريقة التشفير 
فدائرة الأغذية فقط هي التي تعرف طريقة هذه الرموز 
والشفرات لكي يتم التعارف عليها ومعرفة مكونات الأغذية
والتي تبدأ بحرف 
(e)
والتي تدخل في العديد من مكونات المنتجات
التي تصل إلينا نحن المسلمون ومنها 
: معجون الأسنان ، كريم الحلاقة ،
معجون الحلاقة ، الشكولاته ، الحلويات ، البسكويت ، 
رقائق الذرة ، الحلويات ، الأكل المعلب ، الفاكهة المعلبة . 
فضلا عن العديد من الأدوية التي تشير مكوناتها
بوجود فيتامينات متعددة.
لذلك اطلب من جميع المسلمين الأفاضل بالتأكد 
وقراءة هذه محتويات أي سلعة تجارية سواء 
غذائية أو صحية أو غيرها قبل الشراء 
كالتدقيق على انتهاء صلاحية المنتجات،
وقد أرفقت مجموعة من الرموز المشفرة بالحرف
(e) والتي تجاور عادة هذه الرموز بكلمات وعبارات علمية خادعة
مثلا :
ليسثين الصويا ، زيت بذور اللفت
النخيل وبزرالكتان ، حليب أبقار ، مكونات نباتيه ،
والتي تدل على احتواء المنتج على دهون الخنزير :
>e100, E110, E120, E 140, E141, E153, E210, E213, E214, E216, E234,
E252,e270, E280, E325,
>e326, E327, E334, E335, E336, E337, E422, E430, E431, E432, E433, E434,
E435, E436, E440,
>e470, E471, E472, E473, E474, E475,e476, E477, E478, E481, E482, E483,
E491, E492, E493,
>e494, E495, E542,e570, E572, E631, E635, E904.
علما بان هناك أيضا سلع ومنتجات بها تلك الرموز وقد لا تحتوي على دهن الخنزير ولكن أضرارها مختلفة وهذه هي :
منتج به دهن خنزير:
E101-e102-e103-e111-e120-e123-e124-e126-e127-e128-e141-e152-e210-e213-e214-e206-e234-e252-e270-e280-e325-e326-e327-e334-e336-e337-e374-e420-e422-e430-e431-e432-e433-e434-e435-e436-e442-e470-e471-e472-e473-e474-e475-e476-e477-e478-e780-e481-e482-e483-e488-e489-e491-e492-e493-e494-e495-e542-e550-e570-e577-e591-e631-e632-e633-e904.
مواد مشكوك فيها:
E104-e122-e141-e150-e153-e171-e173-e180-e240-e214-e477-e151.
مواد تسبب آلام المعدة:
E226-e224-e223-e211-e221.
مواد تسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم:
E320-e321-e250-e251-e252.
مواد خطرة ومحرمة في أمريكا وبريطانيا:
E127-e124-e123-e120-e110-e102.
مواد ممنوعة دولياً:
E103-e105-e111-e217-e239-e330-e121-e125-e126-e127-e130-e152-e181-e211-e212-e213-e214-e215.
مواد تسبب السرطان:
E102-e123-e124-e131-e142-e210-e211-e212-e213-e214-e215-e217-e220-e239-e251-e330-e311.
مواد تسبب اضطراب معوي:
E221-e223-e224-e226.
مواد تسبب طفح جلدي:
E230-e231-e232-e233-e311-e312.
مواد تزيد نسبة الكولسترول:
E320-e312-e463-e464-e466.
مواد تسبب اضطراب في الهضم:
E338-e339-e340-e341-e407-e450-e461-e462-e463-e465-e466.
مواد تدمر فيتامين ب 12
E220.
تسبب مشاكل للبشرة:
E250-e231-e232-e233-e311-e312
تدرون مافي مجال تحفظون كل هذي الأرقام
احسن شي فكو عمركم
ولا تشترون شي يبدأ بحرف E 
علما بان الرموز غير الضارة هي :
مواد غير ضارة:
>-e132-e140-e160-e161-e163-e170-e174-e175-e200-e201-e202-e203-e236-e237-e238-e260-e261-e262-e263-e281-e282-e300-e301-e302-e303-e304-e305-e306-e307-e308-e309-e322-e331-e332-e333-
>e335-e400-e401-e402-e403-e404-e405-e405-e406-e408-e410-e411-e413-e414-
E421.
وأتمنى أن تتحقق مسؤوليتنا كمسلمين 
بإتباع نهج الشريعة الإسلامية والابتعاد عن الحرام وتجنبه
والقيام بنشر هذه الرموز إلى كل مسلم في العالم 
وان يحاول النصح إلى جميع من حوله ،
وان يقوم هو وأهل بيته وأصدقائه 
بالتأكد من محتويات منازلهم من السلع والمنتجات المستوردة
سواء العربية او الأجنبية والتي تشير في محتوياتها 
إلى وجود الرموز المشفرة بالحرف (e) والمذكورة أعلاه.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الدكتور / امجد خان
معهد الأبحاث الطبية
الولايات المتحدة 
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولاً : يُقال : لا تأخذ معلومة طبية إلاّ عن مصدر طبي موثوق ، ولا معلومة صحِيَّة إلا عن مصدر موثوق !
ثانيا : من قال إن الأوربيين يتحاشون استخدام دهون الخنْزِير ، وهم يأكلونه ؟!
هم يضعون زيوت شحوم الخنزير في كل شيء لديهم ، سواء في صُنْع الأطعمة أو حتى في الطبخ !
ثالثا : الأصل براءة الذمة حتى تَثبت التّهمة ، والأصل في الأشياء الإباحة ، فلا يُلتفت إلى مثل هذا حتى يثبت أن تلك المكونات فعلا لشحوم ودهون الخنزير . 
وقد انتشر قبل سنوات منشور حول احتواء كثير من المنتجات على شحوم الخنزير ، ولم تثبت تُهمة تلك المنتجات ، بل تم تحليل كثير منها إلى أجزائها الرئيسة ، ولم يَظهر فيها ما قيل عنها من احتوائها على شحوم الخنزير . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2333

----------


## عبدالله السني

ألا لعنة الله على نساء الأرض أجمعين  //  هذا استهزاء واستخفاف بِكلام الله جلّ جلاله . وهذا من اتِّخاذ آيات الله هزوا . ولا يجوز نشر مثل هذا الباطل ، ولا الرضا به ، بل يجب إنكاره ، والبراءة منه .
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شيخي الكريم 
ما الحكم الشرعي في هدا الموضوع المنشور في المنتديات
العنوان:الا لعنة الله على نساء الارض اجمعين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
مرت امرأة فائقة الجمال برجل فقير بل معدم، 
فنظر إليها وقلبه ينفطر شغفا بجمالها، ثم تقدم منها ودار بينهما الحوار الآتي: 
الرجل: "وزيّناها للناظرين"
المرأة: "وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم" 
الرجل: "بل هي فتنة ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون"
المرأة: "واتقوا فتنة لا تصيبن الذين ظلموا منكم خاصة واعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب"
الرجل: "نريد أن نأكل منها وتطمئن قلوبنا"
المرأة: "لن تنالوا البرّ حتى تنفقوا"
الرجل: "وإن كان ذو عسرة"
المرأة: "حتى يغنيهم الله من فضله"
الرجل: و"الذين لا يجدون ما ينفقون"
المرأة: "أولئك عنها مبعدون"
عندها احمر وجه الرجل غيظا وقال: "ألا لعنة الله على نساء الأرض أجمعين!!" 
فأجابته 
المرأة: "للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين"..
ا حبائي الكرام :::
اعذروني على العنوان وخصوصا الاخوات الفاضلات الكريمات العفيفات
في انتظار ردكم الشافي 
بارك الله فيكم
دمتم في رعاية الله وحفظه
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أعوذ بالله من الخذلان .
هذا استهزاء واستخفاف بِكلام الله جلّ جلاله . وهذا من اتِّخاذ آيات الله هزوا . ولا يجوز نشر مثل هذا الباطل ، ولا الرضا به ، بل يجب إنكاره ، والبراءة منه . 
وسبق بيان حُكم 
المرأة المتكلمة بالقرآن ...
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2189
والله أعلم . 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2095

----------


## عبدالله السني

النحلة والرسول عليه السلام  //  هذا كذب مفضوح !
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قرأت في أحد المنتديات هذه القصة عن الرسول عليه السلام 
في احد الأيام كان النبي محمد صلى عليه واله وسلم جالسا مع الإمام أمير أمؤمنين علي عليه السلام في وسط بستان كثير الزرع والأشجار أقبلت نحوهما نحلة وأخذت تدور فوق رأسهما كثيرا التفت النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم إلى الأمام أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام وقال أتدري ياعلي ماذا تقول هذه النحلة ؟ قال: لا يارسول الله .
قال صلى الله عليه واله وسلم إن هذه النحلة قد استضافتنا اليوم قالت لي لقد وضعت لكم مقدار من العسل في محل كذا فأرسل أخاك أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام إلى ذلك المحل ليأتي به فقام الإمام عليه السلام وجلب العسل لنبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم. فاخاطب النبي النحلة قائلا أيتها النحلة إن طعامك من إزهار الورد وهو مر فكيف يتحول إلى عسل حلو ؟ قالت النحلة يارسول الله إن حلاوة العسل جاء من بركة ذكر اسمك المبارك واسم أهل ببك الطاهرين عليهم السلام عندما نمتص رحيق الإزهار يلهم ألينا إن نصلي عليك وعلى أهل بيتك المعصومين ثلاث مرات فلما نكمل ذكر الصلوات يصبح عسلنا حلو.
أنا لم أعرف قط أنه عليه السلام كان يعرف لغة الحشرات أو أنه كلم غير البشر سوى جبريل عليه السلام فهل هذه القصة صحيحة عن الرسول الكريم ؟؟
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا كذب مفضوح ! 
وقبّح الله الرافضة ، الذين يزعمون أن حلاوة العسل ببركة ذِكر آل البيت رضي الله عنهم . 
ونحن نعتقد بِفضل آل البيت ونُحبّهم ، ونعتقد أن حُبّهم دِين وإيمان . إلاّ أننا لا نغلو فيهم مثل هذا الغلو . 
فهل كان العسل مُـرَّا قبل وُجود آل البيت رضي الله عنهم ؟؟؟!!
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=8283

----------


## عبدالله السني

صحة الموضوع ((إنما هو يومي إلى الليل))  //  هذه القصة رواها أبو نُعيم في " حلية الأولياء " ، وإسنادها ضعيف جدا .
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
فضيلة الشيخ جزاكم الله خير
هذا الموضوع موجود في المنتدى لدينا ولا أعلم 
مدى صحتة 
بارك الله فيكم
قال وهب بن منبه: مرّ نبي من الأنبياء على عابد 
في كهف جبل فمال إليه فسلم عليه , فلما ردّعليه السلام.
قال له النبي: يا عبد الله مذ كم أنت ههنا ؟
قال: منذ ثلاثمائة سنة.
قال: فمن أين معيشك؟
قال: من ورق الشجر
قال: فمن أين شرابك؟
قال: من ماء العيون.
قال: فأين تكون في الشتاء؟
قال: تحت الجبل.
قال: وكيف صبرك على العبادة؟
قال: وكيف لا أصبر , وإنما هو يومي إلى الليل ,
وأما أمسي فقد مضى بما فيه , وأما غدي فلم يأت .
فعجب النبي من حكمة قوله: 
إنما هو يومي إلى الليل.
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
هذه القصة رواها أبو نُعيم في " حلية الأولياء " ، وإسنادها ضعيف جدا .
ووهب بن مُنَبِّه من التابعين ، وهو يذكر قصة عن نبي من الأنبياء ، وهو يُحدِّث عن بني إسرائيل كثيرا . 
والانقطاع للعبادة بهذه الطريقة ليس مِن هدي الأنبياء ، فسيدّ ولد آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول : أَمَا وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لأَخْشَاكُمْ لِلَّهِ وَأَتْقَاكُمْ لَهُ ، لَكِنِّي أَصُومُ وَأُفْطِرُ ، وَأُصَلِّي وَأَرْقُدُ ، وَأَتَزَوَّجُ النِّسَاءَ ؛ فَمَنْ رَغِبَ عَنْ سُنَّتِي فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=8423

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما صحة ما قيل في الذي حاول تفجير..معجـزة فوق قبة مسجد الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام  //  وما يُذكر تعليقا على هذه الصورة هو أحد تخريفات الصوفية والرافضة !
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السؤال بارك الله فيكم بشأن المقتبس أدناه . 
هل هو صحيح أم لا ؟
معجــزة فوق قبـــة مسجد الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام با لمديـــنة المنورة !!!! 
يقال ان رجل صعد لتفجير قبة الرسول 
فصعقته الصاعقة (البرق) بقوة القادر مما جعلة يلتصق بالقبـــة ومات بمكانه 
ولم يستطع احد سلخه من القبـــة لنقله
فجعلوا كفنه وقبرهـ في نفس المكان
ليكون عبرة لمن اعتبر 
بالملحق الصورة مع القصة..!! 
ملحوظة:
(لم أستطع إرفاق الصورة بسبب الحجم)
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا .
أما هَدم القباب التي بُنيت على القبور فهو من سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وليس مِن عداوته ! وما يُذكر تعليقا على هذه الصورة هو أحد تخريفات الصوفية والرافضة !
وأنا أكتب الجواب الآن من مدينة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد ذهبت إلى القبة وشاهدت ما قالوه لأني كنت قد سُئلت عنه سابقا .
وقد صّورت القبة من الناحية الجنوبية ، إذ بها ما يُزعَم أنه قبر إنسان ! ومن دقق في الصورة عَرف أن ذلك لا علاقة له بِما قيل ! فينحدر من أعلى القبة إلى أسفلها سِلكا كهربائيا ، وذلك في وسط السلك . 
ثم إنه بحجم اليد ، وليس بحجم جسد إنسان ! وكُنت فصّلت في جواب سابق حول هذه المسألة قلتُ فيه :
أولاً : إزالة ما بُني على القبور من سُـنَّـتِه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتَسوية ما ارتفع منها كذلك. فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بَعَث عليّ بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه فقال له : لا تَدَع صورة إلاَّ طَمَسْتَها ، ولا قَبْرا مُشْرِفًا إلاَّ سَوّيته . رواه مسلم .
ثانيا : القُـبّة إنما بُنِيتْ في أزمنة مُتأخِّرة ، فليس من فِعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا مِن فِعل أصحابه . وقد ذَكَر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أن حُجرته صلى الله عليه وسلم لَمَّا بُنِيَت وأُعيد بِناؤها في عهد التابعين تَركوا في سَقْف الْحُجْرَة كُوّة إلى السماء . 
قال : كان السَّقف بَارِزا إلى السماء ، وبُني ذلك لَمَّا احْتَرق الْمَسْجِد والمنبر سنة بضع وخمسين وستمائة ، وظَهرت النَّار بأرْض الحجاز التي أضاءت لها أعْناق الإبِل بِبُصْرَى ، وجرتْ بعدها فتنة التتر ببغداد وغيرها ، ثم عُمِّر المسجد والسَّقف كما كان ، وأُحْدِث حَول الْحُجْرَة الحائط الخشبي ثم بعد ذلك بِسِنِين مُتَعَدِّدة بُنِيَت الـقُـبَّـة على السقف ، وأنكرها من أن أنْكَرها . اهـ . 
فعلى هذا القُـبّة لا قِيمة لها في ميزان الشَّرْع . 
ومثلها أيضا ما يُعرَف بِقُـبَّـة الصَّخْرَة في فلسطين ، إنّما بُنِيَت في زمان عبد الملك بن مروان ، كما ذَكَر ذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله . 
وقد تعرّض قبر أشْرف الْخَلْق هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لِمحاولات نَبْش ، ومَا سُمِع أنّ مَن حَاول نَبْش قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم تَعَرّض لِمثل ذلك . والقَبَر فيه جسَد أشْرَف الْخَلْق صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
ولعل ما يُروّج له في مثل هذا الْخَبَر – الذي لم نَسْمَع به إلاَّ الآن – يُراد به تَهويل شأن القُـبّة ! وهي ليست مِن دِين الله في شيء حتى تُعظِّم . وهذا شأن دراويش الصوفية قديما وحديثا !
وقد ذَكَر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عن بعض الصوفية نحو ذلك !
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : عُمَّار مَساجد الله لا يَخشون إلا الله ، وعمار مساجد الْمَقَابِر يخشون غير الله ! ويَرْجُون غير الله ! حتى إن طائفة من أصحاب الكبائر الذين لا يَتَحَاشَون فيما يفعلونه من القبائح كان إذا رأى قُـبَّـة الميت أو الهلال الذي على رأس الـقُـبَّة خَشِي مِن فعل الفواحش ! ويقول أحدهم لصاحبه : ويحك هذا هلال الـقُـبَّة ! فَيَخْشَون الْمَدْفُون تَحْت الْهِلال ولا يَخْشَون الذي خَلَق السماوات والأرض وجَعل أهِلّة السماء مواقيت للناس والحج ! . اهـ . 
والتَّشْرِيف إنما يَكون بِدليل ، فأين هو الدليل على تشريف القُـبَّة لتوصف بالقُـبَّة الشريفة ؟ 
وكذلك قُبور الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، لا يُقال عنها القُبور الشريفة .وإنما يُقال هذا عن قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم لِكونه صلى الله عليه وسلم أشرْف الْخَلْق . 
قال ابن القيم في بدائع الفوائد : فائدة : هل حجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل أم الكعبة ؟ قال ابن عقيل : سألني سائل : أيما أفضل حجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو الكعبة ؟ فقلت : إن أرَدْتَ مُجَرَّد الْحُجْرة فالكعبة أفضل ، وإن أرَدْتَ وهو فِيها فَلا والله ولا العرش وحملته ، ولا جَنة عَدن ، ولا الأفلاك الدائرة ؛ لأن بالحجرة جَسَدًا لو وُزِن بِالكَوْنين لَرَجَح . اهـ . 
ولذلك من الخطأ أن يُقال مثلا : الأزهر الشريف ! أو يُقال : الْحَرَم الإبراهيمي ، أو الْحَرَم الجامعي ، ونحو ذلك . لأن التشريف والْحُرُمات لا يَكون إلا بِدليل . 
ثالثا : لو كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيا لم يَرضَ بِتِلك القُـبَّـة أن تَكون على قبْرِه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وذلك لِعدّة اعتبارات :
الأوّل : كونه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يأمر بِهَدْم ما يُبنى على القبور ، ويأمُر بِتَسوية القُبور ، كما تقدّم .
الثاني : أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أعْرض عن صَاحِب القُـبَّـة . 
روى الإمام أحمد وأبو داود من حديث أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَرَجَ فَرَأَى قُبَّةً مُشْرِفَةً ، فَقَالَ : مَا هَذِهِ ؟ قَالَ لَهُ أَصْحَابُهُ : هَذِهِ لِفُلانٍ - رَجُلٍ مِنْ الأَنْصَارِ - قَالَ فَسَكَتَ وَحَمَلَهَا فِي نَفْسِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ صَاحِبُهَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْهِ فِي النَّاسِ أَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ ، صَنَعَ ذَلِكَ مِرَارًا حَتَّى عَرَفَ الرَّجُلُ الْغَضَبَ فِيهِ وَالإِعْرَاضَ عَنْهُ ، فَشَكَا ذَلِكَ إِلَى أَصْحَابِهِ فَقَالَ : وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لأُنْكِرُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . قَالُوا : خَرَجَ فَرَأَى قُبَّتَكَ . قَالَ : فَرَجَعَ الرَّجُلُ إِلَى قُبَّتِهِ فَهَدَمَهَا حَتَّى سَوَّاهَا بِالأَرْضِ ، فَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ فَلَمْ يَرَهَا قَالَ : مَا فَعَلَتْ الْقُبَّةُ ؟ قَالُوا : شَكَا إِلَيْنَا صَاحِبُهَا إِعْرَاضَكَ عَنْهُ فَأَخْبَرْنَاهُ فَهَدَمَهَا ، فَقَالَ : أَمَا إِنَّ كُلَّ بِنَاءٍ وَبَالٌ عَلَى صَاحِبِهِ إِلاَّ مَا لا إِلاَّ مَا لا . يَعْنِي مَا لا بُدَّ مِنْهُ . 
قال الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط : حديث محتمل للتحسين لِطُرُقِه وشواهده . 
الثالث : أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم حَمَى جَناب التوحيد ، وسدّ ذرائع الشِّرْك ، وهَدْم القُـبَّـة مِن هذا الباب . 
رابعا : تعرَّضَتِ الكَعبة الشَّريفة للهجُوم مِن قِبَل القرامطة ( مِن فِرَق الرَّافضة ) ، فقد قَتَل أبو طاهر القرْمُطي الحجاج وروّعهم على مدى ثلاث سنوات ، ثم كان آخِر أمرِه أن قَتَل الحجيج في المسجد الحرام ورَدَم بهم بئر زمزم . ثم لم يكتَفِ بذلك بل سَرَق ما في الكعبة وأقتلَع بَابها ، ثم ضَرَب الحجر الأسود بِدبّوس ثم اقتلعه هو وأتباعه ، وبقيَت الكعبة يَحُجّ إليها الناس أكثر من عشرين عاما ، والحجر الأسود لدى القرامطة في الإحساء ثم في العِراق ، ثم أُعيد إليها بعد أكثر من عشرين عاما !
وهذا فِعْل من يدَعون الإسلام ! وما أكثر أفعال الرافضة المشابِهة لهذا الفِعْل قديما وحديثا !ومن أرَاد العِبْرَة فليقرأ التاريخ .. اقرأ إن شئت في البداية والنهاية في أحداث سنة 317 هـ وما بعدها . 
خامسا : أين هو الإسناد الصحيح ، والْخَبَر الصَّادِق أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نَادَى أحدًا أو هَتَف بِه بعد مماته صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
ولو سَمِع الإنسان هاتِفًا فمِن أين له أن يُثبِت أن ذلك الْمُنَادي هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟فإما أن يُثبت ذلك بِمَعْرِفَة صَوته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو يَكون مِمَّن كَذَب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
ولو قال : إنّ الصَّوت هو صُوت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لطُولِب بالدَّليل على إثبات ذلك ؟ ودون إثبات ذلك خَرْط القَتَاد ، كما يُقال . 
وكثيرا ما يَدّعي دراويش الصوفية ويَزْعُمون أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحضر مجالسهم ! 
بل يُوسِّعون له في الْمَجْلِس بِزعمهم ! وهذه دروشة وتخريف !
فلم يَكن هذا من هَدي أفضل الناس بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهم أصحابه رضي الله عنهم ، ولا كان في خَير القُرون ، ولا كان من الأتقياء . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2089

----------


## عبدالله السني

سيبعث الله لهم امة تبكيهم الى يوم الدين  //  هذا باطل لا أصل له
السؤال:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 
جزيت الجنة شيخنا الفاضل ...أثقلنا عليك الأسئلة
فأسأل الله العظيم ان يجعل عمل في ميزان حسناتك وان يحشرك في اعلى الجنان مع المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم 
هل قصة ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل الحسن على رقبته وقبل الحسين على فمه رضوان الله عليهما فسألت فاطمة رضي الله عنها اباها عليه الصلاة والسلام لماذ قبلت احدهما على فمه والاخر على رقبته فقال عليه السلام ان الحسن يموت مسموما والحسين يموت مقتولا فقالت وهل نبكيهم يا رسول الله فقال سيبعث الله امّة تبكيهم الى يوم الدين ((والمقصود هم الشيعة الذين يبكوهم ))
ما صحة هذه القصة وهل النبي ؤفعلا قال لعائشة ستنبح عليك كلاب العراق يا حميراء 
وجزيت خيرا
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
آمين ، ولك بمثل ما دعوت . 
هذا باطل لا أصل له ؛ لأن البكاء والنياحة ليستا من دِين الإسلام في شيء .
وما قيل في هذا الخبر المكذوب إنما هو ترويج للرافضة ، وتسويغ لأفعالهم الشنيعة التي يقومون بها يوم عاشوراء ، والتي لا يقبلها عقل فضلا عن أن يأتي بها دِين !
ومعلوم أن مُصيبة ألأمة بِوفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعظم مصيبة ، ولا يَعدلها مصيبة . 
ومع ذلك لم يَبْكِ الصحابة بكاء عويل ولم ينوحوا ، ولا ضربوا الهامات ، ولا لطموا الخدود ، ولا شقّوا الجيوب . 
ولم يفعله آل البيت ، لا حُزنا على عليّ رضي الله عنه ، وهو أفضل من الحسنين ، ولا حُزنا على الحسن والحسين ، وإنما فعل هذا المجوس ومن تديّن بِدِينهم لتشويه صورة الإسلام . 
قال محمد بن يوسف الفيريابي : أخبرني رجل من قريش أن بعض الخلفاء أخذ رَجلين من الرافضة فقال لهما : والله لئن لم تخبراني بالذي يَحملكما على تنقّص أبي بكر وعمر لأقتلنكما ، فأبَيَا ، فَقَدّم أحدهما فضرب عنقه ، ثم قال للآخر : والله لأن لم تخبرني لألحقنك بصاحبك ، فقال : فتؤمني ؟ قال له : نعم . قال : فإنا أردنا النبي فقلنا لا يتابعنا الناس عليه ، فقصدنا قصد هذين الرجلين فتابعنا الناس على ذلك .
قال محمد بن يوسف : ما أرى الرافضة والجهمية إلاَّ زنادقة . ذكره الإمام اللالكائي في شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=8714

----------


## أنس الشهري

جهد موفق بارك الله فيك

وبانتظار المزيد

----------


## عبدالله السني

> جهد موفق بارك الله فيك
> وبانتظار المزيد


وفيك بارك أخي العزيز (أنس الشهري) .. ونفع الله بك
وأسأله جل وعلا الإخلاص في القول والعمل .. إنه على كل شيء قدير ..
والحمدلله رب العالمين ..

----------


## عبدالله السني

حكي عن الشبلي رحمه الله أنه قال : مات رجل من جيراني فرأيته في المنام فسألته عن حاله ؟ فقال :ياشبلي مرّت بي أهوال عظام  //  باطل لا أساس له من الصحة
السؤال:
حكي عن الشبلي رحمه الله ( هو أبو بكر بن جحدر الشبلي من مشاهير الرهاد العباد )
أنه قال : مات رجل من جيراني فرأيته في المنام فسألته عن حاله ؟ فقال :ياشبلي مرّت بي أهوال عظام ، وذلك أنه لما سئلت تلجلج لساني عند السؤال منه جاءني الملكان وأراد أحدهما أن يبادرني بالعذاب ،إذا أنا بشخص جميل ما رأيت أجمل منه وجهاً فحال بيني وبينهما ،فقلت له : من أنت ؟ من بعد ما لقَّنني حجتي-فقال : أنا ملك خلقني الله من ثواب الصلاة على محمد ، وأنت كنت تكثر من الصلاة على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  لأخلصنٍّك بإذن الله من جميع الأحزان ، ومن عذاب النيران ، ولا أبارحك حتى أدخلك الجنة برحمة الله 
بتصرف \كتاب بستان الواعظين ورياض السامعين -- للجوزي
ماصحه هذي القصة؟
الجواب:
باطل لا أساس له من الصحة ، بالإضافة إلى كونه حكاية منامية ! فإنه يُزعم فيه أن الله خَلَق مَلَكًا مِن ثواب الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا يصح القول بأن الله يخلق الملائكة من ثواب الأعمال . 
ومثله ما قيل هنا :
بسبب الصلاة على النبي تغير وجهه من السواد إلى البياض لأنه رأى النبي في رؤيا
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=443
وفضائل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيرة معلومة ، وسبق بيان بعض ما صح فيها هنا :
ما صحة هذه الأحاديث عن الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=1528
فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2458
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=8606

----------


## عبدالله السني

حكي عن الشبلي رحمه الله أنه قال : مات رجل من جيراني فرأيته في المنام فسألته عن حاله ؟ فقال :ياشبلي مرّت بي أهوال عظام  //  باطل لا أساس له من الصحة
السؤال:
حكي عن الشبلي رحمه الله ( هو أبو بكر بن جحدر الشبلي من مشاهير الرهاد العباد )
أنه قال : مات رجل من جيراني فرأيته في المنام فسألته عن حاله ؟ فقال :ياشبلي مرّت بي أهوال عظام
، وذلك أنه لما سئلت تلجلج لساني عند السؤال منه جاءني الملكان وأراد أحدهما أن يبادرني بالعذاب
،إذا أنا بشخص جميل ما رأيت أجمل منه وجهاً فحال بيني وبينهما ،فقلت له : من أنت ؟ من بعد ما لقَّنني حجتي - 
فقال : أنا ملك خلقني الله من ثواب الصلاة على محمد ، وأنت كنت تكثر من الصلاة على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لأخلصنٍّك بإذن الله من جميع الأحزان ، ومن عذاب النيران ، ولا أبارحك حتى أدخلك الجنة برحمة الله 
بتصرف \كتاب بستان الواعظين ورياض السامعين -- للجوزي
ماصحه هذي القصة؟
الجواب:
باطل لا أساس له من الصحة ، بالإضافة إلى كونه حكاية منامية ! فإنه يُزعم فيه أن الله خَلَق مَلَكًا مِن ثواب الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا يصح القول بأن الله يخلق الملائكة من ثواب الأعمال . 
ومثله ما قيل هنا :
بسبب الصلاة على النبي تغير وجهه من السواد إلى البياض لأنه رأى النبي في رؤيا
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=443
وفضائل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيرة معلومة ، وسبق بيان بعض ما صح فيها هنا :
ما صحة هذه الأحاديث عن الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=1528
فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2458
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=8606

----------


## عبدالله السني

قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (لاَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ حَتَّى تَكُونَ أَدْنَى مَسَالِحِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ بِبَوْلاَءَ ) ثُمَّ قَالَ: (يَا عَلِيُّ يَا عَلِيُّ يَا عَلِيُّ)  //  ولذلك حَكَم الألباني على الحديث بأنه موضوع مكذوب . 
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن حفظك الله 
هذا الحديث ورد في قصة نقلتها من موقع طريق الإسلام 
ورد عليّ أحد الإخوة بأنه بحث في مستدرك الحاكم ولم يجد الحديث 
وبأن نداء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لـ علي رضي الله عنه بهذه الصيغة كأنه دعاء وتوسل
ويقول لعله من خزعبلات الرافضة
فأخبرته بأني سأسأل فضيلتكم عن صحة الحديث 
خصوصا أن الموقع الذي نقلت منه موقع ثقة ولا أعتقد بأن هذا توسل ولا دعاء وإنما هو نداء 
هذا نص الحديث :
روى الحاكم في مستدركه بسنده « عَنْ كَثِيرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ عَوْفٍ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (لاَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ حَتَّى تَكُونَ أَدْنَى مَسَالِحِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ بِبَوْلاَءَ ) ثُمَّ قَالَ: (يَا عَلِيُّ يَا عَلِيُّ يَا عَلِيُّ) ، قَالَ : بِأَبِي وَأُمِّي ، قَالَ: (إِنَّكُمْ سَتُقَاتِلُونَ بَنِي الأَصْفَرِ وَيُقَاتِلُهُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِكُمْ حَتَّى تَخْرُجَ إِلَيْهِمْ رُوقَةُ الإِسْلاَمِ ، أَهْلُ الْحِجَازِ. الَّذِينَ لاَ يَخَافُونَ فِي اللَّهِ لَوْمَةَ لاَئِمٍ. فَيَفْتَـتِحُون  َ الْقُسْطُنْطِين  ِيَّةَ بِالتَّسْبِيحِ وَالتَّكْبِيرِ. فَيُصِيبُونَ غَنَائِمَ لَمْ يُصِيبُوا مِثْلَهَا. حَتَّى يَقْتَسِمُوا بِالأَتْرِسَةِ. 
وَيَأْتِي آتٍ فَيَقُولُ: إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ خَرَجَ فِي بِلاَدِكُمْ. أَلاَ وَهِيَ كِذْبَةٌ. فَالآخِذُ نَادِمٌ، وَالتَّارِكُ نَادِمٌ) 
فما صحة هذا الحديث بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم 
وجزاكم عنا خير الجزاء 
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
آمين ، ولك بمثل ما دعوت . 
الحديث رواه ابن ماجه بهذا اللفظ . 
وفي إسناده : 
إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنيني ، أبو يعقوب ، وهو ضعيف .
وكثير بن عبد الله بن عمرو . 
قال النسائي : متروك الحديث .
وقال ابن الجوزي : وقال الشافعي : هو رُكن من أركان الكذب ! وقال ابن حبان : روى عن أبيه عن جده نسخة موضوعة لا يَحِلّ ذِكرها في الكتب ولا الرواية عنه إلاَّ على جهة النعجب .
وقال الذهبي : واهٍ . قال أبو داود : كذاب . 
ولذلك حَكَم الألباني على الحديث بأنه موضوع مكذوب . 
تنبيه : 
لو صح الحديث فليس فيه توسّل وإنما فيه نداء .
وفي صحيح البخاري قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام لِعليّ رضي الله عنه : بِمَ أهْلَلْتَ يا عليّ ؟ 
ونحو هذا كثير في السنة . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=8930

----------


## عبدالله السني

صحة حديث:"هذه مقاليد السموات والأرض - من قالهَا إذا أصبحَ عشرَ مراتٍ أُعطيَ عشرَ خصالٍ ..."  //  قاله عنه الإمام الذهبي: هذا موضوع فيما أرى. 
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما رأى فضيلتكم فى هذا الموضوع
============================
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
له مقاليد السماوات والارض يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر انه بكل شيء عليم
سورة الشورى - مقاليد = مفاتيح خزائن السماوات والارض بالرزق والرحمة
((لا إلهَ إلا الله , والله أكبرُ, وسبحانَ الله وبحمدِهِ , أستغفرُ الله ,ولا حولَ ولا قوةَ إلا بالله
الأولِ والآخرِ , والظاهرِ والباطنِ , بيدهِ الخيرُ , يحيي ويميتُ , وهوَ على كل شىءٍ قديرٌ . ))
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
هذه مقاليد السموات والأرض - من قالهَا إذا أصبحَ عشرَ مراتٍ أُعطيَ عشرَ خصالٍ
أما أولُهُنّ
فيُحرَسُ من إبليسَ وجنودِهِ، ويُعطى قنطارًا من الأجرِ، ويُرفعُ لهُ درجةٌ في الجنةِ، ويُزوجُ من الحورِ العينِ ويحضُرُهَا اثني عشرَ ألفًا من الملائكةِ،
ولهُ من الأجرِ كمن قرأ القرءانَ والتوراةَ والإنجيلَ والزبورَ، ولهُ كمن حجَّ واعتمرَ فقُبِلَت حجتُهُ وعُمرتُهُ، وإن ماتَ في يومهِ طُبِعَ بطبائعِ الشهداءِ -
أبو يعلى وابن أبي عاصم وابن السني
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله من كنوز الجنة – صحيح البخاري 
ربِّ اشرحْ لي صدري ويسِّر لي أمري واحلل عُقدةً من لساني يَفقهوا قولي . 
هنيئا لكم يا من هم من خير امة اخرجت للناس 
هنيئا لمن طلبوا العلم وعلّمهوه فنزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده .
دع لسانك رطب دائما بذكر الله
(( آلا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب ))
===========================
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
الحديث الأول " هذه مقاليد السماوات والأرض ... " قال عنه الهيثمي : رواه أبو يعلى في الكبير ، وفيه الأغلب بن تميم ، وهو ضعيف . اهـ . 
وقال عنه ابن كثير : وقد روى بن أبي حاتم ها هنا حديثا غريبا جدا ، وفي صحته نظر ، ولكن نحن نذكره كما ذَكَرَه ... 
وأورده العقيلي في ترجمة " مخلد أبو الهذيل " ، ثم قال عقبه : لا يُتابع عليه إلاَّ من طريق يُقَارِبه . اهـ . 
وهو يُشبه الموضوعات ، فإن قراءة التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ، ليس مما يُؤجَر عليه الإنسان ، بِخلاف قراءة القرآن . 
ولذلك فإن الإمام الذهبي لَمّا أورده في ترجمة " مخلد أبو الهذيل " قال : هذا موضوع فيما أرى . اهـ . 
والموضوع هو الحديث المكذوب ، ولا تجوز نسبته إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إلاّ على سبيل البيان والتحذير . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=9094

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث : " أتتكم الأزد ... " و حديث : " الأزد أسد الله في الأرض ... " و حديث : " نعم الحي الأزد " و حديث : " الأمانة في الازد ..." و حديث : " الأزد مني وأنا منهم ... " //  الاول: موضوع . يعني أنه مكذوب و الثاني: وضعّفه الألباني و الثالث: وضعّفه الألبانـي و الرابع: وضعّفه الألباني والخامس: في إسناده ضعف .
السؤال:
سؤالي بارك الله فيك ما صحة هذه الأحاديث
عن عبدالرحمن عن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم انه قال: 
(( أتتكم الأزد أحسن الناس وجوها وأعذبها أفواها وأصدقها لقاء‏ ))‏ 
وعن انس رضي الله عنه ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : (( الأزد أسد الله في الأرض، يريد الناس أن يضعوهم ويأبى الله إلا أن يرفعهم، وليأتين على الناس زمان يقول الرجل‏:‏ يا ليت أبي كان أزديا‏ , ويا ليت أمي كانت أزدية‏ )) 
‏(‏أخرجه الترمذي كتاب المناقب باب في فضل اليمن رقم 3937 وقال غريب‏.‏ /ص/‏)‏‏.‏ 
عن ابي عامر الاشعري ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : (( نعم الحي الأزد‏ , والأشعريون لا يفرون في القتال ولا يغلون , هم مني وأنا منهم‏ ))
‏(‏أخرجه الترمذي كتاب المناقب باب مناقب في ثقيف رقم 3947 وقال حسن غريب‏.‏ /ص/‏)
وعن ابي معاوية الازدي ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : (( الأمانة في الأزد، والحياء في قريش‏ )) 
وفي رواية 
(( الامانة في الأزد , و العلم في قريش )) 
عن بشر بن عصمة و يقال : عن ابن عطية الليثي ان الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم قال :
(( الأزد مني وأنا منهم، أغضب لهم إذا غضبوا وأرضى لهم إذا رضوا‏ ))
( ابو نعيم )
الجواب:
وبارك الله فيك . 
حديث : " أتتكم الأزد ... " 
قال عنه الألباني : موضوع . يعني أنه مكذوب . 
حديث : " الأزد أسد الله في الأرض ... "
رواه الترمذي ، وضعّفه الألباني .
حديث : " نعم الحي الأزد " 
رواه الإمـام أحمد والترمـذي، وضعّفه الألبانـي، وقال الأرنؤوط: إسناده ضعـيف.
حديث : " الأمانة في الازد ..." 
قال الهيثمي : رواه الطبراني ، وفيه من لم أعرفهم ، وضعّفه الألباني .
حديث : " الأزد مني وأنا منهم ... " 
قال الهيثمي: رواه الطبراني، وفيه من لم أعرفهم. وقال ابن حجر: في إسناده ضعف. 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=9176

----------


## عبدالله السني

هل يصح حديث(اذا دخلتم مصر فاتخذوا منها جندا كثيفا فان بها خير أجناد الأرض)  //  أما الحديث الذي سألت عنه فلا يَصِح
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
هل يصح حديث(اذا دخلتم مصر فاتخذوا منها جندا كثيفا فان بها خير أجناد الأرض) فقد سمعته أكثر من مرة ولا أعلم أيصح ام لا
وجزاكم الله خيرا و رضى عنكم و أرضاكم.
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيراً . 
روى الإمام مسلم من حديث أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنكم ستفتحون أرضا يُذكر فيها القيراط فاستوصوا بأهلها خيرا ، فإن لهم ذِمَة ورَحَمِا .
وفي رواية للإمام أحمد : إنكم ستفتحون مصر - وهى أرض يُسمى فيها القيراط - فإذا فتحتموها فأحسنوا إلى أهلها ، فإن لهم ذمة ورحما - أو قال - : ذِمّة وصِهْرا .
وفي رواية عبد الرزاق والطبراني والحاكم من طريق معمر عن الزهري عن عبد الرحمن بن كعب بن مالك عن أبيه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إذا مَلَكتم القِبط فأحسنوا إليهم ، فإن لهم ذمة ورحما . قال معمر : قلت للزهري : يعني أم إبراهيم ابن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ قال : لا ، بل أم إسماعيل .
قال الهيثمي : رواه الطبراني بإسنادين ، ورجال أحدهما رجال الصحيح . اهـ . وأورده الألباني في الصحيحة برقم 1374
أما الحديث الذي سألت عنه فلا يَصِح . وقد أورده العجلوني في " كشف الخفا " تحت رقم 2309، والله تعالى أعلم .
المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=9401

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث: (من صلى يوم الخميس ما بين الظهر و العصر ركعتين يقرأ في الركعة الأولى ..فاتحة الكتاب مرة وآيه الكرسي مائه مرة ، وفي الثانية الفاتحة ومائة مرة قل هو الله أحد ، وبعد الفراغ يصلى علي مائة مرة ...)  //  حديث موضوع مكذوب
السؤال:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
فضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم حفظه الله، وجدت في أحد المنتديات هذا الحديث عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما0
قال : قال ( رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( من صلى يوم الخميس ما بين الظهر و العصر ركعتين يقرأ في الركعة الأولى ..فاتحة الكتاب مرة وآيه الكرسي مائه مرة ، وفي الثانية الفاتحة ومائة مرة قل هو الله أحد ، وبعد الفراغ يصلى علي مائة مرة ، اعطاه الله تعالى ثواب من صام ....رجب و شعبان ورمضان ، وكان له من الثواب مثل حاج البيت ، وكتب له بعدد كل من آمن بالله تعالى ))
وحين سؤال ناقله عن مصدره وتخريجيه أجاب علي بالإجابات التالية( الغنيه لطالبي طريق الحق) للاءمام عبد القادر بن موسى بن عبدالله الجيلاني( 470 - 561ه )
ان لم تجد هذه الروايه في غير كتاب الاٍمام / عبد القادر فهذا يدل على انه تفرد بها واستحق مدح الاٍمام البخاري 0والروايه المذكورة نقلها لنا اِمام ومحدث موثوق به كما اثبتنا لك سابقاً 0
أما الواجب عليك الان ان تذكر لنا من..... من الأئمة اعترض على هذه الرواية وعدها من الروايات المختلقة فاٍن كان الجواب ... لا ... فهذا يعني أن الرواية مقبولة لانها ذكرها محدث موثوق به 0
أما بالنسبة للكتب الثمانيه التي بحثت فيها فاعلم ان الأحاديث ليست محصوره في هذه الكتب وانماهناك كتب كثيره غير هذه الكتب وتحتوي على اضعاف ما في الكتب الثمانيه 0
ولدي بعض اسماء هذه الكتب اذا اردت ذلك للأستفاده والمعرفه0 
وارجو منك بعد هذا الجواب المقنع للعاقل ان لا تطيل النقاش في هذا الموضوع فانك لو اعترضت ثانياً فاني لن أجيب على اعتراضك لان جوابي هذا والذي قبله يكفي...... العاقل......0
فأرجوا الإفادة عن صحة هذا الحديث
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبارك الله فيك 
لما قرأت هذا الحديث قلت لأول وهلة لا يُمكن أن يصحّ هذا الحديث .أما لماذا ؟ فلاشتماله على التكلّف الواضح .
وسُنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أبعد ما تكون عن التكلّف ، وقد أمَر الله تعالى نبيّه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول : (وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّفِي  نَ) .والتكلّف في قراءة آية الكرسي مائة مرة ، وسورة الإخلاص مائة مرة ، وكل هذا تكلّف ظاهر .
أما هذا الحديث بخصوصه فقد ذكره الإمام الشوكاني في الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة ، وحَكَم عليه بالوضع .
وهذا يعني أنه حديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا تجوز روايته ولا تناقله إلا على سبيل التحذير منه .
وأما رد الأخ الذي رد فهذا يدل على قلة دراية بهذا العلم الشريف ( علم السنة النبوية ) وقديما قِيل : لو سَكت من لا يَعلم لَسَقَط الخِلاف .فليس صحيحاً أن كل حديث ذَكَره إمام موثوق يُحكَم له بالصِّحَّـة . وفي المسالة تفصيل ، فكُتُب السنة تنقسم إلى أقسام :
القسم الأول : ما اشترط أصحابها الصحّـة ، وهذا ينقسم إلى قسمين :
1 – قِسم وفّوا بشرطهم ، كالبخاري ومسلم . 
2 – قسم لم يُوفّوا بشرطهم ، كابن خزيمة وابن حبان والحاكم وابن الجارود وابن السَّكَن وغيرهم ممن ألّف في الصحيح .
فأحاديث القسم الأول صحيحة بلا ريب ، فلَك أن تَنقل منها وتقول أخرجه البخاري أو أخرجه مسلم ، ولا يَحتاج إلى تصحيح .وأحاديث القسم الثاني منها الصحيح والضعيف بل والموضوع .
القسم الثاني : ما لم يشترط أصحابها الصحة ، وهو ينقسم إلى أقسام :
1 – قِسم يُورِدون الأحاديث مورِد الاحتجاج ، كأبي داود والنسائي ، فهذا تقوية للحديث لا تصحيح ، إذ قد يوجد عندهم الضعيف .
2 – قِسم يُورِدون الأحاديث في الجوامع لا مورد الاحتجاج ، كجامع الترمذي ، وهو يَتكلّم على الأحاديث ، وفيه الصحيح والضعيف وقد يوجد فيه الموضوع .
3 – قسم يَجمعون الأحاديث على مسانيد الصحابة ، كمسند الإمام أحمد ، وهو لا يشترط الصحة ، وإن كان يتجنّب الموضوع .
فهذه الكُتُب لا يُمكن أن يؤخذ الحديث منها مأخذ الصِّحّة ، بل يُنظَر فيها ، فإذا صحّ الحديث كان محل احتجاج .وعُذر الأئمة في إيراد الصحيح وغيره في أمرين :
الأول : أن من أبرز إسناده فقد بَرِئت عُهدته ، وبقي النظر في الإسناد .
الثاني : أنه قد يتقوّى بالمتابعات والشواهد ، فإذا وُجِدت طُرُق أخرى عند غيرهم فقد يتقوّى بها الحديث .
القسم الثالث : ما يكون مظنة الحديث الضعيف ، وهذا كسُنن الدارقطني ومعاجم الطبراني ، فإنها مظنة الأحاديث الضعيفة والغرائب والمفاريد .
وهذا القسم يجب أن يتنبّـه من ينقل منه إلى طريقة المؤلفين فيها .فلا يَنقل حديثا ويقول : رواه الطبراني أو رواه الدراقطني ويعتبر هذا رواية إمام موثوق ويُصحح الحديث .
القسم الرابع : ما كان لبيان الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة ، فهذا لا يَجوز نقل الحديث منها إلا مع بيان درجته ، كما لا يَكفي في نقل الحديث الموضوع المكذوب أن يُقال فيه : موضوع . لأن كثيراً من الناس لا يعرف عنى ( موضوع ) فلا بد من بيان أنه مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
كما أن عِلم الجرح والتعديل والعناية بتوثيق الرواة قلّ بعد تدوين مُعظَم السُّنة في القرن الثالث ، ولذا يَرى العلماء أن عِلم الجرح والتعديل انقطع في القرن الرابع .
والطبراني المتوفَّى سنة 360 هـ لا تُوجَد تراجم لبعض شيوخه ، فكيف بمن بعدهم في القرن الخامس أو ما بعده ، إذ حرص العلماء بعد ذلك على إبقاء الإسناد تشريفاً لهذه الأمة ، ولكونه من خواص هذه الأمة ، فَقَلّت العناية بِعلم الجرح والتعديل ، ولم تكن هناك عناية بأحوال الرواة بعد تدوين السنة .
ومن هنا فإن من يَنقل من كُتب متأخِّرة ينبغي أن يتفطّن إلى هذا الأمر .كما يجب على من ينقل حديثا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتثبّت قبل أن ينقل حديثا ويُشهِره بين الناس .
فإن الحديث إذا كان مكذوبا فإن ناقله يَدخل في زمرة الكذّابين ، بل والكذابين على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد جاء الوعيد الشديد في الكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ولا يَعذر الإنسان أن يقول : وجدت الحديث في كتاب كذا ، ولا كونه رواه عالم موثوق ، بل لا بد أن يُنصّ على صحّته ، أو يَدرس إسناده إذا كان متأهِّلاً لذلك .
والله تعالى أعلم .
المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=9945

----------


## عبدالله السني

سجدة الشكر  //  هذا غير صحيح
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
فضيلة الشيخ حفظك الله ما صحة هذا الحديث ..
إن العبد إذا صلى ثم سجد سجدة الشكر فتح الله تعالى الحجاب بين العبد والملائكة .
فيقول : يا ملائكتي ، انظروا إلى عبدي أدى فريضتي ، و أتم عهدي ، ثم سجد لي شاكرا على
ما أنعمت به عليه . يا ملائكتي ، ماذا له ؟ فتقول الملائكة : يا ربنا ، رحمتك . ثم يقول الله تعالى :
ثم ، ماذا له ؟ فتقول الملائكة : يا ربنا ، جنتك . فيقول الرب تعالى : ثم ، ماذا ؟
فتقول الملائكة : يا ربنا ، كفاه ما همه . فيقول الرب تعالى : ثم ، ماذا ؟
فلا يبقى شيء من الخير إلا قالته الملائكة . فيقول الله تعالى ، يا ملائكتي :
ثم ، ماذا ؟ يا ربنا لا علم لنا . فيقول الله تعالى : لأشكرنه كما شكرني ، 
و أقبل إليه بفضلي و أريه رحمتي . انتهى.
الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
هذا غير صحيح ؛ لأنه لا يُشرع سجود الشكر بعد الصلاة ، وإنما يُشرع عند تجدد نعمة ، أو حصول ما يُسَرّ الإنسان به . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showth...C7%E1%D4%DF%D1

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما صحة : ( إذا قرعت الكؤوس حرم ما فيها )  //  أما ما يروى من حديث فيه النهي عن قرع الكؤوس ، فمما لا أصل له في السنة النبوية
السؤال:
ما صحة : ( إذا قرعت الكؤوس حرم ما فيها ) فهل هذا حديث أم لا ؟ ، وإذا كان حديثاً فهل هو صحيح ؟ وما حكم قرع الكؤوس ببعضها ؟
الجواب:
الحمد لله
أولا :
أما ما يروى من حديث فيه النهي عن قرع الكؤوس ، فمما لا أصل له في السنة النبوية ، بل لم يرد له ذكر في كتب الموضوعات حتى ، فيبدو أنه متأخر الوضع والانتشار بين الناس .
وقد سئل الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله عن حديث : ( ما تقارع كأسان إلا حرم ما فيهما ) 
فأجاب : " ليس له أصل " انتهى .
وسئل الشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله : 
هل هذا القول حديث : ( إذا قرع الكأس بالكأس حرم ما فيه ) ، وما درجة صحته إن كان حديثا ؟
فأجاب بقوله : " لا يصح ، لا يصح 
ثانيا :
أما حكم قرع الكؤوس عند الشرب فهو المنع والتحريم ؛ لما فيه من تشبه ظاهر بعادات شراب الخمور الذين يتخذون بعض المظاهر عادات لهم في وقوعهم في المعصية .
يقول الإمام أبو حامد الغزالي رحمه الله :
" لو اجتمع جماعة ، وزينوا مجلسا ، وأحضروا آلات الشرب وأقداحه ، وصبوا فيها السكنجبين ، ونصبوا ساقيا يدور عليهم ويسقيهم ، فيأخذون من الساقي ويشربون ، ويحيى بعضهم بعضا بكلماتهم المعتادة بينهم ، حَرُمَ ذلك عليهم وإن كان المشروب مباحا في نفسه ؛ لأن في هذا تشبها بأهل الفساد " انتهى .
"إحياء علوم الدين" (2/272) .
السكنجبين : شراب مركب من حامض وحلو، كذا في "المعجم الوسيط" (1/440) .
والله أعلم .
المجيب الشيخ محمد المنجد
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=10466

----------


## عبدالله السني

يا ابن مريم عِظ نفسكْ فإن اتعَظتَ فعِظ الناس وإلا فاستحي مني ..؟  //  هذا الحديث ضعيف، ولا يصح
السؤال:
قرأت في أحد المنتديات..أن هذا حديث قدسي قال الله: يا ابن مريم عِظ نفسكْ فإن اتعَظتَ فعِظ الناس وإلا فاستحي مني ..؟ ماصحته وهل يصح الاعتقاد أنه لايعظ الناس إلا الصالحون..!؟
الجواب: 
هذا الحديث ضعيف، ولا يصح، ولا يجوز نشره في المنتديات إلا لبيان ضعفه.
فضيلة الشيخ: د. بندر بن نافع العبدلي
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=10439

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث (...فقال جبريل : انها رائحة ماشطة ابنة فرعون وأبنائه)  //  القصة ضعيفة
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رأيت في بعض المنتديات حديث عن ماشطة بنت فرعون وأبنائها~~ فما درجة الصحة فيه؟؟
يقول الحديث:
يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
(( بينما أنا في رحلة المعراج الى السماء ومعي جبريل, فقلت: يا جبريل, ما هذه الرائحة الزكية العطرة التي تملأ السماء ؟ فقال جبريل عليه السلام : أولا تعرفها ؟ فرد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "لا" فقال جبريل : انها رائحة ماشطة ابنة فرعون وأبنائها ))..
جزاكم الله خيرا
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
القصة ضعيفة .
قال الهيثمي : رواه أحمد والبزار والطبراني في الكبير والأوسط ، وفيه عطاء بن السائب ، وهو ثقة ولكنه اختلط . اهـ . 
ولذلك أيضا ضعّفه الألباني . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=10489

----------


## عبدالله السني

من قرا هذه الايات لم يمت في يومه سبحان الله  //  هذا ليس بصحيح
السؤال:
بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم 
لقد جاءكم رسول من انفسكم عزيز عليه ماءنتم حريص عليكم بالمؤمنين رؤف رحيم( *) فان تولوا فقل حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم( *)
بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
قل ادعوا الله او ادعوا الرحمان ايا ما تدعوا فله الاسماء الحسني ولا تجهر بصوتك ولاتخافت بها وابتغ ِ بين ذلك سبيلا(*) وقل الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولدا ً ولم يكن له شريك ٌ في الملك ولم يكن له ولي ٌ من الذل وكبيره تكبيرا( *)
بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
انا الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات كانت لهم جنات الفردوس نزلا (*) خالدين فيها لا يبغون عنها حولا( *) قل لو كان البحر امداد لكلمات ربي لنفدا البحر قبل ان تنفذ كلمات ربي ولو جئنا بمثله مددا (*) قل انما انا بشر مثلكم يوحي الي انما الهكم اله واحد فمن كان يرجوا لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا ولايشرك بعبادة ربه احدا (*)
بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
الله نور السموات والارض مثل نوره كمشكوة فيها مصباح ُ المصباح في زجاجة كانها كوكب دري يوقد من شجرة مباركة زيتونة لا شرقية ولاغربية يكاد زيتها يضىء ولو لم تمسسه ُ نار نور على نور يهدي الله لنوره من يشاء ويضرب الله الامثال للناس والله بكل شي عليم(*)
بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
فسبحان الله حين تمسون وحين تصبحون(*) وله الحمد في السموات والارض وعشيا وحين تظهرون(*) يخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي ويحي الارض بعد موتها وكذلك تخرجون(*)
ماصحت من قرا هذه الايات لم يمت في يومه سبحان الله 
الجواب:
هذا ليس بصحيح ، وهو مأخوذ من كتاب " الحصن الحصين " ، وقد سُئل عنه الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله ، وعن هذه الآيات وما جاء فيها ، فقال : هذا ليس بصحيح، و(الحصن الحصين) يجمع أحاديث ضعيفة وأحاديث غير صحيحة فلا يعتمد على ما يَذكر ، بل لا بد من المراجعة ، مراجعة الأحاديث في كتب الأصول ومراجعة كلام أهل العلم فيها ، حتى يعلم طالب العلم صحتها .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=7965

----------


## عبدالله السني

هل صلاة الرغائب سنة يستحب صلاتها ؟  //  صلاة الرغائب من البدع المحدثة في شهر رجب
السؤال:
هل صلاة الرغائب سنة يستحب صلاتها ؟
الجواب:
الحمد لله 
صلاة الرغائب من البدع المحدثة في شهر رجب ، وتكون في ليلة أول جمعة من رجب ، بين صلاتي المغرب والعشاء ، يسبقها صيام الخميس الذي هو أول خميس في رجب . 
وأول ما أُحدثت صلاة الرغائب ببيت المقدس ، بعد ثمانين وأربعمائة سنة للهجرة ، ولم ينقل أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعلها ، ولا أحد من أصحابه ، ولا القرون المفضلة ، ولا الأئمة ، وهذا وحده كافٍ في إثبات أنها بدعة مذمومة ، وليست سنة محمودة . 
وقد حذر منها العلماء ، وذكروا أنها بدعة ضلالة . 
قال النووي رحمه الله في "المجموع" (3/548) : " الصلاة المعروفة بصلاة الرغائب , وهي ثنتا عشرة ركعة تصلى بين المغرب والعشاء ليلة أول جمعة في رجب , وصلاة ليلة نصف شعبان مائة ركعة وهاتان الصلاتان بدعتان ومنكران قبيحتان ولا يغتر بذكرهما في كتاب قوت القلوب , وإحياء علوم الدين , 
ولا بالحديث المذكور فيهما فإن كل ذلك باطل ، ولا يغتر ببعض من اشتبه عليه حكمهما من الأئمة فصنف ورقات في استحبابهما فإنه غالط في ذلك , وقد صنف الشيخ الإمام أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن إسماعيل المقدسي كتابا نفيسا في إبطالهما فأحسن فيه وأجاد رحمه الله " انتهى . 
وقال النووي – أيضاً - في "شرح مسلم" : " قاتل الله واضعها ومخترعها , فإنها بدعة منكرة من البدع التي هي ضلالة وجهالة وفيها منكرات ظاهرة . وقد صنف جماعة من الأئمة مصنفات نفيسة في تقبيحها وتضليل مصليها ومبتدعها ودلائل قبحها وبطلانها وتضليل فاعلها أكثر من أن تحصر " انتهى . 
وقال ابن عابدين في "حاشيته" (2/26) : " قال في "البحر" : ومن هنا يعلم كراهة الاجتماع على صلاة الرغائب التي تفعل في رجب في أولى جمعة منه وأنها بدعة . . . 
وللعلامة نور الدين المقدسي فيها تصنيف حسن سماه "ردع الراغب عن صلاة الرغائب" أحاط فيه بغالب كلام المتقدمين والمتأخرين من علماء المذاهب الأربعة " انتهى باختصار . 
وسئل ابن حجر الهيتمي رحمه الله : هل تجوز صلاة الرغائب جماعة أم لا ؟ 
فأجاب : " أما صلاة الرغائب فإنها كالصلاة المعروفة ليلة النصف من شعبان بدعتان قبيحتان مذمومتان وحديثهما موضوع فيكره فعلهما فرادى وجماعة " انتهى . "الفتاوى الفقهية الكبرى" (1/216) . 
وقال ابن الحاج المالكي في "المدخل" (1/294) : " ومن البدع التي أحدثوها في هذا الشهر الكريم (يعني شهر رجب) : أن أول ليلة جمعة منه يصلون في تلك الليلة في الجوامع , والمساجد صلاة الرغائب , ويجتمعون في بعض جوامع الأمصار ومساجدها ويفعلون هذه البدعة ويظهرونها في مساجد الجماعات بإمام وجماعة كأنها صلاة مشروعة . . . . 
وأما مذهب مالك رحمه الله تعالى : فإن صلاة الرغائب مكروه فعلها ، لأنه لم يكن من فعل من مضى , والخير كله في الاتباع لهم رضي الله عنهم " انتهى باختصار . 
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : " فأما إنشاء صلاة بعدد مقدر وقراءة مقدرة في وقت معين تصلى جماعة راتبة كهذه الصلوات المسئول عنها : كصلاة الرغائب في أول جمعة من رجب ، والألفية في أول رجب ، ونصف شعبان . 
وليلة سبع وعشرين من شهر رجب ، وأمثال ذلك فهذا غير مشروع باتفاق أئمة الإسلام , كما نص على ذلك العلماء المعتبرون ولا ينشئ مثل هذا إلا جاهل مبتدع , وفتح مثل هذا الباب يوجب تغيير شرائع الإسلام , وأخذ نصيب من حال الذين شرعوا من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله " انتهى . "الفتاوى الكبرى" (2/239) . 
وسئل شيخ الإسلام - أيضاً - عنها فقال : " هذه الصلاة لم يصلها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أحد من الصحابة , ولا التابعين , ولا أئمة المسلمين , ولا رغب فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , ولا أحد من السلف , ولا الأئمة ولا ذكروا لهذه الليلة فضيلة تخصها . والحديث المروي في ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كذب موضوع باتفاق أهل المعرفة بذلك ; ولهذا قال المحققون : إنها مكروهة غير مستحبة " انتهى . "الفتاوى الكبرى" (2/262) . 
وجاء في "الموسوعة الفقهية" (22/262) : " نص الحنفية والشافعية على أن صلاة الرغائب في أول جمعة من رجب , أو في ليلة النصف من شعبان بكيفية مخصوصة , أو بعدد مخصوص من الركعات بدعة منكرة . . . 
وقال أبو الفرج بن الجوزي : صلاة الرغائب موضوعة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكذب عليه . قال : وقد ذكروا على بدعيتهما وكراهيتهما عدة وجوه منها : أن الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم من الأئمة المجتهدين لم ينقل عنهم هاتان الصلاتان , فلو كانتا مشروعتين لما فاتتا السلف , وإنما حدثتا بعد الأربعمائة " انتهى .
المجيب الشيخ/ محمد المنجد
الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## عبدالله السني

اللهم إنا نتوسل إليك بك ونقسم عليك بذاتك  //  هذا الدعاء متكلف مبتدع ، ولا يجوز نشره .
السؤال:
اللهم إنا نتوسل إليك بك ونقسم عليك بذاتك أن ترحم وتغفروتفرج كرب معدها وقارئها ومرسلها وناشرها وآبائهم وأمهاتهم وأن ترزقنا صحبة النبى فى الجنة ولا تجعل منا طالب حاجه الآ أعطيته أياها فأنك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه وصلى اللهم وسلم على حبيبك ونبيك محمد أمين.... 
ما حكم هذا الدعاء ؟؟ 
الجواب:
الحمد لله. أما بعد : 
هذا الدعاء متكلف مبتدع ، ولا يجوز نشره .
وليعلم المسلم أن في الأدعية الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كفايةً وغنيةً ،ونذكر لك هنا طرفا من المأثورة للفائدة : 
ومما ورد في القرآن من الأدعية ما ورد في سورة البقرة في قول الله تعالى: وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ[البقرة:201]، 
وقال الله تعالى في خواتيم سورة البقرة: رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْراً كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلانَا فَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ[البقرة:286]. 
وفي سورة آل عمران: رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ[آل عمران:8]، 
وقول الله تعالى: وَمَا كَانَ قَوْلَهُمْ إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ[آل عمران:147].
ومن السنة في صحيح البخاري وغيره عن أنس قال: كان أكثر دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: اللهم ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار.
أنه كان يقول: "يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث، أصلح لي شأني كله، ولا تكلني إلا نفسي طرفة عين". رواه الترمذي عن أنس رضي الله عنه بسند صحيح.
وفي صحيح مسلم عن علي رضي الله عنه قال: قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قل: اللهم اهدني وسددني".
ومتى ما وجد الصدق ،مع فعل الأسباب ،وانتفاء الموانع ،فلا يكاد يرد الداعي ،قال تعالى: (وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ) [غافر:60].
وقد تجاب الدعوة عاجلاً أو آجلاً أو يدخر لك مقابلها من الثواب ما هو خير منها لتناله في وقت أحوج ما تكون إليه.
فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما من مسلم يدعو بدعوة ليس فيها إثم ولا قطيعة رحم إلا أعطاه الله بها إحدى ثلاث: إما أن يعجل له دعوته، وإما أن يدخرها له في الآخرة وإما أن يصرف عنه من السوء مثلها، قالوا: إذا نكثر، قال: الله أكثر. رواه أحمد عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه.
وعليك أن تحذر من العجلة واليأس وترك الدعاء، فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: لا يزال يستجاب للعبد ما لم يدع بإثم أو قطيعة رحم، ما لم يستعجل، قيل: يا رسول الله ما الاستعجال؟ قال: يقول: قد دعوت وقد دعوت فلم أر يستجاب لي، فيتحسر عند ذلك ويدع الدعاء. رواه مسلم. 
وعلى هذا ، فلا تستعجل، وعليك أن توقن أن دعاءك لن يضيع أجره أو أثره ،وقد تتأخر إجابة الدعوة لحكم يعلمها الله ـ سبحانه ـ ،ولو لم يكن منها إلا أن يفتح لك باب الانطراح بين يدي الله ،وسؤاله التذلل له ـ الذي هو العز حقاً ـ .
وتذكر أن دعوتك ربما تكون قد قبلت، وصرف عنك بها من البلاء ما هو أسوأ، أو ادخر لك ثوابها، إلى وقت تكون أحوج ما تكون إليه، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: عجباً لأمر المؤمن إن أمره كله له خير وليس ذلك لأحد إلا للمؤمن، إن أصابته سراء شكر فكان خيراً له، وإن أصابته ضراء صبر فكان خيراً له. رواه مسلم.
فالمشروع لك ،ولكل مؤمن أن تدعو الله تعالى ،وأن تسأله ما تشاء ،وأن تحرص على الأدعية المأثورة ،فإن هذا أحسن ،وإن دعوته بغير المأثور فلا حرج ،بشرط أن لا يكون فيها محاذير شرعية كالتي ذكرتها في سؤالك ،والله تعالى أعلم.
المجيب الشيخ/ عمر بن عبد الله المقبل 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة القصيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=10118

----------


## عبدالله السني

هل ورد هذا الدعاء عن علي رضي الله عنه: "اللهم يا من دلع لسان الصباح بنطق تبلجه ..."  //  لا يصح وفيه تكلف واضح
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فضيلة الشيخ غفر الله لك ولوالديك
اود ان اسئل عن هذا الدعاء هل ورد عن على رضي الله عنه وهل معناه صحيح 
الدعــــــــاء
اللهم يا من دلع لسان الصباح بنطق تبلجه, وسرح قطع الليل المظلم بغياهب تلجلجه, وأتقن 
صنع الفلك الدوار في مقادير تبرجه, وشعشع ضياء الشمس بنور تأججه. يا من دل على ذاته 
بذاته, وتنزه عن مجانسة مخلوقاته, وجل عن ملاءمة كيفياته. يا من قرب من خطرات الظنون, 
وبعد عن لحظات العيون, وعلم بما كان قبل أن يكون. يا من أرقدني في مهاد أمنه وأمانه, 
وأيقظني إلى ما منحني به من مننه وإحسانه, وكف أكف السوء عني بيده وسلطانه. صل اللهم 
على الدليل إليك في الليل الأليل, والماسك من أسبابك بحبل الشرف الأطول, والناصع الحسب في 
ذروة الكاهل الأعبل, والثابت القدم على زحاليفها في الزمن الأول, وعلى آله الأخيار المصطفين 
الأبرار.
وافتح اللهم لنا مصاريع الصباح, بمفاتيح الرحمة والفلاح, وألبسني اللهم من أفضل خلع الهداية 
والصلاح. واغرس اللهم بعظمتك في شرب جناني ينابيع الخشوع, واجر اللهم لهيبتك من آماقي 
زفرات الدموع, وأدب اللهم نزق الخرق مني بأزمة القنوع. إلهي إن لم تبتدئني الرحمة منك 
بحسن التوفيق, فمن السالك بي إليك في واضح الطريق. وإن أسلمتني أناتك لقائد الأمل والمنى, 
فمن المقيل عثراتي من كبوات الهوى. وإن خذلني نصرك عند محاربة النفس والشيطان, فقد 
وكلني خذلانك إلى حيث النصب والحرمان. إلهي أتراني ما أتيتك إلا من حيث الآمال, أم علقت 
بأطراف حبالك إلا حين باعدتني ذنوبي عن دار الوصال. فبئس المطية التي امتطت نفسي هواها, 
فواهاً لها لما سولت لها ظنونها ومناها, وتباً لها لجرأتها على سيدها ومولاها. إلهي قرعت باب 
رحمتك بيد رجائي, وهربت إليك لاجئاً من فرط أهوائي, وعلقت بأطراف حبالك أنامل ولائي. 
فاصفح اللهم عما كنت أجرمته من زللي وخطأي, وأقلني من صرعة رداي, فإنك يا سيدي 
ومولاي ومعتمدي ورجائي, وأنت غاية مطلوبي ومناي في منقلبي ومثواي. إلهي كيف تطرد 
مسكيناً التجأ إليك من الذنوب هاربا, أم كيف تخيب مسترشداً قصد إلى جنابك ساعيا, أم كيف ترد 
ظمآناً ورد إلى حياضك شاربا. كلا وحياضك مترعة في ضنك المحول, وبابك مفتوح للطلب 
والوغول, وأنت غاية المسئول ونهاية المأمول.
إلهي هذه أزمة نفسي عقلتها بعقال مشيتك, وهذه أعباء ذنوبي درأتها بعفوك ورحمتك, وهذه 
أهوائي المضلة وكلتها إلى جناب لطفك ورأفتك. فاجعل اللهم صباحي هذا نازلاً عليّ بضياء 
الهدى, وبالسلامة في الدين والدنيا, ومسائي جنة من كيد العدى, ووقاية من مرديات الهوى. 
إنك قادر على ما تشاء, تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء, وتعز من تشاء وتذل من 
تشاء, بيدك الخير إنك على كل شيء قدير. تولج الليل في النهار وتولج النهار في الليل وتخرج 
الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي, وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك 
اللهم وبحمدك من ذا يعرف قدرك فلا يخافك, ومن ذا يعلم ما أنت فلا يهابك. ألفت بقدرتك الفرق, 
وفلقت بلطفك الفلق, وأنرت بكرمك دياجي الغسق, وأنهرت المياه من الصم الصياخيد عذباً 
وأجاجا, وأنزلت من المعصرات ماءً ثجاجا, وجعلت الشمس والقمر للبرية سراجاً وهاجاً, من 
غير أن تمارس في ما ابتدأت به لغوباً ولا علاجا. فيا من توحّد بالعز والبقاء, وقهر عباده 
بالموت والفناء, صل على محمد وآله الأنقياء, واسمع ندائي واستجب دعائي وحقق بفضلك 
أملي ورجائي. يا خير من دعي لكشف الضر والمأمول لكل عسر ويسر, بك أنزلت حاجتي فلا 
تردني من سنيّ مواهبك خائباً. يا كريم يا كريم يا كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله 
على خير خلقه محمد وآله أجمعين. 
(ثم اسجد وقل) :
إلهي قلبي محجوب, ونفسي معيوب, وعقلي مغلوب, وهواي غالب, وطاعتي قليل ومعصيتي كثير, ولساني مقر بالذنوب, فكيف حيلتي يا ستار العيوب, ويا علام الغيوب, ويا كاشف الكروب. اغفر ذنوبي كلها بحرمة محمد وآل محمد. يا غفار يا غفار يا غفار. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا ، ولك بمثل ما دعوت .
يُروى هذا عن عليّ رضي الله عنه ، ولا يصح . 
وفيه تكلّف واضح
وفيه : (اغفر ذنوبي كلها بحرمة محمد وآل محمد) ، وهذا مِن بِدَع الدعاء ، ولا يثبت في هذا المعنى شيء عن الصحابة الكرام رضي الله عنه .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=9078

----------


## عبدالله السني

أحاديث شعبانية غير صحيحة منتشرة في بعض المنتديات
عباس رحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على سيد المرسلين و على آله و صحبه أجمعين 
1 ) حديث : (( اللهم بارك لنا في رجب و شعبان و بلغنا رمضان )) 
انظر : كتاب الأذكار للنووي و كتاب ميزان الاعتدال للذهبي 3 / 96 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية لعام 1995 و كتاب مجمع الزوائد للهيثمي 2 / 165 طبعة دار الريان لعام 1407هـ و كتاب ضعيف الجامع للألباني حديث رقم 4395 
2 ) حديث : (( فضل شهر شعبان كفضلي على سائر الأنبياء )) قال ابن حجر : إنه موضوع كما في كتابه تبين العجب 
انظر : كتاب كشف الخفاء 2 / 110 للعجلوني طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة لعام 1405هـ و كتاب المصنوع لعلي بن سلطان القاري 1 / 128 طبعة مكتبة الرشد لعام 1404هـ 
3 ) حديث تخصيص صيام نهار ليلة النصف من شعبان و قيام ليلها : (( إذا كانت ليلة النصف من شعبان فقوموا ليلها وصوموا نهارها )) 
أنظر : كتاب العلل المتناهية لأبن الجوزي 2 / 562 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية لعام 1403هـ و كتاب مصباح الزجاجة للكناني 2 / 10 طبعة دار العربية لعام 1403هـ و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة للشوكاني ص 51 و كتاب تحفة الأحوذي للمباركفوري 3 / 366 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية و كتاب سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة للألباني حديث رقم 2132 
4 ) حديث : (( خمس ليال لا ترد فيهن الدعوة: أول ليلة من رجب، و ليلة النصف من شعبان، وليلة الجمعة، و ليلة الفطر، و ليلة النحر )) 
أنظر : كتاب سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة للألباني حديث رقم 1452 
5 ) حديث : (( أتاني جبريل عليه السلام فقال لي هذه ليلة النصف من شعبان و لله فيها عتقاء من النار بعدد شعر غنم كلب )) 
أنظر : كتاب السنن للترمذي 3 / 116 طبعة دار إحياء التراث و كتاب العلل المتناهية لأبن الجوزي 2 / 556 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية لعام 1403هـ و كتاب ضعيف ابن ماجه للألباني حديث رقم 295 
6 ) حديث : (( يا علي من صلى ليلة النصف من شعبان مئة ركعة بألف قل هو الله أحد قضى الله له كل حاجة طلبها تلك الليلة )) 
أنظر : كتاب المنار المنيف لأبي عبد الله محمد الحنبلي طبعة دار المطبوعات الإسلامية لعام 1403هـ و كتاب كشف الخفاء للعجلوني 2 / 566 طبعة الرسالة لعام 1405هـ و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة للشوكاني ص 50 و كتاب نقد المنقول لزرعي 1 / 85 طبعة دار القادري لعام 1411هـ 
7 ) حديث : (( من قرأ ليلة النصف من شعبان ألف مرة قل هو الله أحد بعث الله إليه مئة ألف ملك يبشرونه )) 
أنظر : كتاب لسان الميزان لأبن حجر 5 / 271 طبعة مؤسسة الأعلمي لعام 1405هـ و كتاب المنار المنيف لأبي عبد الله محمد الحنبلي طبعة دار المطبوعات الإسلامية لعام 1403هـ و كتاب نقد المنقول لزرعي 1 / 85 طبعة دار القادري لعام 1411هـ 
8 ) حديث : (( من صلى ليلة النصف من شعبان ثلاث مئة ركعة ( في لفظ ثنتي عشر ركعة ) يقرأ في كل ركعة ثلاثين مرة قل هو الله أحد شفع في عشرة قد استوجبوا النار )) 
أنظر : كتاب كشف الخفاء للعجلوني 2 / 566 طبعة الرسالة لعام 1405هـ و كتاب المنار المنيف لأبي عبد الله محمد الحنبلي طبعة دار المطبوعات الإسلامية لعام 1403هـ و كتاب نقد المنقول لزرعي 1 / 85 طبعة دار القادري لعام 1411هـ 
9 ) حديث : (( شعبان شهري )) 
أنظر : كتاب كشف الخفاء 2 / 13 طبعة الرسالة لعام 1405هـ و كتاب سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة للألباني حديث رقم 4400 و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة للشوكاني ص 100 
10 ) حديث : (( من أحيا ليلتي العيد وليلة النصف من شعبان لم يمت قلبه يوم تموت القلوب )) 
أنظر : كتاب ميزان الاعتدال للذهبي 5 / 372 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية لعام 1405هـ و كتاب الإصابة لأبن حجر 5 / 580 طبعة دار الجيل 1412هـ و كتاب العلل المتناهية لأبن الجوزي 2 / 562 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية لعام 1403هـ 
11 ) حديث : (( من أحيا الليالي الخمس ؛ وجبت له الجنة: ليلة التروية، وليلة عرفة، وليلة النحر، وليلة الفطر، وليلة النصف من شعبان )) 
أنظر : كتاب ضعيف الترغيب للألباني حديث رقم 667 
فائدة : أعلم رحمك الله تعالى أنه ليس هناك حديث صحيح في تخصيص صيام النصف من شعبان أو قيامه و عليه فإن تخصيصه بصيام أو صلاة بدعة منكرة لا دليل لها 
* كل الأحاديث المذكورة أعلاه بهذه الألفاظ غير صحيحة 
و الله أعلم و الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على سيد المرسلين و على آله و صحبه أجمعين 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
 http://saaid.net/mktarat/12/8-3.htm

----------


## عبدالله السني

أحاديث ضعيفة مشتهرة في رمضان

الحمد لله وحده ، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده ، وآله وصحبه ومن اهتدى بهديه .
 وبعد :

فهذه مجموعة من الأحاديث الضعيفة المشتهرة بين الناس وبين بعض الخطباء ، نبهنا عليها وذكرنا أقوال أهل العلم فيها ، نسأل الله تعالى للجميع العلم النافع المستقى من الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة ، والله الموفق للصواب لا ربَّ سواه .

(1)حديث أنس رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان يدعو ببلوغ رمضان ، فكان إذا دخل شهر رجب قال : (( اللهم بارك لنا في رجب وشعبان وبلِّغنا رمضان ))

حديث ضعيف ، رواه الطبراني في الأوسط – كما في مجمع البحرين ( 1486 ) – وفيه ضعيفان : زائدة بن أبي الرقاد الباهلي ، منكر الحديث ، قاله البخاري والنسائي والحافظ ابن حجر ، وزياد بن عبد الله النميري ضعيف ، ضعفه ابن معين وأبو داود ، وقال أبو حاتم : يكتب حديثه ولا يحتج به ، وضعفه     الحافظ ابن حجر .

(2)حديث سلمان رضي الله عنه ، قال خطبنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  في آخر يوم من شعبان فقال : (( يا أيها الناس قد أظلكم شهر عظيم مبارك ، شهر فيه ليلة القدر  خير من ألف شهر . جعل الله صيامَه فريضة وقيامَ ليله  تطوعا ، من تقرب فيه بخصلة من خصال الخير كان كمن أدَّى فريضة فيما سواه ، ومن أدَّى فيه فريضة كان كمن أدَّى سبعين فريضة فيما سواه ، وهو شهر الصبر ، والصبر ثوابه الجنة ، وشهر المواساة ، وشهر يُزاد فيه الرزق ، ومن فطَّر فيه صائما كان مغفرة لذنوبه وعتق رقبته من النار ، وكان له مثلُ أجره  من غير أن ينقص من أجره شيء ، قالوا يا رسول الله : ليس كلُّنا يجد ما يفطِّر به الصائم ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  : يعطي الله هذا الثواب لمن فطَّر صائما على مُذْقَةِ  لبنٍ أو تمرةٍ أو شربة ماء ، ومن سقى صائما سقاه الله عز وجل من حوضي شربة ً لا يظمأ بعدها حتى يدخل الجنة ، ومن خفف عن مملوكه فيه غفر الله له وأعتقه من النار حتى يدخل الجنة . وهو شهر أوله رحمة ، وأوسطه مغفرة ، وآخره عتق من النار ، فاستكثروا فيه من أربع خصال : خصلتين تُرضون بهما ربَّكم ، وخصلتين لا غنى بكم عنهما ، أما الخصلتان اللتان تُرضون بهما ربَّكم : فشهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وتستغفرونه ، أما الخصلتان اللتان  لا غنى بكم عنهما ، فتسألون الله الجنة ،وتعوذون به من النار )) .

حديث ضعيف ، رواه ابن خزيمة (1887 ) وقال: إنْ صح ، والبيهقي ، وإسناده فيه ضعف ، فيه علي بن زيد بن جدعان وهو ضعيف عند الأئمة ، وقال أبو حاتم : حديث منكر ، وكذا قال الألباني :       في الضعيفة (871 ).

3 – " إذا كان أول ليلة من شهر رمضان ، نظر الله عز وجل إلى خلقه ، وإذا نظر الله عز وجل إلى عبده لم يعذبه أبدا ، ولله عز وجل في كل ليلة ألف ألف عتيق من النار ، فإذا كان ليلة النصف من شهر أعتق الله فيها مثل جميع ما أعتق   " 
هذا الحديث موضوع ، ففي سنده : عثمان بن عبد الله الشامي أحد الوضّاعين ، ورواه بن الجوزي في  ( الموضوعات 1120 ) ، ثم قال : " موضوع ، فيه مجاهيل ، والمتهم به عثمان  " .

وقال ابن حبان : يضع على الثقات . 

4-حديث أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  : (( من أفطر يوما من رمضان من غير رخصة ولا مرض ، لم يقض عنه صوم الدهر كله وإن صام )) .

حديث ضعيف ، رواه أحمد ( 2/458 ) وأبو داود ( 2396 ) والترمذي ( 115 ) وابن ماجه       ( 1672 ) والدارمي ، وذكره البخاري تعليقا بصيغة التمريض تضعيفا له ، وقال الترمذي ( 115 ) : سمعت محمدا – البخاري – يقول : أبو المطوس اسمه : يزيد بن المطوس ، ولا أعرف له غير هذا الحديث ، وقال الحافظ ابن حجر : لين الحديث ، وضعفه العلامة الألباني رحمه الله تعالى في السنن وفي الجامع             ( 5462 ) وفي المشكاة ( 2013 ) .

5-حديث عامر بن ربيعة قال : رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  مالا أحصى وهو يتسوك وهو صائم .

حديث ضعيف ، رواه الترمذي (116) وأبو داود (2364) والدار قطني   ( 2/202 ) والبيهقي ( 4/272 ) من حديث عاصم بن عبيد الله عن عبد الله بن عامر بن ربيعة عن أبيه . قال الدار قطني : عاصم بن عبيد الله غيره أثبت منه . وقال البيهقي ليس بقوي ، قلت : وقد تكلم فيه غير واحد من الأئمة كأحمد بن حنبل وابن معين وابن سعد ، وقال البخاري : منكر الحديث ، وقال الحافظ ابن حجر : ضعيف .

وهذا لا يعني أنه لا يجوز استعمال السواك أثناء الصيام ، فقد قال أبو عيسى الترمذي  بعد الحديث : والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم ، لا يرون بالسواك للصائم   بأسا ، إلا أن بعض أهل العلم كرهوا السواك للصائم بالعود   الرطب ، وكرهوا له السواك آخر النهار ، ولم ير الشافعي بالسواك بأسا أول النهار ولا آخره . وكره أحمد وإسحاق السواك آخر النهار ، انتهى .

وأخرج الطبراني – كما في التعليق المغني على الدار قطني – عن عبد الرحمن بن غنيم قال : سألت معاذ بن جبل ، أتسوك وأنا صائم ؟ قال : نعم ، قلت : أي النهار أتسوك ؟ قال : أي النهار شئت غدوة أو عشية ، قلت : إن الناس يكرهونه ، ويقولون : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال : (( لخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك )) فقال : سبحان الله ، لقد أمرهم بالسواك وهو يعلم أنه لا بد أن يكون بفم الصائم خلوف . قال الحافظ في التلخيص الحبير : سنده جيد .

وقال الألباني في الإرواء ( 1/107 ) بعد ذكر قول الشافعي : وهو الحق لعموم الأدلة ، كالحديث الآتي في الحض على السواك عند كل صلاة وعند كل وضوء ، وبه قال البخاري في صحيحه ، وأشار إلى تضعيف حديث عامر هذا ، انتهى .

(6) - كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أفطر قال : " اللهم لك صمنا ، وعلى رزقك أفطرنا ، الله تقبل منا ، إنك أنت السميع العليم " ويروى : " اللهم لك صمت ، وعلى رزقك أفطرت .." .

هذا الحديث ضعيف وقد ورد من طرق عن ابن عباس ، وأنس ، ولا يصح ، إذ كل طرقه ضعيفة ضعفا لا يتقوى ، وهو كما قال بن القيم في " الزاد " : لا يثبت.

حديث أنس قال : جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال : اشتكت عيني ، أفأكتحل وأنا صائم ؟ قال : ( نعم ) .

حديث ضعيف ، رواه الترمذي (729) وقال : حديث أنس حديث إسناده ليس بقوي ، ولا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  في هذا الباب شيء ، وأبو عاتكة يضعف ، انتهى .

قلت : وهو طريف بن سلمان ويقال سلمان بن طريف ، روى عن أنس ، قال أبو حاتم : ذاهب الحديث ، وقال البخاري : منكر الحديث ، وقال النسائي : ليس بثقة ، وقال الدار قطني : ضعيف ، وذكره السليماني فيمن عرف بوضع الحديث ! وقال الحافظ ابن حجر : ضعيف ، وبالغ السليماني فيه .

قال الترمذي : واختلف أهل العلم في الكحل للصائم ، فكرهه بعضهم ، وهو قول سفيان وابن المبارك وأحمد وإسحاق ، ورخص بعض أهل العلم في الكحل للصائم ، وهو قول الشافعي ، انتهى .

وهو الصحيح إن شاء الله تعالى ، وقد جاء عن أنس رضي الله عنه أنه كان يكتحل وهو صائم ، رواه أبو داود بسند حسن . 

ومثله في الحكم : قطرة العين فإنه لا بأس بها للصائم ، لأن العين ليست منفذا إلى الجوف ، والقطرة والكحل ليسا من الطعام والشراب ولا في حكمهما .

(7)حديث (( صوموا تصحوا )) وهو جزء من الحديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا : (( اغزوا تغنموا ، وصوموا تصحوا ، وسافروا تستغنوا )) .

ضعيف مرفوعا ، رواه الطبراني في الأوسط ( 8308 ) – وكما في مجمع البحرين ( 1467 ، 2618 ) وأبو نعيم في الطب النبوي ، كما في المقاصد الحسنة    ( ص 262 ) عن محمد بن سليمان بن أبى داود الحراني عن زهير بن محمد عن سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة به . قال الطبراني : لم يروه بهذا اللفظ إلا زهير .

وهو أبو المنذر الخراساني ، قال أبو بكر بن الأثرم : سمعت أبا عبد الله وذكر رواية الشاميين عن زهير بن محمد ، قال يروون عنه أحاديث مناكير هؤلاء …

وقال أبو حاتم : محله الصدق ، وفي حفظه سوء ، وكان حديثه بالشام أنكر من حديثه بالعراق لسوء حفظه ، فما حدث من حفظه ففيه أغاليط، وما حدث من كتبه فهو صالح .

وقال الحافظ ابن حجر : سكن الشام ثم الحجاز ، ثقة إلا أن رواية أهل الشام عنه غير مستقيمة ،  فضعف بسببها .

قلت : وهذه منها فإن محمد بن سليمان حراني . وأيضا : شيخ الطبراني موسى بن زكريا متروك .  وقد ثبت عن عمر رضي الله عنه موقوفا .  


8 - " خمس تفطر الصائم ، وتنقض الوضوء : الكذب ، والغيبة ، والنميمة ، والنظر بالشهوة ، واليمين الفاجرة " .
حديث موضوع ؛ رواه بن الجوزي في الموضوعات وقال :" موضوع " ،

 ومن قبله قال أبو حاتم : هذا حديث كذب 

.
9 - " صائم رمضان في السفر ، كالمفطر في الحظر "

رواه ابن ماجة (1666) 
حديث منكر ؛ وقد رواه ابن ماجة من حديث عبد الرحمن بن عوف ، وقد ضعفه العلامة الألباني رحمه الله في الضعيفة ( 1/498/505) .

10- " لكل شيء زكاة ، وزكاة الجسد الصوم " .
حديث ضعيف ؛ وقد رواه بن ماجه وغيره ، من حديث أبي هريرة ، ورواه بن الجوزي في " العلل المتناهية في الأحاديث الواهية " من حديث سهل بن سعد ، وقال بن الجوزي : هذا الحديث لا يصح .

11- "الصائم في عبادة ، ما لم يغتب " .
حديث منكر ؛ وقد رواه اين عدي في الكامل ( 5/284)وجعله من منكرات عبد الرحيم بن هارون الغساني ، وقد كذبه الدارقطني .

الشيخ محمد الحمود النجدي
 http://www.al-athary.net/index.php?o...&id=8&Itemid=9

----------


## عبدالله السني

يتبع: أحاديث ضعيفة مشتهره في رمضان
[ 12 ] - حديث شهر رمضان معلق بين السماء والأرض , ولا يرفع إلى الله إلا بزكاة الفطر 
وهو حديث مشهور على ألسنة بعض الوعاظ والخطباء , وهو حديث ضعيف , رواه ابن شاهين في ترغيبه كما في فيض القدير ( 4 / 167 ) والضياء المقدسي من حديث جرير , ورمز له السيوطي بالضعف , وقال المناوي : أو رده ابن الجوزي في الواهيات , وقال : لا يصح , فيه محمد بن عبيد البصري , مجهول 0 
قال العلامة الألباني بعد أن ضعف الحديث : ثم إن الحديث لو صح لكانت ظاهر الدلالة على أن قبول صوم رمضان متوقف على إخراج صدقة الفطر , فمن لم يخرجها لم يقبل صومه , ولا أعلم أحدا في أهل العلم يقول به قال : أقول هذا , وأنا أعلم أن بعض المفتين ينشر هذا الحديث على الناس كلما أتى شهر رمضان , وذلك من التساهل الذي كنا نطمع في أن يحذروا الناس منه , فضلا عن أن يقعوا فيه هم أنفسهم !! 
[ 13 ] – حديث إن الله ليس بتارك أحد من المسلمين صبيحة أول يوم من شهر رمضان إلا غفر له 0
حديث موضوع رواه الخطيب في تاريخه ( 5 / 91 ) من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه , وفيه : سلام الطويل متهم بالكذب والوضع 0 وشيخه زياد ابن ميمون اعترف بالوضع , وأورده ابن الجوزي في الموضوعات ( 1121 ) وقال : هذا حديث لا يصح , قال يحي : سلام ليس بشيء , وقال البخاري والنسائي والدار قطني : متروك 0 
قال يزيد ابن هارون وزياد ابن ميمون كذاب , وقال يحي ليس بشيء , وقال البخاري : تركوه 0 
وانظر الضعفاء الصغير للبخاري ( 222 ) والميزان للذهبي ( 2970 ) 0 
[ 14 ] – حديث إذا سلمت الجمعة سَلمت الأيام , وإذا سلم رمضان سلمت السنة 0 
الحديث موضوع , أخرجه أبو نعيم في الحلية ( 7 / 140 ) وابن عدي في الكامل ( 5 /288 ) البيهقي في الشعب ( 3708) وابن الجوزي في الموضوعات ( 1127) وغيرهم من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها , وفيه عبد العزيز ابن أبان أبو خالد القرشي , قال ابن حزم :: متفق علي ضعفه 0 
قال ابن الجوزي : تفرد به عبد العزيز , قال يحي : ليس هو بشيء , هو كذاب خبيث , يضع الحديث , وقال محمد ابن عبد الله بن نمير : هو كذاب 0
وقال ابن عدي عن هذا الحديث : باطل ليس له أصل 0 , والحديث قال عنه الألباني في الضعيفة ( 2565) موضوع 0 
[ 15 ] - حديث خمس تفطر الصائم وتنقض الوضوء : الكذب والغيبة والنميمة , والنظر بشهوة , واليمين الكاذبة 0 
حديث موضوع , رواه الجو رقاني في الأباطيل ( 1/351) وابن الجوزي في الموضوعات ( 1131) وغيرهما من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه 0 
قال ابن أبي حاتم في العلل ( ) سالت أبي عن هذا الحديث , فقال : هذا حديث كذب 0 
وقال الجو رقاني : وهذا حديث باطل , وفي إسناده ظلمات , فيه جابان ومحمد ابن الحجاج , فإنهما ضعيفان 
وقال ابن الجوزي : وهذا موضوع 0 
قلت : وهذه الأشياء لا شك في حرمتها وتأكد حرمتها أثناء الصيام , وقد تذهب بأجر الصيام كله كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم رب صائم ليس له من صيامه إلا الجوع رواه ابن ماجة ( 1690) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه 0 
لكن لا دليل على أنها تفطر الصائم , فهو حكم شرعي آخر لابد له من دليل صحيح من كتاب أو سنة 0 
وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لانتقاض الوضوء 0 
[ 16 ] – حديث : من فطر صائما في رمضان من كسب حلال صلت عليه الملائكة ليالي رمضان كلها , وصافحه جبريل , ومن يصافحه جبريل يرق قلبه , وتكثر دموعه 0 قال رجل يا رسول الله فإن لم يكن ذاك عنده ؟ قال ففلقة خبز قال : أفرأيت إن لم يكن ذاك عنده ؟ قال : فمذقة من لبن قال أفرأيت من لم يكن ذاك عنده ؟ قال: فشربة من ماء 0 
ضعيف جدا , أخرجه ابن عدي في الكامل ( 2/306) وابن الجوزي في الموضوعات ( 1125) الطبراني في الكبير ( 6162) بنحوه مختصرا وغيرهم من حديث سلمان رضي الله عنه مرفوعا 0 
وفيه : علي بن زيد وهو ابن جدعان , وهو ضعيف لسوء حفظه , والحسن ابن أبي جعفر الجفري ضعيف الحديث مع عبادته وفضلهن , قاله الحافظ وقد قال البخاري : منكر الحديث , وتركه احمد ابن حنبل 0 
وقد مر نحوه انظر الحديث (2) 0 
[ 17 ] – حديث : إذا صمتم فاستاكوا بالغداة ولا تستاكوا بالبعشي فإنه ليس من صائم تيبس شفتاه بالعشي , إلا كانت نورا بين عينيه يوم القيامة “ 0
ضعيف , أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير ( 3696) والدار قطني (2/204) البيهقي ( 4/274) وغيرهم من حديث علي رضي الله عنه 0 
قال الهيثمي في المجمع ( 3/164 –165 ): رواه الطبراني في الكبير ورفعه عن خباب ولم يرفعه عن علي , وفيه كيسان أبو عمر وثقه ابن حبان وضعفه غيره اهـ0 
وكيسان أبو عمر ليس بالقوي , ضعفه أحمد وابن معين وقال الدار قطني ليس بالقوي , والحديث ضعفه الدارقطني البيهقي , والألباني في الضعيفة ( 401) 0 وانظر التعليق على الحديث رقم (4) 0 
[ 18 ] - حديث : لا تقولوا رمضان , فإن رمضان اسم من أسماء الله ولكن قولوا شهر رمضان 0
موضوع , أخرجه ابن عدي ( 7/2517) وعنه ابن الجوزي في الموضوعات ( 1118) والجو رقاني ( 2/88 – حديث 474) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه 0 وفيه أبو معشر ضعيف 0 قال ابن الجوزي : هذا حديث موضوع لا أصل له , وأبو معشر اسمه نجيح , وكان يحي ابن سعيد يضعفهن ولا يحدث عنه ويضحك إذا ذكره , وقال يحي ابن معين : إسناده ليس بشيء 0
قلت - ابن الجوزي - : ولم يذكر أحد في أسماء الله تعالى رمضان ولا يجوز أن يسمى به إجماعا 0 
وفي الصحيحين : من حديث أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : إذا دخل رمضان فتحت أبواب الجنة انتهى 
قلت : قد أخرجه البخاري في الصوم ( 4/112) ومسلم في الصيام ( 2/758) وهو واضح الدلالة في جواز تسمية رمضان 0 
[ 19 ] – حديث: أبي هريرة , قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أعطيت أمتي خمس خصال في رمضان , لمم تعطها أمة قبلهم : خلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك وتستغفر لهم الملائكة حتى يفطروا , ويزين الله عز وجل كل يوم جنته , ثم يقول : يوشك عبادي الصالحون أن يلقوا عنهم المؤنة والأذى ويصيروا إليك , ويصفد فيه مردة الشياطين , فلا يخلبصوا فيه إلى ما كانوا يخلصون إليه في غيره , ويغفر لهم في آخر ليلة قيل : يا رسول الله , أهي ليلة القدر ؟ قال : , ولكن العامل أنما يوفى أجره إذا قضى عمله 0 
ضعيف جدا , أخرجه أحمد ( 2/292) والبزار ( 963) البيهقي في الشعب ( 3602) 0 
وفيه : هشام بن أبي هشام القرشي أبو المقدام , متفق على ضعفه , ومحمد بن محمد الأسود مجهول الحال 0 
وله شاهد : من حديث جابر رضي الله عنه عند البيهقي ( 3603) وسنده ضعيف , فيه : زيد العمي ضعيف0 
الشيخ محمد الحمود النجدي
 http://www.al-athary.net/index.php?o...d=138&Itemid=9

----------


## أسماء

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء على جهدك المتواصل جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتك  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أسماء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*===*
*أحاديث شوالية غير صحيحة منتشرة في بعض المنتديات*
*===*عباس فهد رحيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. 
أخي المسلم: حرصا مني على تعميم الفائدة، و دفاعا عن سنة نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، و نظرا لاشتهار بعض الأحاديث الضعيفة الخاصة بشهر شوال، رأيت كتابة جملة من هذه الأحاديث مع ذكر المصادر التي حكمت بعدم صحتها حتى لا ينسب إلى السنة ما ليس منها وهذه الأحاديث هي: 

1) حديث: ((من صام رمضان، وشوالا، والأربعاء، والخميس، والجمعة؛ دخل الجنة)) 
أنظر: كتاب الجامع الصغير للسيوطي حديث رقم 8778، و كتاب مجمع الزوائد للهيثمي حديث رقم 5147، و كتاب الفيض القدير للمناوي 8778، و كتاب سلسلة الضعيفة للألباني حديث رقم 4612 

2) حديث: ((من صام رمضان، وأتبعه ستا من شوال؛ خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه))
أنظر: كتاب مجمع الزوائد للهيثمي 2 / 184، و كتاب نصب الراية للزيلعي حديث رقم 18، و كتاب فيض القدير للمناوي حديث رقم 8778، و كتاب السلسلة الضعيفة للألباني حديث رقم 5 190 

3) حديث: ((أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تزوج أم سلمة في شوال، وجمعها إليه في شوال)) 
أنظر: كتاب تهذيب الكمال للمزي 18 / 297، و كتاب الإصابة لأبن حجر 5 / 29، وكتاب مصباح الزجاجة للكناني 2 / 119، و كتاب ضعيف سنن ابن ماجه للألباني حديث رقم 432 

4) حديث: ((من صام رمضان، و ستا من شوال، و الأربعاء و الخميس، دخل الجنة)) 
أنظر: كتاب الجامع الصغير للسيوطي حديث رقم 8778، و كتاب ضعيف الجامع للألباني حديث رقم 5650 

5) حديث: ((أن ‏ ‏أسامة بن زيد ‏ ‏كان يصوم ‏ ‏أشهر الحرم ‏ ‏فقال له رسول الله ‏ ‏- صلى الله عليه وسلم - ‏ ‏صم شوالا فترك ‏ ‏أشهر الحرم ثم ‏ ‏لم يزل يصوم شوالا حتى مات)) 
أنظر: كتاب مصباح الزجاجة للكناني 2 / 78، و كتاب ضعيف ابن ماجه للألباني حديث رقم 381 

6) حديث: ((‏أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يعتمر إلا ثلاثاً، إحداهن في شوال، واثنتين في ذي القعدة))
أنظر: كتاب التمهيد لأبن عبد البر 22 / 289، و كتاب تهذيب سنن أبي داود لابن القيم حديث رقم 1994، و كتاب عون المعبود للآبادي حديث رقم 1995، 

7) حديث: ((يكون في رمضان صوت، وفي شوال معمعة، وفي ذي القعدة تتحارب القبائل، وفي ذي الحجة يلتهب الحاج، وفي المحرم ينادي مناد من السماء: ألا! إن صفوة الله - تعالى - من خلقه فلان فاسمعوا له وأطيعوا...)) 

أنظر: كتاب ميزان الاعتدال للذهبي 4 / 428، و كتاب الضعفاء للعقيلي 3 / 52، و كتاب المستدرك للحاكم حديث رقم 288، و مجمع الزوائد للهيثمي حديث رقم 12373، و كتاب المنار المنيف 1 / 110، و كتاب كشف الخفاء للعجلوني 2 / 569، و كتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة للسيوطي 

8) حديث: ((الحج أشهر معلومات قال: شوال وذو القعدة وذو الحجة))
أنظر: كتاب تفسير ابن كثير 1 / 237، و كتاب مجمع الزوائد للهيثمي 3 / 218، و كتاب المراسيل لأبي داود حديث رقم 1584، و كتاب نصب الراية للزيلعي 3 / 122، 

9) حديث: ((يا حميراء لا تقولي رمضان فإنه اسم من أسماء اللّه - تعالى - ولكن قولي شهر رمضان فإن رمضان أرمض فيه ذنوب عباده فغفرها قالت عائشة فقلت يا رسول اللّه شوال فقال شوال شالت لهم ذنوبهم فذهبت)) 
أنظر: كتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة للسيوطي 2 / 83 



ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ
هذه الأحاديث بهذه الألفاظ غير صحيحة، ومن باب النصيحة للأمة تم بيانها، وفي الأحاديث الصحيحة ما يغـني عن الضعيف.
و الله أعلم و الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على سيد المرسلين و على آله و صحبه أجمعين.

----------


## عبدالله السني

> لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء على جهدك المتواصل جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتك  
> بارك الله فيك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وجزاكم الله خيراً  وشكرا على مشاركتكم الطيبة .. واسال الله الاخلاص في القول والعمل ..

وحياكم الله .. ونفع بكم

----------


## عبدالله السني

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *===*
> *أحاديث شوالية غير صحيحة منتشرة في بعض المنتديات*
> *===*عباس فهد رحيم
> 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. 
> أخي المسلم: حرصا مني على تعميم الفائدة، و دفاعا عن سنة نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، و نظرا لاشتهار بعض الأحاديث الضعيفة الخاصة بشهر شوال، رأيت كتابة جملة من هذه الأحاديث مع ذكر المصادر التي حكمت بعدم صحتها حتى لا ينسب إلى السنة ما ليس منها وهذه الأحاديث هي: 
> 
> ...


جزاكم الله خيراً على الاضافة المفيدة الجميلة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم .. ونفع الله بكم ..

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث (( دعهم فإن التراب ربيع الصبيان )) // حديث  موضوع
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
سؤالي بارك الله فيكم عن صحة هذا الحديث..
وهل يجوز روايته عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم..
أن الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم مر على صبيان وهم يلعبون بالتراب , فنهاهم بعض أصحاب 
النبي صلى علية وسلم فقال : (( دعهم فإن التراب ربيع الصبيان ))   
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبارك الله فيك . 
لا تجوز نسبته إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . ففي إسناده : محمد بن مخلد الرعيني. قال ابن عدي : يُحَدِّث عن مالك وغيره بالبواطيل . وساق ابن عدي في ترجمته هذا الحديث ثم قال : وهذا حديث منكر بهذا الإسناد . اهـ . 
وقال الخطيب عن هذا الحديث : لا يصح . وقال الهيثمي : رواه الطبراني وفيه محمد بن مخلد الرعيني ، وهو متهم بهذا الحديث وغيره . اهـ . 
قال الألباني في سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة : موضوع .
والحديث الموضوع : هو الحديث المكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والذي ينقل الحديث الموضوع آثِم ، وهو على خَطَر عظيم . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=10730

----------


## عبدالله السني

غـِـيْرة ُ الملائكة ِ ....... من خليل ِ الرحمن  //  لم أقف عليه في شيء من كُتب السنة . 
وتظهر عليه آثار الصَّنْعَة !
قيل : لما اتخذ الله – تعالى – إبراهيم خليلا ً دخلت الغيرة ُ في جبرائيل وميكائيل ، وقالا :
إلهنا وسيدنا أتأذن ُ لنا أن نزور خليلك ونختبره هل فيه من علامة الأحباب شيء . فــأذِنَ
لهما ، فنزلا فإذا هو – إبراهيم – واقف على الأغنام ِ ، وكان له اربعة ُ آلاف راع ٍ ومع
كل راع ٍ كلبٌ في عنقه طوقٌ من ذهب . فوقفا بجواره وقالا بصوت ٍ شجيٍّ : سبحانه من
قديم ٍ ما أعظمه ، وسبحانه من عظيم ٍ ما أكرمه ، وسبحانه من كريم ٍ ما أحلمه ، وسبحانه
من حليم ٍ ما أرحمه ، سـُبُّوحٌ قـُدُّوسٌ ربُّ الملائكة ِ والروح . فاهتزت أركانُ إبراهيم – 
عليه السلام - وناداهما : ممن أنتما ؟ فقالا : عبادُ الله ، قال : نشدتكما بالله إلا قلتما مرة ً 
أخرى . قالا : ما نقول إلا بشيء ٍ - يعني بأجر ٍ - قال : قد وهبت لكما جميع ما أملكُ 
من الأغنام والمواشي ، فقلا مرة أخرى أحسن من الأولى . فقال لهما : أعيدا ذلك الصوت
، فقالا : ما نقول إلا بشيء ٍ ، قال: قد وهبتكما ما في داري من متاع ٍ وغيره .
فأعادا الصوتَ ثم سكتا ، فقال لهما : قولا مرة ٍ أخرى ، قالا : ما نقول إلا بشيء ٍ ، قال :
قد وهبتُ لكما أولادي ، فقالا ثم سكتا ، فقال لهما : قولا مرة ً أخرى حتى أهبَ لكما نفسي
وأكون لكما راعيا ً . فالتفت جبرائيل إلى ميكائيل وقال : يحق له أن يكون خليل الله . ثم قالا
له : بارك الله لك في مالك وأولادك ، فأنا جبرائيل ، وهذا ميكائيل ، وتركاه وانصرفا . 
ماصحته افيدوني
الجواب : 
لم أقف عليه في شيء من كُتب السنة . 
وتظهر عليه آثار الصَّنْعَة ! وذلك لأن تلك الأخلاق الرديئة من الغيرة والحسد لا تكون في الملائكة .
ولا يُتصوّر أن تتغنّى الملائكة بالذِّكْر !
ولا يُتصوّر من نبي من أنبياء الله أن يَهَب أولاده من أجل إعادة كلام أو صوت شجيّ !
ومعلوم حبّ الوالد للولد . 
والإنسان قد يُنفق ماله كله من أجل سلامة أولاده . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=11113

----------


## عبدالله السني

الفقر والغنى  //  لا يصح عن عليّ رضي الله عنه
السؤال :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجدت موضوع منتشر في اغلب المنتديات يقال انها من اقوال علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه
لكني قد شككت بمدى صحتها وارجوا معرفة اذا هي بالفعل من اقواله اما انها مفتراه على علي رضي الله عنه 
وهذا نص الموضوع كما هو منتشر 
فيما روي عن الخليفة علي كرم الله وجهه
أولاً : في ما يورث الفقر 
1- ترك نسيج العنكبوت في البيت يورث الفقر. 
2- البول في الحمام ( المسبح ) يورث الفقر. 
3- والأكل على الجنابة يورث الفقر. 
4- والتخلل بالطرفاء يورث الفقر. 
5- والتمشط من قيام يورث الفقر. 
6- وترك القمامة في البيت يورث الفقر. 
7- واليمين الفاجرة تورث الفقر. 
8- والزنا يورث الفقر. 
9- وإظهار الحرص يورث الفقر. 
10- والنوم بين العشائين يورث الفقر. 
11- والنوم قبل طلوع الشمس يورث الفقر. 
12- وترك التقدير في المعيشة يورث الفقر. 
13- وقطيعة الرحم تورث الفقر. 
14- واعتياد الكذب يورث الفقر. 
15 - وكثرة الاستماع إلى الغناء تورث الفقر .
16- وردَّ السائل الذاكر بالليل يورث الفقر . 
ثانياً : في ما يزيد في الرزق 
1- والتعقيب بين الغداة وبعد العصر يزيد في الرزق. 
2- وصلة الرحم تزيد في الرزق. 
3- وكسح الفناء يزيد في الرزق. 
4- مواساة الأخ في الله تعالى يزيد في الرزق. 
5- والبكور في طلب الرزق يزيد في الرزق. 
6- والاستغفار يزيد في الرزق. 
7- واستعمال الأمانة يزيد في الرزق. 
8- وقول الحق يزيد في الرزق. 
9- وإجابة المؤذن يزيد في الرزق. 
10- وترك الكلام في الخلاء يزيد في الرزق. 
11- وترك الحرص يزيد في الرزق. 
12- وشكر المنعم يزيد في الرزق. 
13- واجتناب اليمين الكاذبة يزيد في الرزق. 
14- والوضوء قبل الطعام يزيد في الرزق. 
15- ومن سبح الله تعالى كل يوم ثلاثين مرة دفع الله تعالى عنه
سبعين نوعاً من البلاء أيسرها الفقر.
وجزاكم الله خيرا
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
هذا بِطوله مما يُروى في كُتُب الرافضة ! 
وهو لا يصح عن عليّ رضي الله عنه .
وإن كانت بعض تلك الخصال قد جاء عنها النهي ، إلاّ أن ارتباطها بِما يزيد في الرزق ، او يُورث الفقر غير صحيح . 
فمثلا : جاء النهي عن البول في مكان الاستحمام ، ولم يثبت أن البول في الاستحمام من أسباب الفقر . 
ففي سنن ابن ماجه عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال : لا يبولن أحدكم في مستحمه . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه . 
وحديث : " الزنا يُورث الفقر " قال عنه الألباني : باطل . 
والشكر سبب في زيادة الرزق .
قال تعالى : (وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ  )
وقد جاءت النصوص بأن صِلَة الرَّحم تزيد في الرزق وتُطيل العُمر . 
والمتابعة بين الحج والعمرة ينفي الفقر . 
والاستغفار سبب لزيادة الرزق ، كما جاءت بذلك النصوص . 
تنبيه : 
قال الحافظ ابن كثير : غلب هذا في عبارة كثير من النساخ للكتب، أن يفرد علي، رضي الله عنه، بأن يقال: "عليه السلام"، من دون سائر الصحابة، أو: " كَرَّم الله وجهه " وهذا وإن كان معناه صحيحا ، لكن ينبغي أن يُسَاوى بين الصحابة في ذلك ؛ فإن هذا من باب التعظيم والتكريم، فالشيخان وأمير المؤمنين عثمان بن عفان أولى بذلك منه ، رضي الله عنهم أجمعين . اهـ . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=7094

----------


## عبدالله السني

السر في اسم "محمد" صلى الله عليه و سلم  //  هذا غير صحيح
السؤال :
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شيخنا الفاضل ماصحة هذا الموضوع ,, جزاك الله خير ..
حين ولد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أقام جده عبد المطلب مأدبة دعى اليها كل أفراد قبيلة قريش الذي أكلوا من عقيقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسألوا عبد المطلب : ماذا سميته؟ فقال سميته محمدا، فنظر الناس إلى بعضهم بدهشة لأن الإسم غريب على آذانهم لم تعرفه العرب قبل ذلك ، وكأن اله تبارك وتعالى ادخر هذا الإسم وألهم عبد المطلب به ليقع أمرا مكتوبا في اللوح المحفوظ منذ خلق آدم عليه السلام ، أن نبي آخر الزمان اسمه محمد، وعبد المطلب لم يوح اليه ، وسألته قريش: لم رغبت عن أسماء آبائك ؟ فقال أردت أن يحمده الله في السمار ويحمده أهل الأرض في الأرض .
هناك ملايين المسلمين اسمهم محمد لكن أحدا منهم لم يفكر في معنى اسمه ولم يحس بمعناه. النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلق على اسمه في حديث بالبخاري يقول : ".. أنا محمد وأنا أحمد وأنا الماحي وأنا الحاشر وأنا العاقب." رواه البخاري ومسلم ..
فما معنى كلمة محمد؟
محمد من صفة الحمد وهو الذي يحمد ثم يحمد ثم يحمد ، فلا يحمد مرة واحدة فقط من عظمة أفعاله ، إنما يحمد كثيرا فصار محمدا.
وماذا يعني أحمد ؟؟
هو أحمد الحامدين على الإطلاق فلا أحد يحمد الله مثله .
وبهذا فإن محمدا تحمده الناس كثيرا على أفعاله وأحمد هو أعظم من حمد الله
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
هذا غير صحيح ، ففيه ادِّعاء أنه لم يُسَمّ قبل نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أحد بهذا الاسم !
قال القاضي عياض رحمه الله عن اسم " أحمد " : أما أحمد الذي أتى في الكتب ، وبَشّرت به الأنبياء ، فمنع الله تعالى بحكمته أن يُسَمّى به أحد غيره ، ولا يُدْعى به مدعو قبله ، حتى لا يدخل لَبْس على ضعيف القلب أو شك ، وكذلك محمد أيضا لم يُسَمّ به أحد من العرب ولا غيرهم إلى أن شاع قُبيل وجوده صلى الله عليه وسلم وميلاده أن نَبِيًّا يُبْعَث اسمه محمد ، فَسَمّى قَوم قليل من العرب أبناءهم بذلك رجاء أن يكون أحدهم هو ، والله أعلم حيث يجعل رسالته ، وهم محمد بن أحيحة بن الجلاح الأوسى ، ومحمد بن مسلمة الأنصاري ، ومحمد بن براء البكري ، ومحمد بن سفيان بن مجاشع ، ومحمد بن حمران الجعفي ، ومحمد بن خزاعي السلمي ، لا سابع لهم .
ويُقال : أول مَن سَمّى محمدا : محمد بن سفيان ، واليمن تقول : بل محمد بن اليحمد من الأزد .
ثم حَمَى الله كل مَن تَسَمّى به إن يَدَّعِي النبوة ، أو يَدّعِيها أحَدٌ له ، أو يظهر عليه سبب يُشَكِّك أحَدًا في أمره ، حتى تحققت السِّمَتَان له صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولم ينازع فيهما . اهـ . 
ونَقَله ابن كثير رحمه الله في " الفصول " وأقرّه . 
وأما معنى اسم أحمد ومحمد ؛ فقد قال القاضي عياض : وقد سَمَّاه الله تعالى في كتابه محمدا وأحمد ، فمن خصائصه تعالى له أن ضَمَّن أسْمَاءَه ثناءه ، فَطَوى أثناء ذِكْره عظيم شُكره ، فأما اسمه أحمد فأفْعَل ، مُبالغة من صفة الحمد ، ومحمد مُفْعَّل ، مبالغة مِن كَثرة الْحَمْد ؛ فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم أجَلّ مَن حَمِد ، وأفضل مَن حمد ، وأكثر الناس حَمْدًا ، فهو أحْمَد الْمَحْمُودين ، وأحمد الحامدين ، ومعه لواء الحمد يوم القيامة ، ولِيَتِمّ له كمال الحمد ويتشهر في تلك العرصات بِصِفة الحمد، ويبعثه ربه هناك مقاما محمودا ، كما وَعَده ، يَحْمده فيه الأولون والآخرون بشفاعته لهم ، ويفتح عليه فيه مِن الْمَحَامِد ، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ما لم يُعْط غيره ، وسَمّى أمته في كتب أنبيائه بالْحَمَّادِين ، فحقيق أن يُسَمّى مُحْمدا وأحمد . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=9785

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث: "من توضأ وقرأ قل هو الله أحد 3 مرات قبل نومه احتسب" و "يفعل الله ما يشاء بقدرته ويحكم ما يريد بعزته"  //  لا أعلم أنه وَرَد شيء في ذلك ، وهذه تُشبه الأحاديث الموضوعة
السؤال:
شيخنا 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك 
هل ورد حديث عن الرسول قال في 
_ من توضأ وقرأ قل هو الله أحد 3 مرات قبل نومه احتسب له وقت نومه وكأنه يصلي واحتسب فراشه مسجدا.
وكذلك هذا الدعاء 
2- قل: ' يفعل الله ما يشاء بقدرته ويحكم ما يريد بعزته' 3 مرات فمن قالها قبل نومه احتسبت له ألف ركعة.
الجواب : 
وجزاك الله خيرا
لا أعلم أنه وَرَد شيء في ذلك ، وهذه تُشبه الأحاديث الموضوعة . 
أما الأول فقد وَرَد عن بعض السلف قولهم : ما من مسلم يأوي إلى فراشه يذكر الله إلاّ كان فراشه مسجدا لله ، وكتب عند الله من الذاكرين . 
وهذا يُستأنس به ، مع ما جاء في فضل النوم على طهارة تامة . 
أما الثاني فواضح أن فيه مُبالغة في الأجور ، وهذه من علامات الحديث الموضوع ، مع انه ليس له إسناد ، ولم أره في شيء من كُتُب السنة . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=11236

----------


## عبدالله السني

استفسار عن صحة حديث مهر ادم لحواء  //  هذا يُشبه الأحاديث الموضوعة .
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شيخنا الفاضل ...
ادارة المنتدى الموقرة...
جزاكم الله خيرا على كل جهودكم ولي استفسار ..
اتمنى ان اعرف مدى صحة هذا الحديث المتداول في النت لاني لم اجد مصادره :
الحديث :
لما خلق الله آدم عليه السلام ونفخ فيه من روحه ففتح عينيه فنظر الى باب الجنة فرأى مكتوبا عليه
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله فقال يارب وهل خلقت خلقا أعز مني فقال جل جلاله نعم يا آدم هو نبي 
من ذريتك أبعثه أخر الزمان بالآيات والبرهان فهو خير الأنبياء والرسل وأمته خير الأمم ,,,,,,,,,
فلما خلق الله تعالى حواء وركب فيها الشهوة فقال آدم يارب زوجني بها فقال الله سبحانه هات
مهرها فقال يارب ومامهرها فقال تصلي على صاحب هذا الاسم مائة مرة وأنا أزوجك بها فقال آدم 
يارب ان فعلت ذلك تزوجنها فقال الله عز وجل نعم فصلى آدم عليه السلام مائة مرة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فزوجه الله سبحانه بها
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
هذا يُشبه الأحاديث الموضوعة . 
وهو مُخالف لِمَا ثبت عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام من أن الله عزّ وجلّ لَمّا خَلَق آدم عطس ، فَحَمِد الله . 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : لَمَّا خَلق الله آدم ونفخ فيه الروح عطس فحمد ربه بإذن الله له ، فقال : الحمد لله ، فقال له ربه : رَحِمك ربك يا آدم اذهب إلى أولئك الملأ وملأ منهم جلوس فقل السلام عليكم فقالوا سلام عليك ورحمة الله ثم رجع إلى ربه فقال هذه تحيتك وتحية ذريتك بينهم . رواه الترمذي والنسائي . وقال الألباني : حسن صحيح . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=11218

----------


## أبوطلحة

جزاك الله خيرًا وأسأل الله لك التوفيق والفلاح

----------


## عبدالله السني

> جزاك الله خيرًا وأسأل الله لك التوفيق والفلاح


وجزاك الله خيراً .. آمين

وبارك الله فيكم وفي مشاركتكم الكريمة .. و وفقنا الله وإياكم الى العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ..

اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه وارنا الباطل باطلاً وارزقنا اجتنابه ..

والحمدلله رب العالمين ..

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث: "لا تسأل المرأة زوجها طلاقها من غير كنهه فتجد ريح الجنة"  //  وضعّفه البوصيري والألباني

السؤال:
وروى ابن ماجه في سننه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا تسأل المرأة زوجها طلاقها من غير كنهه فتجد ريح الجنة".

الجواب:
رواه ابن ماجه بلفظ : " لا تسأل المرأة زوجها الطلاق في غير كُنهه فتجد ريح الجنة ، وإن ريحها ليوجد من مسيرة أربعين عاما " ، وضعّفه البوصيري والألباني .

الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=11364

----------


## عبدالله السني

كان موسى عليه السلام ، يناجي ربه على الطور ، فقال في مناجاته : إلهي أرني عدلك و انصافك ؟  //  ولا أظنها تصحّ .. والقصة مُنكرة ..
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك شيخنا 
لقد ذكر لنا احد الاخوان هذه القصة عن موسي واحببت ان اتأكد من صدق هذه القصة .
الـعــد ل الإلهـي
كان موسى عليه السلام ، يناجي ربه على الطور ، فقال في مناجاته : إلهي أرني عدلك و انصافك ؟ فقال له تعالى : ياموسى أنت رجل حاد جريء ، لا تقدر أن تصـبر ، فقال أقـدر على الصـبر بتوفيـقك ، فقال أقصـد العـين الفـلانية ، واختـف بإزائها ، وانظـر الى قـدرتي ، و علـمي بالعــيوب . فمـضى مـوسى وصـعـد إلى تل بإزاء تلك العـين ، وقـعـد مخـتـفيـا .ـ 
فوصـل إلى العـين فارس ، ونزل عن فرسه ، وتوضأ من العين ، وشرب من مائها وحل من وسطه هميانا ـ كيس مليء بالنقود ـ فيه ألف دينار ووضعه إلى جانبه ، وصلى ركعتين ، ثم ركب ونسي الهميان في موضعه وسار .ـ
فجاء بعده صبي صغير ، فشرب من الماء ، وأخذ الهـميان ومضى .ـ
فجاء بعد الصبي شيخ أعمى ، فشرب من الماء وتوضأ ، ووقف في الصـلاة .ـ 
حينها ذكر الفارس أنه نسي الهميان عند العين ، فعاد من طريقه إلى العين ، فوجد الشيخ الأعمى ، فلزمه ، وقال : إني نسيت هميانا فيه ألف دينار في هذا الموضع ، في هذه الساعة ، وما جاء أحد إلى هذا المكان سواك ، فقال أنا رجل أعمى ، كيف أبصر هميانك ؟ فغـضب الفارس من ذلك ، وجرد سيفه ، وضرب به الأعـمى فقـتله ، وفتـشه عن الهمـيان ، فلم يجـده ، فتركه ومضى .ـ
فقال موسى عليه السلام : إلهي نفذ صبري وأنت عادل ، فعرفني كيف هذه الأحوال ؟ فهبط جبريل عليه السلام وقال : الباري جلت قدرته يقول لك : أنا عالم الأسرار أعلم ما لا تعلم ، أما الصغير الذي أخذ الهميان ، فإنه أخذ حقه وملكه ، فقد كان أبو هذا الصبي أجيرا لذلك الفارس ، واجتمع عليه بقدر ما في ذلك الهميان ، فالآن وصل الصبي إلى حقه .ـ 
وأما ذلك الشيخ الأعمى ، فإنه قبل أن يعمى ، قتل أبا ذلك الفارس ، فقد أقتص منه ، ووصل كل ذي حق إلى أهله ، وعدلنا وانصافنا دقيق كما ترى . فلما علم موسى بذلك ، تحـير واستـغفر
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
لا أعلم عن صحّتها شيئا . 
ولا أظنها تصحّ .. والقصة مُنكرة .. فالطفل أخذ مالاً لا يَحِلّ له ، ولا يعلم من مالك المال الأصلي !
ثم هو مُخالف لِما جاء في قصة موسى عليه السلام في مُناجاة الله ، وسؤاله رؤية الله تبارك وتعالى . 
والله أعلم
الشيخ: عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=11457

----------


## عبدالله السني

الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على نبينا محمد و على آله و أزواجه و أصحابه وبعد : 
هذه بعض الأحاديث المنتشرة في فضائل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم  أحببت أن أنبه عليها  : 

الحديث الأول : "من صلى علي صلاة واحدة صلى الله عليه بها عشراً" صحيح 

جاء من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول إذا سمعتم المؤذن فقولوا مثل ما يقول ثم صلوا علي فإنه من صلى علي صلاة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا ثم سلوا الله لي الوسيلة فإنها منزلة في الجنة لا تنبغي إلا لعبد من عباد الله وأرجو أن أكون أنا هو فمن سأل لي الوسيلة حلت له الشفاعة رواه مسلم (384) 

الحديث الثاني " من صلى علي صلاة واحدة صلى الله عليه عشر صلوات وحطت عنه عشر خطيئات ورفعت له عشر درجات " حديث صحيح 

جاء من حديث أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من صلى علي صلاة واحدة صلى الله عليه عشر صلوات وحطت عنه عشر خطيئات ورفعت له عشر درجات 

رواه الإمام أحمد (11587) و النسائي (1297) ـ و اللفظ له ـ بإسناد حسن 

و صحح الحديث ابن حبان (903) و الحاكم (1/550) و ضياء الدين المقدسي في المختارة (1566) و الألباني في صحيح النسائي (1230). 

الحديث الثالث " من كان أكثرهم علي صلاة كان أقربهم مني منزلة " حديث حسن. 

جاء من :

1 : حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه : رواه البيهقي في الكبرى بإسناده (3/249) عن مكحول عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثروا علي من الصلاة في كل يوم جمعة فإن صلاة أمتي تعرض علي في كل يوم جمعة فمن كان أكثرهم علي صلاة كان أقربهم مني منزلة و إسناده ضعيف 

مكحول الشامي لم يسمع من أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه 

و بالانقطاع أعله الذهبي في مهذب سنن البيهقي (5334) و ابن عبد الهادي في الصارم المنكي ص : 214 و السخاوي في القول البديع ص : 166 

و قال المنذرى في الترغيب و الترهيب (2487) : رواه البيهقى بإسناد حسن إلا أن مكحولا قيل لم يسمع من أبى أمامة رضي الله عنه. وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح (11/ 167) لا بأس بسنده. 

2 : حدبث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : عن عبد الله بن مسعود أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أولى الناس بي يوم القيامة أكثرهم علي صلاة ـ قال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن غريب ـ رواه الترمذي (484) بإسناد ضعيف 

في إسناده موسى بن يعقوب الزمعي صدوق سيء الحفظ و قد اضطرب في إسناده. 

قال الدارقطني في علله (759) يرويه موسى بن يعقوب الزمعي واختلف عنه ... والاضطراب فيه من موسى بن يعقوب ولا يحتج به. 

فالحديث حسن بمجموعه و الله أعلم .

الحديث الرابع : " من صلى علي حين يصبح عشرا وحين يمسي عشرا أدركته شفاعتي " حديث ضعيف

جاء من حديث أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه : قال ابن القيم في جلاء الأفهام ص : 213 : قال الطبراني في المعجم الكبير حدثنا محمد بن علي بن حبيب الطرائفي حدثنا محمد بن علي بن ميمون حدثنا سليمان بن عبد الله الرقي حدثنا بقية بن الوليد عن إبراهيم بن محمد بن زياد قال سمعت خالد بن معدان يحدث عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من صلى علي حين يصبح عشرا وحين يمسي عشرا أدركته شفاعتي" إسناده ضعيف

خالد بن معدان الحمصي لم يسمع من أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه 

قال الحافظ العراقي في تخريج إحياء علوم الدين (1/334) رواه الطبراني من حديث أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه بلفظ " من صلى علي حين يصبح عشرا وحين يمسي عشرا أدركته شفاعتي يوم القيامة " وفيه انقطاع و أعله بالانقطاع أيضاً السخاوي في القول البديع ص : 179 و الألباني في الضعيفة (5788) 

الحديث الخامس " من صلى علي في كل يوم مائة مرة قضى الله له مائة حاجة سبعين منها لآخرته وثلاثين منها لدنياه " حديث ضعيف

جاء من حديث :

1 : حديث جابر رضي الله عنه : قال ابن القيم في جلاء الأفهام ص : 599 : قال ابن مندة الحافظ حدثنا عبد الصمد العاصمي اخبرنا إبراهيم بن احمد المستملي حدثنا محمد بن درستويه حدثنا سهل بن متويه حدثنا محمد بن عبيد حدثنا عباس بن بكار حدثنا أبو بكر الهذلي حدثنا محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من صلى علي في كل يوم مائة مرة قضى الله له مائة حاجة سبعين منها لآخرته وثلاثين منها لدنياه " إسناده ضعيف 

أبو بكر الهذلي سُلمى بن عبد الله بن سُلمى ضعفه شديد قال أبو زرعة : ضعيف وقال أبو حاتم : لين الحديث يكتب حديثه ولا يحتج بحديثه وقال النسائي ليس بثقة ولا يكتب حديثه 

و عباس بن بكار الضبي بصري ضعيف قال ابن عدي منكر الحديث عن الثقات وغيرهم

2 : حديث أنس رضي الله عنه : رواه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان (3035) بإسناده عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : إن أقربكم مني يوم القيامة في كل موطن أكثركم علي صلاة في الدنيا من صلى علي في يوم الجمعة و ليلة الجمعة مائة مرة قضى الله له مائة حاجة سبعين من حوائج الآخرة و ثلاثين من حوائج الدنيا ثم يوكل الله بذلك ملكا يدخله في قبري كما يدخل عليكم الهدايا يخبرني من صلى علي باسمه و نسبه إلى عشيرته فأثبته عندي في صحيفة بيضاء" إسناده ضعيف 

في إسناده حكامة بنت عثمان بن دينار ضعيفة قال ابن حبان : حكامة لا شيء و قال العقيلي أحاديث حكامة تشبه حديث القصاص ليس لها أصول . 

الحديث السادس : " من صلى علي في يوم ألف مرة لم يمت حتى يرى مقعده من الجنة " حديث ضعيف 

جاء من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه : رواه الأصبهاني في الترغيب و الترهيب (910) بإسناده عن الحكم بن عطية عن ثابت عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من صلى علي في يوم الجمعة ألف مرة لم يمت حتى يرى مقعده من الجنة و إسناده ضعيف

الحكم بن عطية ضعيف. 

قال السخاوي في القول البديع ص : 185 رواه غير الحكم ... و بالجملة فهو حديث منكر كما قاله شيخنا 

كتبه أحمد بن عبد الرحمن الزومان
 http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=122538

----------


## عبدالله السني

الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على نبينا محمد و على آله و أزواجه و أصحابه وبعد : 
هذه بعض الأحاديث المنتشرة في فضائل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أحببت أن أنبه عليها : 

الحديث الأول : "من صلى علي صلاة واحدة صلى الله عليه بها عشراً" صحيح 

جاء من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول إذا سمعتم المؤذن فقولوا مثل ما يقول ثم صلوا علي فإنه من صلى علي صلاة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا ثم سلوا الله لي الوسيلة فإنها منزلة في الجنة لا تنبغي إلا لعبد من عباد الله وأرجو أن أكون أنا هو فمن سأل لي الوسيلة حلت له الشفاعة رواه مسلم (384) 

الحديث الثاني " من صلى علي صلاة واحدة صلى الله عليه عشر صلوات وحطت عنه عشر خطيئات ورفعت له عشر درجات " حديث صحيح 

جاء من حديث أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من صلى علي صلاة واحدة صلى الله عليه عشر صلوات وحطت عنه عشر خطيئات ورفعت له عشر درجات 

رواه الإمام أحمد (11587) و النسائي (1297) ـ و اللفظ له ـ بإسناد حسن 

و صحح الحديث ابن حبان (903) و الحاكم (1/550) و ضياء الدين المقدسي في المختارة (1566) و الألباني في صحيح النسائي (1230). 

الحديث الثالث " من كان أكثرهم علي صلاة كان أقربهم مني منزلة " حديث حسن. 

جاء من :

1 : حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه : رواه البيهقي في الكبرى بإسناده (3/249) عن مكحول عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثروا علي من الصلاة في كل يوم جمعة فإن صلاة أمتي تعرض علي في كل يوم جمعة فمن كان أكثرهم علي صلاة كان أقربهم مني منزلة و إسناده ضعيف 

مكحول الشامي لم يسمع من أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه 

و بالانقطاع أعله الذهبي في مهذب سنن البيهقي (5334) و ابن عبد الهادي في الصارم المنكي ص : 214 و السخاوي في القول البديع ص : 166 

و قال المنذرى في الترغيب و الترهيب (2487) : رواه البيهقى بإسناد حسن إلا أن مكحولا قيل لم يسمع من أبى أمامة رضي الله عنه. وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح (11/ 167) لا بأس بسنده. 

2 : حدبث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : عن عبد الله بن مسعود أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أولى الناس بي يوم القيامة أكثرهم علي صلاة ـ قال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن غريب ـ رواه الترمذي (484) بإسناد ضعيف 

في إسناده موسى بن يعقوب الزمعي صدوق سيء الحفظ و قد اضطرب في إسناده. 

قال الدارقطني في علله (759) يرويه موسى بن يعقوب الزمعي واختلف عنه ... والاضطراب فيه من موسى بن يعقوب ولا يحتج به. 

فالحديث حسن بمجموعه و الله أعلم .

الحديث الرابع : " من صلى علي حين يصبح عشرا وحين يمسي عشرا أدركته شفاعتي " حديث ضعيف

جاء من حديث أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه : قال ابن القيم في جلاء الأفهام ص : 213 : قال الطبراني في المعجم الكبير حدثنا محمد بن علي بن حبيب الطرائفي حدثنا محمد بن علي بن ميمون حدثنا سليمان بن عبد الله الرقي حدثنا بقية بن الوليد عن إبراهيم بن محمد بن زياد قال سمعت خالد بن معدان يحدث عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من صلى علي حين يصبح عشرا وحين يمسي عشرا أدركته شفاعتي" إسناده ضعيف

خالد بن معدان الحمصي لم يسمع من أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه 

قال الحافظ العراقي في تخريج إحياء علوم الدين (1/334) رواه الطبراني من حديث أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه بلفظ " من صلى علي حين يصبح عشرا وحين يمسي عشرا أدركته شفاعتي يوم القيامة " وفيه انقطاع و أعله بالانقطاع أيضاً السخاوي في القول البديع ص : 179 و الألباني في الضعيفة (5788) 

الحديث الخامس " من صلى علي في كل يوم مائة مرة قضى الله له مائة حاجة سبعين منها لآخرته وثلاثين منها لدنياه " حديث ضعيف

جاء من حديث :

1 : حديث جابر رضي الله عنه : قال ابن القيم في جلاء الأفهام ص : 599 : قال ابن مندة الحافظ حدثنا عبد الصمد العاصمي اخبرنا إبراهيم بن احمد المستملي حدثنا محمد بن درستويه حدثنا سهل بن متويه حدثنا محمد بن عبيد حدثنا عباس بن بكار حدثنا أبو بكر الهذلي حدثنا محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من صلى علي في كل يوم مائة مرة قضى الله له مائة حاجة سبعين منها لآخرته وثلاثين منها لدنياه " إسناده ضعيف 

أبو بكر الهذلي سُلمى بن عبد الله بن سُلمى ضعفه شديد قال أبو زرعة : ضعيف وقال أبو حاتم : لين الحديث يكتب حديثه ولا يحتج بحديثه وقال النسائي ليس بثقة ولا يكتب حديثه 

و عباس بن بكار الضبي بصري ضعيف قال ابن عدي منكر الحديث عن الثقات وغيرهم

2 : حديث أنس رضي الله عنه : رواه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان (3035) بإسناده عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : إن أقربكم مني يوم القيامة في كل موطن أكثركم علي صلاة في الدنيا من صلى علي في يوم الجمعة و ليلة الجمعة مائة مرة قضى الله له مائة حاجة سبعين من حوائج الآخرة و ثلاثين من حوائج الدنيا ثم يوكل الله بذلك ملكا يدخله في قبري كما يدخل عليكم الهدايا يخبرني من صلى علي باسمه و نسبه إلى عشيرته فأثبته عندي في صحيفة بيضاء" إسناده ضعيف 

في إسناده حكامة بنت عثمان بن دينار ضعيفة قال ابن حبان : حكامة لا شيء و قال العقيلي أحاديث حكامة تشبه حديث القصاص ليس لها أصول . 

الحديث السادس : " من صلى علي في يوم ألف مرة لم يمت حتى يرى مقعده من الجنة " حديث ضعيف 

جاء من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه : رواه الأصبهاني في الترغيب و الترهيب (910) بإسناده عن الحكم بن عطية عن ثابت عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من صلى علي في يوم الجمعة ألف مرة لم يمت حتى يرى مقعده من الجنة و إسناده ضعيف

الحكم بن عطية ضعيف. 

قال السخاوي في القول البديع ص : 185 رواه غير الحكم ... و بالجملة فهو حديث منكر كما قاله شيخنا 

كتبه أحمد بن عبد الرحمن الزومان
 http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=122538

----------


## عبدالله السني

فضل البسمله  //  لا يصحّ من ذلك شيء .

السؤال:
السلام عليك عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ما حكم نشر مثل هذا الموضوع ... جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


************************

فضل البسمله
...........
عن عكرمه قال :سمعت عليا ً رضى الله عنه
يقول: لما أنزل الله تعالى (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)
ضجت الجبال كلها حتى كنا نسمع لها دويا ً.فقال الكفار
سحر محمد الجبال.فبعث الله عليهم دخانا ً حتى أظل مكة 
كلها .فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم(ما من مؤمن يقرأها
إلا سبحت معه الجبال غير أنه لا يسمعها)
وروى ابن مسعود قال: من أراد أن ينجيه الله من زبانية جهنم
فليقرأ ويتعهد(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)فعددها تسعة عشر حرفا ً
يجعل الله له بكل حرف وقاية من خازن من خزنة جهنم.
وعن أبى هريرة رضى الله عنه عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم
قال(كل أمر ذى بال لا يبدأ فيه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فهو أقطع)
البسمله تصرف البلاء
قال الإمام النووى عن على رضى الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى
الله عليه وسلم(ياعلى ألا أعلمك كلمات إذاوقعت فى ورطه قلتها.قال بلى.
جعلنى الله فداءك قال:إذا وقعت فى ورطة فقل بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم .فإن الله تعالى يصرف بها ما شاء 
من أنواع البلاء)
البسمله مفتاح لكل مطلوب
فقد أعطاها الله سلطانا ً لم يعطه لغيرها من الكلمات
فبها تتم الطهاره وبها تحل الذبائح وبها يمنع الشيطان عن الدعوات
وبها يمنع الشيطان من دخول بيوتنا معنا إذا قلتها وأنت قاصد بيتك
وبها تبدأطعامك وشرابك ولو أن قائلاً صدق قلبه قالها ثم دخل البحر 
لايغرقه ولو دخل النار لاتحرقه ولو دخل بين الحيات والعقارب لا تلدغه
ولو قالها على رأس قبر مسلم يرفع عنه العذاب ببركتها

اللهم إنى أسألك بفضل بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وأسألك بعظمة بسم الله
الرحمن الرحيم وأسألك بجلال وثناء بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وأسألك بهيبة 
وبحرمة وبعزة وقوة وقدرة بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أن ترفع قدرنا وتيسر أمورنا
وأن تجعلنا من الذين لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون وأن تدخلنا برحمتك جنات النعيم
يارب العالمين

*************************

الجواب :

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيرا .

لا يصحّ من ذلك شيء .

وحديث (كل أمر ذي بال لا يبدأ فيه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فهو أقطع) حديث ضعيف ، كما بينه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله .

وما يُزعم من أن عدد أحف البسملة (19) ليس صحيحا ، فإن الْحَرْف الْمُشَدَّد عبارة عن حرفين . 

وأما ( يا علي ألا أعلمك كلمات إذا وقعت في ورطه قلتها ... ) فهو حديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كما بيّنه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله .
ولا يجوز نشره ، ولا تناقله بين الناس .

وقد وَرَد فضل الذِّكر عند دُخول البيت ، والتسمية على الطعام ، كما في حديث جابر رضي الله عنه في صحيح مسلم ، وفيه : إذا دخل الرجل بيته فَذَكَر الله عند دخوله وعند طعامه قال الشيطان : لا مَبِيت لكم ولا عشاء ، وإذا دخل فلم يذكر الله عند دخوله قال الشيطان : أدركتم المبيت ، وإذا لم يذكر الله عند طعامه قال : أدركتم المبيت والعشاء . رواه مسلم .


والوارد الاقتصار على قول ( بسم الله ) 
وسبق بيان ذلك هنا :
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2624

والله أعلم .

الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=2703

----------


## عبدالله السني

فقال المَلَك مُسلّماً .. خاشعاً لسيده ومولاه : (( سبحان ربي الأعلى ))  //  هذا الخبر مكذوب على عليّ رضي الله عنه .

السؤال:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ذكر الإمام القرطبي تحت قوله تعالى { سَبِّحِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الْأَعْلَى } قصة .. مفادها : 
( أن لله ملكاً من حملة العرش ، له ثمانية عشر ألف جناح ، خطر في باله .. هل تستطيع أن تحيط 
بعرش ربك طيراناً .. فعلم الله تعالى ذلك منه .. وهو علام الغيوب .. فزاد له مثل أجنحته فصارت 
ستة وثلاثين ألف جناح .. ثم قيل له طر .. فطار عشرين ألف سنة .. فمااااا جاوز قائمة من من قوائم ساق من سيقان العرش ، ثم ضوعف له في أجنحته وقوته ، وقيل له طر .. فطار 30 ألف سنة .. فما جاوز ساقاً من سيقان العرش .. فأوحى الله عزوجل إليه : 
لو طرت إلى نفخ الصور ، لما بلغت ساق عرشي .. فقال الملك مسلماً .. خاشعاً لسيده ومولاه : 
(( سبحان ربي الأعلى )) 

ما صحة هذه القصة ؟

الجواب : 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

قال الإمام القرطبي : روى جعفر ابن محمد عن أبيه عن جده – فذَكَرَ القصة – ثم قال : ذكره الثعلبي في (كتاب العرائس) له .

والقصة فيها مبالغة ، مع كون مثل هذا الأمر لا يُمكن القول به إلاّ عن طريق الوحي ، والقصة يرويها جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه محمد بن عليّ عن جدّه عليّ بن الحسين – زين العابدين – رضي الله عنهم ، وزين العابدين هو عليّ بن الحسين بن عليّ بن أبي طالب . 
وهو مِن سادات التابعين ، إلاّ أن إثبات مثل هذا القول يحتاج إلى سند صحيح عن المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم .

وقال عبد الرزاق المهدي في تحقيق تفسير ابن كثير عن هذه القصة : هذا الخبر مكذوب على عليّ رضي الله عنه .

وقد وَهِم في نسبة الخبر إلى عليّ رضي الله عنه ، فليس فيه ذِكر لِعَليّ رضي الله عنه ؛ لأنه مرويّ عن جعفر الصادق عن أبيه محمد بن علي بن الحسين رضي الله عنهم ، كما تقدّم . 

ولعل هذا الخبر مِن صُنْع الروافض ! فهم أهل المبالغات ، وقد كذبوا كثيرا على جعفر الصادق رحمه الله . 

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=11932

----------


## عبدالله السني

"لما أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم أن يعرض نفسه على قبائل العرب خرج و انا معه و أبو بكر ، فدفعنا إلى مجلس من مجالس العرب"  //  القصة لا تثبت . وأسانيدها فيها ضعف شديد .
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شيخي الكريم بارك الله فيك ووفقك ربي لكل خير
هذه القصة عن سيدنا ابو بكر ذكرها احدهم اود معرفة صحتها للضرورة القصوى:
ذكر ابن عباس قال : حدثني علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله تعالى عنه : لما أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم أن يعرض نفسه على قبائل العرب خرج و انا معه و أبو بكر ، فدفعنا إلى مجلس من مجالس العرب ، فتــقــدم أبو بــكر و كان نسابة ، فــسلم فــردوا علــيه السلام 
فقال أبو بكر : ممن القوم ؟ 
قالوا : من ربيعة 
قال ابو بكر : أمن هامتها أم من لهازمها ؟ 
قالوا : من هامتها العظمى 
قال أبو بكر : فأي هامتها العظمى أنتم ؟ 
قالوا : ذهل الأكبر 
قال ابو بكر : أفمنكم عوف الذي يقال له لا حُر بوادي عوف ؟ 
قالوا : لا 
قال : أفمنكم بسطام ذو اللواء و منتهى الأحياء ؟ 
قالوا : لا 
قال : أفمنكم جساس بن مرة حامي الذمار و مانع الجار ؟ 
قالوا : لا 
قال : أفمنكم الحوفزان قاتل الملوك و سالبها أنفسها ؟ 
قالوا : لا 
قال : أفمنكم المزدلف صاحب العمامة الفردة ؟ 
قالوا : لا 
قال : أفأنتم أخوال الملوك من كندة ؟ 
قالوا : لا 
قال أبو بكر : فلـستـم ذهـل الأكبــر ، أنتم ذهــل الأصــغــر 
فقام إليه غلام قد بَقل وجهــه يقال له دغــفـــل فقال : إن على سائلنا أن نسأله - و العبء لا تعرفه أو تحمله 
يا هــذا إنك قد سألتــنا فلم نكتــمك شيئــا ، فمن الرجــل أنــت ؟ 
قال أبو بكر : رجل من قريش 
قال دغفل : بخ بخ أهل الشرف و الرياسة ، فمن أي قريش أنت ؟ 
قال ابو بكر : من تــيم بن مرة 
قال دغفل : أمكنت و الله الرامي من صفاء الثغرة ، أفمنكم قصي بن كلاب الذي جمع القبائل من فهر و كان يدعى مجمعا ؟ 
قال أبو بكر : لا 
قال دغفل : أفمنكم هاشم الذي هشم الثريد لقومه و رجال مكة مسنتون عجاف ؟ 
قال : أبو بكر : لا 
قال دغفل : أفمنكم شيبة الحمد مطعم طير السماء الذي كأن وجهه قمرا يضيء ليل الظلام الداجي ؟ 
قال ابو بكر : لا 
قال دغفل : أفمن المفيضين بالناس أنت ؟ 
قال أبو بكر : لا 
قال دغفل : أفمن أهل الندوة أنت ؟ 
قال أبو بكر : لا 
قال دغفل : أفمن أهل الرفادة أنت ؟ 
قال أبو بكر : لا 
قال دغفل : أفمن أهل الحجابة أنت ؟ 
قال أبو بكر : لا 
قال دغفل : أفمن أهل السقاية أنت ؟ 
قال أبو بكر : لا 
و اجتــذب أبو بكر زمام ناقتــه فرجع إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم ( الصراحه أنا منه أختفي)! 
فقال دغفل : صادف درأ السيل درأ يصدعه ، أما و الله لو تبــتّ لأخبرتك أنك من زمــعات قريــش أو ما أنا بــدغفل 
فتبسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم 
قال علي : قلت لأبي بكر : لقد وقعــت من الأعرابي على باقــعة 
قال ابو بكر : أجــل إن لكل طامة طامة و إن البلاء موكل بالمنطق .
جزاكم ربي خيرا
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
القصة لا تثبت . وأسانيدها فيها ضعف شديد . 
وقد رواها أبو نُعيم في " دلائل النبوة " ، والبيهقي في " دلائل النبوة " ، ومن طريقِه : ابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " .
وأورده ابن الجوزي في " الْمُنْتَظَم " . 
وأورده ابن كثير في " البداية والنهاية " واستغربه ، فإنه قال بعد أن أوْرَد أثرًا غريبا : وأغرب من ذلك وأطول ما رواه أبو نعيم والحاكم والبيهقي - والسياق لابي نعيم رحمهم الله - من حديث أبان بن عبد الله البجلي ، عن أبان بن تغلب ، عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس – فذَكَرَه – .
وأورده الحسيني في " البيان والتعريف " ثم قال : 
أخرجه جماعة كالعسكري والديلمي وابن أبي شيبة ، وأخرجه البيهقي موقوفا على الصديق والقضاعي ، وابن لال مرفوعا . قال الحافظ السخاوي : فإذن القول بالوَضْع لا يَحْسُن ، وذلك لكثرة الطرق التي في بعضها ضعف . اهـ . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=12088

----------


## أسماء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ


**أحاديث غير صحيحة عن فضل الأضحية

*

*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ


**الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين . 

أخي الكريم : حرصا مني على تعميم الفائدة ، ودفاعا عن سنة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ونظرا لاشتهار بعض الأحاديث الضعيفة الخاصة بفضل الأضحية هذه الأيام ، وخصوصا أن ابن العربي المالكي في كتابه عارضة الأحوذي 6 / 288 . و هو شرح لسنن الترمذي قال : ليس في فضل الأضحية حديث صحيح و قد روى الناس فيها عجائب لم تصح . اهـ 

فاستعنت بالله و كتبت جملة من هذه الأحاديث حتى لا ينسب إلى السنة ما ليس منها وهذه الأحاديث هي :*
*الحديث الأول :(( ما عمل ابن آدم يوم النحر عملا أحب إلى الله عزوجل من إهراق الدم و إنها لتأتي يوم القيامة بقرونها و أشعارها و أظلافها و أن الدم ليقع من الله بمكان قبل أن يقع من الأرض فطيبوا بها نفسا ))** حديث ضعيف . 

**انظر كتاب العلل المنتاهية لابن الجوزي ( 2 / 569 ) حديث رقم ( 936 ) ، و كتاب علل الترمذي الكبير للترمذي ( 2 / 638 ) و كتاب المجروحين لابن حبان ( 3 / 851 ) ، و كتاب المستدرك للحاكم ( 4 / 221 ) أنظر تعليق الذهبي . و كتاب سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة للألباني حديث رقم ( 526 ) . 

ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ 

**الحديث الثاني :(( يا رسول الله صلى الله علي وسلم ما هذه الأضاحي قال سنة أبيكم إبراهيم قالوا فما لنا فيها يا رسول الله قال بكل شعرة حسنة قالوا فالصوف يا رسول الله قال بكل شعرة من الصوف حسنة ))** حديث موضوع 

**انظر كتاب ذخيرة الحفاظ للقيسراني حديث رقم ( 3835 ) ، كتاب الضعفاء لابن حبان ( 3 / 55 ) ، و كتاب مصباح الزجاجة للبوصيري ( 3 / 223 ) و كتاب سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة للألباني حديث رقم ( 527 ) . 

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ 

**الحديث الثالث :(( يا فاطمة قومي إلى أضحيتك فاشهديها فإن لك بكل قطرة تقطر من دمها أن يغفر لك ما سلف من ذنوبك قالت يا رسول الله ألنا خاصة آل البيت أو لنا و للمسلمين قال بل لنا و للمسلمين ))**حديث منكر . 

انظر كتاب العلل لأبن أبي حاتم ( 2 / 38 ــ 39 ) و كتاب مجمع الزوائد للهيثمي ( 4 / 17 ) و كتاب الترغيب و الترهيب للمنذري ( 2 / 99 ) و كتاب الضعفاء الكبير للعقيلي ( 2 / 38 ) و كتاب سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة للألباني حديث رقم ( 528 ) . 

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ 

الحديث الرابع :* *(( عظموا ضحاياكم فإنها على الصراط مطاياكم ))* *حديث ضعيف جدا . 

**انظر كتاب الشذرة في الأحاديث المشتهرة لابن طولون ( 1 / 96 ) ، و كتاب المشتهر من الحديث الموضوع والضعيف للجبري ( 1 / 197 ) ، و كتاب سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة للألباني ( 1 / 173 ) ، و كتاب كشف الخفاء للعجلوني حديث رقم ( 1794 ( . 

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ 

**الحديث الخامس :(( من ضحى طيبة بها نفسه محتسبا لإضحيته كانت له حجابا من النار ))**موضوع 

انظر كتاب مجمع الزوائد للهيثمي ( 4 / 17 ) و كتاب خلاصة البدر المنير لابن الملقن ( 2 / 386 ) و كتاب نيل الأوطار للشوكاني ( 5 / 196 ) و كتاب سلسة الأحاديث الضعيفة للألباني حديث رقم ( 529 ) . 

ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ 

**الحديث السادس :(( إن الله يعتق بكل عضو من الضحية عضوا من المضحي ))**حديث لا أصل له . 

**انظر كتاب تلخيص الحبير للحافظ ابن حجر ( 4 / 252 ) و كتاب خلاصة البدر المنير لابن الملقن ( 2 / 386 ) . 

ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ 

**الحديث السابع :(( يا أيها الناس ضحوا و احتسبوا بدمائها فإن الدم و إن وقع في الأرض فإنه يقع في حرز الله ))** حديث موضوع . 

انظر كتاب المعجم الأوسط للطبراني ( 8 / 176 ) و كتاب ميزان الاعتدال للذهبي ( 4 / 205 ) و كتاب سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة للألباني حديث رقم ( 530 ) . 

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ 

الحديث الثامن: (( ما أنفقت الورق في شيء أفضل من نحيرة في يوم العيد**)**) حديث ضعيف جدا . 

انظر كتاب الكامل في الضعفاء من الرجال لابن عدي ( 1 / 228 ) و كتاب المجروحين لابن حبان ( 1 / 101 ) و كتاب سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة للألباني حديث رقم ( 524 ) . 

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ 

**الحديث التاسع :(( ما عمل ابن آدم في هذا اليوم أفضل من دم يهراق إلا أن يكون رحما مقطوعة توصل ))** حديث ضعيف . 

**انظر كتاب المعجم الكبير للطبراني ( 11 / 32 ) تجده مسلسل بالضعفاء و كتاب التمهيد لابن عبد البر ( 23 / 192 ) و كتاب سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة للألباني حديث رقم ( 525 ) . 

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ 

**الخاتمة : هذه الأحاديث بهذه الألفاظ غير صحيحة ومن باب النصيحة للأمة تم بيانها .*




*:::شكـر ربي لمن نقلتُ عنهم هذا الجهد الطيب وجزاهم عنا خيراً :::
*

----------


## عبدالله السني

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم .. وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## عبدالله السني

مدى صحة قصة الخباز والإمام أحمد بن حنبل  //  ولا نراها صحيحة لما هي مشتملة عليه من خيوط الأسطورة
السؤال:
هذه القصة منتشرة في مواقع عديدة علي الإنترنت ما صحتها، وأين وردت؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً .
كان الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في مدينة غريبة لا يعرفه أهلها وقرر بعد أن بلغ به التعب مبلغه أن ينام في المسجد فرآه حارس المسجد فرفض أن يمكث فيه، فقال الإمام سوف أنام موضع قدمي فقط ونام الإمام موضع قدمه فقام الحارس بسحبه من قدميه وأخرجه من المسجد، وكان الإمام أحمد شيخا وقورا تبدو على وجهه ملامح التقوى والصلاح، فلما رآه خباز بهذه الهيئة عرض عليه أن يحضر لينام في منزله، فذهب معه ولاحظ الإمام أحمد أن الخباز وهو يقوم بعمله في عجن العجين وخبز الخبز أنه يستغفر ويستغفر ويستغفر، فلما رأى الإمام حال هذا الخباز مع الاستغفار استأذنه أن يسأله سؤالاً، وكان الإمام يعرف أن للاستغفار فوائد عظيمة، فقال له هل وجدت لاستغفارك هذا ثمرة، فأجابه الخباز: نعم.. أنا والله كلما دعوت الله دعوة استجابها لي ما عدا دعوة واحدة، قال له الإمام أحمد وما هي هذه الدعوة التي لم تستجب؟ قال الخباز: دعوت الله أن يريني الإمام أحمد بن حنبل فقال الإمام: أنا الإمام أحمد بن حنبل، والله إني جررت إليك جراً؟
الجواب:
الفتوى: 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فلم نقف على هذه القصة فيما أتيح لنا البحث فيه من المصادر والمراجع، ولا نراها صحيحة لما هي مشتملة عليه من خيوط الأسطورة.
والله أعلم.
المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى
إسلام ويب - مركز الفتوى - مدى صحة قصة الخباز والإمام أحمد
 http://www.islam***.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId
*** = w e b

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
-----


من الأحاديث التي لم تصح في يوم عرفة


____



إعداد : إبراهيم زاهدة 


------


1-{أفضل الأيام يوم عرفة إذا وافق يوم الجمعة وهو أفضل من سبعين حجة في غير جمعة }
( باطل لا أصل له ) سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله_ رقم الحديث (207) .




2-{نهى عن صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة }
( ضعيف ) سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة _ رقم الحديث ( 404) .




3-{الشاهد : يوم عرفة ويوم جمعة , والمشهود : هو الموعود يوم القيامة } . 
( ضعيف ) سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله _ رقم الحديث (3754)





4-{كان أكثر دعائه يوم عرفة : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له , له الملك وله الحمد , بيده الخير , وهو على كل شيء قدير } . 
( ضعيف ) سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله _رقم الحديث (4221)


 حتى لا يشكل على الناس : ورد حديث صحيح قريب منه:

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
خير الدعاء دعاء يوم عرفة وخير ما قلت أنا والنبيون من قبلي لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير
رواه الترمذي وقال حديث حسن غريب
ققال الألباني : (حسن) انظر حديث رقم: 3274 في صحيح الجامع.* 


5-{كان يَعدِلُ صومَه بصوم ألف يوم يعني : يوم عرفة }
( منكر) سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله _ رقم الحديث (5191) 




6-{إذا كان يوم عرفة ، إن الله ينزل إلى السماء الدنيا . فيباهي بهم الملائكة فيقول : انظروا إلى عبادي أتوني شعثاً غبراً ضاحين من كل فجٍّ عميق ، أشهدكم أني قد غفرت لهم ، فتقول الملائكة : يا رب فلان كان يرهق ، و فلان و فلانة ، قال : يقول الله عز وجل : قد غفرت لهم . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فما من يوم أكثر عتيق من النار من يوم عرفة } .
(ضعيف) سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله _ رقم الحديث (679) .




7-{خير يوم طلعت عليه الشمس يوم عرفة إذا وافق يوم جمعة ، و هو أفضل من سبعين حجة في غيرها } 
(لا أصل له) سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله _رقم الحديث (1193) .



8-{ إن الله تعالى باهى بالناس يوم عرفة عاماً وباهى بعمر ابن الخطاب خاصة } .
(باطل) سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله _رقم الحديث (3054) .



9-{خير يومٍ طلعت فيه الشمس يوم عرفة وافق يوم الجمعة ، وهو أفضل من سبعين حجةً في غيرها } .
(باطل لا أصل له) سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله , رقم الحديث (3144).



10-{ إن (العشر) عشر الأضحى ، و (الوتر) يوم عرفة ، و (الشفع) يوم النحر } .
( منكر) سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله _ رقم الحديث (3178) .



11-{كبر في دبر صلاة الفجر من يوم عرفة إلى آخر أيام التشريق صلاة العصر } .
( موضوع )سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله _ رقم الحديث (3238) .




12-{ حديث جابر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى الصبح يوم عرفة ثم أقبل علينا فقال الله أكبر ومد التكبير إلى آخر أيام التشريق } .
(ضعيف جدا) إرواء الغليل للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله , رقم الحديث (653) . 



13-{ عن طلحة بن عبيد الله بن كريز أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ما رؤي الشيطان يوماً هو فيه أصغر ولا أدحر ولا أحقر ولا أغيظ منه في يوم عرفة , وما ذاك إلا لما يرى من تنزل الرحمة , وتجاوز الله عن الذنوب العظام , إلا ما رؤي يوم بدر , فإنه رأى جبريل يزع الملائكة } . 
( ضعيف ) ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله , رقم الحديث (739) .




14-{ وعن عطاء الخراساني أن عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر رضي الله عنهما دخل على عائشة رضي الله عنها يوم عرفة وهي صائمة والماء يرش عليها فقال لها عبد الرحمن :أفطري . فقالت : أفطر وقد سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : إن صوم يوم عرفة يكفر العام الذي قبله } .
( ضعيف ) ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله , رقم الحديث (609)



15-{ وعن مسروق أنه دخل على عائشة رضي الله عنها يوم عرفة فقال اسقوني فقالت عائشة يا غلام اسقه عسلاً , ثم قالت : وما أنت بصائم ؟ يا مسروق قال لا إني أخاف أن يكون يوم الأضحى فقالت عائشة ليس ذلك إنما عرفة يوم يعرف الإمام ويوم النحر يوم ينحر الإمام أو ما سمعت يا مسروق أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعدله بألف يوم } وفي رواية للبيهقي : قالت كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول {صيام يوم عرفة كصيام ألف يوم} .
( ضعيف ) ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله , رقم الحديث (610) .




16-{... وما من يوم أ فضل عند الله من يوم عرفة , ينزل الله تبارك وتعالى إلى السماء الدنيا , فيباهي بأهل الأرض أهل السماء , فيقول : انظروا إلى عبادي جاؤوني شعثاً غُبراً ضاحين جاؤا من كل فجٍّ عميق , يرجون رحمتي , ولم يروا عذابي , فلم يُر يومٌ أكثر عتيقاً من النار من يوم عرفة } والبيهقي ولفظه : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كان يوم عرفة فإن الله تبارك وتعالى يباهي بهم الملائكة , فيقول انظروا إلى عبادي أتوني شعثاً غُبراً ضاحين من كل فجّ عميق , أشهدكم أني قد غفرت لهم .فتقول الملائكة : إن فيهم فلاناً مُرَهَّقاً , وفلاناً , قال : يقول الله عز وجل : قد غفرت لهم " قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما من يوم أكثر عتيقا من النار من يوم عرفة }.
( ضعيف ) ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله , رقم الحديث (738) .



17-{وعن عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يوم عرفة أيها الناس إن الله عز وجل تَطوّلَ(1) عليكم في هذا اليوم فغفرلكم إلا التبعات فيما بينكم , ووهب مسيئكم لمحسنكم , وطالحكم لصالحكم , وأعطى لمحسنكم ما سأل , فادفعوا باسم الله " فلما كان ب ( جمع ) قال : إن الله عز وجل قد غفر لصالحيكم , وشَفَّع صالحيكم في طالحيكم , تنزل الرحمة فتعمهم , ثم تفرق المغفرة في الأرض , فتقع على كل تائب ممن حفظ لسانه ويده , وإبليس وجنوده على جبال عرفات ينظرون ما يصنع الله بهم , فإذا نزلت الرحمة دعا إبليس وجنوده بالويل والثبور } .
( ضعيف ) ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله , رقم الحديث (740) .
(1) أي : تفضل عليهم في هذا اليوم ...إلخ من (الطَّول) بمعنى : الفضل . وقوله : ( إلا التبعات) أي : المظالم . والله أعلم .



18-{وعن عبد العزيز بن قيس العبدي قال سمعت ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما يقول كان فلانٌ ردف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم عرفة فجعل الفتى يلاحظ النساء
وينظر إليهن فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ابن أخي إن هذا يوم من ملك فيه سمعه وبصره ولسانه غفر له }.
(ضعيف) ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله , رقم الحديث (743) .



19-{عن أبي أمامة الباهلي قال : وقف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسط الناس يوم عرفة فقال : أما بعد فإن الأنبياء مكاثرون يوم القيامة فلا تخزوني يوم القيامة فإني جالس لكم على الحوض} .
(ضعيف) ظلال الجنة في تخريج السنة , رقم الحديث (746) .



20-{عن أبي هريرة قال : نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صوم يوم عرفة بعرفات }.
(ضعيف) انظر تمام المنة في التعليق على فقه السنة للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله /صفحة (410) .



21-{ أفضل الدعاء دعاء المرء يوم عرفة , و أفضل قولي و قول الأنبياء من قبلي : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له , له الملك , و له الحمد , يحيي و يميت , بيده الخير , و هو على كل شيء قدير }.
( ضعيف ) انظر حديث رقم (1009) في ضعيف الجامع .

 حتى لا يشكل على الناس : ورد حديث صحيح قريب منه:

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
خير الدعاء دعاء يوم عرفة وخير ما قلت أنا والنبيون من قبلي لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير
رواه الترمذي وقال حديث حسن غريب
ققال الألباني : (حسن) انظر حديث رقم: 3274 في صحيح الجامع.* 




22-{إن الله باهى ملائكته بالناس يوم عرفة عامة و باهى بعمر بن الخطاب خاصة , و ما في السماء ملكٌ إلا و هو يوقر عمر , و ما في الأرض شيطان إلا و هو يفر من عمر } .
( موضوع ) انظر حديث رقم : 1577 في ضعيف الجامع .



23-{ صوم يوم التروية كفارة سنة , و صوم يوم عرفة كفارة سنتين }.
( موضوع ) انظر حديث رقم : 3501 في ضعيف الجامع .




24-{صيام يوم عرفة كصيام ألف يوم }.
( ضعيف ) انظر حديث رقم : (3523) في ضعيف الجامع .



25-{ عُدِلَ صوم يوم عرفة بسنتين سنة مقبلة و سنة متأخرة } .
( ضعيف ) انظر حديث رقم : (3692) في ضعيف الجامع .




26-{الغسل في هذه الأيام واجبٌ , يوم الجمعة , و يوم الفطر , و يوم النحر , و يوم عرفة } .
( ضعيف ) انظر حديث رقم : (3929) في ضعيف الجامع .




27-{ كان يكبر يوم عرفة , من صلاة الغداة إلى صلاة العصر , آخر أيام التشريق }.
( ضعيف جدا ) انظر حديث رقم : (4598) في ضعيف الجامع .


28-{ عن ابن عباس بن مرداس رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا لأمته عشية عرفة فأجيب : إني قد غفرت لهم ما خلا الظالم , فإني آخذ للمظلوم منه قال أي ربِّ إن شئتَ أعطيت المظلوم الجنة وغفرت للظالم . فلم يُجب عشية عرفة فلما أصبح ب (المزدلفة) أعاد الدعاء فأجيب إلى ما سَئَلَ قال : فضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم _ أو قال : تبسم _ فقال له أبو بكر وعمررضي الله عنهما : بأبي أنت وأمي! إن هذه لساعةٌ ما كنت تضحك فيها , فما الذي أضحكك , أضحك الله سنَّك ؟ قال : " إن عدو الله إبليس لما علم أن الله قد استجاب دعائي , وغفر لأمتي , أخذ التراب فجعل يحثو على رأسه ويدعو بالويل والثبور , فأضحكني ما رأيت من جَزَعِهِ } . 
( ضعيف ) ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله , رقم الحديث (742) .



29-{ ما من مسلم يقف عشية عرفة بالموقف , فيستقبل القبلة بوجهه ثم يقول : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له , له الملك , وله الحمد , يحيي ويميت وهو على كل شيء قدير " مئة مرة , ثم يقرأ ( قل هو الله أحد ) مئة مرة , ثم يقول : " اللهم صلِّ على محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وآل إبراهيم إنك حميدٌ مجيدٌ , وعلينا معهم " مئة مرة إلا قال الله تعالى : يا ملائكتي ! ما جزاء عبدي هذا ؟ سبحني وهللني وكبرني وعظمني وعرفني وأثنى علي , وصلى على نبيي , اشهدوا ملائكتي ! أني قد غفرت له , وشفعته في نفسه , ولو سألني عبدي هذا لشفعته في أهل الموقف كلهم ) .
( ضعيف ) ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله , رقم الحديث (746). 



30-{ إذا كان عشية عرفة هبط الله عز وجل إلى السماء الدنيا فيطلع إلى أهل الموقف : مرحبا بزواري و الوافدين إلى بيتي وعزتي لأنزلن إليكم و لأساوي مجلسكم بنفسي فينزل إلى عرفة فيعمهم بمغفرته و يعطيهم ما يسألون إلا المظالم ، و يقول : يا ملائكتي أشهدكم أني قد غفرت لهم ، و لا يزال كذلك إلى أن تغيب الشمس ، و يكون إمامهم إلى المزدلفة ، و لا يعرج إلى السماء تلك الليلة ، فإذا أشعر الصبح وقفوا عند المشعر الحرام غفر لهم حتى المظالم ، ثم يرجع إلى السماء و ينصرف الناس إلى منى } .
( موضوع ) . سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله _ رقم الحديث (770) .

----------


## أسماء

> بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم .. وجزاكم الله خيراً


السلام عليكم ورحمة اله و بركاته 
 و فيك بارك أخي الفاضل 
 شكراا

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث: إذا عصت أمة الله ربها قال تعالى لملائكته  // لا يظهر من لفظه أنه حديث نبوي .
السؤال:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شيخنا الكريم
ماصحة هذا الحديث
: [ إذا عصت أمة الله ربها قال تعالى لملائكته: ألا تستحي أمتي ، حسبت للناس ألف حساب ولم تحسب لي حساب ] 
وجزاكم الله عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا . 
لا يظهر من لفظه أنه حديث نبوي . 
وقد ورد في معناه حديث ثوبان رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : لأعلمن أقواما من أمتي يأتون يوم القيامة بحسنات أمثال جبال تهامة بيضا فيجعلها الله عز وجل هباء منثورا ، قال ثوبان : يا رسول الله صفهم لنا ، جلِّهم لنا أن لا نكون منهم ونحن لا نعلم ؟ قال : أما إنهم إخوانكم ، ومن جلدتكم ، ويأخذون من الليل كما تأخذون ، ولكنهم أقوام إذا خلوا بمحارم الله انتهكوها .
فقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : " إذا خَلوا بمحارم الله " يَدُلّ على الكثرة والاستمرار .
وهذا هو شأن المنافقين الذي قال الله عز وجل عنهم : ( يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلاَ يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ اللّهِ وَهُوَ مَعَهُمْ إِذْ يُبَيِّتُونَ مَا لاَ يَرْضَى مِنَ الْقَوْلِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطًا )
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=13672

----------


## عبدالله السني

سمكة لا تحرقها النار  //  هذا من خرافات وخُزعبلات الرافضة ومِن أكاذيبهم وأباطيلهم !
السؤال:
السلام عليكم 
وجدت يا شيخ هذا الموضوع و اريد التأكد من صحته او كذبه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشترى أحد المؤمنين سمكة من السوق وذهب بها إلى بيته ، 
أعطى السمكة لزوجته وطلب منها شواءها ، أشعلت المرأة مقداراً من الحطب ، 
ووضعت السمكة على النار. 
بعد لحظات أصيبت بدهشة كبيرة ، 
رأت النار لا تؤثر بالسمكة وليس هناك أمل من شوائها ، 
وتعجب الرجل أيضاً ، 
قالا: نذهب إلى النبي الأكرم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله ونعرض له الأمر. 
فلما مثلا بين يديه ، 
ذكر الزوج خبر السمكة ، 
نظر النبي صلى الله عليه وآله إلى السمكة وخاطبها قائلاً: لماذا لم تؤثر فيكِ النار؟ 
فنطقت السمكة بإذن الله عز وجل 
قالت: يا رسول الله إن هذا من بركة ذكر وجودك المقدس ، 
قبل أيام كنت في البحر ، 
مرت علينا سفينة كبيرة ، 
وأنا إلى جانبها ، 
سمعت أحد ركابها يصلي عليك وعلى أهل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين ، 
فدخلني السرور والإبتهاج وأخذت أذكر الصلوات في نفسي كثيراً ، 
تلك الأثناء سمعت نداءاً يقول لي: أيتها السمكة لقد حرم الله بدنك على النار. 
لهذا السبب فإن النار لا تؤثر بي مهما كثرت. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله 
اللهم ابعد عنا عذاب النار بحق نبيك وال بيته الطبيين الطاهرين
نســـــــــــــ  ــــالكم الدعاء
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا من خرافات وخُزعبلات الرافضة ومِن أكاذيبهم وأباطيلهم !
ولم يُعهَد السمك في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلاّ ما جاء به أبو عبيدة رضي الله عنه حينما بعثه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى سيف البحر . 
وكنت أشرت إليه هنا :
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=1174
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=13882

----------


## عبدالله السني

صحة حديث: تحملتك وأطفالك تغسل لك وتقف  //  ومثل هذا يكون موضوعا ، أو لا أصل له أصلا !

السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ما مدى صحة هذاالحديث؟؟


قد أوصى الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام على بن ابي طالب عندما ارتفعت نبرة صوته على زوجته 

بأن قال له :- (تحملتك وأطفالك تغسل لك وتقف على رجليها كي تصنع لك قوت يومك وتغسل لك وتعتني بك اوليس من حقها أن تحترمها ؟تقدرها ؟ولا تنقص عليها قوتا أو حاجة ؟ فوالله لو اغضب زوجا زوجته وقفى عنها راحلا تاركا إياها حزينة فان الله يكتب له في كل خطوة لعنة ويبعد عنه رزقه ويقلل من عافيته ويكتب له من كل دمعة من عينيها ألف جمرة في كل ليلة نصفها في الدنيا والنصف الآخر في الآخرة)  

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
آمين ، ولك بمثل ما دعوت . 

أسلوبه ليس أسلوب الأحاديث النبوية ، مع ما فيه مِن المبالغة والمجازفة في الوعيد لأجل أمر يسير . 
ومثل هذا يكون موضوعا ، أو لا أصل له أصلا !
والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=13797

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث قدسي يا عبدي أهل ذكري أهل مجالستي  //  وضعفه الألباني في السلسة الضعيفة .

السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شيخنا الكريم 

ارجو منكم توضيح صحة هذا الحديث:

{يا عبدي أهل ذكري أهل مجالستي ، وأهل شكري أهل زيادتي ، وأهل طاعتي أهل كرامتي ، وأهل معصيتي لا أقنطهم من رحمتي ، وإن تابوا فأنا حبيبهم فإني أحب التوابين وأحب المتطهرين وإن لم يتوبوا إلي فأنا طبيبهم أبتليهم بالمصائب لأطهرهم منها ، الحسنة عندي بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف إلى أضعاف كثيرة ، والسيئة عندي بواحدة فإن ندم عليها واستغفرني غفرتها له ، اشكر اليسير من العمل وأغفر الكثير من الزلل ، رحمتي سبقت غضبي وعفوي سبقت عقوبتي أنا أرحم بعبادي من الوالدة بولدها }

جزاكم ربي خيرا 

وبارك الله فيكم وعليكم

الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك الله فيك . 

أورده ابن القيم ، ولم يَعْزُه لأحَد ، بل قال : " وفي أثَر إلهي " ثم ذَكَره . 
وضعفه الألباني في السلسة الضعيفة . 

والمقصود هذا الحديث بهذا الطول . 
أما بعض جُمَل هذا الحديث فقد صحّت في أحاديث أُخَر ، مثل قوله : 
( الحسنة عندي بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف إلى أضعاف كثيرة ، والسيئة عندي بواحدة فإن ندم عليها واستغفرني غفرتها له)
(رحمتي سبقت غضبي)
(أنا أرحم بعبادي من الوالدة بولدها)

فقد ثبتت الأحاديث بمعاني هذا الْجُمَل . 

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=13623

----------


## عبدالله السني

يقول ألله عزوجل في ألحديث ألقدسي (( من تطهر ولم يتوضأ فقد جفاني ومن توضأ ولم يصلي فقد جفاني...))  //  قال الصغاني في موضوعاته : حديث موضوع وكذلك قال العجلوني والألباني .

السؤال:
شيخي الفاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اود الاستفسار عن صحة هذا الحديث 


يقول ألله عزوجل في ألحديث ألقدسي (( من تطهر ولم يتوضأ فقد جفاني ومن توضأ ولم يصلي فقد جفاني ومن صلي ولم يدعوني فقد جفاني ومن دعاني ولم أستجب له فقد جفيته وماأنا برب جافي وماأنا برب جافي وماأنا برب جافي )) - صدقت ياربي قيما قلت سبحانك .

الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

قال الصغاني في موضوعاته : حديث موضوع .
وكذلك قال العجلوني والألباني . 

والموضوع : هو المكذوب لا تحلّ روايته إلا على سبيل البيان والتحذير منه . 

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=15310

----------


## عبدالله السني

رتبة حديث: إن الرجل من أهل الجنة ليتزوج في شهر واحد ألف حوراء...  //  وما دام سنده مجهولا فأقل أحواله الضعف، وقد سئل عنه الشيخ مصطفى العدوي حفظه الله فذكر أنه لا يثبت.
السؤال:
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن الرجل من أهل الجنة ليتزوج في شهر واحد ألف حوراء يعانق كل واحدة منهن مقدار عمره في الدنيا،ما مدى صحة هذا الحديث؟
الجواب:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإن هذا الحديث ذكره القرطبي في التذكرة ولم يذكر له إسنادا، وما دام سنده مجهولا فأقل أحواله الضعف، وقد سئل عنه الشيخ مصطفى العدوي حفظه الله فذكر أنه لا يثبت.
والله أعلم.
مركز الفتوى
 http://www.islam***.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث:"لا تضربوا اطفالكم على بكائهم"  //  منكر جداً - أورده في كتاب الموضوعات - موضوع بلا ريب

السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل يصح ها الحديث: "لا تضربوا اطفالكم على بكائهم فان بكائهم اربعة اشهر شهادة ان لا اله الا الله واربعة اشهر الصلاة على النبي واله واربعة اشهر الدعاء لوالديه"


وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه

الجواب:
قال عنه الخطيب البغدادي في تاريخ بغداد 11/336
منكر جداً
وقال ابن الجوزي في موضوعات ابن الجوزي 1/233
أورده في كتاب الموضوعات

وقال ابن حجر العسقلاني في لسان الميزان 5/477
موضوع بلا ريب

----------


## ابن الرومية

بارك الله فيكم و في مجهودكم...أحببت أن أسأل هل وقعتم على حكم لأحد العلماء على الحديث القدسي المشهور قديما و حديثا (( يا عبدي.. خلقت لك السماوات والأرض ولم أعيا بخلقهن ، أفيعييني رغيف أسوقه لك كل حين ، لي عليك فريضة ولك عليّ رزق ، فإذا خالفتني في فريضتي لم أخالفك في رزقك ، وعزتي وجلالي إن لم ترض بما قسمته لك فلأسلطن عليك الدنيا تركض فيها ركض الوحوش في البرية ثم لا ينالك منها إلا ما قسمته لك ولا أبالي وكنت عندي مذموماً ، أنت تريد وأنا أريد ، فإذا سلمت لي فيما أريد كفيتك ما تريد وإن لم تسلم لي فيما أريد ، أتعبتك فيما تريد ثم لا يكون إلا ما أريد )). و قد يجعل حديثين..فقد بحثت عنه بدون جدوى في كتب السنة المعتمدة...جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالله السني

> بارك الله فيكم و في مجهودكم...أحببت أن أسأل هل وقعتم على حكم لأحد العلماء على الحديث القدسي المشهور قديما و حديثا (( يا عبدي.. خلقت لك السماوات والأرض ولم أعيا بخلقهن ، أفيعييني رغيف أسوقه لك كل حين ، لي عليك فريضة ولك عليّ رزق ، فإذا خالفتني في فريضتي لم أخالفك في رزقك ، وعزتي وجلالي إن لم ترض بما قسمته لك فلأسلطن عليك الدنيا تركض فيها ركض الوحوش في البرية ثم لا ينالك منها إلا ما قسمته لك ولا أبالي وكنت عندي مذموماً ، أنت تريد وأنا أريد ، فإذا سلمت لي فيما أريد كفيتك ما تريد وإن لم تسلم لي فيما أريد ، أتعبتك فيما تريد ثم لا يكون إلا ما أريد )). و قد يجعل حديثين..فقد بحثت عنه بدون جدوى في كتب السنة المعتمدة...جزاكم الله خيرا


وفيك بارك أخي الكريم .. ونفع الله بك ..
بخصوص ما ذكرته آنفاً .. فهذا ما وجدته حاضراً:
 http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78549
تجد فيه بُغيتك إن شاء الله .. وجزاك الله خيراً .. 
والله أعلم

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث:"من استعاذ بالله في اليوم عشر مرات من الشيطان"  //  الحديث ضعيف .

السؤال:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله
نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


شيخنا الفاضل لدي استفسار بدرجة 
وصحة هذا الحديث وهل تجوز روايته أم لا ؟ 

229993 - من استعاذ بالله في اليوم عشر مرات من الشيطان وكل الله به ملكا يرد عنه الشياطين 
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: الهيثمي - المصدر: مجمع الزوائد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 10/145
خلاصة الدرجة: فيه ليث بن أبي سليم ويزيد الرقاشي وقد وثقا على ضعفهما وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح‏‏

وهل إذا ظهر لنا في خلاصة الدرجة أن فيه فلان وفلان لا نرويه ؟ 

وجزاكم الله خير ونفع الله بكم الأمة

الجواب: 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا . 

الحديث ضعيف . 
وليست خُلاصة الدرجة أن يَظهر أن فيه فلانا وفلانا ؛ وإنما أن يَدور إسناد الحديث على راوٍ ضعيف ، ولا يكون له مُتابِع ، وليس للحديث شاهد أو شواهد ، ولا يُروى مِن وَجْه آخر . 
وهذا يُعرف بالرجوع إلى كُتُب التخريج ، وتتبّع طُرُق الحديث . 

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=16463

----------


## عبدالله السني

"جاء وفد اليمن الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه سلم ,وكان فيهم رجلا يسمى حديرا، ..."  //  لا يصح .
السؤال:
بسم الله الرجمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياشيخ عبدالرحمن جزاك الله خيراماصحة هذا الحديث ؟؟
جاء وفد اليمن الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه سلم،وكان فيهم رجلا يسمى حديرا، فلما أرادوا الانصراف _وكان من سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعطى كل ضيف جائزته _ أعطى لكل فرد منهم هدية ،وكان حدير مشغولا بذكر الله بعيدا عن عين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،فاستحيى أن يطلب هديته ،فانطلقوا وانطلق معهم حدير،وبعد أن أنصرفوا إذ بجبريل ينزل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقول:ربك يقرئك السلام،ويذكرك بحدير_يذكرك أننك نسيت حديرا_فطلب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فارسا وأعطاه هدية،وقال (الحق القوم فاسأل عن حدير ،وأعطه هديته،وأقرئه منى السلام)فلما أدركهم قال:أين حدير؟ قالو له:هذا ، فقال له:رسول الله يقرئك السلام ويقول لك : (انه نسيك فذكره بك الله ) فقال حدير:
(اللهم كما لم تنس حدير فاجعل حديرا لاينساك) ؛فكان من أكثر الناس ذكرا
(اللهم كما لم تنس حديرا فاجعل حديرا لاينساك)....
شكر الله لك وبارك فيك ..
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبارك الله فيك . 
لا يصح . 
أورده ابن الجوزي في " صِفة الصفوة " .
وقال الحافظ العراقي في " تخريج أحاديث الإحياء " : لم أجد له أصْلاً إلاَّ في حديث ضعيف مِن حديث ابن عمر . وروى ابن منده في الصحابة أوَّله ... وسَمّى الرجل حُديرا ، فقد رويا من طريق البيهقي أنه وَصل لحدير من أبي الدرداء شيء فقال : اللهم إنك لم تنس حديرا فاجعل حديرا لا ينساك . اهـ . 
ورواه أبو نُعيم في " معرفة الصحابة " ، وإسناده ضعيف . 
وهذا الذي أشار إليه الحافظ العراقي مِن أن أبا الدرداء أرسل بشيء إلى حُدير ، وهو لِفِكاك أسْرِه : رواه ابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " ، وهو ضعيف . 
وروى ابن عساكر أيضا أن أبا هريرة إذا أخذ عطاءه صَرّ صُرَرًا فبعث بِصُرّة إلى حُدير ، وقال للرسول : انظر ما يقول ، فلما أتاه بها قال : اللهم إنك تذكر حديرا فاجعل حديرا لا ينساك . فسأل أبو هريرة الرسول فأخبره ، فقال : وضع الشكر عند مَن صَنَعه . 
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=16784

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث: أربع عيون في الجنة // الحديث المذكور ضعيف

السؤال:
شيخنا الكريم
وصلني هذا الكلام عبر الإيميل، فهل هو صحيح؟؟؟

وروى أبو مقاتل عن أبي صالح عن سعد عن أبى سهل عن الحسن رضى الله عنه قال 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أربع عيون في الجنة، عينان تجريان من تحت العرش، إحداهما التي ذكر الله، يفجرونها تفجيراً، والأخرى الزنجبيل، والأخريان نضاختان من فوق العرش، إحداهما التي ذكر الله، عيناً فيها تسمى سلسبيلاً، والأخرى التسنيم"
ذكره الترمذي - الحكيم في نوادر الأصول

الزنجبيل في الطب النبوي 
وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه الطب النبوي 
الزنجبيل معين على الهضم - 
مليّن للبطن تليينا معتدلا - 
نافع من سدد الكبد العارضة عن البرد والرطوبة - 
ومن ظلمة البصر الحادثة عن الرطوبة كحلا واكتحالا - 
معين على الجماع - 
وهو محلل للرياح الغليظة الحادثة في الأمعاء والمعدة - 
وهو بالجملة صالح للكبد والمعدة -

الجواب : 
الحديث المذكور ضعيف ؛ لأنه من مراسيل الحسن البصري ، وهي عند العلماء : شِبه الرِّيح !
و الحديث الْمُرْسَل ضعيف عند جماهير الْمُحدِّثِين .
قال الإمام مسلم بن الحجّاج في " مقدمة الصحيح " : والْمُرْسَل من الرِّوَايات في أصْل قَولِنا وقَول أهْل العِلْم بالأخْبَار ليس بَحُجّة . اهـ .


والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=17064

----------


## عبدالله السني

رجل مات بسيف ملك الملوك "رأى المنصور بن عمار شاباً يصلي صلاة الخائفين" // لا تَصِحّ

السؤال:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


احببت ان استفسر عن صحة القصة التالية..
وفي حالة عدم صحتها هل يجوز نشرها!!!!

شاكرين تعاونكم سلفا..وجعله الله في موازين حسناتكم ..
وعمر قلوبكم الايمان والسرور ورزقكم القبول..

القصة :
[رأى المنصور بن عمار شاباً يصلي صلاة الخائفين 

فنادى عليه: أيها الشاب أقرأت قوله تعالى 

ياأيها اللذين أمنو قو أنفسكم وأهليكم ناراً وقودها الناس والحجاره عليها ملائكة غلاظ شداد لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون 

فلما سمع الشاب هذه الآيه خرا مغشاً عليه 
ولما أفاق قال زدني قال له منصور بن عمار الم تعلم بأن في جهنم وادياً يسمى لظى نزاعة للشوى تدعو من أدبر وتولى فلم يستطع الشاب أن يتحمل هذه الموعظه وشعر بخشوع شديد من الله عز وجل 
في قلبه فسقط صريعاً ميتاً
فكشف منصور بن عمار عن صدر الشاب فوجد مكتوب عليه 

إنه في عيشة راضيه في جنة عاليه قطوفها دانيه 

فيقول :فنمت متفكرأً في حال هذا الشاب فرأيته في المنام يتبختر بالجنه وعلى رأسه تاج الوقار فسألته ؟؟ بما نلت هذه المنزله ؟
فقال لي ألم تقرأ قول الله عز وجل

إن المتقين في جنات ونهر في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر

يا أبن عمار لقد أعطاني الله تعالى ثواب أهل بدر وأكثر فقلت له:لماذا ؟؟
قال لإنهم ماتو بسيوف الكفار وأما أنا فمت بسيف الملك الجبار القرآن الكريم] 

لكم تفكرت في هذه القصه كيف شاب يسقط ميتاً من سماع آية من القرآن الكريم أما نحن قلوبنا قست وتحجرت ولم تعد تخشى عذاب الله وسخطه عليها نستمع إلى القرآن الكريم ونحن نلهو ونضحك 
لا نكترث بآيات العذاب ولا نتحرق شوقاً عند سماع آيات الثواب العظيم وجنات الفردوس مابال قلوبنا تجبرت وما بال أنفسنا الأماره باالسوء تحكمت فينا واستحكمت لا أريد الإطاله عليك أخي بالله ولكن تأمل هذه الآيه وتدبرها جيداً وتذكرها كل يوم قبل أن تنام 

ألم يأن للذين أمنو أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله

الجواب : 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا تَصِحّ ، فقد رواها أبو إسحاق الثعلبي في " قتلى القرآن " عن الخليل بن أحمد بن محمد بن مسعود حِكاية عن بعضهم قال : قال منصور بن عمار .. فَذَكَر القصة . 
قال شيخنا د . ناصر المنيع – وفقه الله – : ذَكَر القصة اليافعي في " روض الرياحين " ، وفيها مِن المبالغة والبُعد الشيء الكثير ، وإن كانت رؤيا . اهـ . 

ولا يجوز القول بأن أحدا أُعْطِي ثواب أهل بدر وأكثر ! 
ولا يصحّ أن يُقال عن القرآن : إنه سيف الله . 

والقصة مبنية على رؤيا منامية ، ثم هي في القرن الثاني ، فإن وفاة منصور بن عمار في حدود سنة مئتين ، كما قال الذهبي . 
ثم هي حكاية عن رجل مجهول ( عن بعضهم ) !

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=17328

----------


## محب الإمام ابن تيمية

السلام عليكم يا شيخ (......) قريت في منتدى (--) حديث عن ابن عباس قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (اللهم ارحم خلفائي قلنا يا رسول الله ومن خلفاؤك قال الذين يأتون من بعدي يروون أحاديثي ويعلمونها الناس)
رواه الطبراني
فهل هو حديث صحيح؟
وشكرا
(......)


الجواب
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا: هذا الحديث رواه الطبراني في المعجم الأوسط (6/77 ، رقم 5846)  والرامهرمزي في المحدث الفاصل(1/163) ، ، وأبو نعيم في تاريخ أصبهان، وأخرجه أيضًا : الديلمي (1/479 ، رقم 1960( . 
بلفظ: (اللهم ارحم خلفائى الذين يأتون من بعدى يروون أحاديثى وسنتى ويعلمونها الناس) والخطيب في شرف أصحاب الحديث، كلهم من طريق أحمد بن عيسى العلوي، أخبرنا ابن أبي فديك، عن هشام بن سعد، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن عطاء بن يسار، عن عبد الله بن عباس قال: سمعتُ علي بن أبي طالب يقول: خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ((اللهم ارحم خلفائي)) قلنا: يا رسول الله ومن هم ؟ قال: ((الذين يأتون من بعدي يروون أحاديثي ويعلمونها الناس)).
ومدار الحديث على أحمد بن عيسى الهاشمي العلوي الذي نقل عنه الذهبي في ترجمته من الميزان (1/270 ، ترجمة 508)  عن الدارقطني أنه قال فيه: كذاب،. وقال الهيثمى (1/126) : قال الدارقطني : كذاب . وحكم الذهبي ببطلان هذا الحديث (1/241 ، ترجمة 756)، بعد أن ساقه بإسناد الرامهرمزي.
وقال الحافظ الزيلعي في نصب الراية: وقد روى الحافظ أبو محمد الرامهرمزي في أول كتاب المحدث الفاصل حديثاً موضوعاً لأحمد بن عيسى، هو المتهم به، وأورد هذا الحديث.
ورواه الخطيب في شرف أصحاب الحديث من طريق عبد السلام بن عبيد، حدثنا ابن أبي فديك، عن هشام بن سعد به.
لكن عبد السلام بن عبيد قال ابن حبان: يسرق الحديث، ويروي الموضوعات.

ولهذا الحديث طريق آخر، أخرجه الخطيب في شرف أصحاب الحديث، من طريق أبي الصباح عبد الغفور عن أبي هاشم الرماني، عن علي، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: ((ألا أدلكم على آية الخلفاء مني ومن أصحابي ومن الأنبياء قبلي ؟ هم حملة القرآن والأحاديث عني وعنهم في الله ولله عز وجل)).
لكن لا يصح لأن مداره هنا على أبي صباح عبد الغفور وقد قال عنه قال ابن حبان: كان ممن يضع الحديث، وقال ابن عدي: ضعيف منكر الحديث.

وقال الشيخ الألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة: (2: 247: باطل. وقال في ضعيف الترغيب: (1: 19) موضوع.

وبذلك فان هذا الحديث موضوع كذب على رسول الله يحرم نشره وتحديث الناس به إلا لبيان حاله.

ثانيا: يا أخي (....) أوصيك بالحرص على تلقي السنة من مصادرها الصحيحة المأمونة وترك المواقع الإلكترونية المشبوهة التي لا فرق فيها بين الصحيح والسقيم والغث والسمين.
والله أعلم...
والحمدلله رب العالمين....
).........)

----------


## محب الإمام ابن تيمية

شيخ (.......) السلام عليكم
أنا (......)
في منتدى ( ....) موضوع فيه مجموعة من صور الأنبياء كآدم ولوط وغيرهم وهي كثيرة فما هو حكم هذة الصور وماهو حكم نشرها؟
وجزاك الله خير.


الجواب:
الحمدلله..
الأخ العزيز(......)     حفظه الله
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته. وحياك الله وزادك حرصا وهداية ،،،       آمين.
نشر هذه الصور منكر عظيم وباب من أبواب البدع وذريعة من ذرائع الشرك بالله عز وجل.
وذلك لما في نشرها من تعظيم للقبور _ولو لم يقصد المصور والناشر ذلك_ وهذا فيه ذريعة عريضة للشرك بالله عز وجل، ولمخالفته للنص الشرعي الصريح الناهي عن ذلك وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن اليهود والنصارى : ( إِنَّ أُولَئِكَ إِذَا كَانَ فِيهِمْ الرَّجُلُ الصَّالِحُ فَمَاتَ بَنَوْا عَلَى قَبْرِهِ مَسْجِدًا وَصَوَّرُوا فِيهِ تِيكَ الصُّوَرَ أُولَئِكَ شِرَارُ الْخَلْقِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ) رواه البخاري (3873) ومسلم (528) من حديث عَائِشَةَ أَنَّ أُمَّ حَبِيبَةَ وَأُمَّ سَلَمَةَ ذَكَرَتَا كَنِيسَةً رَأَيْنَهَا بِالْحَبَشَةِ فِيهَا تَصَاوِيرُ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذلك .
 وما روى مسلم (970) في النهي عن تمييز القبور وتعظيمها عَنْ جَابِرٍ قَالَ نَهَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يُجَصَّصَ الْقَبْرُ وَأَنْ يُقْعَدَ عَلَيْهِ وَأَنْ يُبْنَى عَلَيْهِ ).
ومعلوم عند العقلاء أن تصوير القبور نوع تمييز وتعظيم لها لا سيما إذا رافق ذلك نشر لتلك الصور.
وأيضا نشر مثل هذه الصور مبني على الكذب والتخرص فإنه لم يصح من قبور الأنبياء والرسل عليهم السلام سوى قبرين، هما:
1. قبر نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة المنورة، وهو منقول بالتواتر، ولم يشك فيه أحد.
2. وقبر الخليل إبراهيم عليه السلام.
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى في غير ما موضع من مجموع الفتاوى وفي المجموعة الرابعة من جامع المسائل : (القبر المتفق عليه هو قبر نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقبر الخليل فيه نزاع، لكن الصحيح الذي عليه الجمهور أنه قبره).
وقال في موضع آخر من كتاب جامع المسائل : (وأما قبر الخليل عليه السلام قالت العلماء على أنه حق، لكن كان مسدوداً بمنزلة حجرة النبي، ولم يكن عليه مسجد، ولا يصلي أحد هناك، بل المسلمون لما فتحوا البلاد على عهد عمر بن الخطاب بنوا لهم مسجداً يصلون فيه في تلك القرية، منفصلاً عن موقع الدير، ولكن بعد ذلك نقبت حائط المقبرة كما هو الآن النقب الظاهر فيه، فيقال: إن النصارى لما استولوا على البلاد نقبوه وجعلوه كنيسة، ثم لما فتحه المسلمون لم يكن المتولي لأمره عالماً بالسنة حتى يسده، ويتخذ المسجد في مكان آخر، فاتخذ ذلك مسجداً، وكان أهل العلم والدين العالمون بالسنة لا يصلون هناك).
وقال أيضا : (كل مشهد أوقبر أضيف لنبي من الأنبياء سوى نبينا محمد وأبينا إبراهيم عليهما السلام فهو كذب محض، لعدم قيام الدليل على ذلك، مثل المشاهد المضافة إلى كل من نوح، وهود، وإسحاق، ويعقوب، ويوسف، ويونس، وإلياس، واليسع، وشعيب، وموسى، وزكريا، ويحيى عليهم السلام)

 وإليك بعض توضيح ذلك:
 1. القبر المضاف إلى هود عليه السلام بجامع دمشق، هو قبر معاوية، لأن هود بعث باليمن وهاجر إلى مكة ولم يذهب إلى الشام، وقيل إنه مات بمكة، وقيل باليمن.
 2. كان بحـران مسجـد يقـال له مسجـد إبراهيـم يظن الجهـال أنه إبراهيم الخليـل، وإنما هو إبراهيم بن محمد بن عبد الله بن عباس، الذي كانت دعوة الخلافة العباسية له، فحبس هناك حتى مات وأوصى بالخلافة إلى أخيه أبي جعفر المنصور.
 3. المسجد الذي كان بجانب عُرَنَة – الذي بني في موضعه مسجد عرفة – الذي يقال له مسجد إبراهيم، فإن بعض الناس يظن أنه إبراهيم الخليل، وإنما هو من ولد العباس، والمسجد إنما بني في دولة بني العباس، علامة على الموضع الذي صلى فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الظهر والعصر يوم عرفة.
 4.  القبر المنسوب إلى نوح عليه السلام ببعلبك كذب قطعاً.
5.      القبران المنسوبان لزكريا ويحيى عليهما السلام بالمسجد الأموي بدمشق كذب محض أيضاً.
وللمزيد راجع المجموعة الرابعة من جامع المسائل.
وهذه فتوى أجابت عليها اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء

السؤال:
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسوله وآله، وبعد: فقد اطلعت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء على كتاب معالي وزير العدل المحال إليها من الأمانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء برقم 1437 وتاريخ 17/8/1392هـ والمشتمل على ما تضمنه خطاب رئيس المؤسسة الثقافية في سيلان من الاستفتاء عما يفعله بعض المصلين في جامع الحنفي في كولمبو: من أنهم يقفون في الجانب الأيمن من المسجد وأمامهم صورة لقبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم يتلون الصلاة عليه. ويطلب رئيس المؤسسة الثقافية هناك بيان الفتوى الشرعية في هذه المسألة ومعرفة حكمها.
  الجواب: أجابت عليها اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
وبعد دراسة اللجنة للاستفتاء أجابت بما يلي:
إن إدخال صورة قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مسجد ما أو إحداثها فيه بدعة منكرة، والمثول عندها والوقوف أمامها بدعة أخرى منكرة أيضًا؛ حدا الناس إليها غلوهم في الصالحين، وأوقعهم فيها تجاوزهم الحد في تعظيم الأنبياء والمرسلين . وقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الغلو في الدين؛ فقال: "إِيَّاكُمْ وَالْغُلُوَّ فِي الدِّينِ؛ فَإِنَّمَا هَلَكَ مَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ بِالْغُلُوِّ فِي الدِّينِ" ، ولم يعهد هذا العمل عن الصحابة ومن بعدهم من خير القرون رضي الله عنهم مع تفرقهم في البلاد وبعدهم عن المدينة المنورة، وقد كانوا أعظم منا حبًا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأكثر تقديرًا وأحرص على الخير وأتبع للدين، فلو كان هذا العمل مشروعًا لما تركوه ولا أهملوه؛ بل هو ذريعة إلى الشرك الأكبر والعياذ بالله . لذلك حذروه وصانوا أنفسهم عن الوقوع فيه، فعلينا معشر المسلمين أن نقفوا آثارهم، ونسلك سبيلهم، فإن الخير في اتباع من سلف، والشر في ابتداع من خلف .
وقد ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة تحذير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من اتخاذ القبور مساجد، وذلك ببنائها عليها أو الصلاة عندها أو دفن الأموات فيها؛ خشية من الغلو في الصالحين وتجاوز الحد في تقديرهم فيفضي بهم ذلك إلى دعائهم من دون الله والاستعانة بهم في الشدائد، ودعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ربه ألا يجعل قبره وثنًا يعبد، ولعن اليهود والنصارى لاتخاذهم قبور أنبيائهم وصالحيهم مساجد، تحذيرًا للمسلمين من أن يصنعوا مثل صنيعهم فيقعوا في مثل ما وقعوا فيه من البدع والوثنية.
هذا وإن تصوير قبور الصالحين في المساجد أو تعليقها على جدرانها أو اتخاذ الصالحين فيها في حكم دفنهم في المساجد أو بنائها على قبورهم، فإنها جميعها ذريعة إلى الوثنية الجاهلية ومدعاة إلى عبادة غير الله. وذرائع الشر مما يجب على المسلمين سد بابها؛ حماية لعقيدة التوحيد وصيانة لهم من الوقوع في مهاوي الضلال. .
روى البخاري ومسلم: أن أم سلمة وأم حبيبة رضي الله عنهما ذكرتا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كنيسة رأتاها بأرض الحبشة وما فيها من الصور؛ فقال: "أُولَئِكِ إِذَا كَانَ فِيهِمُ الرَّجُلُ الصَّالِحُ فَمَاتَ بَنَوْا عَلَى قَبْرِهِ مَسْجِدًا وَصَوَّرُوا فِيهِ تِلْكِ الصُّوَرَ؛ أُولَئِكِ شِرَارُ الْخَلْقِ عِنْدَ اللهِ".
ولهما عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: لَمَّا نُزِلَ بِرَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم طَفِقَ يَطْرَحُ خَمِيصَةً لَهُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ فَإِذَا اغْتَمَّ كَشَفَهَا عَنْ وَجْهِهِ فَقَالَ - وَهُوَ كَذَلِكَ-: "لَعْنَةُ اللهِ عَلَى الْيَهُودِ وَالنَّصَارَى اتَّخَذُوا قُبُورَ أَنْبِيَائِهِمْ مَسَاجِدَ؛ يُحَذِّرُ مِثْلَ مَا صَنَعُوا" ، ولولا ذلك أُبرز قبره، غير أنه خشي أن يتخذ مسجدًا. وفي صحيح مسلم: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أَلا وَإِنَّ مَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ كَانُوا يَتَّخِذُونَ قُبُورَ أَنْبِيَائِهِمْ وَصَالِحِيهِمْ مَسَاجِدَ، أَلا فَلا تَتَّخِذُوا الْقُبُورَ مَسَاجِدَ، إِنِّي أَنْهَاكُمْ عَنْ ذَلِكَ".
وروى مالك في الموطأ: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "اللَّهُمَّ لا تَجْعَلْ قَبْرِي وَثَنًا يُعْبَدُ، اشْتَدَّ غَضَبُ اللهِ عَلَى قَوْمٍ اتَّخَذُوا قُبُورَ أَنْبِيَائِهِمْ مَسَاجِدَ" ، وروى أبوداود في سننه: عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا تَجْعَلُوا بُيُوتَكُمْ قُبُورًا، وَلا تَجْعَلُوا قَبْرِي عِيدًا، وَصَلُّوا عَلَيَّ فَإِنَّ صَلاتَكُمْ تَبْلُغُنِي حَيْثُ كُنْتُمْ".
فأمر صلى الله عليه وسلم بالصلاة عليه حيثما كنا، وأخبر أن صلاتنا تبلغه أينما كنا حين صلاتنا عليه؛ دون أن يكون أمامنا قبره أو صورة قبره، فإحداث تلك الصور ووضعها في المساجد من البدع المنكرة التي تفضي إلى الشرك والعياذ بالله. فيجب على علماء المسلمين أن ينكروا ذلك على فاعليه، وعلى أولي الأمر والشأن أن يزيلوا صورة القبور من المساجد؛ قضاء على الفتنة وحماية لحمى التوحيد.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم...انتهى كلام اللجنة..

وإن كانت الفتوى هنا مدارها على تعليق صورة قبر نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في مسجد ما، إلا أن الحكم ينساق أصوليا إلى نشر صورة قبره أوقبر غيره من الأنبياء في أي مكان كان.
وذلك لما سبق إيراده من أدلة، ولأن هذه القبور مكذوبة نسبتها للأنبياء عليهم السلام ونشر الكذب حرام.
والله أعلم.
والحمدلله رب العالمين...

----------


## عبدالله السني

الأخ الكريم والفاضل (محب الإمام ابن تيمية) جزاك الله خيراً على المشاركة النافعة ..

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ..

----------


## عبدالله السني

صحة حديث: "حصنوا أموالكم بالزكاة، وداووا مرضاكم بالصدقة، وأعدوا للبلاء الدعاء" // وقال الألباني : ضعيف جدا .

السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ياشيخ الله يجزاك خير 
اردت التأكد من صحة هذا الحديث 

{ حصنوا أموالكم بالزكاة، وداووا مرضاكم بالصدقة، وأعدوا للبلاء الدعاء.}

وشآكره لك ..
وجزآك الله خيراً

الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا . 

قال عنه الهيثمي : رواه الطبراني في الأوسط والكبير ، وفيه موسى بن عمير الكوفي وهو متروك .

وقال الألباني : ضعيف جدا . 

وصحّ منه : " داووا مرضاكم بالصدقة " . رواه الطبراني والبيهقي . وصححه الألباني .

وفي الحديث الآخر : لا يَرُدُّ الْقَضَاءَ إِلاَّ الدُّعَاءُ ، وَلا يَزِيدُ فِي الْعُمْرِ إِلاَّ الْبِرُّ . رواه الترمذي ، وقال الألباني : حَسَن .
ورواه الإمام أحمد وابن ماجه من حديث ثوبان رضي الله عنه .

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=17750

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

جزاكم الله خيـرًا ،، وباركَ الله فيـكم ،،

----------


## أبو عبد الله النجدي

جزاك الله خيراً أخي عبد الله السني على هذا الجهد المبارك 
جعله الله في موازين حسناتك ، وغفر لنا ولك .

----------


## عبدالله السني

الاخوة الأفاضل (ربوع الاسـلام) و (أبو عبد الله النجدي) بارك الله فيكم ..
ونفع الله بكم .. وجزاكم الله خيراً ..

----------


## عبدالله السني

كان جبريل إذا قدم أبو بكر على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يحادثه يقوم إجلالا للصديق دون غيره // هذه حكاية باطلة ! تُروى من غير زِمام ولا خِطام !

السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شيخنا الفاضل ماصحة هذه الرواية 

جبريل يسجد مهابة من أبي بكر

حدث عالم الأمة الشيخ يوسف الفيشي المالكي قال : كان جبريل إذا قدم أبو بكر على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يحادثه يقوم إجلالا للصديق دون غيره ، فسأله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك ؟ فقال جبريل : أبو بكر له علي مشيخة في الأزل ، وما ذاك إلا إن الله تعالى لما أمر الملائكة بالسجود لآدم حدثتني نفسي بما طرد به إبليس فحين قال الله تعالى : اسجدوا. 
رأيت قبة عظيمة عليها مكتوب أبو بكر أبو بكر. 
مرارا وهو يقول. 
اسجد. 
فسجدت من هيبة أبي بكر فكان ما كان. 
ذكره العبيدي المالكي في عمدة التحقيق هامش روض الرياحين ص 111 فقال : وحدثني أيضا شيخنا الأستاذ محمد زين العابدين البكري بما يقارب ما قاله الفيشي و سمعتها من غالب مشايخنا بالأزهر. 


وجزاكم الله خير

الجواب : 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا . 

هذه حكاية باطلة ! تُروى من غير زِمام ولا خِطام !
والفيشي توفي بعد الألف مِن الهجرة !

ولا يصح أن يُقال مثل ذلك لا في حقّ جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ولا في حقّ أبي بكر رضي الله عنه . 

وهذا غلوّ مذموم . وهو يُشبه غلوّ الرافضة في عليّ رضي الله عنه . 

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=18289

----------


## عبدالله السني

"خطب عمر بن الخطاب ام كلثوم بنت ابي بكر رضي الله عنهم جميعا وكانت ام كلثوم صغيرة فارسل عمر الى عائشة فقالت الامر اليك" // القصة لا تصِحّ

السؤال:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حفظكم الله شيخنا الكريم وزادكم علما
اردت التاكد من صحة هذه القصة وقد قرأتها في كتيب 

{ حين كان خليفة خطب عمر بن الخطاب ام كلثوم بنت ابي بكر رضي الله عنهم جميعا وكانت ام كلثوم صغيرة فارسل عمر الى عائشة فقالت الامر اليك فلما ذكرت عائشة ذلك لام كلثومقالت لا حاجة لي فيهفقالت عائشة اترغبين عن امير المؤمنين ؟قالت نعم انه خشن العيش شديدعلى النساء .
وتحرجت عائشة رضي الله عنها من اخبار عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه برد اختها ام كلثوم فارسلت الى المغيرة بن شعبة واخبرته بما كان فقال انا اكفيك اي انه يتولى اخبار عمر رضي الله عنه بما لا يسبب الحرج لعائشة واسماء رضي الله عنهما .
ذهب المغيرة بن شعبة الى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما فقال له بلغني انك خطبت ام كلثوم بنت ابي بكر ؟ قال نعم ...افرغبت بها عني ام رغبت بي غنها ؟ قال لا واحدة منهما ولكنها حدثة " صغيرة السن" نشات تحت كنف خليفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في لين ورفقوفيك غلظة ونحن نهابك وما نقدر ان نردك عن خلق من اخلاقك فكيف ان خالفتك رفي شيء فسطوت " قهرت " بها ؟! كنت "إن فعل هذا " قد خلفت أبا بكر في ولده بغير ما يحق لك !فقال كيف لي بعائشة وقد كلمتها ؟ قال انا لك بها وأدلك على خير لك منها ... أم كلثوم بنت على من فاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تتعلق منها بسبب "اي نسب " من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . }

وجزاكَ الله عنا خير الجزاء 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الجواب : 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
آمين ، ولك بمثل ما دعوت . 

القصة لا تصِحّ لسببين : 

السبب الأول : صِغر أم كلثوم بنت أبي بكر ، فإنها وُلِدَت بعد وفاة أبيها . 
قال ابن عبد البر في ترجمة " حبيبة بنت خارجة " : زوجة أبي بكر الصديق هي بنت خارجة التي قال فيها أبو بكر في مرضه الذي مات منه ، إن ذا بطن بنت خارجة قد ألقي في خلدي أنها جارية ، فكانت كذلك جارية ، وُلِدَت بعد موته فَسَمّتْهَا عائشة : أم كلثوم ، ثم تزوجها طلحة بن عبيد الله فولدت له زكريا وعائشة ابني طلحة هذا قول أهل النسب .
ثم ذَكَر ابن عبد البر القصة بشيء مِن الاختلاف . 

وخلافة عمر رضي الله عنه عشر سنين ، فتكون أم كلثوم بنت أبي بكر صغيرة في خلافة عمر رضي الله عنه ، إلاّ أن كان ذلك في آخر خلافة عمر رضي الله عنه فيُحتَمل تزويج الصغيرة . 

السبب الثاني : أن خُطبة عمر رضي الله عنه لأم كلثوم بنت عليّ رضي الله عنها وعن أبيها كان ابتداء مِن عُمر رضي الله عنه رغبة في النسب الشريف . 
وقصة خطبة عمر رضي الله عنه لأم كلثوم بنت عليّ رضي الله عنها وعن أبيها قصة صحيحة مشهورة . 

وسبق : 
خِطبة عمر رضي الله عنه لأم كلثوم بنت عليّ رضي الله عنهما 
http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=6385

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=18440

----------


## أبو قتادة العماني

أسأل الله عزوجل أن يجزيك خير الجزاء
وغفر الله لك ولوالديك
وزادك الله حرصا وعلما

----------


## عبدالله السني

> أسأل الله عزوجل أن يجزيك خير الجزاء
> 
> وغفر الله لك ولوالديك
> 
> وزادك الله حرصا وعلما


 حياك الله وبياك أخي العزيز (أبو قتادة العماني) وبارك فيك ونفع بك ..

آمين .. 

وأسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد في الدنيا والآخرة ..

انه على كل شيء قدير .. والحمدلله رب العالمين ..

----------


## عبدالله السني

وخرج من بطن أمه معتمداً على يده الشريفة // لا يصح أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام وُلِد كذلك
السؤال:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظكم الله 

احد الأخوة الأفاضل احسبه ولا ازكيه كتب هذه الكلمات واردت راي فضيلتك بصحة ما تحته خط منها 

اقتباس:
حبيبي محمد الصادق الأمين

هذا هو الإلهام أخذ يجري كما تجري الوديانِ في محمد الصادق الأمين

ذلك النبي الأمي الذي عجز الشعراء في وصفه على مر الأيام والقرون

ذلك الحبيب الذي يوم حملت به أمة لم تشكو عناء الحمل بل يوم حملت به

أضاء منها نور رأت منه قصور الشام ويوم حان ملده الشريف

الذي أنار لنا الكون وخرج من بطن أمه معتمداً على يده الشريفة

على الأرض وينضر إلى السماء ورافع سبابته كالمسبِّح بأبي وأمي هو

كان مع عمه في رحلتٍ وأتى بعير جافلاً لما وقف الحبيب أمامه أناخَ لهُ

وهز رأسه له وأتى لشجرة ليستظل بها فردت له جذوعها كل ذلك قبل الوحي

وهو الصادق الأمين المؤيد بجبريل أحبه أكثر من نفسي وكل ما أملك

له فداء أرقُّ قلبٍ وإنسانٍ في الوجود هو وكل صفات الكمال والجمال فيه

ومن يقول غير ذلك فإنَّ سيفيَ بتار له ولكل ظالم غدَّار لاوالله لا نامت

أعين الجبناء ولا أُغمدت سيوف لنصرته ولا جماجم دفاع عنه ولاعن الدين

والمسلمين ولاعن مقدسات المسلمين وكل حق سليب إنه نِعم المولى ونعم

النصير

أنا غيور وهذه الكلمات المتواضعات كتبها عن نفسي وأمة المليار مسلم 
نفع الله بك وجزاك عنا وعن الإسلام خيرا 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا . 

لا يصح أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام وُلِد كذلك ، وهو مروي في كُتب السِّيَر ، ولا يصح . 
و لا يصحّ أنه خَرَج مِن أمه نور .. 
وإنما الذي ثبت أنها رأت رؤيا .. وفَرْق بين الرؤيا وظهور النور حقيقة . 

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : إني عبد الله في أم الكتاب لخاتم النبيين وإن آدم لَمُنْجَدِل في طينته ، وسأنبئكم بتأويل ذلك ؛ دعوة أبي إبراهيم ، وبِشارة عيسى قومه ، ورؤيا أمي التي رأت أنه خَرَج منها نور أضاءت له قصور الشام . رواه الإمام أحمد .
وحسنه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والألباني ، وقال الأرنؤوط : صحيح لغيره . 

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=19159

----------


## عبدالله السني

" أعطى لاخاك سبعين عذر " وتنسب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم // هذا ليس بِحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل هو يُروى عن عمر رضي الله عنه 

السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شيخنا الحبيب اندرج على السنة الناس مقولة " أعطى لاخاك سبعين عذر " وتنسب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

فهل هي بالفعل حديث عن النبي، حيث أني بحثت عنها ولم اجدها ؟؟ جزاك الله خيرا ، ورفع قدرك ، وأثابك الخير في الدارين ، وجعلك من السعداء ، والحقك برمضان وجعلك من عتقائه من النار في هذا الشهر الكريم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاك الله خيرا

هذا ليس بِحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل هو يُروى عن عمر رضي الله عنه . 

فقد روى البيهقي في " شُعب الإيمان " وابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " عن عمر رضي الله عنه أنه قال : لا تُظنن بِكلمة خَرَجَت مِن أخيك سُوءا تَجِد لها في الخير مَحْمَلاً ، وَضَع أمْر أخيك على أحسنه حتى يأتيك منه ما يَغلبك . 

ويُروَى عن غيره . 

روى البيهقي في " شُعب الإيمان " عن محمد بن سيرين قال : إذا بلغك عن أخيك شيء فالْتَمِس له عذرا ، فإن لم تجد له عذرا ، فَقُل : له عذر !

وروى عن جعفر بن محمد أنه قال : إذا بلغك عن أخيك الشيء تُنْكِره فالْتَمِس له عُذْرا واحِدًا إلى سبعين عُذْرًا ، فإن أصبته و إلاَّ قُل لَعل له عذرا لا أعرفه . 

وروى عن حمدون القصَّار أنه قال : إذا زلّ أخٌ مِن إخوانكم فاطلبوا له سبعين عذرا ، فإن لم تَقبله قلوبكم فاعلموا أن الْمَعِيب أنفسكم حيث ظَهَر لِمُسْلِم سَبعين عُذرا فلم يقبله . 

والله تعالى أعلم .

المجيب فضيلة الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد
http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=19703

----------


## عبدالله السني

يا عائشة ، إذا جاء التمر فهنيئني // حديث منكرٌ باطلٌ

السؤال :

ما صحة حديث: (يا عائشة ، إذا جاء التمر فهنيئني ) ؟‏

الجواب :

حديث منكرٌ باطلٌ

أخرجه البزار (2880) ، وابنُ حبان في ( المجروحين ) (1/ 268) ، وابنُ عدي في ( الكامل ) (2 / 779 ، 780) ، ‏وأبو بكر الشافعي في ( الغيلانيات ) ( ج9 / ق 258 / 1) ، والخطيب في ( تاريخه ) ( 5 / 107) ، وابنُ الجوزي في ( ‏الموضوعات ) (3 / 27) من طريق محمد بن موسى الحرشي ، ثنا حسان بن سياه ، عن ثابت ، عن أنس مرفوعًا به .‏

قال البزار : ( لا نعلم رواه إلا حسان ، وقد روى حسان بن سياه عن ثابت ، عن أنسٍ غير حديث لم يتابع عليه ) .‏

وقال ابنُ عدي : ( وهذا الحديث لا أعلم يرويه عن ثابت غير حسان ) .‏

ونقل ابن الجوزي عن الدارقطني قال : ( تفرَّد به حسان عن ثابت ) .‏

قُلْتُ : وهو متروك ، وقد ختم ابنُ عدي ترجمته بقوله : ( وحسان بن سياه له أحاديث غير ما ذكرتُ ، وعامتها لا ‏يتابعه غيره عليه ، والضعف يتبين على رواياته وحديثه ) .‏

وقال ابن حبان : ( منكر الحديث جدًّا ، يأتي عن الثقات بما لا يشبه حديث الأثبات ، لا يجوز الاحتجاج به إذا ‏انفرد لما ظهر من خطئه في روايته على ظهور الصلاح منه ) . والله أعلم . ‏

والحمد لله رب العالمين ، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمدٍ ‏


فضيلة الشيخ العلامة المحدث / ابي اسحاق الحويني حفظه الله
http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=19962

----------


## عبدالله السني

رمضان الخير والجنة // هذا مِن الأحاديث الموضوعة المكذوبة


السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله حفظكم الله ياشيخنا اريد ان اعرف صحة هذا الحديث بارك الله فيكم  
حدثنا محمد بن ابراهيم قال حدثنا أحمد بن حيويه الجرجاني المذكر قال حدثنا أبو إسحاق ابراهيم بن بلال قال حدثنا أبو محمد قال حدثنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن كرام قال حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الله قال حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة قال حدثنا معاوية بن أبي إسحاق عن سعيد بن جبير قال : سألت ابن عباس ما لمن صام رمضان وعرف حقه ؟ قال تهيأ يابن جبير حتى احدثك بما لم تسمع اذناك ولم يمر على قلبك فرغ نفسك لما سألتني عنه فما أردته إلا علم الاولين والآخرين ، قال سعيد بن جبير فخرجت من عنده فتهيأت له من الغد فبكرت إليه من طلوع الفجر فصليت الفجر ثم ذكر الحديث فحول وجهه إلي فقال إسمع منى ما أقول سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله يقول : لو علمتم مالكم في رمضان لزدتم لله شكرا 
إذا كان أول ليلة منه غفر الله لامتي الذنوب كلها سرها وعلانيتها ورفع لكم ألفي ألف درجة وبنى لكم خمسين مدينة وكتب الله لكم يوم الثاني بكل خطوة تخطونها في ذلك اليوم عبادة سنة وثواب نبي وكتب لكم صوم سنة وأعطاكم الله يوم الثالث بكل شعره على أبدانكم قبة في الفردوس من درة بيضاء في أعلاها إثنى عشر ألف بيت من النور في كل بيت ألف سرير على كل سرير حوراء يدخل عليكم كل يوم ألف ملك مع كل ملك هدية وأعطاكم الله يوم الرابع في جنة الخلد سبعين ألف قصر في كل قصر سبعون ألف بيت في كل بيت خمسون ألف سرير على كل سرير حوراء ومع كل حوراء ألف وصيفة خمار إحداهن خير من الدنيا وما فيها ، وأعطاكم الله يوم الخامس في جنة المأوى ألف مدينة في كل مدينة سبعون ألف بيت في كل بيت سبعون ألف مائدة على كل مائدة سبعون ألف قصعة في كل قصعة ستون ألف لون من الطعام لا يشبه بعضه بعضا واعطاكم الله يوم السادس في دار السلام مائة ألف مدينة في كل مدينة مائة ألف دار في كل دار مائة ألف بيت في كل بيت مائة ألف سرير من ذهب طول كل سرير ألفا ذراع على كل سرير زوجة من الحور العين عليها ثلاثون ألف ذوابة منسوجة بالدر والياقوت تحمل كل ذوابة مائة جارية وأعطاكم الله يوم السابع في جنة النعيم ثواب أربعين ألف شهيد وأربعين ألف صديق وأعطاكم الله يوم الثامن مثل عمل ستين ألف عابد وستين ألف زاهد وأعطاكم الله يوم التاسع ما يعطي ألف عالم وألف معتكف وألف مرابط ، وأعطاكم الله يوم العاشر قضاء سبعين ألف حاجة ويستغفر لكم الشمس والقمر والنجوم والدواب والطير والسباع وكل حجر ومدر وكل رطب ويابس والحيتان في البحار والاوراق على الاشجار وكتب الله لكم يوم حادي عشر ثواب أربع حجات وأربع عمرات كل حجة مع نبي من الانبياء وكل عمرة مع صديق أو شهيد وجعل الله لكم يوم ثاني عشر ان يبدل الله سيأتكم حسنات ويجعل حسناتكم أضعاف ويكتب لكم بكل حسنة ألف ألف حسنة وكتب الله لكم يوم ثالث عشر مثل عبادة أهل مكة والمدينة وأعطاكم الله بكل حجر ومدر مابين مكة والمدينة شفاعة ويوم رابع عشر فكأنما لقيتم آدم ونوحا وبعدهما إبراهيم وموسى وعيسى وبعدهم داود وسليمان وكأنما عبدتم الله مع كل نبي مأتي سنة وقضى لكم يوم خامس عشر كل حاجة من حوائج الدنيا والآخرة وأعطاكم الله ما أعطى أيوب واستجاب الله دعائكم واستغفر لكم حملة العرش وأعطاكم الله يوم القيامة أربعين نورا عشرة عن يمينكم وعشرة عن يساركم وعشرة أمامكم وعشرة خلفكم ، وأعطاكم الله يوم سادس عشر إذا خرجتم من القبر ستين حلة تلبسونها وناقة تركبونها وبعث الله اليكم غمامة تظلكم من حر ذلك اليوم وإذا كان يوم سابع عشر يقول الله عز وجل اني قد غفرت لهم ولآبائهم ورفعت عنهم شدايد يوم القيامة وإذا كان يوم ثامن عشر أمر الله تبارك وتعالى جبرئيل وميكائيل واسرافيل وحملة العرش والكرسي والكروبين ان يستغفروا لامة محمد صلى الله عليه وآله إلى السنة القابلة وأعطاكم الله يوم القيامة ثواب البدريين ، وإذا كان يوم التاسع عشر لم يبق ملك في السموات والارض إلا استأذنوا ربهم في زيارة قبوركم كل يوم ومع كل ملك هدية وشراب فإذا تم لكم عشرون يوما بعث الله اليكم سبعين ألف ملك يحفظونكم من كل شيطان رجيم وكتب الله لكم بكل يوم صمتم صوم مائة سنة وجعل بينكم وبين النار خندقا وأعطاكم ثواب من قرأ التوراة والانجيل والزبور والفرقان وكتب الله لكم بكل ريشة على جبرئيل عليه السلام عبادة سنة وأعطاكم ثواب تسبيح العرش والكرسي وزوجكم بكل آية في القرآن ألف حوراء ويوم أحد وعشرين يوسع الله عليكم القبر ألف فرسخ ويرفع عنكم الظلمة والوحشة ويجعل قبوركم قبور الشهداء ويجعل وجوهكم كوجه يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما السلام ، ويوم اثنين وعشرين يبعث الله اليكم ملك الموت كما يبعث إلى الانبياء عليهم السلام ورفع عنكم هول منكر ونكير ويدفع عنكم هم الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة ، ويوم ثالث وعشرين تمرون على الصراط مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وكأنما أشبعتم كل يتيم في أمتي وكسوتم كل عريان 
من أمتي ، ويوم رابع وعشرين لا تخرجون من الدنيا حتى يرى كل واحد منكم مكانه في الجنة ويعطي كل واحد منكم ثواب ألف مريض وألف غريب خرجوا في طاعة الله وأعطاكم الله ثواب عتق ألف رقبة من ولد إسماعيل عليه السلام ويوم خامس وعشرين بنى الله لكم تحت العرش ألف قبة خضراء على رأس كل قبة خيمة من نور . يقول الله تبارك وتعالى : يا أمة أحمد أنا ربكم وأنتم عبيدي وإمائي استظلوا بظل عرشي في هذه القباب وكلوا واشربوا هنيئا فلا خوف عليكم ولا انتم تحزنون ، يا أمة محمد وعزتي وجلالي لا بعثنكم إلى الجنة يتعجب منكم الاولون والآخرون ولا توجن كل واحد منكم بألف تاج من نور ولا ركبن كل واحد منكم على ناقة خلقت من نور زمامها من نور في ذلك الزمام ألف حلقة من ذهب وفي كل حلقة قائم عليها ملك من الملائكة بيد كل ملك عمود من نور حتى يدخل الجنة بغير حساب ، وإذا كان يوم سادس وعشرين ينظر الله اليكم بالرحمة فيغفر لكم الذنوب كلها إلا الدماء والاموال وقدس بينكم كل يوم سبعين مرة من الغيبة والكذب والبهتان ، وإذا كان يوم سابع وعشرين فكأنما نصرتم كل مؤمن ومؤمنة وكسوتم سبعين ألف عاري وخدمتم ألف مرابط وكأنما قرأتم كل كتاب أنزل الله على أنبيائه ، ويوم ثامن وعشرين جعل الله لكم في جنة الخلد مائة ألف مدينة من نور وأعطاكم الله في جنة المأوى مائة ألف قصر من فضة وأعطاكم الله في جنة النعيم مائة ألف دار من عنبر أشهب وأعطاكم الله في جنة الفردوس مائة ألف مدينة في كل مدينة ألف حجرة وأعطاكم الله في جنة النعيم مائة ألف منبر من مسك في جوف كل منبر ألف بيت من زعفران في كل بيت ألف سرير من در وياقوت على كل سرير زوجة من الحور العين وإذا كان يوم تاسع وعشرين أعطاكم الله ألف ألف محلة في جوف كل محلة قبة بيضاء في كل قبة سرير من كافور أبيض على ذلك السرير ألف فراش من السندس الاخضر فوق كل فراش حوراء عليها سبعون ألف حلة وعلى رأسها ثمانون ألف ذوابة وكل ذوابة مكللة بالدر والياقوت فإذا تم ثلاثون يوما كتب الله لكم بكل يوم مر عليكم ثواب ألف شهيد وألف صديق وكتب الله لكم عبادة خمسين سنة وكتب الله لكم بكل يوم صوم ألفي يوم ورفع لكم بعدد ما أنبت النيل درجات وكتب لكم براءة من النار وجوازا على الصراط وأمانا من العذاب وللجنة باب يقال له الريان لا يفتح ذلك إلى يوم القيامة ثم يفتح للصائمين والصائمات من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وآله ثم ينادي رضوان خازن الجنة يا أمة محمد هلموا إلى الريان فتدخل أمتي من ذلك الباب إلى الجنة فمن لم يغفر له في شهر رمضان ففي أي شهر يغفر له ؟ ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبارك الله فيك . 

هذا مِن الأحاديث الموضوعة المكذوبة . ومدار إسناده على محمد بن كَرَّام . قال عنه ابن الجوزي : يجب ترك حديثه .

وقال عنه الذهبي : أكثر عن الجويباري ومحمد بن تميم السعدي ، وكانا ساقطين . قال ابن حبان : خُذِل حتى الْتَقَط مِن المذاهب أرداها ، ومِن الأحاديث أوهاها . 

وقال أبو العباس السراج : شَهِدت البخاري ودُفِع إليه كتاب مِن ابن كرام يسأله عن أحاديث منها الزهري عن سالم عن أبيه يرفعه : الايمان لا يزيد ولا ينقص . فكتب أبو عبد الله على ظهر كتابه : مَن حَدَّث بهذا استوجب الضرب الشديد ، والحبس الطويل . 

وقال ابن حجر : ساقط الحديث على بدعته . 

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=20059

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث: "إذا رأيت الأسد فكبر ثلاثًا وقل أعوذ بالله من شر ما أخاف وأحاذر" و "إذا أكلت فابدأ بالملح تشف من سبعين داءً." و "من قرأ سورة «يس» نال عشر بركات" // أن هذه الأحاديث الثلاثة هي في حقيقتها حديثٌ واحدٌ، لكنه باطلٌ موضوعٌ.

السؤال:
ما صحة هذه الاحاديث: 
1- إذا رأيت الأسد فكبر ثلاثًا وقل أعوذ بالله من شر ما أخاف وأحاذر. 
2- إذا أكلت فابدأ بالملح تشف من سبعين داءً. 
3- من قرأ سورة «يس» نال عشر بركات 

الجواب:أن هذه الأحاديث الثلاثة هي في حقيقتها حديثٌ واحدٌ، لكنه باطلٌ موضوعٌ. 
أخرجه الحارث بن أبي أسامة في «المسند» (469- زوائد ) قال: حدثنا عبد الرحيم بن واقد، ثنا حماد بن عمرو، عن السري بن خالد بن شداد، عن جعفر بن محمد، عن أبيه، عن جده، عن عليّ أنه قال: قال لي رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم: «يا عليُّ، إذا توضأت فقل: بسم الله، اللهم إني أسألك تمام الوضوء، وتمام الصلاة، وتمام رضوانك، وتمام مغفرتك، فهذه زكاة الوضوء، وإذا أكلت فابدأ بالملح واختم بالملح؛ فإن في الملح شفاء من سبعين داء، أولها الجذام والجنون والبرص، ووجع الأضراس ووجع الحلق، ووجع البصر، ويا علي كل الزيت، وادهن بالزيت فإنه من ادهن بالزيت لم يقربه الشيطان أربعين ليلة، ويا علي لا تستقبل الشمس فإن استقبالها داء، واستدبارها دواء، ولا تجامع امرأتك في نصف الشهر، ولا عند غرة الهلال، أما رأيت المجانين يصرعون فيها كثيرًا، يا علي إذا رأيت الأسد فكبر ثلاثًا تقول: اللهُ أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أعز من كل شيء وأكبر أعوذ بالله من شر ما أخاف وأحاذر فإنك تكفى شره إن شاء الله، وإذا هر الكلب عليك فقل: {يَا مَعْشَرَ الجِنِّ وَالإِنسِ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَن تَنفُذُوا مِنْ أَقْطَارِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ فَانفُذُوا لاَ تَنفُذُونَ إِلاَّ بِسُلْطَانٍ}، يا علي إذا كنت صائمًا في شهر رمضان فقل بعد إفطارك: اللهم لك صمت وعليك توكلت وعلى رزقك أفطرت يُكتب لك مثل من كان صائمًا من غير أن ينتقص من أجورهم شيئًا، يا عليّ واقرأ سورة «يس» فإن في «يس» عشر بركات ما قرأها جائع إلا شبع، ولا ظمآن إلا روي، ولا عارٍ إلا كسي ولا عزب إلا تزوج، ولا خائف إلا أمن، ولا مسجون إلا خرج، ولا مسافر إلا أعين على سفره، ولا من ضلت له ضالة إلا وجدها، ولا مريض إلا برئ، ولا قرئت عند ميت إلا خفف عنه». 
وهذا إسنادٌ ساقطٌ، مسلسلٌ بالمجروحين،فشيخ الحارث بن أبي أسامة، قال الخطيب في «تاريخه» (11/85): «في حديثه مناكير، لأنها عن ضعفاء ومجاهيل»، وقد يفهم من هذا القول أن العهدة على من فوقه، وحماد بن عمرو النصيبي كذبه الجوزجاني، وقال ابن حبان: «كان يضع الحديث وضعًا». ووهاه أبو زرعة. وتركه النسائي. وقال البخاريُّ: «منكرُ الحديث». والسُّري بنُ خالد قال الأزدي: «لا يحتج به». وقال الذهبي في «الميزان» (2/117): «لا يعرفُ»، وترجمه ابنُ أبي حاتم (2/1/284) ولم يذكر فيه جرحًا ولا تعديلاً، وكأن هذا إسناد نسخه إلى جعفر الصادق، فقد روى الحارث بن أبي أسامة بهذا الإسناد عن جعفر بن محمد جملة من الأحاديث. وقد أورد ابن الجوزي في «الموضوعات» (2/289) من وجهٍ آخر بعض هذا الحديث ثم قال: «هذا حديث لا يصح عن رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم، والمتهمُ به عبد الله بن أحمد بن عامر أو أبوه، فإنهما يرويان نسخةً عن أهل البيت كلُّها موضوعة». 
والحمد لله رب العالمين 
الشيخ ابي اسحاق الحويني
http://www.alheweny.org/new/play.php?catsmktba=1283

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث : "من حج البيت ولم يزرني فقد جفاني" // وهو حديث ضعيف، بل قيل عنه: إنه موضوع، أي: مكذوب 
*السؤال:*
ما صحة حديث: ((من حج البيت ولم يزرني فقد جفاني))؟
أرجو الإفادة عن صحة الأحاديث الآتية:الأول: ((من حج البيت ولم يزرني فقد جفاني)). الثاني: ((من زارني بعد موتي فكأنما زارني في حياتي)). الثالث: ((من زارني بالمدينة محتسباً كنت له شفيعاً شهيداً يوم القيامة))؛ لأنها وردت في بعض الكتب وحصل منها إشكال واختلف فيها على رأيين أحدهما يؤيد هذه الأحاديث، والثاني لا يؤيدها. 
الجواب:
أما الحديث الأول:
فقد رواه ابن عدي والدار قطني من طريق عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بلفظ: ((من حج ولم يزرني فقد جفاني))، وهو حديث ضعيف، بل قيل عنه: إنه موضوع، أي: مكذوب، وذلك أن في سنده محمد بن النعمان بن بشبل الباهلي عن أبيه وكلاهما ضعيف جداً، وقال الدار قطني: الطعن في هذا الحديث على ابن النعمان لا النعمان، وروى هذا الحديث البزار أيضاً وفي إسناده إبراهيم الغفاري وهو ضعيف، ورواه البيهقي عن عمر، وقال: إسناده مجهول.
أما الحديث الثاني: 
فقد أخرجه الدار قطني عن رجل من آل حاطب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا اللفظ، وفي إسناده الرجل المجهول، ورواه أبو يعلى في مسنده، وابن عدي في كامله، وفي إسناده حفص بن داود، وهو ضعيف الحديث.
أما الحديث الثالث: 
فقد رواه ابن أبي الدنيا عن طريق أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا اللفظ، وفي إسناده سليمان بن زيد الكعبي وهو ضعيف الحديث، ورواه أبو داود الطيالسي من طريق عمر، وفي إسناده مجهول.
هذا وقد وردت أحاديث صحيحة للعبرة والاتعاظ والدعاء للميت. أما الأحاديث الواردة في زيارة قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خاصة فكلها ضعيفة، بل قيل: إنها موضوعة.
فمن رغب في زيارة القبور أو في زيارة قبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم زيارة شرعية للعبرة والاتعاظ والدعاء للميت والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والترضي عن صاحبيه دون أن يشد الرحال، أو ينشئ سفراً لذلك فزيارته مشروعة ويرجى له فيها الأجر.
ومن شد لها الرحال أو أنشأ لها سفراً فذلك لا يجوز؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لا تتخذوا قبري عيداً، ولا بيوتكم قبوراً، وصلوا عليَّ فإن تسليمكم يبلغني أينما كنتم)) رواه محمد بن عبد الواحد المقدسي في المختارة، والله أعلم.

نشر في كتاب فتاوى إسلامية من إعداد محمد المسند ج4 ص100. - مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة المجلد السادس والعشرون. 

الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/3500

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث : "العمل عبادة" // الحديث لا أصل له
السؤال:
ما صحة حديث: "العمل عبادة" ؟

الجواب:
ولعل مستند هذا القول هو ما يتداوله العوام من أن رجلاً كان يتعبد فى المسجد ليل نهار وله أخ ينفق عليه ، فرآه النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له : من ينفق عليك ؟ قال : أخى . قال : أخوك أعبد منك وهذا باطل لا أصل له فى شىء من كتب السنة المعتبرة بل يبطله ما أخرجه الترمذى ( 2345 ) ، والحاكم ( 10/93 – 94 ) ، والسهمى فى " تاريخ جرجان " ( 542 ) ، وابن عبد البر فى " جامع العلم " ( 1/59 ) من طريق حماد بن سلمة ، عن ثابت عن أنس قال : كان أخوان على عهد النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فكان أحدهما يأتى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم والأخر يحترف – يعنى يعمل – فشكى المحترف أخاه إلى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له : " لعلك ترزق به " قال الترمذى : " حسن صحيح " وقال الحاكم : " صحيح من شرط مسلم ورواته عن آخرهم أثبات ثقات " ووافقه الذهبى وهو كما قالوا وليس فى هذا الحديث أيضاً ما يتكئ عليه العاطلون ، فقد تتابعت الأحاديث فى الحض على العمل والنهى عن السؤال ، وبيان عدم التعارض بين الأحاديث يحتاج إلى مقام آخر وأخرج البخارى فى " التاريخ الكبير " ( 4/1/181 ) ، ويعقوب بن سفيان فى " المعرفة " ( 1/311 ) ، والطبرانى فى " الكبير " ( ج19/رقم 63 ) ، وأبو نعيم فى " الحلية " ( 3/125 ) والبيهقى (10/194 – 195 ) من طريق بكر بن بشر العسقلانى ، ثنا عبد الحميد بن سوار ، عن إياس بن معاوية عن أبيه عن جده وساق حديثاً فيه : " والعمل من الإيمان " لكنه ضعيف وبكر بن بشير مجهول كما قال الذهبى فى الميزان ، وعبد الحميد بن سوار ضعيف وبه أعله الهيثمى فى " المجمع " ( 8/27 ) ولو صح لم يكن فيه دليل للحديث المسئول عنه ، لأن المقصود منه أن الأعمال التى هى كالصلاة والزكاة وغيرها من تمام الإيمان وفيه رد على المرجئة الذين لا يعتبرون الأعمال داخلة فى الإيمان . وهناك تنبيه وهو أن المسلم لو عمل أى عمل مباح واقترنت به نية الزلفى إلى الله تعالى فإنه يدخل فى جنس العبادة ، فلو ذهب لعمله وفى نيته أنه يستعف به ويؤدى ما أوجبه الله عليه من النفقة على زوجته وأولاده كان بذلك عابداً لله لأنه لو قصر فى ذلك حتى ضيعهم أثم به ، وقد صح عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " كفى بالمرء إثماً أن يحبس عمن يملك قوته " أخرجه مسلم وغيره . والله أعلم 

الشيخ ابي اسحاق الحويني
http://www.alheweny.org/new/play.php?catsmktba=160

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما صحة قول السيدة عائشة: ما رأيت عورة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قط ولا رآه مني )؟ // حديث منكر

السؤال :
ما صحة قول السيدة عائشة: ما رأيت عورة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قط ولا رآه مني )؟
الجواب:
*حديث منكر* 
*أخرجه ابن المقري في ( مجمعه ) (ق 1 / 63) ، وابن عدي في ( الكامل) ( 2/ 479) ، والطبراني في ( الأوسط ) (ج3/ رقم 2218) ، وفي ( الصغير ) (10 / 53) ، وأبو نعيم في ( الحلية ) (7 / 100 ، 8 / 247) من طريق بركة بن محمد الحلبي ثنا يوسف بن أسباط ثنا الثوري عن محمد بن جحادة عن قتادة عن أنس عن عائشة قالت : ما رأيت عورة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم … الخ*  
*قال الطبراني : لم يروه عن الثوري إلا يوسف بن أسباط ، تفرد به بركة بن محمد* 
*قلت : ولا بركة فيه ، فإنه كذاب* 

*قال الدارقطني في ( العلل) ( ج5 / ق/ 20 / 1) : ( يرويه بركة بن محمد الحلبي وهو متروك .. هذا يضع الحديث على الثوري وعلى غيره ، ولا يصح هذا لا عن الثوري ، ولا عن محمد بن جحادة ، ولا عرفناه ) . ا هـ . وله طريق آخر . أخرجه أبو الشيخ ابن حبان والدارقطني : ونقل البخاري عن أحمد قال : ( رمينا حديثه ) ، أما توثيق ابن معين له فغير معتبر ، فإن الرواة كان يخافون منه ، فقد يكون أحدهم ممن يخلط عمدًا ، ولكنه استقبل ابن معين بأحاديث مستقيمة ، فإذا وجدنا ممن أدركه ابن معين من الرواة من وثقه ابن معين وكذبه الأكثرون أو طعنوا فيه طعنًا شديدًا فالظاهر أنه من هذا الضرب فإنما يزيده توثيق ابن معين وهنًا لدلالته على أنه كان يتعمد كما قال الشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي رحمه الله*  
*وله طريق آخر أخرجه أحمد ( 6/ 63) ، والترمذي في ( الشمائل) (352) ، وابن ماجه* 
*( 1922,662* 
*في سنده مولا لعائشة وهي مجهولة ، ثم اعلم أن هذا الحديث يعارض ما هو أقوى منهوفيه إجازة النظر إلى العورة ، سواء في ذلك المرأة أو الرجل ، وهو حديث معاوية بن حيدة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له : ( احفظ عورتك إلا من زوجتك أو ما ملكت يمينك* 

*أخرجه أبو داود ( 4017) ، والترمذي ( 2794) وابن ماجه (1920) ، وأحمد (5/ 3، 4) ، وصححه الحاكم ( 4/ 180) ، وسنده حسن*  

*وأخرجه الشبخان . واللفظ لمسلم عن عائشة قالت : ( كنت أغتسل أنا ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من إناء بيني وبينه واحدٍ ، تختلف أيدينا فيه ، فيبادرني حتى أقول : دع لي ، دع لي ، قالت : وهما جنبان*  
*قال الحافظ في ( الفتح ) ( 1/ 364) : ( استدل به الداودي على جواز نظر الرجل إلى عورة امرأته وعكسه ، ويؤيده ما رواه ابن حبان من طريق سليمان بن موسى أنه سئل عن الرجل ينظر إلى فرج امرأته فقال : سألت عطاء فقال : سألت عائشة فذكرت هذا الحديث بمعناه . وهو نص في المسألة . والله أعلم ) . ا هـ .* 
*قال ابن حزم في ( المحلى ) ( 10 / 33) : ( وحلال للرجل أن ينظر إلى فرج امرأته : زوجته ، أو أمته التي يحل له وطؤها - وكذلك لهما أن ينظرا إلى فرجه ، لا كراهية في ذلك أصلاً ، برهان ذلك الأخبار المشهورة عن عائشة ، وأم سلمة ، وميمونة ، أمهات المؤمنين - رضي الله عنهُن - أنهن كن يغتسلن مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الجنابة من إناء واحد ، وفي خبر ميمونة بيان أنه - عليه الصلاة والسلام - كان بغير مئزر ، لأن في خبرها أنه - عليه الصلاة والسلام - أدخل يده في الإناء ، ثم أفرغ على فرجه وغسل بشماله ، فبطل بعد هذا أن يلتفت إلى رأي أحدٍ ، ومن العجب أن يبيح بعض المتكلفين من أهل الجهل وطء الفرج ويمنع من النظر إليه ويكفى من هذا قول الله عز وجل : (وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ*إِلا
				
			*

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما صحة حديث ( اتخذوا تقوى اللَّه تجارة يأتكم الربح بلا بضاعة )؟ // حديثٌ ضعيفٌ جدًّا

السؤال:
ما صحة حديث ( اتخذوا تقوى اللَّه تجارة يأتكم الربح بلا بضاعة )؟

الجواب:
حديثٌ ضعيفٌ جدًّا
أخرجه الطبراني في (( الكبير )) ( ج 20/ رقم 190) ، وأبو الشيخ في (( الأمثال )) (55) ، وعنه أبو نعيم في (( الحلية )) (96/6) من طريق إسماعيل بن عمرو ، ثنا سلاَّم الطويل ، عن ثور بن يزيد ، عن خالد بن معدان ، عن معاذ بن جبل أن رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( يا أيها الناس ، اتخذوا تقوى اللَّه تجارة ، يأتكم الرِّبح بلا بضاعةٍ ولا تجارة )) . ثم قرأ : { وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مخرجًا } [ الطلاق : 2 ] . وسنده ضعيفٌ جدًّا وسلاَّم الطويل تركه النسائي وغيره .

وقال ابن معين وأبو زرعة : ( ضعيفٌ ) . زاد ابن معين : ( لا يكتب حديثه ) . وقال أحمد : ( منكر الحديث ) ، والكلام فيه طويلٌ . وخالد بن معدن وإن كان ثقةً ، لكن قيل : إنه لم يسمع من معاذٍ ، والحديث ضعفه الهيثمي في (( المجمع )) (125/7) .


الشيخ: ابي اسحاق الحويني
http://www.alheweny.org/new/play.php?catsmktba=975

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما صحة حديث:من شتم الأنبياء قتل، ومن شتم الصحابة جُلد؟ // كذب

السؤال:
ما صحة حديث:من شتم الأنبياء قتل، ومن شتم الصحابة جُلد؟ 
الجواب:
كذب

*أخرجه الطبرانيُّ في «الأوسط» (4602)، وفي «الصغير» (659) ومن طريقه الخطيبُ في «السابق واللاحق» (ص84)، وابنُ عساكر في «تاريخ دمشق» (ج10/ق 734) قال: حدثنا عبيد اللَّه بن محمد العمري القاضي، قال: نا إسماعيل بن أبي أويس، قال: حدثني موسى بن جعفر بن محمدٍ، عن أبيه جعفر، عن أبيه، عن جدِّه، عن الحسين بن عليٍّ، عن أبيه علي بن أبي طالبٍ مرفوعًا فذكره.* 

*قال الطبرانيُّ: «لا يروى هذا الحديث عن عليٍّ إلاَّ بهذا الإسناد، تفرد به: ابن أبي أويس ». وسنده ساقطٌ، وشيخ الطبراني كذَّبه النسائيُّ، وذكر الخطيب متابعتين واهيتين. والحديث حكم عليه شيخنا الألباني في «الضعيفة» (206) بالوضع* 



الشيخ: ابي اسحاق الحويني
http://www.alheweny.org/new/play.php?catsmktba=1276

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث: "أن من زنى بامرأة كان عليه وعليها في القبر نصف عذاب هذه الأمة " // والحديث ضعّفه الألباني

السؤال:
شيخنا الحبيب 
نسأل الله أن يبارك فيك وبعمرك وبعلمك 
وهناك حديث رأيته في المنتديات ولا أعلم مدى صحته 
وهو
جاء في الحديث { أن من زنى بامرأة كان عليه وعليها في القبر نصف عذاب هذه الأمة }.
أمل عاجلا إفادتي 
للتنويه عنه 
وفقك الله أينما كنت

الجواب : 

آمين ، ولك بمثل ما دعوت . 

الحديث رواه عبد الرزاق بلفظ : " الذي يورِّث المال غير أهله ، عليها نصف عذاب الأمة " ، 
.
وروي بلفظ : إن التي تورث المال غير أهله عليها نصف عذاب الأمة .

والحديث ضعّفه الألباني . 

وهو بمعنى الحديث الوارد في السؤال ؛ لأن توريث المال من غير حقّه لا يكون إلاّ عن طريق الزنا

والنصوص في تحريم الزنا والتحذير منه كثيرة معلومة ، ويكفي في قُبْح الزنا أن الحيوان البهيم ينفر منه !
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=3572

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث: "كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لعائشة رضي الله عنها: حبي لك كعقدة في حبل" // هذا غير صحيح

السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وجدت هذا الحديث بدون تخريج في منتديات كثيرة
فما صحته ؟؟
كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لعائشة رضي الله عنها: حبي لك كعقدة في حبل!!!!! فتضحك هي رضي الله عنها , ثم كلما مرت عليه سألته : كيف حال العقدة يا رسول الله ؟ 
فيقول : كما هي........

الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا غير صحيح ، وهو ضعيف المعنى والمبنى !
أما المعنى فإن عُقدة الحبل يُمكنّ فكّها ، وقد نَفَى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا المعنى عن عائشة رضي الله عنها ، فإن عائشة رضي الله عنها حدّثت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بِقصة إحدى عشرة امرأة ، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : يَا عَائِشَةُ، كُنْتُ لَكِ كَأَبِي زَرْعٍ لأُمِّ زَرْعٍ ، إِلاّ أَنَّ أَبَا زَرْعٍ طَلَّقَ، وَأَنَا لا أُطَلِّقُ . رواه الطبراني بهذا اللفظ ، وأصله في الصحيحين . 

هذا من حيث المعنى .
وأما من حيث المبنى فقال الفتني : 
في الذيل عن عائشة " قالت : قلت يا رسول الله كيف حبك لي ؟ قال : كَعُقْدَة الْحَبْل . قالت : فكنت أقول له : كيف العقدة ؟ فيقول : على حالها " .
قال : هو حديث باطل فيه ضعفاء . اهـ . 

والله تعالى أعلم .

المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مكتب الدعوة والإرشاد
http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=9102

----------


## عبدالله السني

صحة قصة عمر رضي الله عنه مع الإمام // ...والقصة مُنكَرة. 

السؤال:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شيخنا الفاضل حفظك الله ونفع بك 
أريد أن أعرف مدى صحة قصة عمر رضي الله عنه مع الإمام
خرج الحافظ ابن عساكر من خبر مزيدة بن قعنب الرهاوي قال: كنا عند عمر بن الخطاب- رضي الله عنه – إذ جاءه قوم فقالوا : إن لنا إماما يصلي بنا العصر فإذا صلى صلاته تغنى بأبيات , فقال عمر : قوموا بنا إليه, فاستخرجه عمر من منـزله فقال: إنه بلغني أنك تقول أبياتا إذا قضيت صلاتك فأنشدنيها , فإن كانت حسنة قلتها معك , وإن كانت قبيحة نهيتك عنها, فقال الرجل :
وفؤادي كلـما نبهته عاد في اللذات يبـغي تعبي
لا أراه الدهر إلا لاهيا في تـماديه فـقد بَرَّح بي
يا قرين السوء ما هذا الصِّبا فني العـمر كذا باللعب
وشـباب بان مني فمضى قبل أن أقضي مـنه أربي
ما أُرَجـِّي بعده إلا الفنا ضيَّق الشيب عليَّ مطلبي
نفسُ لا كنتِ ولا كان الهوى اتقي المولى وخافي وارهبي
فقال عمر : نعم , نفس لا كنت ولا كان الهوى , وهو يبكي ويقول : اتقي المولى وخافي وارهبي , ثم قال عمر : من كان منكم مغنيا فليغنِّ هكذا ( تاريخ دمشق 44/312) 
وجزاكم الله خيراً

الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

في إسناده من لم أقف له على ترجمة . 
والقصة مُنكَرة . 

وبالله التوفيق .

المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مكتب الدعوة والإرشاد
http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread...1668#post11668

----------


## عبدالله السني

قصة الرجل الذي قال له سبحانه وتعالى (( بمعنى القصة )) <<هل تدخل بعملك أم برحمتي  // القصة رواها الحاكم ، وضعّفها الذهبي والألباني . 
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف حالكم إن شاء الله بخير
عندي سؤال 
وهو قصة الرجل الذي قال له سبحانه وتعالى (( بمعنى القصة )) <<هل تدخل بعملك أم برحمتي 
قال بعملي فوضعوا نعمة البصر في الميزان وعمله في الكفة الأخرى فرجحت بهن نعمة البصر فقال للملائكة خذوه للنار ثم قال له الله هل تدخل بعملك أم برحمتي قال بل برحمتك قال فخذوه للجنة >> هل هذه القصة حدثت في الماضي أم ستحدث في يوم القيامة 
جزاكم الله خيرا

الجواب: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا . 

القصة رواها الحاكم ، وضعّفها الذهبي والألباني . 

وهي مَروية على أن المحاسبة تكون يوم القيامة ، ففي القصة : 
فسأل ربه عز وجل عند وقت الأجل أن يقبضه ساجدًا ، وأن لا يجعل للأرض ولا لشيء يُفسده عليه سبيلا ، حتى بعثه وهو ساجد . قال : ففعل ، فنحن نَمُرّ عليه إذا هبطنا وإذا عرجنا ، فنجد له في العِلْم أنه يُبعث يوم القيامة فيوقف بين يدي الله عز وجل ، فيقول له الرب : أدخلوا عبدي الجنة برحمتي ، فيقول : رب بل بعملي ، فيقول الرب : أدخلوا عبدي الجنة برحمتي ، فيقول : يا رب ، بل بعملي ، فيقول الرب : أدخلوا عبدي الجنة برحمتي ، فيقول : رب بل بعملي ، فيقول الله عز وجل للملائكة : قايسوا عبدي بنعمتي عليه وبعمله فتوجد نعمة البصر قد أحاطت بعبادة خمس مائة سنة وبقيت نعمة الجسد فضلا عليه فيقول : أدخلوا عبدي النار قال : فيجر إلى النار فينادي : رب برحمتك أدخلني الجنة ... إلى آخر القصة . 

والله تعالى أعلم .

المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مكتب الدعوة والإرشاد
http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=9521

----------


## عبدالله السني

كان جبريل إذا قدم أبو بكر على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يحادثه يقوم إجلالا للصديق دون غيره //  هذه حكاية باطلة !
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شيخنا الفاضل ما صحة هذه الرواية 

جبريل يسجد مهابة من أبي بكر

حدث عالم الأمة الشيخ يوسف الفيشي المالكي قال : كان جبريل إذا قدم أبو بكر على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يحادثه يقوم إجلالا للصديق دون غيره ، فسأله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك ؟ فقال جبريل : أبو بكر له علي مشيخة في الأزل ، وما ذاك إلا إن الله تعالى لما أمر الملائكة بالسجود لآدم حدثتني نفسي بما طرد به إبليس فحين قال الله تعالى : اسجدوا . 
رأيت قبة عظيمة عليها مكتوب أبو بكر أبو بكر . مرارا وهو يقول . اسجد . فسجدت من هيبة أبي بكر فكان ما كان . 

ذكره العبيدي المالكي في عمدة التحقيق هامش روض الرياحين ص 111 فقال : وحدثني أيضا شيخنا الأستاذ محمد زين العابدين البكري بما يقارب ما قاله الفيشي و سمعتها من غالب مشايخنا بالأزهر. 

وجزاكم الله خير

الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاك الله خيرا . هذه حكاية باطلة ! تُروى من غير زِمام ولا خِطام ! والفيشي توفي بعد الألف مِن الهجرة !

ولا يصح أن يُقال مثل ذلك لا في حقّ جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ولا في حقّ أبي بكر رضي الله عنه . وهذا غلوّ مذموم . وهو يُشبه غلوّ الرافضة في عليّ رضي الله عنه . 

والله تعالى أعلم .

المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مكتب الدعوة والإرشاد
http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=8384

----------


## عبدالله السني

*كلمات تحرق الشيطان ( آمنت بالله وحده، وكفرت بالجبت والطاغوت ... ) // وقد ضعّفه الألباني في " ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب "*

*السؤال:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة:

من فضلكم

ماصحة ماورد عن كلمات تحرق الشيطان وتجعل من حولك نار لايستطيع الشيطان الإقتراب منك

{{آمنت بالله وحده، وكفرت بالجبت والطاغوت، واستمسكت بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها، والله سميع عليم}}

وجزاكم الله خيرا


الجواب:**

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

هذا رواه ابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب " الهواتف " مِن قول عروة بن الزبير ، وهو مع ذلك ضَعيف ، وقد ضعّفه الألباني في " ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب " .

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
**http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=80914*

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما صحة هذا الحديث" يخرج في آخر الزمان رجال يختلون الدنيا بالدين يلبسون للناس جلود الضأن." // وقال الألباني : ضعيف جدا

السؤال:
شيخنا الفاضل جزاك الله خير الجزاء ما صحة هذا الحديث 
يخرج في آخر الزمان رجال يختلون الدنيا بالدين يلبسون للناس جلود الضأن من اللين، ألسنتهم أحلى من العسل وقلوبهم قلوب الذئاب، يقول الله عز وجل: أبي يغترون؟ وعلى عظمتي يجترئون فبي حلفت لأبعثن عليهم فتنة تدع الحليم حيرانا ".
وهل هو من أحاديث الرياء أم من أحاديث الفتن شيخي الفاضل من فضلك إذا كان شرحا لهذا الحديث فإنني أحتاجه وبارك الله فيك
الجواب:
وجزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك الله فيك . 

الحديث رواه الترمذي ، وقال الألباني : ضعيف جدا . 

والله تعالى أعلم .

المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
عضو مكتب الدعوة والإرشاد
http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=9801

----------


## عبدالله السني

*غيرة الملائكة .. من خليل الرحمن // وتظهر عليه آثار الصَّنْعَة !*

*السؤال:* 
*غـِـيْرة ُ الملائكة ِ ....... من خليل ِ الرحمن* 
*قيل : لما اتخذ الله – تعالى – إبراهيم خليلا ً دخلت الغيرة ُ في جبرائيل وميكائيل ، وقالا :*
*إلهنا وسيدنا أتأذن ُ لنا أن نزور خليلك ونختبره هل فيه من علامة الأحباب شيء . فــأذِنَ*
*لهما ، فنزلا فإذا هو – إبراهيم – واقف على الأغنام ِ ، وكان له اربعة ُ آلاف راع ٍ ومع*
*كل راع ٍ كلبٌ في عنقه طوقٌ من ذهب . فوقفا بجواره وقالا بصوت ٍ شجيٍّ : سبحانه من*
*قديم ٍ ما أعظمه ، وسبحانه من عظيم ٍ ما أكرمه ، وسبحانه من كريم ٍ ما أحلمه ، وسبحانه*
*من حليم ٍ ما أرحمه ، سـُبُّوحٌ قـُدُّوسٌ ربُّ الملائكة ِ والروح . فاهتزت أركانُ إبراهيم –* 
*عليه السلام - وناداهما : ممن أنتما ؟ فقالا : عبادُ الله ، قال : نشدتكما بالله إلا قلتما مرة ً* 
*أخرى . قالا : ما نقول إلا بشيء ٍ - يعني بأجر ٍ - قال : قد وهبت لكما جميع ما أملكُ* 
*من الأغنام والمواشي ، فقلا مرة أخرى أحسن من الأولى . فقال لهما : أعيدا ذلك الصوت*
*، فقالا : ما نقول إلا بشيء ٍ ، قال: قد وهبتكما ما في داري من متاع ٍ وغيره .*
*فأعادا الصوتَ ثم سكتا ، فقال لهما : قولا مرة ٍ أخرى ، قالا : ما نقول إلا بشيء ٍ ، قال :*
*قد وهبتُ لكما أولادي ، فقالا ثم سكتا ، فقال لهما : قولا مرة ً أخرى حتى أهبَ لكما نفسي*
*وأكون لكما راعيا ً . فالتفت جبرائيل إلى ميكائيل وقال : يحق له أن يكون خليل الله . ثم قالا*
*له : بارك الله لك في مالك وأولادك ، فأنا جبرائيل ، وهذا ميكائيل ، وتركاه وانصرفا .*  
*ماصحته افيدوني* 

*الجواب:*  
*لم أقف عليه في شيء من كُتب السنة .* 
*وتظهر عليه آثار الصَّنْعَة ! وذلك لأن تلك الأخلاق الرديئة من الغيرة والحسد لا تكون في الملائكة .*
*ولا يُتصوّر أن تتغنّى الملائكة بالذِّكْر !*
*ولا يُتصوّر من نبي من أنبياء الله أن يَهَب أولاده من أجل إعادة كلام أو صوت شجيّ !*
*ومعلوم حبّ الوالد للولد .* 
*والإنسان قد يُنفق ماله كله من أجل سلامة أولاده .* 

*والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*
*http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=11113*

----------


## زياد كرير

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيكم علي كل جهد بدلتموه في هذا المجلس اسال الله ان يجعلنا من اهل الجنة جميعا

----------


## عبدالله السني

> السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيكم علي كل جهد بدلتموه في هذا المجلس اسال الله ان يجعلنا من اهل الجنة جميعا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته, 
وفيكم أخي الحبيب بارك ونفع, وأجزل لك كل مثوبة بها يُنتفع..

أسأله جل وعلا الإخلاص في القول والعمل, والغفران في الجد والهزل..
آمين

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله  فيكم‏ ‏‏
(وذلك ماكنت ابحث عنه)

----------


## عبدالله السني

ما صحة حديث: "ما من رجل ينظر الى وجه والديه نظر رحمة, إلا كتب الله له بها حجة مقبولة مبرورة" // ضعفه الألباني - ضعيف الجامع 5180 
هذا الحديث الذي ذكرته آنفا كنت قد أشرت إليه في أولى مشاركاتي في هذا الموضوع ( الصفحة الاولى/مشاركة رقم 30) تحت عنوان "أكثر من 30 حديث موضوع في الحج" برقم 23, فوددت افراده بمشاركة خاصة حتى يكون واضحا وجليا لطلبة العلم والناس أجمعين. 
والله أعلى وأعلم
والحمدلله أولا وآخرا 
الدرر السنية:
http://www.dorar.net/enc/hadith/%D9%85%D8%A7+%D9%85%D9%86+%D8%  B1%D8%AC%D9%84+%D9%8A%D9%86%D8  %B8%D8%B1+%D8%A5%D9%84%D9%89+%  D9%88%D8%AC%D9%87+%D9%88%D8%A7  %D9%84%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%87+%D9%8  6%D8%B8%D8%B1+%D8%B1%D8%AD%D9%  85%D8%A9+/+p

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## عبدالله السني

> جزاك الله خيراً


 جزانا وجزاك , وجعل الجنة مثواك.. آمين
أشكر لك مشاركاتك أخي الكريم..

----------


## عبدالله السني

هل يصِحّ (إن فينا أشعـر الناس وأسخى الناس ..) و (امرؤ القيس يجر لواء الشعراء للنار) ؟ // الأول : لا يصِحّ ، لِمًخالفَته لِمَا في الصحيح . وأما الثاني : " امرؤ القيس صاحب لواء الشعراء إلى النار " ، فقد رواه الإمام أحمد ، وضعّفه الألباني والأرنؤوط

السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة 
شيخي الكريم 
بارك لله فيك ونفع بك 
بدي أسألك على صحة حديثين ..
الأول :
أتى عدي عند رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم فقال له:- يا رسول الله إن فينا أشعـر الناس، وأسخى الناس وأفرس الناس. فقال له النبي : سمِّهم فقال: فأما عن أشعر الناس فهو امرؤ القيس بن حجر، وأسخى الناس فهو حاتم بن عدي(أباه) ، وأما عن أفرس الناس فهو عمرو بن معد يكرب. فقال له الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم: ليس كما قلت يا عدي، أما أشعر الناس فالخنساء بنت عمرو، وأما أسخى الناس فمحمد يعني نفسه عليه الصلاة والسلام وأما أفرس الناس فعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه وأرضاه.
الثاني : عن الرسول صل الله عليه وسلم : امرء القيس يجر لواء الشعراء إلى النار ..
الجواب : 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك الله فيك . 
الأول : لا يصِحّ ، لِمًخالفَته لِمَا في الصحيح .
فإن أشَجع الناس وأسخاهم وأتقاهم هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ففي الصحيحين مِن حديث أَنَسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَحْسَنَ النَّاسِ ، وَأَشْجَعَ النَّاسِ ، وَأَجْوَدَ النَّاسِ . وَلَقَدْ فَزِعَ أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ فَكَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم سَبَقَهُمْ عَلَى فَرَسٍ وَقَالَ وَجَدْنَاهُ بَحْرًا .
قال البراء رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : كُنَّا وَاللَّهِ إِذَا احْمَرَّ الْبَأْسُ نَتَّقِي بِهِ ، وَإِنَّ الشُّجَاعَ مِنَّا لَلَّذِي يُحَاذِي بِهِ ، يَعْنِي النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . رواه مسلم
وقال عليّ رضي الله عنه : كُنَّا إِذَا احْمَرَّ الْبَأْسُ ، وَلَقِيَ الْقَوْمُ الْقَوْمَ ، اتَّقَيْنَا بِرَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَمَا يَكُونُ مِنَّا أَحَدٌ أَدْنَى مِنَ القَوْمِ مِنْهُ . رواه الإمام أحمد ، وصححه الأرنؤوط .
ولا أعلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال عن نفسه : " وأما أسخى الناس فمحمد " .
وأما أشْعَر الناس فقد قال عمر رضي الله عنه إن النابغة الذبياني ، وكذلك قال حسّان بن ثابِت رضي الله عنه . 
وأما الثاني : " امرؤ القيس صاحب لواء الشعراء إلى النار " ، فقد رواه الإمام أحمد ، وضعّفه الألباني والأرنؤوط . 

والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم
http://www.al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=13289

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع
جزاك الله خيرا ,, نفع الله بك الأمة

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*ممتاز ، جعله الله في موازين حسناتك أخي الحبيب.*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

[quote=عبدالله السني;111105]
والصحيح أن من بات طاهراً بات في شعاره مَلَك .
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : من بات طاهراً بات في شعاره ملك ، فلم يستيقظ إلاَّ قال الملك : اللهم اغفر لعبدك فلان فإنه بات طاهراً . رواه ابن حبان وغيره ، وهو في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب .
[/quote
نفع الله بك .
هذا الحديث أخرجه ابن المبارك في الزهد ( 64 ) - ومن طريقه ابن حبان (1051)، وغيره - من طريق الحسن بن ذكوان عن سليمان الأحول عن عطاء عن ابن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .. فذكره، وإسناده ضعيف ، فيه الحسن بن ذكوان ضعفه غير واحد .
وأخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (13620 ) - وغيره - من حديث ثنا إِسْمَاعِيل بن عَيَّاشٍ، عَنِ الْعَبَّاسِ بْنِ عُتْبَةَ، عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: ( طَهِّرُوا هَذِهِ الْأَجْسَادَ طَهَّرَكُمُ اللهُ، فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ يَبِيتُ طَاهِرًا إِلَّا بَاتَ مَعَهُ مَلَكٌ فِي شِعَارِهِ لَا يَنْقَلِبُ سَاعَةً مِنَ اللَّيْلِ إِلَّا قَالَ: اللهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِعَبْدِكَ فَإِنَّهُ بَاتَ طَاهِرًا ) .
قال العقيلي في الضعفاء 3 / 361 : " عَبَّاسُ بْنُ عُتْبَةَ عَنْ عَطَاءٍ، رَوَى عَنْهُ، إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ، لَا يَصِحُّ حَدِيثُهُ " . 
وساق له الحديث السابق ، ثم قال : " وَقَدْ رُوِيَ هَذَا بِغَيْرِ هَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ بِإِسْنَادٍ لَيِّنٍ أَيْضًا. 
وروي عن ابن عباس بنحوه كما عند الطبراني في الأوسط ( 5087 ) ولا يصح أيضا.
والله أعلم .

----------


## عبدالله السني

[quote=أبو مالك المديني;832675]


> والصحيح أن من بات طاهراً بات في شعاره مَلَك .
> قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : من بات طاهراً بات في شعاره ملك ، فلم يستيقظ إلاَّ قال الملك : اللهم اغفر لعبدك فلان فإنه بات طاهراً . رواه ابن حبان وغيره ، وهو في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب .
> [/quote
> نفع الله بك .
> هذا الحديث أخرجه ابن المبارك في الزهد ( 64 ) - ومن طريقه ابن حبان (1051)، وغيره - من طريق الحسن بن ذكوان عن سليمان الأحول عن عطاء عن ابن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .. فذكره، وإسناده ضعيف ، فيه الحسن بن ذكوان ضعفه غير واحد .
> وأخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (13620 ) - وغيره - من حديث ثنا إِسْمَاعِيل بن عَيَّاشٍ، عَنِ الْعَبَّاسِ بْنِ عُتْبَةَ، عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: ( طَهِّرُوا هَذِهِ الْأَجْسَادَ طَهَّرَكُمُ اللهُ، فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ يَبِيتُ طَاهِرًا إِلَّا بَاتَ مَعَهُ مَلَكٌ فِي شِعَارِهِ لَا يَنْقَلِبُ سَاعَةً مِنَ اللَّيْلِ إِلَّا قَالَ: اللهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِعَبْدِكَ فَإِنَّهُ بَاتَ طَاهِرًا ) .
> قال العقيلي في الضعفاء 3 / 361 : " عَبَّاسُ بْنُ عُتْبَةَ عَنْ عَطَاءٍ، رَوَى عَنْهُ، إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ، لَا يَصِحُّ حَدِيثُهُ " . 
> وساق له الحديث السابق ، ثم قال : " وَقَدْ رُوِيَ هَذَا بِغَيْرِ هَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ بِإِسْنَادٍ لَيِّنٍ أَيْضًا. 
> وروي عن ابن عباس بنحوه كما عند الطبراني في الأوسط ( 5087 ) ولا يصح أيضا.
> والله أعلم .


جُزيت خيرا أخي الكريم ابا مالك

----------


## عبدالله السني

حديث : ( وعزَّتي وجلالي ، لا أقبض عبدي المؤمن وأنا أحبُّ أن أرحمه...) // لا أصل له

*السؤال:*

أردت التأكد من صحة هذا الحديث ، ونص الحديث : ( وعزَّتي وجلالي ، لا أقبض عبدي المؤمن وأنا أحبُّ أن أرحمه إلا ابتليتُه بكل سيئة كان عملها سقمًا في جسده ، أو إقتارًا في رزقه ، أو مصيبةً في ماله أو ولده ، حتى أبلغ منه مثل الذر ، فإذا بقي عليه شيء شددتُ عليه سكرات الموت ، حتى يلقاني كيومَ ولدته أمُّه ).



*الجواب:*
الحمد لله
*أولا:*
حديث :  وعزَّتي وجلالي ، لا أقبض عبدي المؤمن وأنا أحبُّ أن أرحمه إلا ابتليتُه بكل سيئة كان عملها سقمًا في جسده ، أو إقتارًا في رزقه ، أو مصيبةً في ماله أو ولده ، حتى أبلغ منه مثل الذر ، فإذا بقي عليه شيء شددتُ عليه سكرات الموت ، حتى يلقاني كيومَ ولدته أمُّه  .
حديث : لا أصل له ، أي: ليس له إسناد ، ولا جود له في كتب السنة المعتمدة .
وينظر : https://dorar.net/fake-hadith/244
وعليه : فلا يجوز نشره إلا من باب تبيين عدم ثبوته ؛ ومن نشره مع علمه بعدم صحته فقد وقع في الكذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :   لا تكذبوا علي فإنه من كذب علي فليلج النار   رواه البخاري (106).
وقال صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :   من حدث عني بحديث يُرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبِِينَ  رواه مسلم (1).
وينظر جواب السؤال رقم : (34725)، (6981).
*ثانيًا:*
*يغني عن هذا الحديث الباطل، ما ثبت في السنة ، من تكفير الخطايا بالبلاء الذي يصيب المؤمن في الدنيا* :
فقد روى الترمذي (2399) عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :  ما يزال البلاء بالمؤمن والمؤمنة في نفسه ، وولده ، وماله ، حتى يلقى الله وما عليه خطيئة  رواه الترمذي (2399) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (2280) .
وعَنْ أَنَسٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :  إِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِعَبْدِهِ الْخَيْرَ عَجَّلَ لَهُ الْعُقُوبَةَ فِي الدُّنْيَا ، وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِعَبْدِهِ الشَّرَّ أَمْسَكَ عَنْهُ بِذَنْبِهِ حَتَّى يُوَافِيَ بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  . رواه الترمذي (2396) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (1220) .
وروى مسلم (2572) عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :  مَا يُصِيبُ الْمُؤْمِنَ مِنْ شَوْكَةٍ فَمَا فَوْقَهَا إِلا رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ بِهَا دَرَجَةً ، أَوْ حَطَّ عَنْهُ بِهَا خَطِيئَةً  .
وعَنْ أَبِى سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : " قُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَيُّ النَّاسِ أَشَدُّ بَلاَءً ؟ قَالَ : (الأَنْبِيَاءُ )، قُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ مَنْ ؟ قَالَ :  ثُمَّ الصَّالِحُونَ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدُهُمْ لَيُبْتَلَى بِالْفَقْرِ حَتَّى مَا يَجِدُ أَحَدُهُمْ إِلاَّ الْعَبَاءَةَ يُحَوِّيهَا ، وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدُهُمْ لَيَفْرَحُ بِالْبَلاَءِ كَمَا يَفْرَحُ أَحَدُكُمْ بِالرَّخَاءِ  رواه ابن ماجه (4024) ، وصححه الألباني في "صحيح ابن ماجه" .
وينظر جواب السؤال رقم: (12099)، ورقم: (21631).
والله أعلم.

المصدر:
https://islamqa.info/ar/answers/2964...4-%D9%84%D9%87

----------


## عبدالله السني

١- حديث: لكلِّ شَىءٍ عروسٌ ، و عروسُ القُرآنِ الرَّحمنُ // منكر
الراوي :       
| المحدث : الألباني| المصدر : السلسلة الضعيفة             
الصفحة أو الرقم: 1350 |  خلاصة حكم المحدث : منكر 


2- حديث : لِكلِّ شيءٍ عروسٌ وعروسُ القرآنِ الرَّحمنُ  //  ضعيف
الراوي :                  
علي بن أبي طالب | المحدث : السيوطي| المصدر : الجامع الصغير             
 الصفحة أو الرقم: 7301 |  خلاصة حكم المحدث : ضعيف 


3-حديث : لكلِّ شيءٍ عروسٌ ، وعروسُ القرآنِ الرحمنِ // ضعيف
الراوي : 
علي بن أبي طالب | المحدث : الألباني| المصدر : ضعيف الجامع             
الصفحة أو الرقم: 4729 |خلاصة حكم المحدث : ضعيف


المصدر:
https://dorar.net/hadith/search?q=%D...B1%D8%A2%D9%86

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## وطني الجميل

> حديث (...فقال جبريل : انها رائحة ماشطة ابنة فرعون وأبنائه)  //  القصة ضعيفة
> السؤال:
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> رأيت في بعض المنتديات حديث عن ماشطة بنت فرعون وأبنائها~~ فما درجة الصحة فيه؟؟
> يقول الحديث:
> يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
> (( بينما أنا في رحلة المعراج الى السماء ومعي جبريل, فقلت: يا جبريل, ما هذه الرائحة الزكية العطرة التي تملأ السماء ؟ فقال جبريل عليه السلام : أولا تعرفها ؟ فرد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "لا" فقال جبريل : انها رائحة ماشطة ابنة فرعون وأبنائها ))..
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> الجواب:
> ...


قصة الماشطة حسنها الشيخ مصطفى العدوي، وكذا أبو علي الحسني

----------

